# The Breaker   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2014)

didn?t understand a word but that dang cliffhanger


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

Part 3? Absolutely based.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a reminder for the new thread


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



about time they meet. glasses probably let shiwoon alone to enter


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2014)

Scan is out 106 raw

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



So 3AD isn't sick, he was just prepared to take 9AD down with him. Guess the eye thing is just an art change.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2014)

Shioon indeed stepped in alone apparently, wonder if elder Kwon was amde to wait with the rest of the clan or the most probable thing, he is making a bloody mess of those government punks


----------



## Stannis (Jan 16, 2014)

about fucking time 
and hnnnnnnnnnnnng dat cover


----------



## David (Jan 16, 2014)

New chapter's out.

106 raw

Oh nvm, Jotun got it.

Damn, I was hoping NAD would last longer than that before falling into rage mode.

Then again, can't really blame him seeing how much power he used.

He probably doesn't normally fight this way.


----------



## dream (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh hell yes, next chapter is going to be fabulous.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2014)

Well the rest of the elders could be right behind Shioon for all we know, we didn't really get a full shot of him entering.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2014)

knowing shiwoon he probably asked to enter alone to talk to 9ad because he does not want his men to get killed. one thing i found interesting was that 3ad asked the old chief to take over if he died does that mean he fixed his ki center as well?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 16, 2014)

second time Shioon has saved 3AD from using mutual descruction.

And the old chief getting his job back?!!! wtf


----------



## OS (Jan 16, 2014)

>this chap


----------



## Griever (Jan 16, 2014)

So it begins 

Also why must all the chapters in the series end in such massive cliffhangers? 



Gabe said:


> knowing shiwoon he probably asked to enter alone to talk to 9ad because he does not want his men to get killed. one thing i found interesting was that 3ad asked the old chief to take over if he died does that mean he fixed his ki center as well?



Or perhaps Elder Kwon is out schooling the foolish little police officers in proper etiquette


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2014)

Next week so much is going down, can't wait


----------



## Cromer (Jan 17, 2014)

Insert 'gaahhhh cliffhangerrrr!!!' here.


----------



## Null (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't fucking wait till next week


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2014)

Please let 9ad's goons run up on Shiwoon so they can get embarrassed, just please


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 17, 2014)

BEST MOMENT IN BREAKER HISTORY IS UPON US.

This is how it goes, one of 9AD's lackeys jumps Shioon, he bitch-slaps him with his massive cock and everyone is amazed at how fucking strong he is.


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 17, 2014)

^ This *IMMENSELY!!!*

May I please sig your quote laser pew pew?


----------



## Space (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone dare to predict what happened during 9AD's blackout? Nothing? Or was 3AD killed? Or maybe something else? Reps to those who are the closest with the prediction.

I'll say 3AD is dead or at least is dying.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 17, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Anyone dare to predict what happened during 9AD's blackout? Nothing? Or was 3AD killed? Or maybe something else? Reps to those who are the closest with the prediction.
> 
> I'll say 3AD is dead or at least is dying.



Don't think anything happened, looked as if 9ad was about to blackout whilst 3arts waited for him to strike and Shiwoon busted in just then, I think


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2014)

Fucking great chapter, finally the moment of reunion has come, man, i cannot wait as one of lackeys will try to jump  on shion to get him out of the way and he simply roflstopmps them while still glaring at goomonryong,would be epic.

Lackey: Hey you  ,what do you think are you doing barging in and interrupting a masters fight , huh ?
*Lackey jumps in and gets 1 shot by shion without moving , then Shion turns his glare from goomonryong towards lackey and says*

Shion: Im the Sunwo head  bitch.

Fucking next week cannot seem close enough


----------



## haegar (Jan 17, 2014)

rofl, we all got trolled last week thinking this blah blah with glasses again how long are we gonna have to wait and BANG in blows the door like boss outa nothing 

now, SOMEBODY please make sure glasses don't fuck up the alliance showdown with a sniper, AGAIN


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2014)

I dont think glasses can even come close considering that he will get insta raped by the elders.


----------



## haegar (Jan 17, 2014)

well, he might sneak of again to do some shit from the building accross the street, he probably still has the office there rented from last time


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2014)

lol shit, if that happens i swear im going Korea to  murder someone


----------



## haegar (Jan 17, 2014)

the interesting question is will shioon have to hit him or tank a hit from him to get through or does his appearance in itself do something ?!

I'm all for one of them smallfries attacking him and being blasted to pieces in an instant though


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2014)

I just hope glasses if fucks things up does it after shion and 9AD finish talking, i got a clue on why 9AD is doing all this but an explanation would be great.

Im pretty sure the lackeys will get jealous of Shion at some point and attack him, i can see that happen


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Fucking great chapter, finally the moment of reunion has come, man, i cannot wait as one of lackeys will try to jump  on shion to get him out of the way and he simply roflstopmps them while still glaring at goomonryong,would be epic.
> 
> *Lackey: Hey you  ,what do you think are you doing barging in and interrupting a masters fight , huh ?
> *Lackey jumps in and gets 1 shot by shion without moving , then Shion turns his glare from goomonryong towards lackey and says*
> ...



Indeed, but then again isn't it always like that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 17, 2014)

Hahaha true but at least this week we got a genuine cliffhanger. 
That should count for something !


----------



## Higawa (Jan 17, 2014)

What a chapter finally I had that big Grin after reading it and im all tensed, thats how the breaker is!

Cant wait for next week.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 17, 2014)

arrrggh cliffhanger I SUPER WANT a lackey friend to rush shioon and get pimp slapped, when shioon entered in my head I was shouting "rush him! rush him!"


----------



## Space (Jan 17, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Don't think anything happened, looked as if 9ad was about to blackout whilst 3arts waited for him to strike and Shiwoon busted in just then, I think



Well, it's suspicious that Shioon has tears in his eyes, like he can't believe what his teacher is doing.

Also, even Shioon can't tell at a glance that 9AD was in berserk mode again if all 9AD did was standing there. Him calling out to 9AD to "Wake up" can't be a coincidence (unless 9AD just fell asleep, which would be way too random and lame)

Also a little bit suspicious is that 3AD was not shown after 9AD's blackout, though this might just be a coincidence.

Last but not least, 9AD blackout process had one completely black panel and a large one at that. We can't tell how much time has passed in that panel, because it's basically how 9AD is experiencing the blackout.

So that's why I think something did happen, and 3AD ate all of it.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 17, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Well, it's suspicious that Shioon has tears in his eyes, like he can't believe what his teacher is doing.
> 
> Also, even Shioon can't tell at a glance that 9AD was in berserk mode again if all 9AD did was standing there. Him calling out to 9AD to "Wake up" can't be a coincidence (unless 9AD just fell asleep, which would be way too random and lame)
> 
> ...



would be fucking hilarious if he just fell asleep


----------



## Olympian (Jan 17, 2014)

Awesome chapter. I love how fandom has been calling Kang good for dead for two chapters now and the fucker is not only still standing, he`s countering 9AD and still with chi reserves to show, just like his opponent. 

9AD may be more durable and younger but,even he is looking tired and claims he is about to lose conscience  if he keeps pushing himself like this. Personally, I do think he`s been using bursts of Blackout mode, I don`t view a coincidence that 3AD and Shioon made references towards that direction. 

A small part of fandom seems to starting to underrate 3AD because "he only got Tai Chi". It`s obvious it`s not the case, just like 9AD doesn`t have just the cornering tactics he`s displaying. Each oponent is using what is more effective to wear the opposition down. 3AD with reflection techniques and 9AD with offensive strikes. 

This is why the authors couldn`t tell who would win in part I. They counter each other near perfectly. It`s the Tiger and Dragon theme folks, there was no way Kang would get bitched like that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2014)

Now this was fucking AWESOME!!!! 
But of course, Shioon has to cry a bit. But yeah, it's been a long time, so it's understandable.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> BEST MOMENT IN BREAKER HISTORY IS UPON US.
> 
> This is how it goes, one of 9AD's lackeys jumps Shioon, he bitch-slaps him with his massive cock and everyone is amazed at how fucking strong he is.



Hell yeah. With the same difficulty as 3AD did. BAWS!



Jotun said:


> Just a reminder for the new thread



What should this remind us of? 

And that Sera cover is soooooo sweet


----------



## Xin (Jan 17, 2014)

Inb4 "Who are you?"


----------



## Jotun (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't think anyone was downplaying 3AD, he said himself he trained in a specific art to counter 9AD. This double ko counter stance is specifically for 9AD. I like 3AD, but I was hoping for some more techniques.

It still isn't clear if 9AD was using bursts of BoT, but I am pretty sure him almost blacking out (+the crazy eye art) was a precursor.



			
				Xin said:
			
		

> Inb4 "Who are you?"



9AD won't say this, unless you mean his crew. I'm hoping they rush in and ask questions after they get smashed by Shioon.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know. I've liked the recent chapters, but compared to Hyuk So-Chun and Shioon's sparring, this fight is very underwhelming. Neither of them have really displayed much skill; Chun Woo has just been going at it aggressively like a street-fighter while Kangsung has more or less been relying on gimmicks to counter Nine Art's attacks. I was expecting/hoping that the two would use their namesake arts on each other to prove which one is better, or at least have a cool martial arts fight with some skill shown, but so far it's just been kind of disappointing.

The entire scene has just dragged out for a while. First we get Nine Arts arriving at the Alliance building - then cliffhanger. Then Kangsung fights the mooks, finishing them off as casually as we expected - then cliffhanger. And then a chapter with Kangsung just flawlessly countering Nine Arts with his special techniques, ending with Chun Woo revealing he had something else planned... 

... followed by two chapters of him just relentlessly beating down on Kangsung. 

Hopefully the reunion between Nine Arts and Shioon will recover this.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 17, 2014)

This is all I've been waiting for, for a while too


----------



## Olympian (Jan 17, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I don't think anyone was downplaying 3AD, he said himself he trained in a specific art to counter 9AD. This double ko counter stance is specifically for 9AD. I like 3AD, but I was hoping for some more techniques



To be clear, I meant that in a general sense around Forums, nor particularly this one. While everyone was probably expecting more techniques, it was in a way, smart to depict these two countering each other with the most effective moves. 



Jotun said:


> It still isn't clear if 9AD was using bursts of BoT, but I am pretty sure him almost blacking out (+the crazy eye art) was a precursor.



Yeah, not clear, but it`s left around in the air. While I may find it wrong, I read it as a yes, he was. Or at least in the last segments, he was totally geting into it. 

In the end, the paralel to part I is there: in order to truly defeat Kang, he needs BoT, and Kang needs his suicide tech.


----------



## Olympian (Jan 17, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't know. I've liked the recent chapters, but compared to Hyuk So-Chun and Shioon's sparring, this fight is very underwhelming. Neither of them have really displayed much skill; Chun Woo has just been going at it aggressively like a street-fighter while Kangsung has more or less been relying on gimmicks to counter Nine Art's attacks. I was expecting/hoping that the two would use their namesake arts on each other to prove which one is better, or at least have a cool martial arts fight with some skill shown, but so far it's just been kind of disappointing.
> 
> The entire scene has just dragged out for a while. First we get Nine Arts arriving at the Alliance building - then cliffhanger. Then Kangsung fights the mooks, finishing them off as casually as we expected - then cliffhanger. And then a chapter with Kangsung just flawlessly countering Nine Arts with his special techniques, ending with Chun Woo revealing he had something else planned...
> 
> ...



We only expect more because these are the two characters who earned more than one Dragon seat. So, in terms of Reading experience we want them to jab everything they have at each other. 

Personally, I get it. But this way felt more balanced for now. Kang spent two chapters making Chun looking bad in the beginning as well. I feel the authors still don`t really have the mind or plot set to a definite winner between these two, if we count the advantages and tactics, they both came out (perhaps too much) similar.

One offensively, the other defensively and the middle ground with counter game.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I don't think anyone was downplaying 3AD, he said himself he trained in a specific art to counter 9AD. This double ko counter stance is specifically for 9AD. I like 3AD, but I was hoping for some more techniques.
> 
> It still isn't clear if 9AD was using bursts of BoT, but I am pretty sure him almost blacking out (+the crazy eye art) was a precursor.



I actually have to agree with Atlantic Storm, I find both of them to not have shown enough. I don't think they're underwhelming per se, just that the fight could have been much more "high-level", if you get what I mean.

And I'm perhaps a bit disappointed with 9AD going BoT so soon. You may be right that he was maybe gradually falling into the state. Interesting.

Really can't wait to see his interaction with Shioon. From his initial reaction, this was surely unexpected. He probably doesn't even know that Shioon is still in the Murim world. And he sure as hell didn't expect for anyone to be able to get him out of the BoT.

I guess this fight will be interrupted after their reunion - this way everybody will be able to regroup. And I'd really hate to see 3AD dying and that old moron coming back as a leader =/


----------



## Gabe (Jan 17, 2014)

I want 9 ad team to attack shiwoon only for him to beat them. Maybe 9ad has just let himself go into bot not caring who he kills just to kill.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 17, 2014)

Olympian said:


> We only expect more because these are the two characters who earned more than one Dragon seat. So, in terms of Reading experience we want them to jab everything they have at each other.
> 
> Personally, I get it. But this way felt more balanced for now. Kang spent two chapters making Chun looking bad in the beginning as well. I feel the authors still don`t really have the mind or plot set to a definite winner between these two, if we count the advantages and tactics, they both came out (perhaps too much) similar.
> 
> One offensively, the other defensively and the middle ground with counter game.



Yeah, that's not what I want and it makes for a poor-paced fight. I wanted a consistently evenly matched fight with skill and martial arts prowess fully illustrated, not the two taking turns kicking the other character about.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2014)

Shioon can get uppity with everyone else.....I hope he shows the same attitude to 9AD when he sees the terrible person and things he has done.

But he's already crying..


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2014)

conorgenov said:


> arrrggh cliffhanger I SUPER WANT a lackey friend to rush shioon and get pimp slapped, when shioon entered in my head I was shouting "rush him! rush him!"



Yeah i hope one of those fodder rush him only to be pimp slapped. If it comes to blows between master and apprentice i want to see the looks of surprise on the face of the sunwoo elders to see how far their leader has grown in such a short time among them. 

"as expected of his apprentice" and all that jazz.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 17, 2014)

I made this using stuff from the chapter, anyone can use it.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 17, 2014)

So just read ateams scan, 3AD confirms that he was slowly entering BoT (thank god for confirmation).

Well I guess the author(s) don't want to show too much high level fighting or they ran out of ideas. I'm ok with this fight being meh if the younger generation fights are cooler. Still kind of weird especially after all of the skill/technique heavy fights 9AD had in P1. It kind of makes sense if you look at it from the character perspectives, but it could have been handled a little bit differently.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

If i see both Shiwon and Goomonryong use Black Heaven and Earth  then i will be satisfied .


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone else think that the old alliance chief will kill 3AD after this fight and place the blame on 9AD in order to reclaim his title?  There's definitely a reason the author decided to drop that little info on us...


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> If i see both Shiwon and Goomonryong use Black Heaven and Earth  then i will be satisfied .



They'd probably lose their shit and kill everyone there


----------



## Jotun (Jan 18, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Anyone else think that the old alliance chief will kill 3AD after this fight and place the blame on 9AD in order to reclaim his title?  There's definitely a reason the author decided to drop that little info on us...



It's possible, might be a red herring.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2014)

Jotun said:


> It's possible, might be a red herring.



Maybe.  I just got a bad feeling though

Can't wait for their discussion next week.

Needs to include:
1. Hey, thanks for leaving me defenseless against the Murium and SUC
2. My ki center has been restored now, asshole
3. I'm the Sunwoo clan's Gaju.
4. Why you killing everybody and posting it to youtube?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Maybe.  I just got a bad feeling though
> 
> Can't wait for their discussion next week.
> 
> ...



The first 3 will definitely be subjects


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> They'd probably lose their shit and kill everyone there


Seriously if that happens nobody will be able to stop them, 3ad and old alliance chief would be crazy to show into such fight, doesn't Goomonryung despise him like hell ?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Seriously if that happens nobody will be able to stop them, 3ad and *old alliance chief would be crazy to show into such fight, doesn't Goomonryung despise him like hell ?*



Yup, 9AD hates his guts and Shiwoon probably does as well. Though the thing is, how is the old chief alive if he _died_ in the prequel ?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe he got lucky like Goomonryongs girlfriend (forgot her name ) ?


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Maybe he got lucky like Goomonryongs girlfriend (forgot her name ) ?



I get the feeling that she's only thing that could bring 9ad back to the good side, or maybe a savage ass whoopin' from Shiwoon


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> I get the feeling that she's only thing that could bring 9ad back to the good side, or maybe a savage ass whoopin' from Shiwoon


The GF name is Shi ho ( thanks to wiki)
Even with BOT i doubt Shiwoon can be him ,he knows way too many techniques for Shiwon to handle but since he is his beloved disciple i guess yeah  somehow it may happen, especially if he learn that Shi ho is alive.
In pure skills the only one that hints to be comparable to Goomonryong is So Sul and that is if she is healed of her condition.
Man , just imagine goomonryong doing the phoenix cry while he is berserk again, so damn badass


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 18, 2014)

He didn't actually die in the prequel. He was knocked out by Nine Arts' soul crushing strike, and Kangsung later stopped him from landing a focus stomp on his head.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 18, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> He didn't actually die in the prequel. He was knocked out by Nine Arts' soul crushing strike, and Kangsung later stopped him from landing a focus stomp on his head.





Yeah you're right, Kang said "as good as dead", damn Chief survived due to a damn technicality


----------



## Olympian (Jan 18, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah, that's not what I want and it makes for a poor-paced fight. I wanted a consistently evenly matched fight with skill and martial arts prowess fully illustrated, not the two taking turns kicking the other character about.



I get you, it`s probably not the last time they duke out. At least it was high level in terms of esoteric effectiveness and destruction.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2014)

Jotun said:


> So just read ateams scan, 3AD confirms that he was slowly entering BoT (thank god for confirmation).
> [...]



I wonder if that means that 9AD slowly loses control over that ability and simply goes into frenzies. Or if it was just his intent/doesn't really care anymore.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2014)

I think he does not care anymore and just enters bot with no fight nothing just let's it take over


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> If i see both Shiwon and Goomonryong use Black Heaven and Earth  then i will be satisfied .



That be too awesome who would stop the rampage


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 18, 2014)

Gabe said:


> That be too awesome who would stop the rampage


Maybe So Sul will pop out out of nowhere, or they will simply fight till they knock out ( somehow) each other out.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think Black Origin Shioon would hold a candle to Nine Arts using the same thing. Shioon has improved drastically since the last time he used it, but their base levels are still too far apart for him to fight his former master on even grounds with the same power up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think Black Origin Shioon would hold a candle to Nine Arts using the same thing. Shioon has improved drastically since the last time he used it, but their base levels are still too far apart for him to fight his former master on even grounds with the same power up.



I basically agree with you, but I think what will (at one point) give Shioon the edge will be his ability to copy the movements of his opponents in that form - and finally, to control it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think Black Origin Shioon would hold a candle to Nine Arts using the same thing. Shioon has improved drastically since the last time he used it, but their base levels are still too far apart for him to fight his former master on even grounds with the same power up.


I agree with you but, let us wonder for a moment on how exhausted Goomonryong is after the fight vs KangSun also,do not forget Shiwon got the element of surprise with that ridiculous medicine that he took from part 1. Im not saying eh would win for sure but i think it would make the fight really interesting but in terms of pure skills Goomoonryong wins.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 19, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I basically agree with you, but I think what will (at one point) give Shioon the edge will be his ability to copy the movements of his opponents in that form - and finally, to control it.



That's obvious, but at the moment, Shioon should be outclassed even by an exhausted Nine Arts. 

Regarding LivingHitokiri,

And the exhaustion, from what I can tell, is basically a result of him trying to take advantage of the boosts the form grants him while retaining his consciousness. Once he lets the rage take over, stamina isn't a problem.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

True, i forgot how much of a hax BOT is.
I think the biggest problem would be on how to get these guys using BOT against eachother 
Damn, im so curious what Goomoonryong will say to Shiwon and how he will act when he learns that Shiho isnt thead.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 19, 2014)

Does Shioon even know about Shiho being not-dead? I don't recall the doctor guy ever telling him, or Shioon having any kind of notable reaction.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

Nope he doesn't i was just fast skipping when the doctor guy  tells him or he learns its somehow. Just imagine Gommoonryongs face.
After that imagine the rage when he learns about the glasses shooting Shisho and that the boss of Black Forest Defense i behind all of this.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Nope he doesn't i was just fast skipping when the doctor guy  tells him or he learns its somehow. Just imagine Gommoonryongs face.
> *After that imagine the rage when he learns about the glasses shooting Shisho and that the boss of Black Forest Defense i behind all of this.*



They'll be the first ones to get their faces snatched off by 9ad 

Honestly though, glasses guy just keeps getting spared for some reason.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 19, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Yeah you're right, Kang said "as good as dead", damn Chief survived due to a damn technicality



Oh, i think both Shioon and his master would have a bone to pick with him if he came back. There's also the potential fight between NAD and Lone Wolf


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Oh, i think both Shioon and his master would have a bone to pick with him if he came back. There's also the potential fight between NAD and Lone Wolf



Forgot about Baldryu, wonder why he didn't jump at the chance to face 9ad? Or do the suc not know he's there?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 19, 2014)

Based on what we've seen, Nine Arts would annihilate Bald Ryu. I imagine that's part of the reason why the author hasn't put him here.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 19, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Based on what we've seen, Nine Arts would annihilate Bald Ryu. I imagine that's part of the reason why the author hasn't put him here.



Well I wouldn't say annihilate but yeah he'd win, although I don't think we've seen Baldryu go all out, though he did try to kamehameha Shiwoon, I think that was just salt.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 19, 2014)

Bald Ryu is not remotely close to Goomonryong ,the guy almost got rekt by Shiwon  while using all his trump cards on him.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 19, 2014)

Yeah, Bald Ryu just doesn't seem too impressive atm.


----------



## Miyoshi (Jan 20, 2014)

I love how Shiwoon represents his title as the Sunwoo clans head. Him doing that in front of Goomoonryong would make my day, followed by a barrage of new techniques he's learned no thanks to..

Shiwoon just grew again since his fight with Bald Ryu, I think he could kill him now. If anything because he's already seen all of his moves. I wonder if Bald Ryu is even as strong as the So-Chun Hyuk? Man I wished that sparing match between him and Shiwoon could have finished. 

I also wonder how does elder kwon stack up against the 3AD or even the former head of the alliance (9AD's uncle) 

and I never fully grasped how the f**k Lady Seosul pulled an Akira all of a sudden..!!!


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah the Sosul thing could lead to some more "supernatural" fights if the author(s) want to take the series into that direction.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree 9ad would destroy baldryu. I think current rebirthed shiwoon would be able to beat bald Ryu but that's my opinion.

I think Kwon could give 9ad a fight


----------



## Blαck (Jan 20, 2014)

Kinda want kwon to jump in if 9ad attempts to clobber Shiwoon


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 20, 2014)

Rebith Shiwon can take on bald ryu, there is no doubt, shiwon took on him with Black origin Threshold while having his ki center destroyed, after rebirth we haven't exactly seen what he is capable of and if his center was restored due to hwan gol tal tae but it wouldn't be surprising considering how hwan gol tal tae pretty much  rebuilds you a new with more powers.

Am i the only one expecting Shiwon to actually be the first to show us Black Origin Threshold without losing his consciousness,which pretty much is the perfect form that goomonryong and his master couldn't master.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2014)

I really suck with korean names, how do you guys even remember the names of all those side characters


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 20, 2014)

There is The breaker wikia which is quite handful, especially for tech names


----------



## Blαck (Jan 20, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Am i the only one expecting Shiwon to actually be the first to show us Black Origin Threshold without losing his consciousness,which pretty much is the perfect form that goomonryong and his master couldn't master.


Nah that's what alot of us are hoping for, since I believe even Un wol mentioned something about there being a way to advance the technique 



Zaru said:


> I really suck with korean names, how do you guys even remember the names of all those side characters



Half the time we don't, you see most of still call that one guy Glasses guy


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I really suck with korean names, how do you guys even remember the names of all those side characters



Like others have said, if in doubt WIKI THAT SHIT. Even if we do call them by their names it ends up being broken korenglish.

Except for Kwon, how do you forget that magnificent friend


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2014)

I hate the fact I just caught up again.  I should have waited until friday!


----------



## Griever (Jan 21, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I really suck with korean names, how do you guys even remember the names of all those side characters



The breaker Wiki is your friend, Zaru

I'm pretty sure few of us actually remember the names off the top of our heads, let alone the spelling


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 21, 2014)

The Breaker wiki isn't very good. Or wasn't, the last I checked on it.


----------



## Griever (Jan 21, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The Breaker wiki isn't very good. Or wasn't, the last I checked on it.



It's good enough for quick reference. 

Though Korean names are pretty hard for westerners to remember, the only name i have never forgotten is Kang-Sung because it's just too much like Shang Tsung.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm terrible with Japenese/Korean/Chinese names.

Why can't they name their characters as "Jessica"?


----------



## Griever (Jan 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I'm terrible with Japenese/Korean/Chinese names.
> 
> Why can't they name their characters as "Jessica"?



Like so?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 21, 2014)

Western and Eastern names are all much of a muchness for me; I'm African 

But I damn near forgot 9AD's name, had to give it twenty seconds of thought (Chun-Woo).


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 23, 2014)

Man cannot wait for next chapter, do we got any spoilers out at least?


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Man cannot wait for next chapter, do we got any spoilers out at least?



The most we ever get is the author uploading the upcoming chapter's cover.  Then we get the raw and a scan a few hours later.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 23, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Western and Eastern names are all much of a muchness for me; I'm African
> 
> But I damn near forgot 9AD's name, had to give it twenty seconds of thought (Chun-Woo).



His name is the boss, and i'm not talking about bruce springsteen


----------



## kruchy (Jan 23, 2014)

New chapter is up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Elder Kwon is going to fight 9AD, can't wait for translation


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a fucking dick, really 9AD? I am disappoint son  
Like really, wow. I don't even think the scan is gonna help. I guess it's ok that Shioon didn't react cuz I didn't think that would happen. What a punk you have become 9AD


----------



## Zaru (Jan 23, 2014)

Dream said:


> The most we ever get is the author uploading the upcoming chapter's cover.  Then we get the raw and a scan a few hours later.



Pretty much impossible to get non-RAW spoilers for an online comic, there is no magazine distribution like with WSJ where spoilers can appear several days before the official release date


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2014)

kruchy said:


> New chapter is up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



9AD tried put hands on the Gaju infront of Kwon?! That BoT dun' rotted his brain or something  

Also, just let 9AD fight kwon, lord please 

Pretty disappointed Shiwoon didn't stomp a few fodder though


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 23, 2014)

I expected no less from this asshole and he will only stop being one when he finds out that his girlfriend(forgot her name)is alive.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2014)

Why u do dis 9ad, why son.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiZNSzWIaLo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn, now I wanna know what the fuck went on there.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2014)

chapter looks good next one should be great the dream fight


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2014)

kwon is one bad man


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

Next level Kwondom. If more old people were like Breaker verse's then the world would be a much more awesome place.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, i wouldn?t want an oldman beating the crap out of me though.

still DAT MOTHERFUCKING KWOOOOOON


----------



## Ceria (Jan 23, 2014)

That was beautiful, 

despite NAD's fronting about not being happy to see his apprentice


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

i feel like this siums my reaction perfectly


----------



## Stannis (Jan 23, 2014)

well that was epic


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

this throws a little rut in my thinking that Kang was the strongest master cause holy shit Kwon is a beast


----------



## Null (Jan 23, 2014)

Elder fuckin' Kwon


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2014)

i think kwon will end up being stronger then 3ad and make 9ad retreat


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2014)

Well he already made 9AD want to retreat, lol.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 23, 2014)

Holy Shit! Don't be disrespecting the Gaju-nim in front of Elder Kwon.


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 23, 2014)

Disappointing how 9AD is acting towards Shioon


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2014)

As epic as Kwon stomping 9ad would be can Shiwoon actually do something please? Like at least swing on someone


----------



## jamjamstyle (Jan 23, 2014)

Expect Shioon to lock himself up in his room for at least 3 chapters after this.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2014)

Motherfucking Kwon.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, shit.

Just how strong is Elder Kwon? The guy literally dominates against every opponent that he fights.

And his presence is enough to actually make NAD retreat.

And yet, we've seen that elderly master from Chundomoon take what is Kwon striking with lethal intent and surviving with no real injuries.

The inconsistency is... weird.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2014)

nightmaremage99 said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> Just how strong is Elder Kwon? The guy literally dominates against every opponent that he fights.
> 
> ...



You mean the dude who wore the mask and worked for the SUC? Maybe he's potentially grand master material


----------



## Sablés (Jan 23, 2014)

Elder motherfucking Kwon


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2014)

nightmaremage99 said:


> Well, shit.
> 
> Just how strong is Elder Kwon? The guy literally dominates against every opponent that he fights.
> 
> ...



I see no inconsistency.  Kwon used some kind of throw to make NAD move.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2014)

_*ELDER 

FUCKING

KWON*_


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope he beats the shit out of Chunwoo. Can't fucking stand him anymore.

Also, but with the exception of Kwon's intervention, I called this almost page for page ages ago.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2014)

As it stands, if 9ad can't handle kwon whatsoever he might resort to plan B and use his goons as a diversion


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Well he already made 9AD want to retreat, lol.



True but I was thinking after a trowdown


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, it was fine, but his attitude towards Shioon this chapter if mah boy goes back to pussy mode because of this, Kwon better beats NAD?s ass for good.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 23, 2014)

This chapter makes me want to change my username, after everything Shiwoon's been through that asshole pulls this "ill kill you" shit.

I can see Kwon beating him to the brink of death, before Shiwoon steps in and asks him to stop.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2014)

Kwon won't be beating NAD to the brink of death.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 23, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> This chapter makes me want to change my username, after everything Shiwoon's been through that asshole pulls this "ill kill you" shit.
> 
> *I can see Kwon beating him to the brink of death, before Shiwoon steps in and asks him to stop.*


Uh, I'm all for Chunwoo getting beaten to hell and back, but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 23, 2014)

^ yeah I know it not happening, hell they probably won't even fight. Its just what I want to happen.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 23, 2014)

How'd I known that 9arts would pretty much ignore Shioon. Seen it coming from a mile away...just like him to do such a thing. How I wish Kwon would stone wall his ass


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2014)

I think we were all hoping 9AD wouldn't be such a dickwad, it is really sad at this point. I don't see how Shioon gets an opening to show some moves. The only real chance would be if goons had tried to blitz him as soon as he entered, or dodging 9AD's backhand. 

Very curious how this plays out, as fucking usual. At least the chapters haven't been dull.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 23, 2014)

Dat Elder Kwon. Not even 9AD wanted to fuck with him.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I think we were all hoping 9AD wouldn't be such a dickwad, it is really sad at this point. I don't see how Shioon gets an opening to show some moves. The only real chance would be if goons had tried to blitz him as soon as he entered, or dodging 9AD's backhand.
> 
> Very curious how this plays out, as fucking usual. At least the chapters haven't been dull.



No, why would anyone with any semblance of sense think that? 9AD did what was entirely in-character for him at that point. What did you think was going to happen? They have a heart-to-heart and everyone becomes friends? No that happens in part 3 afterShioon and 9AD fight and Shioon wins.

There's still plenty of time, 9AD's lackeys can still engage Sunwoo now, which gives Shioon a time to show how strong he is.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 24, 2014)

No I wasn't expecting a heartfelt embrace. I was expecting him to ignore Shioon or tell him not to get involved, what 9AD did was threaten Shioon and try to knock him out. I don't see why Shioon would engage the goons right now, doesn't seem like the right timing for multiple fights.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 24, 2014)

Im the only one thinking the only reason Goomoonryong wants to leave is in order to avoid Shiwon ( who he still cares apparently) and just bluff threatens him in order to avoid a confrontation or discussion with him ?
That blow would never kill Shiwon and goomoonryong knows it.
Kwon looked really badass in this chapter but i seriously doubt that they will fight, i think shiwon will stop elder or heck even fight goomoonryong himself in order to show progress, i expect Shiwons pride to jump up a little bit since he get protected all the time by Kwon 
Anyway, great chapter.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 24, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im the only one thinking the only reason Goomoonryong wants to leave is in order to avoid Shiwon ( who he still cares apparently) and just bluff threatens him in order to avoid a confrontation or discussion with him ?



Could be, you never know. Sadly as much as I'd like them to talk after sparring for a bit, looks like that's a long way off


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 24, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im the only one thinking the only reason Goomoonryong wants to leave is in order to avoid Shiwon ( who he still cares apparently) and just bluff threatens him in order to avoid a confrontation or discussion with him ?
> That blow would never kill Shiwon and goomoonryong knows it.
> Kwon looked really badass in this chapter but i seriously doubt that they will fight, i think shiwon will stop elder or heck even fight goomoonryong himself in order to show progress, i expect Shiwons pride to jump up a little bit since he get protected all the time by Kwon
> Anyway, great chapter.



Yes, this exactly. 9AD is going through a bit of a Darth Vader right now and Shioon is his Luke. He'll hurt him if necessary though he wouldn't kill him.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2014)

On the other hand, I'm pretty sure this is going to salvage relations between the Sunwoo and the Alliance, as well as possibly strain the SUC's partnership. The Sunwoo Clan effectively saved Kangsung, and the Alliance's, life here.


----------



## David (Jan 24, 2014)

I was actually expecting NAD to be much more of a dick to Shiwoon, honestly.

The way Shiwoon keeps shouting "Sungsengnim! Sungsengnim!" like a broken record is enough to piss a regular person off and NAD has always been an impatient guy with (luckily) a soft spot for his disciple, though the last thing he wants to do is show it.

Also @everyone saying NAD is scared to fight Kwon, he already used more powerful moves than everyone else in the series against Kang Sung, and was entering BOT but got cockblocked by Shiwoon.

He should be spent by now, and we already saw in Part 1 against the former Alliance Chief that even if his spirit and martial arts are second to none, no one can fight a top tier like Kwon and do well in such a condition.


----------



## Trent (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, way to throw oil on the fire, _Kwon_! 

The situation had been defused with 9AD on his merry way and he had to play the* "Don't diss mah Gajuuu!!! "* card again.

This was Kwon being his usual badass self but now he's might as well be about to *die*. 

Sure, the fight would be *epic as fuck*  for sure but that's was an unnecessary way to sacrifice his life _when there was absolutely no danger on Shioon_.

I guess it _could _be a tragic illustration of his extreme loyalty causing his doom but hopefully for him Shioon will stop the conflict to escalate again.


----------



## kruchy (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a feeling that 9AD's behavior towards Shioon is meant to protect him. 9AD may be afraid that if he shows any sympathy to the boy, he will end up like Shiho or someone will try to use him as a leverage against 9AD (remember the ending of part 1 - 9AD attacked Alliance HQ because he was sure Shioon was kept there). 

I can't wait to see the political earthquake within the Murim once everyone will know that the Sunwoo Clan saved the Alliance's chief


----------



## Trent (Jan 24, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I think we were all hoping 9AD wouldn't be such a dickwad, it is really sad at this point. I don't see how Shioon gets an opening to show some moves. The only real chance would be if goons had tried to blitz him as soon as he entered, or dodging 9AD's backhand.
> 
> Very curious how this plays out, as fucking usual. At least the chapters haven't been dull.



I wasn't.

For Shioon's attempt to bring back "Nice 9AD" to have any sort of dramatic value, you always needed him to have become a proper bastard following the rooftop events when Shi-ho was killed (as far as he knows).

He was raging at the council just for his master's treatment before, it's normal he'd have become rage/revenge incarnated at this stage and he'd had no time for weak inconsequential little punk Shioon, who he removed from the Murim world by shattering his Ki Center.

I am so looking forward to his reaction to seeing Shioon kicking all kinda if ass now.


----------



## Denbob99 (Jan 24, 2014)

Man, Shioon can go from bad ass to whiny crying bitch in a second.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2014)

DAMN, what a chapter. A bit disappointed Shioon didn't show what he got (I at least thought he could react to that blow....), but Elder Kwon getting into the action was more than enough to make up for it. 



David said:


> I was actually expecting NAD to be much more of a dick to Shiwoon, honestly.
> 
> *The way Shiwoon keeps shouting "Sungsengnim! Sungsengnim!" like a broken record is enough to piss a regular person off and NAD has always been an impatient guy with (luckily) a soft spot for his disciple, though the last thing he wants to do is show it.*
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah, but it's understandable!

And I'm wondering how 9AD would fare against Kwon AND 3AD together...or at least how many Super Hyper Master are needed to take him down.



Denbob99 said:


> Man, Shioon can go from bad ass to whiny crying bitch in a second.



Well, he's still a kid. But at least he's way more confident than before.


----------



## Griever (Jan 24, 2014)

Elder Kwon Vs. 9AD?.... Am i dreaming?.



BlueDemon said:


> Haha, yeah, but it's understandable!
> 
> And I'm wondering how 9AD would fare against Kwon AND 3AD together...or at least how many Super Hyper Master are needed to take him down.



I think Elder Kwon is going to be a match for 9AD alone. from what i've seen from the fight with Kang-Sung and the events in part one, i'd say elder Kwon is a hell of alot faster than 9AD, Though 9AD has one up on him in brute force. It'd be a great fucking fight regardless and i hope it happens in depth.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2014)

Griever said:


> Elder Kwon Vs. 9AD?.... Am i dreaming?.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Elder Kwon is going to be a match for 9AD alone. from what i've seen from the fight with Kang-Sung and the events in part one, i'd say elder Kwon is a hell of alot faster than 9AD, Though 9AD has one up on him in brute force. It'd be a great fucking fight regardless and i hope it happens in depth.



I don't think they'll have a prolonged fight, will be more like a clash, I think. 9AD wants to leave anyway.


----------



## Griever (Jan 24, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> I don't think they'll have a prolonged fight, will be more like a clash, I think. 9AD wants to leave anyway.



You're probably right, but still a man can dream.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 24, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Im the only one thinking the only reason Goomoonryong wants to leave is in order to avoid Shiwon ( who he still cares apparently) and just bluff threatens him in order to avoid a confrontation or discussion with him ?
> That blow would never kill Shiwon and goomoonryong knows it.



yup, tsundere.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm conflicted. I don't know if I want teacher and student to actually have a complete, final falling out or if I want 9AD to act like an ass to "protected" him.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 24, 2014)

David said:


> I was actually expecting NAD to be much more of a dick to Shiwoon, honestly.
> 
> *The way Shiwoon keeps shouting "Sungsengnim! Sungsengnim!" like a broken record is enough to piss a regular person off *and NAD has always been an impatient guy with (luckily) a soft spot for his disciple, though the last thing he wants to do is show it.
> 
> ...



Daresay it was almost like Kurosaki-kun, but not enough to make one transform into a horned monster 

Their word for master is a mouthful, i'd rather him just say master 

I realize where this is going, Kwon's threats probably won't lead to much of a fight, but there's always the chance that shioon could stop kwon's posturing that's what i would expect him to do, to order Kwon down off that cliff and let him try to reason with his master either by words or more likely by fists.


----------



## Griever (Jan 24, 2014)

Sung-saeng-nim..... it is a mouthful indeed, and i don't even know if i am pronouncing it correctly. If i am not mistaken "nim" might be a honorific suffix  like the japanese "sama"?. But then i don't know anything about the Korean language *shrugs*


----------



## Blαck (Jan 24, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm conflicted. I don't know if I want teacher and student to actually have a complete, final falling out or if I want 9AD to act like an ass to "protected" him.



At least if there's a complete falling out, Shiwoon might grow some balls and wreck 9ad with extreme prejuduce in their final fight.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 24, 2014)

Dream said:


> Kwon won't be beating NAD to the brink of death.



But god would i want to see that happen.

Despite the fact that the following is probably happening :



LivingHitokiri said:


> Im the only one thinking the only reason Goomoonryong wants to leave is in order to avoid Shiwon ( who he still cares apparently) and just bluff threatens him in order to avoid a confrontation or discussion with him ?
> That blow would never kill Shiwon and goomoonryong knows it.
> Kwon looked really badass in this chapter but i seriously doubt that they will fight, i think shiwon will stop elder or heck even fight goomoonryong himself in order to show progress, i expect Shiwons pride to jump up a little bit since he get protected all the time by Kwon
> Anyway, great chapter.



I'd still want to see kick some ass. 
I really like how fucking brutal and badass he can get.

While probable, i sure fucking hope he doesn't die, at all, ever.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 24, 2014)

Anybody here suspect that Shioon might use the Black Heaven & Earth Technique should things become dyer? Somehow we could have another tragedy on our hands here folks!


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Jan 24, 2014)

Kwon and Sung on his ass... Even 9AD can't afford that. And yeah, he's being "tsundere"


----------



## haegar (Jan 24, 2014)

what would be nice is 9ad hitting kwon and shioon blocking it like a badass


----------



## Griever (Jan 24, 2014)

The Don Kwon has made 9AD an offer he can't refuse.  

Man, words can't describe how much i want this fight.....


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 24, 2014)

In the coming chapters if I see any side requesting for backup other than what is present shits going down that also includes the glasses guy.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 24, 2014)

Griever said:


> The Don Kwon has made 9AD an offer he can't refuse.
> 
> Man, words can't describe how much i want this fight.....



I know that feel bro 

But 9AD has gotta run so he can live to fight another day


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2014)

I love this chapter. Man


----------



## Olympian (Jan 24, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> On the other hand, I'm pretty sure this is going to salvage relations between the Sunwoo and the Alliance, as well as possibly strain the SUC's partnership. The Sunwoo Clan effectively saved Kangsung, and the Alliance's, life here.



Agree to a point. If they haven`t stepped in, both Chun and Kang would likely being lying on the floor. But the bigger loss would be for the Aliance than the SUC. The SUC would likely just get more motivated, whereas the Alliance would fall in the hands of that old dickwad and stay in sambles without a clear relationship of strength between clans.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 24, 2014)

*ELDER FUCKING KWOOOOOOOOOOOOON*    

I super hope they fight I SUPER HOPE THEY FUCKING FIGHT! though they probably won't

YOU DON'T FUCK WITH THE SUNWOOS GAJU friend


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2014)

Yup, he's acting too Tsundere-like. If he didn't give a shit about him, he wouldn't have left his words affect him the way they did. 

Also, dat elder.  Too much


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 24, 2014)

Man, Kwon is such a badass. 

Sadly I don't need this fight happening.


----------



## Higawa (Jan 24, 2014)

I see Kwon getting injured badly and then shioon stepping in

But I dont want kwon to get injured


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't think Nine Arts will fight here. He wants to avoid Shioon, and while he's reckless, he's probably smart enough to know he's outmatched here. Kwon alone could probably take on an exhausted Chun Woo; throw the other Sunwoo Elders and Kangsung, then he's probably got no chance.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 24, 2014)

Kwon, you sir are one bad mutha Enter Kwon training Shiwoon chapters


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2014)

I think 9ad will try and attack kwon since he does not want to be seen as tuning away from him and he may send his lackeys to attack shiwoon or they will just attack. And I can see him beating them. Or I can see back up coming in for 9ad the suc. I hope kwon trains shiwoon also long term prediction I think kaiser will send sosul to take over the sunwoo so they don't stand in their way.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 24, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't think Nine Arts will fight here. He wants to avoid Shioon, and while he's reckless, he's probably smart enough to know he's outmatched here. Kwon alone could probably take on an *exhausted* Chun Woo; throw the other Sunwoo Elders and Kangsung, then he's probably got no chance.



Is he truly exhausted though, it seemed like he was getting a second wind with the BOT coming into play. If he fought now and entered BOT Kwon may or may not be able to stand against it, only Shioon could counter it by entering BOT.


----------



## Griever (Jan 24, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Is he truly exhausted though, it seemed like he was getting a second wind with the BOT coming into play. If he fought now and entered BOT Kwon may or may not be able to stand against it, only Shioon could counter it by entering BOT.



Not at all, If they both fought in BoT Shioon wouldn't last long. 9AD has more experience than Shioon which is what that fight would come down too, who's body is more accustomed to battle thus more instinctual, and Shioon has the short end of that stick.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 24, 2014)

Griever said:


> Not at all, If they both fought in BoT Shioon wouldn't last long. 9AD has more experience than Shioon which is what that fight would come down too, who's body is more accustomed to battle thus more instinctual, and Shioon has the short end of that stick.



Yeah you're right, i thought perhaps kwon couldn't match up against BOT. 

But could a full power kwon fight a winded but BOT Chunwoo?


----------



## Jotun (Jan 25, 2014)

I totally forgot...


*Spoiler*: __ 





Dat (un)official pairing


----------



## Blαck (Jan 25, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I totally forgot...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The Author knows what's up


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2014)

Sera=main waifu?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

Guys, it's clear how this is gonna end up:
- Sosul as main wife
- Sera as the 2nd wife, uniting their two clans
- Jinnie as mistress
Sahee as sex slave


----------



## Xin (Jan 26, 2014)

Shioon is more and more like a little puppy that got throwen away by his master. 

He could've at least dodge it.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 26, 2014)

ehhhh 9AD is kind of way above him, i think it's reasonable he wasn't able to dodge. now if it was one of his lackey motherfuckers........


----------



## Face (Jan 26, 2014)

conorgenov said:


> ehhhh 9AD is kind of way above him, i think it's reasonable he wasn't able to dodge. now if it was one of his lackey motherfuckers........



He's definitely stronger but I would not say *way* stronger.

I think Shi Woon has come a long way since the beating he took from Ghost Doctor. He may be able to react to those attacks now especially after that display against So Chun. I am certain he can at least put up a fight.  It just caught Shi Woon by surprise when GMR tried to attack him. He didn't think his master would actually go that far.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 26, 2014)

Face said:


> He's definitely stronger but I would not say *way* stronger.
> 
> I think Shi Woon has come a long way since the beating he took from Ghost Doctor. He may be able to react to those attacks now especially after that display against So Chun. I am certain he can at least put up a fight.  It just caught Shi Woon by surprise when GMR tried to attack him. He didn't think his master would actually go that far.


No, Chunwoo is still waaaaaaaaaay stronger than Shioon.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 26, 2014)

Honestly I don't think 9 ad is insanely strong without bot I think without bot Kwon and ghost hands are above him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 26, 2014)

blunt said:


> No, Chunwoo is still waaaaaaaaaay stronger than Shioon.



He is, but I reckon that hit wasn't something on another level entirely. Or maybe it was. 
But hypothetically, if 9AD would have underestimated him with a hit that was "supposed" to incapacitate him but Shioon showed to have improved tremendously, that would have been hella cool.


----------



## haegar (Jan 27, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Guys, it's clear how this is gonna end up:
> - Sosul as main wife
> - Sera as the 2nd wife, uniting their two clans
> - Jinnie as mistress
> Sahee as sex slave



you forgot all those evil ladies who used to run with 9AD or be part of SUC and now are chained to the cellar wall wearing black leather, well, a little bit at least ... otherwise good summary, continue 

p.s. I know I am too early today but i wants my release. NOW. 

eh wait that p.s. was supposed to go in the post in noblesse threas, its monday not friday. well I still want my breaker chap, too.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 27, 2014)

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 27, 2014)

9AD won't publicly show affection.  If people knew there was someone 9AD considered more important than his own life, it could be a weakness.  People would know they could use Shioon to get to 9AD.

9AD won't let anyone know Shioon is his weak spot.

Elder Kwon might complicate things.

But at least we might get some power scaling data out of it.

Kind of bummed over the last chapters of Tower of God and Breaker.  

It seems as if things are starting to get predictable.  :WOW


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 27, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> 9AD won't publicly show affection.  If people knew there was someone 9AD considered more important than his own life, it could be a weakness.  People would know they could use Shioon to get to 9AD.
> 
> 9AD won't let anyone know Shioon is his weak spot.
> 
> ...



That really doesn't matter. They all knew (or thought) he tried to kill him, but they still went after him at the beginning of NW. And now he's a Gaju anyway.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 28, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> That really doesn't matter. They all knew (or thought) he tried to kill him, but they still went after him at the beginning of NW. And now he's a Gaju anyway.



You're forgetting some things.

1.  Goomonryong bears a massive burden of guilt.
2.  He lives knowing he was his master's weakpoint.  They used Goomoonryong as leverage to kill his master.
3.  Goomoonryong destroyed Shioon's ki center & disowned him to spare him the life of shame & guilt Goomoonryong has lived for being his master's weakpoint & being strong enough to save him.

There were some fodders who lost people in 9AD's attack on the alliance who were looking for someone to blame.

They didn't attack Shioon because they thought they could use him to get to his master, they just wanted a scapegoat to take their fustrations out on.

Remember in part I when Sosul was being held hostage?

If anyone thought Shioon could be used as leverage against 9AD, that's what Shioon would be.

9AD is only pretending not to know or care about Shioon to protect him.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2014)

Even so...


I expected 9AD to be a douche here, not a monumental dickbag.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> You're forgetting some things.
> 
> 1.  Goomonryong bears a massive burden of guilt.
> 2.  He lives knowing he was his master's weakpoint.  They used Goomoonryong as leverage to kill his master.
> ...



You have some good points there - and he might really be thinking that.
 A good counter argument is that he's part of the Sunwoo clan now, the Gaju even, and he isn't a pushover anymore. Anyone who'd kidnap him would be on both Goomoonryong's and the Sunwoo's bad side.

And I'd fucking hate another kidnapping plot 

But it's about 9AD's reasoning, so I can see where you're coming from. The way he looked at Shioon said it all. He still cares, that's for sure.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 28, 2014)

From ateam forums

*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> copypasta blog.naver.com/tdstudio/100204478691
> he says he's aiming to finish the chap and submit on thurs, or before. this is because of the lunar new year holiday coming up on fri.
> 
> this week's deadline won't be a problem, really, but PJH says he's more worried about next week than this week.






I don't mind 1 day delays, as long as we don't get any big breaks in between the fights...


----------



## haegar (Jan 28, 2014)

what ya mean one day delay?! it's one day earlier 

we shall cross next week's bridge when we come to it


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 28, 2014)

That guy shouldn't neglect his social life so much, though


----------



## Ceria (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, this is one of the first times in this series where i've found myself re-reading throughout this week wanting friday to get here faster. 

At this point i'd be happy with Shioon talking kwon off the cliff, exerting himself as the leader of the clan even if it's just to get a reaction out of his master. I think it would be cool if he used lightning steps as his master's about to leave, to prove his powers are back. 

But i'm not looking forward to the return of that former alliance head. I have a feeling he's gonna be all up in Shioon's shit, once he learns that the kid knows BOT.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah I reread Breaker too much, the fights in part 1 are pretty awesome. I also like when Shioon fights Cool Guy. Each time has been pretty good.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2014)

9ad may try to leave again only to be stopped by kwon forcing 9ad to fight. maybe his goonies will also try to attack shiwoon they will probably see him as weak and an easy target so they can escape


----------



## Ceria (Jan 28, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yeah I reread Breaker too much, the fights in part 1 are pretty awesome. I also like when Shioon fights Cool Guy. Each time has been pretty good.



That and i just re-read when the alliance was trying to capture Shioon at the high school. I can't get over how lovesick Hyuk is for him


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 29, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yeah I reread Breaker too much, the fights in part 1 are pretty awesome. I also like when Shioon fights Cool Guy. Each time has been pretty good.



I love that particular scene. And I really love the scene in which the Elder arrives and realizes Shioon was defending Jinnie! So.Much.Awesome.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 29, 2014)

^Yeah, that was pretty much the turning point for New Waves. I don't think I could have handled more chapters with him using the pills.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm extremely glad he doesn't have to rely on them anymore. It was shitty and I kind of hated how he needed them to fight instead of doing things on his own with not outside help.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yeah I reread Breaker too much, the fights in part 1 are pretty awesome. I also like when Shioon fights Cool Guy. Each time has been pretty good.



Both Cool fights were great, the second time around he used Black heaven and i think borderline used BOT, but didn't lose himself to it.


----------



## kruchy (Jan 30, 2014)

New chapter is up:


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2014)

kruchy said:


> New chapter is up:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like shiwoon told kwon to turn off beast mode


----------



## Ceria (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn i wanna know


----------



## haegar (Jan 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nice cover. looks like glasses might be doing something stupid that's gonna cost a lota cops their lives at the end there maaaybe?


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2014)

If Glasses Guy survives this then im going start wondering just what kind of plot armor he has....


----------



## Guybot2 (Jan 30, 2014)

the wavy hair chick (Not Shiho) with NA9 is hot! 

NA9 do have hot chicks.. 

I cant wait for shiho to come back... 


*Glasses bastard... he is on borrowed time till then.. NAD! Crush his head!!!*


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm completely convinced right now, out of all the Manga/Manhwa I've read Glasses is by far the most delusional/overconfident asshole I have ever come across.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And even though he's got massive plot armor, and I know it's not happening. I can't give up on the tiny hope that Goom will keep his promise and slaughter him next chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 30, 2014)

''I was feeling pretty murderous anyway'', my man's about to get greased.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2014)

Glasses needs to die but for some reason I think shiwoon will save him. Hope not though


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 30, 2014)

When 9AD sets out to do somethin..the Motha Fucka does it! I demand glasses's head on the pavement.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2014)

If Glasses guy does survive, I'll finally have to come to terms with his immortality


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmm, it seems out of Character.... But, is Shioon planing to use the police as canon fodder?.... That is seriously what it seems like....   

Also: Damn no Elder Kwon vs. 9AD


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2014)

meh chapter felt kinda fillerish. not much happened


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 31, 2014)

We need to get rid of a few chars


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> meh chapter felt kinda fillerish. not much happened



Yeah it seems almost like filler, but we needed to see the panels. Small transition. I liked it overall. We saw 9AD recognize that Elder Beast respects Shioon enough to back down. 3AD acknowledged Sunwoo helping them in a tight spot. It is also nice to hear some real talk about Sosul.

I think my favorite part of the chapter is Glasses. Like, this guy. I mean really, it's kind of amazing at this point. I honestly think this is a set up for Shioon to intervene/show his skills and will probably save Glasses. It would be hilarious if Glasses joined the harem.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 31, 2014)

Will glasses having Shiho assassinated come to light?

Somehow, I don't think glasses will die until after everyone knows what he did.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 31, 2014)

Who keeps giving Jung Lae Won jobs in charge of delicate operations?


----------



## OmniOmega (Jan 31, 2014)

This is what happens when you trust Glasses. 9AD is going to smear his body into a fine paste from South to North Korea.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2014)

hehey said:


> If Glasses Guy survives this then im going start wondering just what kind of plot armor he has....



That's what I was thinking too - wanted to write the author a hate mail if he survives again xD
And then you guys came up with the idea that Shioon intervenes, which would make sense - AND we'd get to see him in action (well, 9AD would).

And that aura when 9AD threatened Shioon was fucking awesome. Hope Shioon gets to do something like that as well while those guys are there 

And damn, dat cover


----------



## Stannis (Jan 31, 2014)

just kill him already


----------



## blueblip (Jan 31, 2014)

About time! NAD, the glasses guy,
*Spoiler*: __ 



KEEEEEEEEEEEL HEEEEEMM!! 




Seriously, who the fuck in the SKorean government nominated this turd to be the liaison between the real and Murim worlds??

Though I will admit that a part of me wants him to get beaten into pulp but survive, and then be made to take all the blame and be publically disgraced forever. The cockbag deserves for being such an epic douche.


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

hmm. now here is next week's cockblock: 9AD about to kill that WORM, and Shioon stepping in to save that piece of shit :/


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> That's what I was thinking too - wanted to write the author a hate mail if he survives again xD
> And then you guys came up with the idea that Shioon intervenes, which would make sense - AND we'd get to see him in action (well, 9AD would).
> 
> And that aura when 9AD threatened Shioon was fucking awesome. Hope Shioon gets to do something like that as well while those guys are there
> ...



DONT FOLLOW ME fuck he might as well have been saying follow me. 

I had a feeling it was gonna go this way, Shioon talking Kwon off the cliff. I'm glad to see it happened to an extent, i knew it wouldn't be a drag out fight in any case. 

Glasses needs to die.


----------



## Xin (Jan 31, 2014)

Funny how he's just the "Glasses guy" despite being fairly important.

I think he will become even more important in the future. 

And I actually expected 9AD to react exactly like he did when comming across Shioon.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 31, 2014)

Shioon is gonna save the glasses guy.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 31, 2014)

saikyou said:


> Shioon is gonna save the glasses guy.


Oh no you didn't!

Bitch if you've jinxed this, I will hunt you down and unleash a Kwon level beatdown on your ass


----------



## Sphyer (Jan 31, 2014)

Glasses is immortal.....for now


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 31, 2014)

Everyone hating on the Glasses Guy, is it because he shot that hoe back in season one. 

I like him to be honest and i doubt he is going to die yet, probably just a good beat down. Although honestly NAD should be able to easily kill him with one punch but Plot shield will stop that.


----------



## conorgenov (Jan 31, 2014)

YEEESSSSS KILL THAT GLASSES CUNT!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2014)

I think shiwoon will save glasses and maybe destroy the tank we saw glasses arriving at the building 3 step kamehameha


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 31, 2014)

Im fed up with this cockblock that we get lately,the way this chapter transitioned pissed me off.
I need a godamn good fight already,stop teasing me all the freaking time!


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 31, 2014)

There's no way Jae Won(glasses) dies here. NAD still needs to find out that he was the one who shot Shiho. That's when he'll die. So, chances are Shioon will get in his masters way again.

Also, anyone else getting the feeling that Sosul will return to reclaim the Sunwoo and Shioon will refuse to return it because she has become evil? It's been foreshadowed a bit when the Elders had that discussion about that very scenario. Shioon also has his promise with Elder Jeon, he'll never let the Sunwoo fall into the wrong hands, even if those hands are Sosul. Shioon is definitely going to end up fighting her, and likely his master as well some time in the future.

Oh yeah, I can't wait to see the SUC leader's reaction to all of this.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> There's no way Jae Won(glasses) dies here. NAD still needs to find out that he was the one who shot Shiho. That's when he'll die.



It's still freaking annoying, dammit!! I just hope he gets maimed or something, then


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 31, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> It's still freaking annoying, dammit!! I just hope he gets maimed or something, then



Just think of it this way, Shioon will likely get the opportunity to humiliate him further after this. Jae Won's inferiority complex is his Achilles' Heel.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm starting to like Glasses. He is pretty consistent, even if he is delusional. Really hoping Shioon smacks some of 9ADs goons down before any fighting happens. That or he blocks a fatal blow from 9AD. Gonna be gewd.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 31, 2014)

>no Chunwoo vs Kwon
>Glasses Guy getting hyped to be killed again but we all know he's gonna live
>Chunwoo is still a useless twat

shit chapter


----------



## Jotun (Jan 31, 2014)

blunt said:


> >no Chunwoo vs Kwon
> >Glasses Guy getting hyped to be killed again but we all know he's gonna live
> >Chunwoo is still a useless twat
> 
> shit chapter





Yep.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> There's no way Jae Won(glasses) dies here. NAD still needs to find out that he was the one who shot Shiho. That's when he'll die. So, chances are Shioon will get in his masters way again.
> 
> Also, anyone else getting the feeling that Sosul will return to reclaim the Sunwoo and Shioon will refuse to return it because she has become evil? It's been foreshadowed a bit when the Elders had that discussion about that very scenario. Shioon also has his promise with Elder Jeon, he'll never let the Sunwoo fall into the wrong hands, even if those hands are Sosul. Shioon is definitely going to end up fighting her, and likely his master as well some time in the future.
> 
> Oh yeah, I can't wait to see the SUC leader's reaction to all of this.



Yeah i've wondered about that, would Sosul be an actual villain or would she melt the moment she sees Shioon again.


----------



## haegar (Jan 31, 2014)

^ both?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 31, 2014)

It will be interesting if sosul becomes the main villain and defeats/kills Kwon and 9ad


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2014)

Gabe said:


> It will be interesting if sosul becomes the main villain and defeats/kills Kwon and 9ad



One of those two are going to happen i fear, i doubt NAD will be the one to go though, Kwon has done a face turn and reconnected with Jinnie, he could be the one sacrificed that would also add some plot for Jinnie to advance on, as well as be the reason that the Sunwoo wouldn't support Sosul if she indeed killed him, though that's a double edged sword as it could be done in such a way that they view it as trial by combat, he was a leader of the clan and she beat him to become the new leader. Killing him would definitely put Shioon in the right mindset to deal with Sosul, even though the cold codger has grown on me lately, don't want him to go.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2014)

Didn't think that 9AD would leave. That cover page too doh.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 31, 2014)

More tsundere behaviour.  Oh well, short chapter, but I hope we can see more killing the next one.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 31, 2014)

We all know 9arts is going to die in the end...stop trying to deny the inevitable people.


----------



## Griever (Jan 31, 2014)

It's gonna be interesting when Sosul comes back. I can't wait for that, this chapter i think it was the first that anyone outright states that Shioon is just acting Gaju i mean it was stated that Shioon himself thought of himself as such but not the elders.... I wonder how her return is going to affect the characters..


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2014)

There will probably be infighting  in the sunwoon some may want to follow shiwoon the other sosul


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> We all know 9arts is going to die in the end...stop trying to deny the inevitable people.



WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 1, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?!!



That will be the only outlet for him now...death. After all, there could be only one true master of the arts and that will be Shioon. 9arts will have to step down from that title or begone


----------



## haegar (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, the end could be Shioon crushing 9ADs Ki-center to grant him a happy end normal life or such


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 1, 2014)

haegar said:


> Well, the end could be Shioon crushing 9ADs Ki-center to grant him a happy end normal life or such



Now, wouldn't that be ironic? 
But he would have to retire on an isolated island, or else every crazy fucker would be out for revenge


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 1, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> That will be the only outlet for him now...death. After all, there could be only one true master of the arts and that will be Shioon. 9arts will have to step down from that title or begone



I agree its a possibility, but his only outlet seems premature. We're not done with part 2 and you already see him dead. If it goes that way, the ki charged Shiho body plot becomes pointless. I assumed somewhere in the future Shiho would be revived and they reunited.

I look at this current situation, and have to believe NAD is withdrawing because he is surprised. He was knocked off his purpose. He needs answers, but he can't change his posture in front of his crew. NAD doesn't want his interactions with Shioon reported back to the Kaiser. There's no doubt in my mind that NAD still has positive feelings for Shioon. He just has a load of questions and I'm sure he doesn't want to have an audience while he hears those answers, plus what Shioon wants to tell him.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 1, 2014)

9ad is going to massacre all the police officers and maybe the glasses fuck.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 2, 2014)

^^I meant at the ending of the entire series including part three. I'm sure Jeon Geuk-jin the author would not make there be 2 master of the arts at the ending. 

By the way do you guys prefer 9arts from part one or 9arts from part two? personally, I favor part one more than two.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2014)

Part one. 

Part two looks more emo tsundere


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 2, 2014)

I predict a bunch of skeletons attacking the police next week


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

We've hardly seen much of him in part two, but I liked the more compassionate Goomoonryong from Part 1 more.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> We've hardly seen much of him in part two, but I liked the more compassionate Goomoonryong from Part 1 more.



Yes...me tooo! I'm especially not happy with how he has treated Shioon after so long.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 2, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Yes...me tooo! I'm especially not happy with how he has treated Shioon after so long.



Well, to be honest, that turned out quite well. The proof is that his voice alone could get him out of BoT, while 9AD thought nothing ever could. And his expression.

As someone said, he absolutely has to keep up appearances, for his allies, as well as for himself. He has to keep to his resolve of vengeance, and Shioon barging in yet again might make him fear that his resolve might break.

I'm really looking forward to their new dynamic and to insights on what they think of each other now.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2014)

Why so quiet, not even a glimpse of the cover?


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 6, 2014)

Cover you say? here's a glimpse :


----------



## Jotun (Feb 6, 2014)

Been pretty busy haven't even been checking up on shit 



			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> copypasta >> blog.naver.com/tdstudio/100204928068
> 
> as expected, this week's chapter will be a tough one, says PJH. (this is the aftereffects of a major holiday).
> 
> plus tons of extras, and lots of action scenes... PJH says he's worried already about whether he'll be able to do the pages he's planned.



From ateam forums as usual.


----------



## David (Feb 7, 2014)

Chapter's out

REVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Xin (Feb 7, 2014)

Seeing my name posting the chapter. 

I like it.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

David said:


> Chapter's out
> 
> REVOLUTION!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



So close, so fucking close...9AD just kill Glasses! fuck the nameless fodder


----------



## David (Feb 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The only explanation, after seeing NAD decimate a pillar a few chapters ago with a kick, is that Glasses is living off plot armor.


----------



## hehey (Feb 7, 2014)

This guy i swear whats it going to take to kill this dude?, is NAD going to have go into the Black Origin Threshold on his ass?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

David said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The only explanation, after seeing NAD decimate a pillar a few chapters ago with a kick, is that Glasses is living off plot armor.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's damn near Ichigo level with armor now, 9AD needs to just quake stomp the fuck out of him already


----------



## haegar (Feb 7, 2014)

chapter is out.

the fuckis this shit? ok I get it the little asshole has plotarmor, but seriously, does he have to have crappy plotarmor? explain to me again why he is using bot on the cops but NOT using it on glasses so that ass can block. hell, why can that shit block, even without bot? basiclly that's saying glasses is 3AD level. 

crap chapter, don't like


----------



## maupp (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't know about you guys but I never enjoyed 9AD with all his OPness. I used to enjoy in the Breaker around the beginning when he was Strong and had an enjoyable personality. Now he;s turned into a total borefest in my eyes.

And how long are we gona keep these 9AD is owning everyone chapters , it feels like the manwha has stopped and we're stuck with 9AD owning everyone for countless chapters now. Let's move on please


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 7, 2014)

I knew the moment glasses had his men set up the red lasers on 9AD shit was gonna go down. I just didn't expect for glasses to still be behaving like he still had a chance in hell in defeating 9AD. Looking forward to glasses getting his sorry ass quake stomped.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> chapter is out.
> 
> the fuckis this shit? ok I get it the little asshole has plotarmor, but seriously, does he have to have crappy plotarmor? explain to me again why he is using bot on the cops but NOT using it on glasses so that ass can block. hell, why can that shit block, even without bot? basiclly that's saying glasses is 3AD level.
> 
> crap chapter, don't like



maybe just maybe the author is leaving him alive for Shiwoon to take down


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2014)

Up in the sky!

Its a bird!

Its a plane!

Its GOOMONRYONG!

[Youtube]e9vrfEoc8_g[/youtube]


----------



## Trent (Feb 7, 2014)

maupp said:


> *And how long are we gona keep these 9AD is owning everyone chapters *, it feels like the manwha has stopped and we're stuck with 9AD owning everyone for countless chapters now. Let's move on please



You say that like it's a bad thing. 

I hope they continue at least until Glasses bloody demise.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 7, 2014)

David said:


> The only explanation, after seeing NAD decimate a pillar a few chapters ago with a kick, is that Glasses is living off plot armor.



Or he can just hold back. Otherwise he would beating everybody to a pulp who's not Grandmaster level - literally. And this is still shounen-y.

Well, this chapter was more or less a waste, we know how strong he is already etc. And what's with the over-usage of BOT?

Wonder who Shioon is going to call now...


----------



## Cromer (Feb 7, 2014)

Sera Noona, obviously...


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 7, 2014)

I was hoping for an aftermath scene so the plot could move beyond this, seen this before and 9ad really doesn't need anymore buffing up.


----------



## haegar (Feb 7, 2014)

an sera is gonna stop 9AD how lol. well maybe she gonna pull some strings and get somebody from the gov to have glasses step down 

as for glasses being saved for shioon, I don't rly care, I just want glasses gone. just yesterday somebody asked in kingdom threat why so many people hate riboku and well, that is cause riboku makes an awesome antagonist - this dude however, he's just a troll with armor :/


----------



## Blαck (Feb 7, 2014)

haegar said:


> an sera is gonna stop 9AD how lol. well maybe she gonna pull some strings and get somebody from the gov to have glasses step down
> 
> as for glasses being saved for shioon, I don't rly care, I just want glasses gone. just yesterday somebody asked in *kingdom thread why so many people hate riboku* and well, that is cause riboku makes an awesome antagonist - this dude however, he's just a troll with armor :/



People hate Riboku?!


----------



## Roman (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't dislike Riboku tbh. I guess people hate on him because he achieves so much without ever lifting a finger of his own. But that's just the kind of antagonist that he is and I appreciate him for that at least. Glasses is just full of sh*t on the other hand.


----------



## maupp (Feb 7, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I was hoping for an aftermath scene so the plot could move beyond this, seen this before and 9ad really doesn't need anymore buffing up.


This is exactly my point. We already know 9AD is strong, we've seen these past 5 or so chapters that he still got it, so what the point of having him do the same things over and over. The plot has stalled for a while now and was hoping we could move on with it


----------



## conorgenov (Feb 7, 2014)

Fate115 said:


> I knew the moment glasses had his men set up the red lasers on 9AD shit was gonna go down. I just didn't expect for glasses to still be behaving like he still had a chance in hell in defeating 9AD. Looking forward to glasses getting his sorry ass quake stomped.



apparently he fucking does if he can fucking block his attacks......this is fucking bullshit


----------



## dream (Feb 7, 2014)

If Glasses was actually an interesting villain I wouldn't hate him at all but so far he has been nothing but a bitch.


----------



## Xin (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm surprised how he even survived all of this. 

9AD just almost killed 3AD and can't even onehit a fly like glasses.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2014)

glasses is FV.


----------



## Xin (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I actually have the feeling glasses will become far more important than we think


----------



## Trent (Feb 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> ^ I actually have the feeling glasses will become far more important than we think



Indeed.

He is actually the envoy of_ a race of aliens_, sent as a scout on Earth to gather Intel before the big invasion.

These events will be shown in part 3 of the manga:

>*The Breaker: Intergalactic Space Wars 2000™* 

You heard it here first.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2014)

Glasses has more lives then a cat he will probably not die until 9ad finds out he shot shiho


----------



## Jotun (Feb 7, 2014)

I like Glasses now, especially after last weeks chapter. This dude is the chosen one. I would actually be disappointed if he was killed soon. This guy is being set up to do something reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally douchey. Might as well ride it out.

Didn't really care for the chapter too much, felt like a lot of fluff, especially since we just saw 9AD go ham inside the building. Hope we get some more Shioon interaction next week with some Sera panel time


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 7, 2014)

Glasses almost broke 9AD arm back in Part 1 if i recall correctly. 

So Glasses is no chump.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 7, 2014)

Glasses is protected by a power even greater than "plot no jutsu"! He's an invincable immortal


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2014)

meh these recent chapters have been to slow. too many full pages of people standing around doing nothing, plot needs to move on already


----------



## Face (Feb 7, 2014)

That was quite anticlimactic to be honest. It was building up to their reunion. Yet when it finally got to that point, nothing happened. Now the story is being dragged out for no good reason. Where's the author going with this?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 7, 2014)

> If Glasses was actually an interesting villain I wouldn't hate him at all but so far he has been nothing but a bitch.



This they should have ripped his head off from the beginning he is useless in the grand scheme of things, not even sure why the author is keeping him in the story.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 7, 2014)

You know, I wouldn't be surprised if Glasses actually deluded himself into thinking he came out on top in every fight he's he's been in. That's the only explanation I can come up with for his confidence, after Goom stomped him, Shiwoon humiliated him,  And Kwon making him his bitch on multiple occasions. You'd think he'd be a little more humble.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 8, 2014)

Xin said:


> ^ I actually have the feeling glasses will become far more important than we think


XIN, STAPH.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> This they should have ripped his head off from the beginning he is useless in the grand scheme of things, not even sure why the author is keeping him in the story.



Hopefully this will be his end. I could see this going where NAD kills glasses and then the old alliance head shows up and NAD is forced to retreat, due to massive alliance reinforcement.


----------



## haegar (Feb 9, 2014)

Xin said:


> ^ I actually have the feeling glasses will become far more important than we think



I thought about this since yesterday and this is what I came up with

Shioon = Frodo
*Glasses = Gollum*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 9, 2014)

What a fucking cockroach that guy is...


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 13, 2014)

So when do I get my chapter? If we're on break I'm stabbing something.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 13, 2014)

Tonight it tomorrow miring like usual if there is no delay


----------



## Jotun (Feb 13, 2014)

Hopefully the author/artist feel rested so we don't get some bullshit filler panels 

Seriously though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 14, 2014)

RAW



Short, only 11 pages

Art quality is awesome as always though.  I guess he sacrifices quantity for quality.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2014)

REVOLUTION!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ha-il just fucking fuck you man! Why'd you save that fucker?


----------



## Xin (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy shit what? 

He really is invincible. 

Fucking glasses guy.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 14, 2014)

Beat me to it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agreed to the above post. What the flying fuck man!!


----------



## haegar (Feb 14, 2014)

meh. not like where this is going but at least it seems plot is speeding up about now


----------



## CA182 (Feb 14, 2014)

So short. 

After reading everything in one go, it feels worse. 

Still I like the twist.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 14, 2014)

Fucking shit they should have left him there to get shot.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh god glasses has more plot shield than Shiwoon and 9AD put together.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 14, 2014)

Shiwoon has no plot shield, He gets lolpowerups. He gets wreck every time he fight. That isn't called a plotshield. 

Glasses guy is definitely plot shield everyone he faced is treating him like an ant they could crush whenever they see him and he always isn't damn killed or put into a hospital even once...


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 14, 2014)

Shiwoons the main character, all main characters have some plot shield in one form or another.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea Sure, he might have a plot shield, we might see it in the future but right now I don't see one getting used yet. The closest thing he had for a plot shield is when one of the cool elder died for him to get him back after going berserk. and he still ended up in a hospital after that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2014)

Goddangit, what uses does that guy have?!?!Huh?! HUUUUUUUUUUUUUH?!?!?!?!!??!?1111ONE

Fuck that bitch. Hope 9AD stomps him out of existence. 

Also, dang, that "Goomoonryong is God" spread is great. Now the Sunwoo only have to destroy those posters!


----------



## Stannis (Feb 14, 2014)

>saving glasses 

why


----------



## conorgenov (Feb 14, 2014)

AAAAARRRRGGGGGGGGH THAT SUNWOO FUCKER! WHY DID YOU FUCKING SAVE HIM! 

YAY GO SNIPERS! holy shit. everyone else even knows he's a dumbass! kill that fucker!

suc are moving again now


----------



## Face (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it's quite obvious by now that the author is unwilling to kill glasses. Let's just move on.


----------



## conorgenov (Feb 14, 2014)

NO I can STILL HOPE! the dream will NEVER DIE


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 14, 2014)

Glasses is immortal


----------



## Gabe (Feb 14, 2014)

Glasses is immortal finally the suc made a move hope they appear soon and shiwoon goes nuts


----------



## Sablés (Feb 14, 2014)

*ITC*:  JUST FUCKING DIE ALREADY


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2014)

So funny how every comment is about Glasses being immortal and not dying


----------



## hell no (Feb 14, 2014)

Ok, Glasses is immortal, but the author should cut down his screen time. He is fucking annoying and has been dragging down the manhwa's quality for quite some time.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 14, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Oh god glasses has more plot shield than Shiwoon and 9AD put together.





shade0180 said:


> Shiwoon has no plot shield, He gets lolpowerups. He gets wreck every time he fight. That isn't called a plotshield.
> 
> Glasses guy is definitely plot shield everyone he faced is treating him like an ant they could crush whenever they see him and he always isn't damn killed or put into a hospital even once...



You two need to see Shiwoon for what he really is.

An immortal super saiyan.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 14, 2014)

probably 9AD dont like they said dat hes god

I remember this


but he may have changed


----------



## Ghost (Feb 14, 2014)

god fucking damnit. cockroaches and glasses will be the last guys left after everything else has died on earth.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 14, 2014)

CA182 said:


> You two need to see Shiwoon for what he really is.
> 
> An immortal super saiyan.



His power level is over 9000 /DBZ reference


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 14, 2014)

....
Oh For Eru's sake
Kill that damn cockroach already


----------



## Ukoku (Feb 14, 2014)

All this complaining about Glasses and not one comment about that awesome cover.

You should all be ashamed.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 14, 2014)

Bow down to your lord and savior, Glasses is here to stay.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 14, 2014)

I don't think the story will pick up till we see one of the SUC captains again.  Personally, I can't wait to see the Lone Wolf/9AD interaction and how that plays out.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 15, 2014)

Ukoku said:


> All this complaining about Glasses and not one comment about that awesome cover.
> 
> You should all be ashamed.



Anyone got that in FULL HD?!


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nope, it's just everything is irrelevant until glasses died.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 15, 2014)

We're not even gonna call him by his name ?


----------



## haegar (Feb 15, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Anyone got that in FULL HD?!



pm me when you find it


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2014)

Glasses is are lord and savior. 

Even the Sun-woo clan knows this.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 15, 2014)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> We're not even gonna call him by his name ?



Does anyone even know his name?


----------



## Cromer (Feb 15, 2014)

Jung Lae-Won or something similar to that construction


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 15, 2014)

Glasses guy suits him better


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 15, 2014)

This remind me of when the tv show Hero's was on and the cheerleader's dad became known as HRG for Horne Rimmed Glasses. If I remember right, he survived a lot of situations beyond his capabilities too.

I've given up on Lae-won being killed as so many chances have come and gone, that threat comes off as a tease now. 

Is it me or has the last 14 or so chapters felt more like a beginning of a part more than an approaching end? It really feels like it should have ended after the island arc. The pacing has just gone into the tank. I can only speak for myself but I wonder if the author is still doing that other webtoon, " Beast 9". Even thought the art is great the chapters seem so short and the drama in the story telling has weaken considerably.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 21, 2014)

Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.

It's here and damn is it ever great! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



And once again glasses gets away unscathed..


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 21, 2014)

Fate115 said:


> Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.
> 
> It's here and damn is it ever great!
> 
> ...



True, but that coward just suffered a fate worst than death(at least for himself).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Becoming Shioon's bitch.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 21, 2014)

Fate115 said:


> Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.
> 
> It's here and damn is it ever great!
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ha-il the fuck man? I know you were under orders but you didn't have to get your ass beat like that to save Glasses of all people 

Also glad to 9AD isn't completely evil he does still care about his pupil


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 21, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> True, but that coward just suffered a fate worst than death(at least for himself).
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



True dat, bro . I was quite giddy when that happened.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Jotun (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL, Glasses forced into Shioons harem. This shit is priceless


----------



## Guybot2 (Feb 21, 2014)

so the babe is called Sophia! 


shes quite a babe!


----------



## Stannis (Feb 21, 2014)

you work for the gaju now BITCH! 

feels good man.jpg


----------



## conorgenov (Feb 21, 2014)

so everywhere there are murim people? I wonder if there are any crazy strong people like kwon anywhere else


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2014)

Glasses living has paid off. The comedy from all this is too good


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 21, 2014)

Great chapter! Sadly we haven't seen Shioon in action yet again, but it made sense. And damn, what Sera said at the end...that must have hurt.
But 9AD obviously still cares about Shioon!!

And what Kaiser said...the chaos will be starting with the coming chapter, hell yeah!!!



WraithX959 said:


> True, but that coward just suffered a fate worst than death(at least for himself).
> 
> Becoming Shioon's bitch.



, I agree, exactly what I was thinking. Worse than death for that guy, probably.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Ha-il the fuck man? I know you were under orders but you didn't have to get your ass beat like that to save Glasses of all people
> 
> Also glad to 9AD isn't completely evil he does still care about his pupil



I was also wondering how Shioon can let his friend get beaten up like that, but then he said he was ordered to go there, so yeah. Attacking 9AD wasn't really the smartest thing to do, though


----------



## Jotun (Feb 21, 2014)

At least we have more potential as far as new fighters go. I'm glad the author(s) decided to open up the rest of the martial arts world. They don't necessarily have to use different kinds of MA, but it can open up the story a bit depending on how this Seoul arc goes.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2014)

Shiwoon got a new bitch


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Shiwoon got a new bitch



An invincible bitch


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2014)

Someday or another glasses has to die.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 21, 2014)

It would be pretty awesome if Glasses develops into a badass. MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!

He could be like a retarded Vegeta :3


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 21, 2014)

Jotun said:


> He could be like a retarded Vegeta :3



I somehow like this idea...


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> An invincible bitch



Glasses is the new bitch

I hope shiwoon has elder kwon train him


----------



## Blαck (Feb 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I hope shiwoon has elder kwon train him



This, or Hyuk hell even that old lady Master from part 1.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Glasses is the new bitch
> 
> I hope shiwoon has elder kwon train him



I doubt Shioon will receive anymore formal training.  If he is the Cho In Yun Sung. A-team translates as becoming Superhuman through self training. Besides,  most of his new skills have come through combat absorption.

How would you feel if Shioon started using techniques of the Hongin doctors? This could happen as its already been stated that any technique he sees he will be able to make his own. I don't think Shioon will be limited to just one style.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Shiwoon got a new bitch



another fangirl,


----------



## Jagger (Feb 23, 2014)

Guybot2 said:


> so the babe is called Sophia!
> 
> 
> shes quite a babe!


The girl with the sword or the medic?

And 9AD being tsundere confirmed.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 27, 2014)

Google Translated the authors note



> Will be updated. Readers you wait a little wait ...


----------



## dream (Feb 27, 2014)

Sigh, delays for this manhwa don't even bother me anymore.


----------



## Xin (Feb 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Shioon is going to become the allianz head as well? 

Holy damn.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Glasses continues to be an annoying douche.

3AD


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 28, 2014)

I kinda had a feeling about 3AD. Looks like Shioon is gonna have to step up to the plate even further with regards to his responsibilities as the Sunwoo Head and more than likely the Alliance head position as well. As for Glasses we all know he's gonna be bitched by Shioon so he can have his little bit of freedom while it lasts .


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2014)

Shit is moving quite fast, wasn't expecting him to be promoted to Murim head so soon lol


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 28, 2014)

Shioon needs to just marry Sera already, she's the greatest chick ever.


----------



## dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Fate115 said:


> As for Glasses we all know he's gonna be bitched by Shioon so he can have his little bit of freedom while it lasts .



Nah, NAD will be the one to do that.



WraithX959 said:


> Shioon needs to just marry Sera already, she's the greatest chick ever.



He'll get a harem comprised of Sera, Sosul, and Jinie.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dream said:


> He'll get a harem comprised of Sera, Sosul, and Jinie.



I don't mind the harem route, it's just a dangerous path for Shioon with Sosul being tsundere and a killer. She also has the potential to go full on yandere. I mean, you know she's coming back crazy right? And she's definitely going to kill someone who puts their hands on Shioon(whether male or female).


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Glasses mere existence is cancer to Kang


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't like harem routes, simply because it feels like the author is too afraid to put the protagonist with one girl and offending a fandom. In-universe, I can't imagine Shioon doing it, either.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 28, 2014)

I wonder if 3ad's situation is from some disease he had before the fight or from the mutual destruction tech he started against 9AD?

And Sera was pretty badass this chapter


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 28, 2014)

Blue Goose said:


> I don't like harem routes, simply because it feels like the author is too afraid to put the protagonist with one girl and offending a fandom. In-universe, I can't imagine Shioon doing it, either.



If it did happen it wouldn't be Shioon's choice, he'd be surrounded by beautiful girls, all of whom want him. Of course Shioon would be too oblivious to realize it.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just rip glasses fucking head off.  or just fucking punch him everytime he fucking attempt on opening his fucking mouth seriously I'll be satisfied either way..


----------



## Guiness (Feb 28, 2014)

kang sun, truly a goat character ;___;


----------



## Cromer (Feb 28, 2014)

I think both Sera and Jinie would be amenable to harem route. 


Sosul though...


----------



## Ceria (Feb 28, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I wonder if 3ad's situation is from some disease he had before the fight or from the mutual destruction tech he started against 9AD?
> 
> *And Sera was pretty badass this chapte*r



 she dismissed glasses like a bitch



4N said:


> kang sun, truly a goat character ;___;



 such a man's man! 

When he assumed that form during the fight i think it was mentioned to be like a suicide move. 

So if Kang sung is out, Shioon takes the top spot then would the old alliance chief try to weasel his way in?


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 28, 2014)

Is anyone thinking about what Elder Kwon said to Shioon About his improvement? Hiding his Ki, and what that might suggest. I've been starting to get a feeling that a grandmaster is someone who can read Ki flow in his opponents body much like the system in claymore with youki flow. This would allow him to read movements and block, evade or counter attacks more accurate and effectively. 

This also supports that he's already done some training, and we might get flashbacks to it or he simply could have done it through meditation. This whole time we thought Shioon broke down the door to Alliance building, but it now appears that Elder Kwon wants Shioon's physical state to be a secret to NAD. 

Sera's just to hot not to go


----------



## conorgenov (Feb 28, 2014)

shioon just climbing the ladder of power


----------



## Roman (Feb 28, 2014)

Kang Sun, you are truly a great character ;_; I still hope it's not too late for him in spite of what Elder Kwon said. He's only just now gaining importance in the story and already he's being hyped as slated for death? I don't think I can accept this v_v


----------



## Olympian (Feb 28, 2014)

Kang Sung is too important and a popular character in the story to be written out like that. I`m thinking one Elder being called in to heal him. But he will be stepping out the Chief role regardless. 

From Kwon`s dialogue the impression I get is that Kang has been terminaly ill for some time now, and his fight with Chun only pushed it further ("you are more reckless than you look"). This only makes Kang`s fight the more impressive, fucker is _dying_ and still pushed BOT and a stalemate with 9AD. 

Who wants to bet Kang will teach stuff to Shion?

Even Kwon respects that manly friend


----------



## Trent (Feb 28, 2014)

Ceria said:


> she dismissed glasses like a bitch
> 
> such a man's man!
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's how I understood it too.

That would be a badass enough way to bow out for him I say. He showed great courage and fought who is basically the god of fighting head on and stood his ground for the sake of his people.

A dignified death from the aftermath of such epic clash, on his own term, would be a good send off.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

Kang sun dying after fighting NAD... Glasses still fucking perfectly alive and healthy after fighting NAD.  The author needs to get slapped.


----------



## WraithX959 (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Kang sun dying after fighting NAD... Glasses still fucking perfectly alive and healthy after fighting NAD.  The author needs to get slapped.



Come on man, every good story needs a bad guy to hate.


----------



## haegar (Feb 28, 2014)

this was a ncie chapter, I am content. not happy to see 3AD on the way to the exit but he walks gracefully with his head held high.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 28, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Come on man, every good story needs a bad guy to hate.



The thing is Glasses isn't even a bad guy nor a good guy he is a side character... He is a character with no total purpose in the story. He is there to side track the story you know like a pebble that trips you just so you would get distracted on the way on the road cursing his existence instead of moving forward on the road with no hitch...

If he was a solid bad guy I wouldn't be annoyed by his existence.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 28, 2014)

Xin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably the former one will come back to power. But I guess 3AD will want to prevent that if he knows that the Sunwoo is ready to help the Alliance. The old bloke would just fuck up everything again.

Was a nice chapter, but the translation felt a bit chopped up. It's shitty he really has to die, though. Shioon should donate him a bit of his blood 

And yeah, determination. Shioon will have to take a decision.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 28, 2014)

All Hail glasses. 

The Immortal Government worker.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

So the 3AD was doomed the moment he decided to put front to the 9AD?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2014)

3ad dying that's sad he us an honorable man. I wish he would have died in a fight vs 9ad then from a disease he deserves a good death


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> The thing is Glasses isn't even a bad guy nor a good guy he is a side character... He is a character with no total purpose in the story. He is there to side track the story you know like a pebble that trips you just so you would get distracted on the way on the road cursing his existence instead of moving forward on the road with no hitch...
> 
> If he was a solid bad guy I wouldn't be annoyed by his existence.



He has a point to get murdered by shiho when she returns after he shot her


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2014)

First Elder Jeon and now Kang Sung. 

Whos next on the death list?


----------



## Tayimus (Feb 28, 2014)

Fuck man, 3Arts is dying and Glasses is still alive and well? Wtf did we just skip March entirely and go straight to April Fool's Day?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 28, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Probably the former one will come back to power. But I guess 3AD will want to prevent that if he knows that the Sunwoo is ready to help the Alliance. The old bloke would just fuck up everything again.
> 
> Was a nice chapter, but the translation felt a bit chopped up. It's shitty he really has to die, though. *Shioon should donate him a bit of his blood*
> 
> And yeah, determination. Shioon will have to take a decision.



That would be pretty bad writing if the author does this. I mean doing so would make Shioon's blood seem like the dragonballs...would be nice if the author let his death just be.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2014)

Really hope 3AD gets some time to mentor Shioon at least. The author(s) like to sidestep some developments and go straight into new ones.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2014)

If Kang Sung was gonna die, I don't think we would've gotten a warning about it. Announcing a character's death almost always means they're not actually going to die. I'm guessing Ghost Hands is about to make another appearance.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 28, 2014)

thats a good point, we do still have ghost hands. we also havent really seen all kang sung can do yet so he might be fine


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, in all fairness, his death could create some kind of relation between Shioo and the 3AD before he dies. 

Besides, I don't know, while I don't want him to die, if the author planned the entire fight just to put him out of the story, he should just do it.

I wouldn't complain if he survives, though.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 28, 2014)

This sequence of events leads to some very interesting questions, such as: 
Does NAD hold any affection for his former disciple? 
Lone wolf will get to meet NAD, and ask, why did Unwol  teach him and cast me away? 
How will NAD take it when Wolf tells him that after Shioon got fixed up, and refused to join us, I broke him again? 
Oh, your upset about that, well we did send some troops to ruff up his mom, you know just to win him over. 
Which could lead into, why did you teach him Black origin threshold and how did you teach him to absorb martial arts while under bot? Have you mastered bot beyond that degree?


How strong is Shioon, that he can mask his Ki since we know its excessively large? 
Why is he keeping it a secret from NAD?
How long does Kang Sung have?
I know glasses guy asked a yes or no question but who think that's the way it will be answered?
How do you think Lady Sosul will feel when she discovers the murim is now dominated by Sun Woo?
These are just a few questions that could bring epic panels to us.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 28, 2014)

Something I didn't understand completely...

To me it *'DIDN'T* seem like Shioon was being set up to be the new Alliance chief (though I admit I may have interpreted this wrong) but more like a new figure head in the Murium specifically to go after 9AD

I based this on two things

It seems like there would have to be more people involved than just the Sunwoo clan and Kang Sung to declare the next Alliance chief.
and
Glasses stated that the government viewed the Alliance as the link between the Murium and the gov't and it wouldn't be so easy to just establish a new link of communication between them.

Soooo yes or no?  I don't think this chapter was meant to setup Shioon as Kang Sung's successor


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 28, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Something I didn't understand completely...
> 
> To me it *'DIDN'T* seem like Shioon was being set up to be the new Alliance chief (though I admit I may have interpreted this wrong) but more like a new figure head in the Murium specifically to go after 9AD
> 
> ...



I thought he was just going to be figure head, but then Kang Sung dying. Sera states Shioon would the next chief before she sees Kang Sung. I'm guessing Kang Sung is making a feild elevation based on, if you didn't answer the call for help you lost your right to choose his successor.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 28, 2014)

The Sera comment is mostly what's throwing me off so I'll just have to wait till next week to find out.  Hopefully there will be some 9AD and SUC introductions too


----------



## ryz (Mar 1, 2014)

The Breaker Manhwa Dub Episode 1 

Ch.150

Actually kinda nice, for a fan dub


----------



## Olympian (Mar 1, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> Kang sun dying after fighting NAD... Glasses still fucking perfectly alive and healthy after fighting NAD.  The author needs to get slapped.



From the dialogue, I don`t think Kang Sung`s health is a direct result of the confrontation. The fight put it at risk, sure, but his answer to Kwon reads to me more as the will to fight someone like 9AD and willingly push it at the cost of his own life than, "hey, I fought him and now I`m dying". 

It can`t just be the blood loss, that should be fixable (and easily at that) particularly to someone of Kang`s status.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 1, 2014)

Kangsung needs to join the ranks of Shioon's teachers.

"I'd love to train you but I'm going to die soon."
"Doesn't matter, I learn everything instantly anyway."


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 1, 2014)

Olympian said:


> From the dialogue, I don`t think Kang Sung`s health is a direct result of the confrontation. The fight put it at risk, sure, but his answer to Kwon reads to me more as the will to fight someone like 9AD and willingly push it at the cost of his own life than, "hey, I fought him and now I`m dying".
> 
> It can`t just be the blood loss, that should be fixable (and easily at that) particularly to someone of Kang`s status.



Kang Sung initiated a technique to counter bot prior to Shioon intervening. That technique uses up all the ki  in one's body in a single attack. It was Kang's attempt to try and take 9AD to the grave with him. Apparently starting the technique, there no way to stop it, once its begun. His ki keeps leaking out. As soon as it falls to zero, he's dead. It was called All Counter Origin Strike. That's why Elder Kwon called him reckless. No disease, he started a desperate kamikaze attack and didn't get to use it. That is sad. 
Link removed


----------



## Griever (Mar 1, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Kang Sung initiated a technique to counter bot prior to Shioon intervening. That technique uses up all the ki  in one's body in a single attack. It was Kang's attempt to try and take 9AD to the grave with him. Apparently starting the technique, there no way to stop it, once its begun. His ki keeps leaking out. As soon as it falls to zero, he's dead. It was called All Counter Origin Strike. That's why Elder Kwon called him reckless. No disease, he started a desperate kamikaze attack and didn't get to use it. That is sad.
> Link removed




Hmm, it says "once the attack is executed" typically meaning used from start to finish..... I don't know though, it could be but honestly, since the start of new waves Kang-Sung has looked as though he where sick.... So, i don't know, might be we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 1, 2014)

Sera looked like a million bucks in this chapter.  

but since she's present, couldn't she take a look at Kangsung just for shits and giggles, look at what they did with shioon's condition, maybe she could help him.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2014)

i want 3 ad to teach shiwoon a tech or few he would have been a great teacher for shiwoon


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 2, 2014)

Griever said:


> Hmm, it says "once the attack is executed" typically meaning used from start to finish..... I don't know though, it could be but honestly, since the start of new waves Kang-Sung has looked as though he where sick.... So, i don't know, might be we just have to wait and see.



I know that I put out a theory, but I can't buy the recent theory that he looked sick. I feel the way Kang Sung looks, the author was just showing the burden of leadership and how it wears on a man of integrity. I was hoping the translation was slightly off. Yet still either way we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Face (Mar 3, 2014)

Both Elder Kwon and Kang Sung need to prepare Shioon to face Goomonryong. They should be training him right now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2014)

It's not the attack that's killing him. Kangsung had tried to initiate it in the original The Breaker on the rooftop of the Alliance building as well.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm sorry, but I wasn't able to find that reference. What I read, he expressed that he would fight with everything he had. He raised hs Ki level, yet no technique was specified. If your going by the stance, he used the same one against Shioon too. We know martial artists of Kang Sung's level have the ability to heal themselves, yet he can't and it wasn't some illness. Elder Kwon's words tells us it was something he did. The only thing we see him do besides take punishment is start the all counter origins strike.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2014)

A-Teams scans clears up some of the misunderstandings brought up here.  In truth we don't know how the "mutual destruction" works or how far he activated it during this fight with 9AD, but Atlantic Storm is right that it at least _appears_ that he used it to the same extent he did in the original breaker series


----------



## HInch (Mar 3, 2014)

part whatnow

when did we hit part 3!?


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 3, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> A-Teams scans clears up some of the misunderstandings brought up here.  In truth we don't know how the "mutual destruction" works or how far he activated it during this fight with 9AD, but Atlantic Storm is right that it at least _appears_ that he used it to the same extent he did in the original breaker series



That's the thing, we don't know how far Kang Sung went with the technique this time. Prior to Shioon snapping 9AD out of bot, there were 2 panels of blackout and 3 of noise that 9AD made note of before coming out of bot. Also 9AD knew what 3AD was planning and was amused by it. So, we can't say for certain that 3AD didn't execute the technique. We just didn't see it.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 3, 2014)

Imagine all the rage if Glasses guy somehow kills 9AD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 5, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> It's not the attack that's killing him. Kangsung had tried to initiate it in the original The Breaker on the rooftop of the Alliance building as well.





Irishwonder said:


> A-Teams scans clears up some of the misunderstandings brought up here.  In truth we don't know how the "mutual destruction" works or how far he activated it during this fight with 9AD, but Atlantic Storm is right that it at least _appears_ that he used it to the same extent he did in the original breaker series



Good work catching this, never would have thought he used it on the roof in the first part as well (but it's also a long time since I've read it...)


----------



## Wrath (Mar 5, 2014)

He is a good villain. Otherwise we wouldn't all want to see him die so much.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2014)

Wrath said:


> He is a good villain. Otherwise we wouldn't all want to see him die so much.



A lot of people want Sae-Hee to die. But that doesn't mean she's a good character or a good villain. People want to see Glasses die because he keeps trying to get in the way of things in the perfect balance of achieving nothing particularly significant while serving as an effective barricade for cool things happening sooner.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 5, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> A lot of people want Sae-Hee to die. But that doesn't mean she's a good character or a good villain. People want to see Glasses die because he keeps trying to get in the way of things in the perfect balance of achieving nothing particularly significant while serving as an effective barricade for cool things happening sooner.


That argument is terrible. We're supposed to like Sae-Hee, and the fact that we don't care about her is what makes her a bad character. But with Glasses we're _supposed _to hate him and want him dead, which is why he's a successful character.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 5, 2014)

Wrath said:


> That argument is terrible. We're supposed to like Sae-Hee, and the fact that we don't care about her is what makes her a bad character. But with Glasses we're _supposed _to hate him and want him dead, which is why he's a successful character.



The argument is bad, yes, but saying a character is a good villain just because we want him to die is also somewhat tenuous as a link. I don't consider him a good villain, since he's more of a buzzing pest at this point, but I'll acknowledge him as a successful character.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 7, 2014)

Raw 

Edit:

aaaand scan Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn... well it looks like the training is going to start soon. 3AD just wasn't strong enough


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 7, 2014)

Really great chapter, Shiwoons moment with Kangsung was so perfect.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

I definitely don't think he'll die now.


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 7, 2014)

Shioon..the only man who can cry and make it look manly!


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks for that

goodbye forever


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

oh it wasn't intentional

well

you can probably sue that site


----------



## Sablés (Mar 7, 2014)

Well

that was

yeah genuinely can't think of a reply for that and I think I'm scarred for the next 46 hours.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

that can't be legal

whoever programmed that should be shot


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 7, 2014)

What was that about?


----------



## haegar (Mar 7, 2014)

the fuck happened to cromer? 

oh well, great we're getting somewhere finally, good chapter end 

edit: so if you hotlink to an image from desu it gets switched out by nsfw or worse as their hotlink prevention? that's outright evil. *makes mental note to never post pics from there* ...


----------



## Xin (Mar 7, 2014)

What the fuck happend here? 

And nice chapter.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> What the fuck happend here?
> 
> And nice chapter.


tears shed

assholes shred


----------



## Blαck (Mar 7, 2014)

Its time Shiwoon...give Kwon the order and ask him to train you.


----------



## Griever (Mar 7, 2014)

I missed Cromers Fuckup?  damn Dream and his quick draw.

Anyways, good chapter. And i agree, Shioon needs to be trained by Elder Kwon it's been a long time coming,


----------



## Jotun (Mar 7, 2014)

DAMMIT I MISSED IT.

I think we still have a few transition chapters to go before any real training.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 7, 2014)

Finally the author did something right.   

Letting Shioon stop Glasses from talking before he can finish it. Well it would be better if next time we can see his face punched before he can start talking, This isn't satisfying enough as it is.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh the feels   such a man that 3 arts dragon. 

Shioon's resolve


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 7, 2014)

The 3 arts dragon is great. Its a pity I just can't take Shioon seriously,  After being pathetic for so long, it takes more than an almost overnight transformation to make him cool for me. But maybe I'm missing something, since people are going crazy just because he slaps a table to get that glasses gnat to Stfu.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The 3 arts dragon is great. Its a pity I just can't take Shioon seriously,  After being pathetic for so long, it takes more than an almost overnight transformation to make him cool for me. But maybe I'm missing something, since people are going crazy just because he slaps a table to get that glasses gnat to Stfu.



What?  He was pathetic during the smiling blade fight and has been steadily transforming to badass from there. That's been well over 100 chapters ago.  So overnight, I don't think so.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 7, 2014)

It was the change in mindset that bothered me, not the way he fights. Even glasses saw a sharp change in his mindset when he woke up on that Island. He went from being insecure about his new position, to proud gaju in a flash. Sure elder Jun just died but he was in a freaking koma, so I doubt he shaped his resolve so soon after he had awakened. Also he was acting very rational on the island, so it implies he went past his trauma and had reached acceptance, so its not like he was only acting out that whole time.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

They call  events like elder Jun's death, life altering, so it's kind of natural that people make thoughtful, determined, or visible change. So, I still don't understand your thinking here, but if you feel that way, no point in me trying to persuade you.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2014)

Things always don't go as the four eyes plans.


----------



## Lezu (Mar 7, 2014)

But I wonder why the four eyes isn't dead yet, he faced so many death situations, but yet the author decides to keep him alive.

Someone should lynch him.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 7, 2014)

The feels for Kangsung


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

@ Lezu Ok, glasses guy is very annoying, but he's the author's device for showing how the normal world views the murim. It appears that the author uses glasses guy to express his feelings about our general population. That we are easily overwhelmed by stronger forces and that we would generally rather submit (survive)than fight for our beliefs. Conversely, He thinks its a vey rare person who can or will overcome these short comings. The plot armor he has is that the author doesn't feel like introducing a new annoyance to empathize this.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 7, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> They call  events like elder Jun's death, life altering, so it's kind of natural that people make thoughtful, determined, or visible change. So, I still don't understand your thinking here, but if you feel that way, no point in me trying to persuade you.



Yeah, its my feelings on the subject. So its not like its a rational decision. I mean i get why he was supposed to change and all, but something  just felt off to me. Perhaps the execution of it didn't resonate with me or some such thing?


----------



## conorgenov (Mar 7, 2014)

shioon bringing out the big brass balls


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Yeah, its my feelings on the subject. So its not like its a rational decision. I mean i get why he was supposed to change and all, but something  just felt off to me. Perhaps the execution of it didn't resonate with me or some such thing?



It made sense to me. Shioon and Elder Jun had grown really close since they were first introduced to each other, not to mention Jun was the first of Sunwoo's elders to even acknowledge him. Jun sacrificing his life to save Shioon for both his sake and the Sunwoo clan put a lot of things into perspective for Shioon, so I gathered that he feels it is respectful toward Jun's sacrifice that he take on the mantle of Gaju in full, even if (he thinks) it's temporary so long as Sosul isn't around. Events like that can change someone by the time you can snap your fingers.

And dem feels for Kang Sung  It almost makes me wish it was he who taught Shioon. This righteous beast will always be remembered, tho I still hope there is a way to save him. Considering how someone is working to literally revive a dead person, I bet saving someone from dying before it actually happens should be relatively easy.


----------



## haegar (Mar 7, 2014)

^ theoretically, yes, but plot at this point demands 3AD actually fully pay the price he accepted for facing 9AD and by doing so justify Shioon's heightend resolve. 

Also, this works as a damper on all the Shioon's ability growth wank, - sure, by now he got rly good but looking at how 3AD died from fighting a defensive battle it is quite apparent Shioon is nowhere near being able to face his master in a serious fight yet - which poses the question how will he follow up on what he just promised to glasshole?!

His strenght surely is in rallying people and forging a coalition against SUC - in that way he has already grown enough to fill out 3AD's shoes. 

However - he needs Master training. I'd like Kwon and the old Granny from Seira's school to put him to work real hard - otherwise I dont see how he will force back 9AD other than by sheer will and determination and hoping master will go all tsun tsun on him again 

In the end he will probably get through to 9AD by non-fighting means - but to get to that point he'll have to step it up yet another notch, again.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2014)

^ Haha, tsun tsun 

To be honest, it didn't really sit well with me seeing Shioon cry like that again and ask all those questions, when he actually talked about it already with the Elder a chapter before.

But I guess his resolve is through the roof now. Training time, rallying time and then fuck up the SUC time is coming.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice chapter 3ad is a great man sad he has to die. I like shiwoons new resolve to stop 9ad. Time for some training


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

I know I'm on an island here, but I don't see training happening.

1. It slows down the pace and historically the author doesn't do training. If you look back through out the manhwa the author doesn't spend a lot of time showing training. That's part of the reason Shioon's described by other characters as incredible, he just picks it up.

2. logic, Han Chunwoo has already bested all styles of the murim. So what is it you think the old masters can teach Shioon that Nad hasn't already defeated? If it was a technique wouldn't a grandmaster have already used it?

3,Shioon knows all of Nad's techniques, if he needs training, its for how to mask the skills he will use, that's what the sparring with So chun was all about.

4. As a potential Cho In Yung Sung, Shioon's going to be able to use martial arts beyond even the highest level master. Also, I think the real battle will be when Lady Sosul returns and the Sunwoo might be ripped apart with divided loyalty. She probably will exceed his strength.

Also now he's going to be tied up with running the alliance, so now he's got to spend time politicking

I've been wondering will we see a conflict with the old chief first?


----------



## haegar (Mar 7, 2014)

^you raise good points there. If master's can teach him something it probably wouldn't be techniques but offering a higher level then him sparring opponent, helping him to accumulate more experience. He might well have to do a fight in one way or another if some murin question his leadership skills. And yeah, the old chief... that scumbag. I would like him to make a comeback if it is in order for Shioon to kick him in the nuts hard. otherwise he can get lost, or rather stay so, but given it was shown he is still around and somewhat vengeful still I would indeed not be surprised if he stupidly takes this opportunity to make some sort of powerplay. which will obviously backfire on him.

I agree on Sosul being the final opponent, but for this 2nd arc of the story it IS 9AD and the SUC and to some extent unravelling the organization under kaiser behind them. Possibly Shioon's main fight wont be 9AD but the older Haevnly way brother. I still think for him to impress 9AD enough to have him come to his senses it will take more growth yet, in whatever way. He demonstrated he can outlast the pain of facing a masterclass against ghostly doc, so I wouldnt mind the next step being him sparing more regularly with opponents of that level. you are right when you say he keeps on growing like an enigma and always picked up stuff fast, but he also did that due to always facing seriously stronger opponents. *I want Kwon sparring partner. I want granny working on his power conduits more. period. *


----------



## Sablés (Mar 7, 2014)

Poor Kang, the path of broship is strong indeed.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

The exact moment I started to take Shioon seriously:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cromer (Mar 7, 2014)

Old Alliance Chief HAS to come into play now. Shiwoon was a former student of 9AD, hence he might know the secret of BOT.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 7, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Old Alliance Chief HAS to come into play now. Shiwoon was a former student of 9AD, hence he might know the secret of BOT.



Gah, not that shit again...I really hope he's dealt with for real this time, if he meddles in Shioon's affairs again. Or maybe 9AD will get wind of him having survived and goes after him to end things


----------



## Griever (Mar 7, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> 3,Shioon knows all of Nad's techniques, if he needs training, its for how to mask the skills he will use, that's what the sparring with So chun was all about.
> 
> 4. As a potential Cho In Yung Sung, Shioon's going to be able to use martial arts beyond even the highest level master. Also, I think the real battle will be when Lady Sosul returns and the Sunwoo might be ripped apart with divided loyalty. She probably will exceed his strength.



Might be your right, but honestly this series needs a training arc or two.....  I mean i still don't know what alot of the techs in this series actually do or why one is stronger than the other how they differ etc. 



> Also now he's going to be tied up with running the alliance, so now he's got to spend time politicking



That'd be the main reason he'd need the training. He'd need more skill to bring the masters and martial artists to heel, There is already a large sect of murim that wants NAD dead and shioon by proxy, i recon he's going to have a difficult time of it, and it'd be rather disappointing if he just relied on the 'glare of Kwon' effective though it may be.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 7, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Gah, not that shit again...I really hope he's dealt with for real this time, if he meddles in Shioon's affairs again. Or maybe 9AD will get wind of him having survived and goes after him to end things



But don't you think it will be hilarious when the old chief tries to bum rush Shioon, thinking he's a iguana only to learn he's become Dragon 2.0

The one meeting I really want to see is lone wolf and 9ad. Which subject will lone wolf bring up first, how did our master die? Why did he take you as a disciple? How did you teach your disciple to copy techniques while under bot? Oh btw, I tried to put him down and I don't know how he survived. Any one of these questions will go a long way in revealing 9ad disposition to Shioon.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 7, 2014)

I can see a pseudo Shinmujengpe happening when the clans who joined the new alliance meet up. Like an informal greeting from the other clan heads/masters. Sorta like in the second Ip Man movie where the masters welcome him with that table fight.

Fights end up being way more useful to Shioon anyways.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 8, 2014)

Griever said:


> Might be your right, but honestly this series needs a training arc or two.....  I mean i still don't know what alot of the techs in this series actually do or why one is stronger than the other how they differ etc.
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be the main reason he'd needs the training. He'd need more skill to bring the masters and martial artists to heel, There is already a large sect of murim that wants NAD dead and shioon by proxy, i recon he's going to have a difficult time of it, and it'd be rather disappointing if he just relied on the 'glare of Kwon' effective though it may be.



I'm curious, why do you think Shioon needs a training arc? The author has set this up from the beginning. He gave us these 2 difficult physical states and in Shioon's case slowly revealed that curing it would allow him to reach the pinnacle of the martial arts world. The title they give Cho In Yun Sung has been translated to say super human by self training. Except for the brief training he got from Elder Jun, he has done exactly that. 
One of the things I like personally is that when they hype Shioon like the island arc we rarely see him trashing fodder. We learn Shioon's ability to strategize, and his thinking to overcome new opponents techniques, when he has to fight a big cheese. I think there is a bias here, that maybe were so used to seeing training arcs that we expect it. Its like we need to see him working to feel good about him becoming strong. He was given a training tool and I assume the author doesn't want to do pages of Shioon doing Ki mental training.




Jotun said:


> I can see a pseudo Shinmujengpe happening when the clans who joined the new alliance meet up. Like an informal greeting from the other clan heads/masters. Sorta like in the second Ip Man movie where the masters welcome him with that table fight.
> 
> Fights end up being way more useful to Shioon anyways.



I really like this, because it would fill holes like his ascension to chief. There is sure to be some dissent about the leadership post. So, this could be a very good way to bring back the doubters and solidify the murim back under alliance control. I agree, Shioon does gain more from fighting than training. It would be a good cover for doing an actual training chapter.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 8, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> But don't you think it will be hilarious when the old chief tries to bum rush Shioon, thinking he's a iguana only to learn he's become Dragon 2.0
> 
> The one meeting I really want to see is lone wolf and 9ad. Which subject will lone wolf bring up first, how did our master die? Why did he take you as a disciple? How did you teach your disciple to copy techniques while under bot? Oh btw, I tried to put him down and I don't know how he survived. Any one of these questions will go a long way in revealing 9ad disposition to Shioon.



Well, I wouldn't say no to that scenario either! And yeah, I'd love to see them meet.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm getting the feeling that the Ex-Alliance Chief and Glasses are going to team up to betray Shioon at the worst possible moment...


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 10, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm getting the feeling that the Ex-Alliance Chief and Glasses are going to team up to betray Shioon at the worst possible moment...



Let 'em try. The Sunwoo Head will chaotically wreck havoc on them. Especially seeing how Shioon threatened/warned Glasses not to fuck with him again.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 10, 2014)

It would be a fun team up for sure.  Shioon would wreck Glasses no problem, but the ex chief would be difficult, especially with that one finger stop he did to 9AD.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to see 9's reaction to learning Shioon knows BOT. He did give him the information on how to do it in the phone but he has no idea that the kid's been using it pretty often. Kind of funny how the old alliance chief or 9 hasn't gotten word of that.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 10, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> It would be a fun team up for sure.  Shioon would wreck Glasses no problem, but the ex chief would be difficult, especially with that one finger stop he did to 9AD.



I think Shioon has negotiated something worse than the finger block NAD had to deal with. Remember the Hogin doctor's 5 point path acupuncture technique. 

This made me think of kill bill and pei mei and the 5 point exploding palm technique.


----------



## tom (Mar 10, 2014)

I thought glasses worked for the kaiser... whatever happened to that?


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 10, 2014)

tom said:


> I thought glasses worked for the kaiser... whatever happened to that?



Glasses guys' boss realized Kaiser was just using them, so, he broke off their cooperation with him. They now see him as someone to stop.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2014)

Bad News from dokko



			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> do b/c they didn't have enough time for planning the story's direction and what not... repeat that with nw151...
> 
> so, they decided to take one week off to get their act (and storyline) together, instead of constantly being under the gun with the deadline.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 14, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Bad News from dokko



Damn   Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ceria (Mar 14, 2014)

fuck, that sucks


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2014)

Good news AFAIC. They need to take a moment and reorient, they've been barely hanging on as is, what with the weird dragged pacing and odd chapter structuring.


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Good news AFAIC. They need to take a moment and reorient, they've been barely hanging on as is, what with the weird dragged pacing and odd chapter structuring.



I second this. Last few chapters had a fairly different vibe, in a negative sense.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2014)

rofl I some how fucked up and didn't copy paste the first sentence



			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> the little explanation on Daum (after that delightful side-boob distraction) is all about how Part 2 comes to an end with nw149... and how nw150 was really really rushed and difficult to



So apparently part 2 is over, but we aren't going to have to wait for a big hiatus. We are getting a chapter next week. This is next weeks cover preview...


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2014)

Is...is she g-getting revived soon? pek


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2014)

Sera is wonderful. <3


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Is...is she g-getting revived soon? pek



That's Sera bro


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 14, 2014)

Jotun said:


> That's Sera bro



I almost thought she was 9arts girlfriend to(forgot her name), she looks to mature to be Sera if you ask me.



Guess we in the last phase of the story now. All hope that by the end of this manga Shioon becomes a WMD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 14, 2014)

So Chapter 150 is the first chapter of the 3rd part? Dunno if I should say "meh" or "great" 

Good thing they're concentrating on the story, better that than go down a shitty road.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 14, 2014)

Jotun said:


>


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 14, 2014)

I would have thought they would have given part 3 it's own name.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow Sera lookin damn good It would be nice if Shioon would show at least some interest in his harem. Maybe part 3 will have it


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 16, 2014)

From that cover I would say the artist is ok. The author, on the other hand, must have been the one working with low Ki levels. 
Not knowing where to end this segment, seems very strange, to find we've been reading part 3 for 2 weeks with no clear line of demarcation. I'm troubled that he hasn't given part 3 a theme, also, it should start by numbering first chapter 1, so in the future there is no confusion of where it begins.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 21, 2014)

Raw


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 21, 2014)

Is that the Goth Girl without the costume and make up?  They don't look the same, but maybe she wears a wig in addition to the makeup?

Edit: Meh, they really don't look anything like each other, but it is interesting to see the same scar and then immediately have Cool Guy appear in the next scene


----------



## Jotun (Mar 21, 2014)

Scan Link removed


----------



## Blαck (Mar 21, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Scan Link removed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally things are getting started, wonder if Cool guy is gonna join ji-gun


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 21, 2014)

So it appears there is now a love triangle going on.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 21, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Is that the Goth Girl without the costume and make up?  They don't look the same, but maybe she wears a wig in addition to the makeup?
> 
> Edit: Meh, they really don't look anything like each other, but it is interesting to see the same scar and then immediately have Cool Guy appear in the next scene



I didn't realize it was her at first,  

shit's going down, can't wait.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 21, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Shioon is likely to keep running into murim-in like glasses who don't want to accept his authority until he shows them what he can do.  Hopefully that means he'll get another SUC fight soon instead of relying on Kwon's glare
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't exactly a plot breaking detail.... but sure next time



I know, and it wasn't supposed to sound so pissed, but I just knew who the girl waiting there was from the second we were told she'd be waiting, so it took away a bit of the reading experience


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Is that the Goth Girl without the costume and make up?  They don't look the same, but maybe she wears a wig in addition to the makeup?
> 
> Edit: Meh, they really don't look anything like each other, but it is interesting to see the same scar and then immediately have Cool Guy appear in the next scene



Well, this is an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 21, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Is that the Goth Girl without the costume and make up?  They don't look the same, but maybe she wears a wig in addition to the makeup?
> 
> Edit: Meh, they really don't look anything like each other, but it is interesting to see the same scar and then immediately have Cool Guy appear in the next scene



I had suspected that Black Princess had saved him at the school, for more personal reasons. She is probably only angry with him for leaving the S.U.C and her behind. She may have wanted to leave with him but, didn't think she was strong enough to survive on the other side.



ClandestineSchemer said:


> So it appears there is now a love triangle going on.



Whose the third in this triangle?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm glad they took that week break, because this new direction sounds really promising.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2014)

The Breaker: Broken


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 21, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I had suspected that Black Princess had saved him at the school, for more personal reasons. She is probably only angry with him for leaving the S.U.C and her behind. She may have wanted to leave with him but, didn't think she was strong enough to survive on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> Whose the third in this triangle?



The S.U.C guy was blushing, when he talked about being worried and following the black princess.
IMO, he was totally jealous, when he saw them together at the bar.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 21, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The S.U.C guy was blushing, when he talked about being worried and following the black princess.
> IMO, he was totally jealous, when he saw them together at the bar.



The texts I read, Cool Guy says she (Black Princess) was acting suspicious, that's why he followed her. Seeing her out of character i.e., yellow cardigan, no self absorbed need to look perfect, and no black leather corset with thigh high boots.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 21, 2014)

Its subtle, but I took it as him being concerned for a more base reason. 
When he saw her acting suspicious, he followed her out of concern and then he saw them together,



That looked like he was blushing.
 I also interpreted the dots as a way of showing he was too embarrassed to answer, while preserving his cool image.


----------



## Hitorio (Mar 22, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Its subtle, but I took it as him being concerned for a more base reason.
> When he saw her acting suspicious, he followed her out of concern and then he saw them together,
> 
> 
> ...



That is definitely not a blush, but the shading used to indicate Coolguy's prominent cheekbones. Check out other panels of him.

=======

Also, hell yeah. This takes that possible hint at a deeper relationship between Smiling Sword and Goth Bitch and expands it into something credible. She looks way better without the Goth look.
When I saw this, I was compelled to keep going over the sheer difference between her former self and her current self. Can and of you guys imagine current Ji-Yu strutting into that restaurant while swinging a sickle-on-chain and killing people?

...though - and as Atlantic Storm expressed some dislike for - you can't help but notice the decrease in detail in Park's art as New Waves progresses. He's lowering the figurative polygon count of his drawings, and it's very noticable in faces and hair.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 23, 2014)

^ I agree with you in regards to Ji-Yu and her appearance, but I'm starting to think Black Princess is just a name to give her street cred or an intimidation factor. 

As to the quality of the art, I can see the evolution, but I'm not finding it as degrading as you seem to suggest. The back ground details are still some of the best art I've seen.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 23, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Shioon is likely to keep running into murim-in like glasses who don't want to accept his authority until he shows them what he can do.  Hopefully that means he'll get another SUC fight soon instead of relying on Kwon's glare



Honestly consider that before his powerup an injured cool guy was only slightly stronger than Shioon means that at this point Shioon should eat the dude for breakfast.
I doubt anyone except Lone Wolf will stand a chance, and he's obviously going to be defeat when Shioon properly performs the ultimate punch technique.


edit: Also shouldn't there be more guys at the Alliance. I mean they were what at least 5 other members in during the fight at the school (and even more when they gathered wearing masks in the beginning). I mean even if you say Bald Ryu killed the 2 he encountered (which I don't think he did) there should be more than the computer guy and two extras.

Also also I expected part 2 to end with him having to step down as Head of Sun Wu and instead being head of the New Waves, since the part was named after them.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 23, 2014)

I think cool guy will join shiwoon


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 23, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> Honestly consider that before his powerup an injured cool guy was only slightly stronger than Shioon means that at this point Shioon should eat the dude for breakfast.
> I doubt anyone except Lone Wolf will stand a chance, and he's obviously going to be defeat when Shioon properly performs the ultimate punch technique.



I don't think it'll matter who he fights really.  I'm still assuming that most factions believe his ki center is shattered and he can't really fight on his own without using his titles as the 9AD disciple or the Sunwoo Gaju.  Which we all know isn't true.



> Also shouldn't there be more guys at the Alliance. I mean they were what at least 5 other members in during the fight at the school (and even more when they gathered wearing masks in the beginning). I mean even if you say Bald Ryu killed the 2 he encountered (which I don't think he did) there should be more than the computer guy and two extras.



They're either dead or working in shifts lol


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 23, 2014)

@ Gabe : Yeah I can see that happening with Cool guy, When he defended himself to So Jung, he basically said he respected Shioon's ability. He also liked his sense of tradition, when he requested honorable duels when he was in what should have been no-win situations.

I wish the Immoveable Steel Wall,  Han Dae-San would return he was a great strong clan character. I do miss him as he would be a good asset to bolster the sunwoo's strength.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2014)

Raw 

Edit:

Link removed scan


----------



## hehey (Mar 28, 2014)

these fuckers i was waiting for somebody to call them out on their bullshit.... when Kangsung was getting his ass kicked none of these guys showed up only Sunwoo did and NOW they are trying to get involved im surprised Kangsung didn't tell them to eat shit.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2014)

God damn it. First that other Sunwoo elder and now Kangsung. 

When Shioon smashes the SUC leader, it'll be glorious. It's been foreshadowed for a long time and it's approaching.


----------



## WraithX959 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like Clandestine hit the nail on the head about Cool Guy, dude loves goth lolis.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 28, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Looks like Clandestine hit the nail on the head about Cool Guy, dude loves goth lolis.



Ha, I was thinking the same thing.  Clandestine had some good observation skills on that one.  

I'm guessing that Ghost hands isn't there because of the Murium elders, but because Shioon had the alliance call him.  I think a 3rd Grand Master is showing up.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2014)

That old man has ass whooping waiting for anyone. Glasses guy does not seem to learn his lesson.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 28, 2014)

Ghost hands will agree to Shioon being the leader, rest of alliance follows like the sheep they are.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2014)

Hopefully Ghost Hands can pull something out of his ass, Kangsung looks like he's about to drop fast.

Anyone notice the veins on Cool Guys arm? I think he might have been drugged, he seemed over aggressive.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 28, 2014)

Di@BoLik said:


> Ghost hands will agree to Shioon being the leader, rest of alliance follows like the sheep they are.



Ghost hands being present could heal Kangsung wouldn't you think? But i concur with this, ghost hands will tell these monkeys to get in line or get out. 

I had a feeling we might see the previous head show his ugly face, thankfully we haven't seen him yet.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 28, 2014)

I knew I was on to something with cool guy.

They really should have killed glasses off. 
Now he seems to enjoy the fact the murim alliance is falling apart, despite that would leave SUC unopposed. 

The reaction of the clan leaders is understandable, even if they are huge cowards.
The murim alliance is made of many clans, who are supposed to be more or less equal parties,
 Kang merely represented their collective will.

The Sunwoo clan always had a hostile relationship with them, so it was pretty stupid of him to make such an unilateral agreement with them or to even consider putting Shioon as the new head.
Sure it is the smart move, but he acted like a dictator by not involving others in his decision.
Politically that was a huge mistake.
 It would be like a president in a democracy declaring an alliance with a former enemy and a war against an other threat, without even informing the parliament.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 28, 2014)

Finally some fighting. It's not who I expected, but that's ok. What if ghost hands tells them, if you don't like the choice challenge him for It? Let Shioon prove his qualifications. I'm sure a lot of old heads would jump in line to try and beat down 9AD's former student.


----------



## HInch (Mar 28, 2014)

Di@BoLik said:


> Ghost hands will agree to Shioon being the leader, rest of alliance follows like the sheep they are.



this

fuck yeah, ghost hands killer back on the scene. Crazy ass midget.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Mar 28, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Ghost hands being present could heal Kangsung wouldn't you think? But i concur with this, ghost hands will tell these monkeys to get in line or get out.
> 
> I had a feeling we might see the previous head show his ugly face, thankfully we haven't seen him yet.



I think its too far gone for complete healing, maybe he can stabilise him and Kangsung has to take a leave of absence and Shioon to fill in.. much like the Sunwoo situation.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2014)

I liked the chapter ghost hands he will probably say if they attack the sun woo he will join the fight on their side making the alliance hesitate


----------



## conorgenov (Mar 28, 2014)

fuck yeah ghost hands! that guys awesome!

bitch ass glasses is going to get what's coming to his bitch ass, I can feel it THE DREAM WON'T DIE

another elder wants a piece of motherfucking kwon, this won't end well for that elder


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd really like if one of the ten grandmaster cut glasses head off.. seriously he still is fucking annoying...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 28, 2014)

Maybe ghost hands will just give Shioon's magical blood to 3rd arts.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 28, 2014)

I Hope the martial arts alliance decides to test Shiwoons abilities or something, it's been way to long since we've seen him fight.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 28, 2014)

When the Sunwoo appeared. It is impossible to look gangster when you are wearing a fucking sweater.


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 28, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Politically that was a huge mistake.



If you're allies don't help you when you're in need then all bets are off and they can go fuck themselves.

And I wonder when Glasses will fucking let go of his fucking schemes. It gets highly irritating.

And I think Kwon might have called Ghost Hands, Shioon looks really surprised (or maybe he knew of it but was surprised only because of his sudden arrival).

So that guy who talked to Kwon is also a Grand Master? I was thinking he was just threatening to call one, lol (probably because right afterwards Ghost Hands came in ).


----------



## David (Mar 28, 2014)

All of these grandmasters were too busy shitting their pants a couple hours ago Goomoonryong broke into the Murim HQ, and now they can show up questioning the only clan that had the guts to stand up to him.

"Nice to see all you 'Grandmaster levels' now that Goomoonryong left."

Hope this is brought up.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2014)

Well it seems pretty clear that the top 4-5 GMs are the real threats. This includes Ghost Hands and Elder Kwon.

I'm still hoping for a scenario similar to the one I brought up last time, the Ip Man 2 Table challenge.


----------



## Impact (Mar 28, 2014)

Elder kwon was boss


----------



## Space (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone think Ghost Hand can/will patch up 3AD? Pretty dumb if he would just drop dead now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 28, 2014)

glasses will never learn, specially considering that everything started in te moment he shot Shiho.Can?t he just let the rest clean the mess he made already?

Also i think ghost hands will just join Shioon in this(not sure if for free though) and the rest will just have to accept too.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 28, 2014)

Boshi said:


> oh
> i thought he was just talking about ghost hands



Actually, maybe he was after looking at it again. Not sure anymore but next chapter will make it clear I suppose


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 28, 2014)

Glasses is immortal 

Kwon is just too badass for words

Shioon....needs to start banging some of his harem. I feel bad for them


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 28, 2014)

Morglay said:


> When the Sunwoo appeared. It is impossible to look gangster when you are wearing a fucking sweater.


 
I have to leave this one on Jini's feet. She could have at least, lent him a leather jacket or something.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm so close to putting this on hold because of Glasses.  

Anyway it might not happen since this arc is pretty good except for glasses invulnerability to death....


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2014)

I am pretty sure the old dude was referring to himself when he asked Kwon if he wanted to fight a GM. I wouldn't be surprised if most, if not all, of the elders who fought 9AD in part 1 are GM's.

Glasses is being set up for the harem. What is he going to do when he sees Shioon win over the murim? His only real problem is that he sniped Shiho, he's bound to get fucked up. The authors are using him to set Shioon up for greatness (accidentally ).


----------



## Guiness (Mar 28, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yerp



all
my
lols


----------



## Gabe (Mar 28, 2014)

I think they will want to test shiwoon maybe a tournament or the thing 9ad did to gain his title. Or old leader vs shiwoon.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 28, 2014)

Impromptu Shinmujengpe? I think someone proposed that on a previous page of this thread.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 28, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I think they will want to test shiwoon maybe a tournament or the thing 9ad did to gain his title. Or old leader vs shiwoon.



I will seriously lol, if the murim alliance has a tournament during their greatest crisis.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2014)

The elders have already proposed infighting, a mini tournament/test wouldn't be too far-fetched. They are martial artists after all, seems way simpler than trying to put together some type of political vote.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 28, 2014)

A tournament would definitely be better than having boring chapters of political exposition. Besides with something on the line we can see Shioon's vow to elder Jun put to the test.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 28, 2014)

David said:


> All of these grandmasters were too busy shitting their pants a couple hours ago Goomoonryong broke into the Murim HQ, and now they can show up questioning the only clan that had the guts to stand up to him.
> 
> "Nice to see all you 'Grandmaster levels' now that Goomoonryong left."
> 
> Hope this is brought up.



Ghost hands was probably way the fuck on that island so he's got some legit reason for being late, the rest of these bitches, that bandana guy got pwned by Nine arts way back when, no wonder he didn't show up on time. 

I'd like to see the other two Sunwoo leaders do something other than just posture, are they grand master level or not?


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2014)

Wait was the Air dragon step Elder referring himself when told Kwon to settle it with another Grandmaster?


----------



## haegar (Mar 29, 2014)

dat ghostly doctor's entry


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 29, 2014)

So known 10 Grandmasters.

KangSung
Gramps
Ghost Doctor
Air Dragon Step

Probable 
Old lady of the Artist Society (The one who taught Shiwoon and Sera the mind technique)


----------



## Jotun (Mar 29, 2014)

Kangsung was never said to be a GM.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2014)

Both Goomoonryong and Sanmoonryong do not bear title of Grand Master.


But do you wanna any of the GMs could step to them?


----------



## Hitorio (Mar 30, 2014)

One of the disadvantages of Breaker convos in Skype is that they use up all my conversational energy that I'd have deposited here. Tsk.

Yooo... Nine-Arts Dragon vs Three-Arts Dragon was the _very first disappointing_ Breaker fight I've seen thus far.

*Spoiler*: _Explanation_ 



Park Jin-Hwan and writer/director Jeon Geuk-Jin have been kicking ass in terms of fight choreography and intensity throughout The Breaker and New Waves. There's always some new pose for them to use on the human body. Some new angle. Some new kinetic spin on things. There's an actual exchange of melee choreo that feels high-level and just complex enough to not feel cardboard. Aaaand then Chun-Woo and Kangsung come center stage. The fight was overall a'ight, but by The Breaker standards, it was upsetting.
First off, the battle didn't feel like a _top-tier martial arts exchange between two of the most skilled martial artists in the league_; it was too simple and gimmicky for that. What I mean by gimmicky in this case: see Naruto. Enemy has X special power that has a very specific function that kicks the protag's ass - but also a very specific weakness. When you find the weakness of this gimmick, you win the game. That took away _one_ dimension from the fight. I know it's not just Park and Jeon slipping; they just whupped ass with Kangsung vs Mooks and Shioon vs Hyuk So-Chun!
Second off, the actual choreo and spatially-interestingly-drawn panels didn't start for a couple chapters. I was relieved to see some of it when, for example, Nine-Arts axe-kicked Kangsung from a story or two in the air. When I read those first two chapters, though, I was like "...Nine-Arts is being uncharacteristically not flashy... or efficient... or cool...in this exchange. He hasn't launched a single swag Nine-Arts kick and those punches are rather shitty."
Third, how Nine-Arts got the upper hand over Kangsung felt hollow and substance-less. He basically turned on a switch that made his punches stronger and faster, then proceeded to fuck the building up like a flight of ballistic missles. It felt like "I'm increasing my powerlevel" rather than "I'm fighting with more dominant martial arts," which is what got me onto The Breaker in the first place. On top of that, Nine-Arts is tired and about to black out and Kangsung is about to kamikaze. I'm like "wat? After those shitty exchanges, this is the final stage of the fight? Argh..." My manga cock was soft those weeks for the most part... Nine-Arts' henchmen's weren't, though.

Also, lightly throwing this in:





I'll re-read the Shioon island escape arc all in one go - as well as this arc. Should be funzies.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 30, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> One of the disadvantages of Breaker convos in Skype is that they use up all my conversational energy that I'd have deposited here. Tsk.
> 
> Yooo... Nine-Arts Dragon vs Three-Arts Dragon was the _very first disappointing_ Breaker fight I've seen thus far.
> 
> ...



Very nice observations. I am glad to read a well thought out analysis of an aspect that usually gets the, "NAD Rules", treatment. 

*Some thoughts*
*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want to offend, yet by saying that, it's what I will end up doing. I don't think it's just Skype, but the limitation of a general thread that focus's more on fans first impression than in depth analysis. Just think about how many posts are written for the demise of glasses guy as an example. After 15+ weeks of hoping for his death some realize he has a purpose, and even in that group they will continue to scream for his death. It gets old. 

I, like you, often have to seek out in depth reaction from other outlets. For example, why did 
Chun-Woo become so fond of Shioon? He was a needy distraction, complication, excess baggage, and of a totally different mind. Who are the other Grand Master's? there are tons of questions that you could ask, but here is not the best place for a response.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 30, 2014)

> there are tons of questions that you could ask, but here is not the best place for a response.



The thing is we still have no clue about things like this just like you guys so asking a question about it in a forum where only the fans is around is totally stupid..  If you want to ask this kind of question your best move is mail the author..


----------



## Jotun (Mar 30, 2014)

I think everyone agrees that the 9AD/3AD clash was pretty bad. It makes more sense when you think about the state the author/artist are in. Constant breaks/late chapters all leading up to whats supposed to be the end of Part 2. This fight was supposed to be a send off, but ultimately ended up feeling like some fodder filler from a generic series. 

It hits you even harder especially if you have been going week to week since the beginning of New Waves. NW started off pretty slow, then things started getting crazy. It was pretty much non-stop action, great action. Most of the recent fights were either technical or fresh in a sense. The sparring match with Shioon and So-Chun was amazing,  but then we get interrupted for 9AD vs 3AD. 

There really is no sugar coating it, the fight just sucked. You could argue that they didn't want to show too many high level fighting techniques, but the usual answer for that is to off panel most of the fight. I honestly wouldn't mind a biweekly schedule if they kept the same pace, but got rid of the filler panels that we tend to see now and then on the late releases.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 30, 2014)

I Agree the author hasn't been in the zone for some time. Even after the 9AD/ 3AD battle, I was thinking the fight with the army was a waste, as most readers have been aware of S.U.C's infiltration of government agencies since the rescue Jini arc. I didn't think it was crucial to reemphasize it for the mahwan medicine.

Yet, I feel the long runs of awesomeness that this manhwa has had, has earned the creative team my patience to let them work it out.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 30, 2014)

Cool Guy is failing hard with his *I'm a jealous clingy type* attempt at bravado.

I want to fast forward past this part & forget it happened.

.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 30, 2014)

It honestly might be that brainwash ki drug they were just talking about.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Towards the bottom when he starts pulling his glove out, you see those veins. If it isn't that drug, then it is very out of character imo.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 30, 2014)

I wish they had actual chapter titles so we could remember where key moments are.


----------



## Hitorio (Mar 30, 2014)

shade0180 said:


> The thing is we still have no clue about things like this just like you guys so asking a question about it in a forum where only the fans is around is totally stupid..  If you want to ask this kind of question your best move is mail the author..



Don't assume it's stupid, fellow; you've got the wrong idea about what he meant by that. He seeks stimulating discussion and assessments, not "I want this question canonically answered from a credible source."



Randomaxe said:


> [..] Yet, I feel the long runs of awesomeness that this manhwa has had, has earned the creative team my patience to let them work it out.


Same here. This arc has been kinda ugly, but I'm willing to gloss it over and swallow the rocks in the soup if the proceeding tale is the shit. Similar: Shioon's transition to having his ki-center fully restored was somewhat awkward and not strongly written, but the payoff was orgasmic enough for many of us to deem the means negligible when compared to the end in that case.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 30, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I think everyone agrees that the 9AD/3AD clash was pretty bad. It makes more sense when you think about the state the author/artist are in. Constant breaks/late chapters all leading up to whats supposed to be the end of Part 2. This fight was supposed to be a send off, but ultimately ended up feeling like some fodder filler from a generic series.
> 
> It hits you even harder especially if you have been going week to week since the beginning of New Waves. NW started off pretty slow, then things started getting crazy. It was pretty much non-stop action, great action. Most of the recent fights were either technical or fresh in a sense. The sparring match with Shioon and So-Chun was amazing,  but then we get interrupted for 9AD vs 3AD.
> 
> There really is no sugar coating it, the fight just sucked. You could argue that they didn't want to show too many high level fighting techniques, but the usual answer for that is to off panel most of the fight. I honestly wouldn't mind a biweekly schedule if they kept the same pace, but got rid of the filler panels that we tend to see now and then on the late releases.



Once New Waves started hitting its stride, I honestly thought it was better than Part 1. SMR Vs. GMR was suppose to be the hypest fight to date for the entire series, and it ended up being one of the most disappointing.


----------



## Hitorio (Mar 30, 2014)

I think The Breaker was better as a _movie_ and that New Waves is better as an _ongoing adventure_.
As far as which experience impacted me the most, The Breaker takes the prize and I don't think it'll be surpassed. It was a gush of greatness to see Shioon's growth from Bitch to Boss. From Pussy to Pimp. It's something many people forget until they re-read.
New Waves, though, is a more fun world to explore - what with its more colorful cast, battle content, and Shonen-esque tropes.
In terms of which one I enjoyed more, it's like comparing New Waves to a long-distance jog and The Breaker to a 200m sprint.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> So known 10 Grandmasters.
> 
> KangSung
> Gramps
> ...



If the bolded are GM level then 9AD is easily Gm for brawling with both of them plus the Sundragon elder.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 30, 2014)

I honestly can't chose between the two on which I like most. I just think that both parts exceeded my expectations,  and feel at a loss sometimes that I didn't get to explore externally Chun-Woo's relationship to Shioon. Why it worked, and how the memories of Unwol impact this relationship. 

I've always had a sense that Chun-Woo became fond of Shioon not because he needed him, but that he reminded him of his master. Shioon, philosophically was more inline with Unwol and that reminded Chun-Woo of what he wanted him to be. I thought in the Breaker, when Shioon would beg 9AD not to kill, Chun-Woo would tell him how stupid he was, but he also knew that's what Unwol would have wanted. During this time he opened up to Shiho and the irony is her death was the catalyst for rejecting Shioon and in turn Unwol.



Ceria said:


> I wish they had actual chapter titles so we could remember where key moments are.



I think the same thing sometimes, but then I remember one of my former favorites titles went from arcs to chapter titles. That made me miss arcs, weekly titles reflect to me short term thinking, a lack of ideas and rushed plotting, while arcs much like the story are mini stories within.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> If the bolded are GM level then 9AD is easily Gm for brawling with both of them plus the Sundragon elder.



Chunwoo isn't Grandmaster level

He's Dragon level


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 31, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Chunwoo isn't Grandmaster level
> 
> He's Dragon level



9xDragon level


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 3, 2014)

Was looking around Daum and found this hope it has meaning for future.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 3, 2014)

nothing on tonight's chapter just yet, but dokko over at ateam did a correction on one of his translations 


*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				dokko-tak said:
			
		

> here's a stepping back on my own translation.
> 
> i went and re-read the little blurb about the alleged end of Part 2. and now, mysteriously, i am reading that with the end of nw149, part 2 will be entering its climax, the final episode. so, let me take back what i said originally, and say that Breaker Part 2 isn't finished yet. nw150 onward = last episode or arc, of Part 2.
> 
> ...






*tldr: Part 2 didn't end, we are on the last arc*


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 3, 2014)

looks like manga cow is still out, any word when they might get back up?


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2014)

Great, hope Mangacow gets it's shit straight soon. 

By the way, do you have to sign up to that site to see the chapters?, i've never been able to view the RAWs and i can't read Korean.....


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't think you do, might be your browser. I signed up, but it was like playing Pokemon in JP, I kinda just guessed the right clicks during the signup process.


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2014)

I've tried on firefox and IE, even with add block off....  oh well.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 4, 2014)

Griever said:


> By the way, do you have to sign up to that site to see the chapters?, i've never been able to view the RAWs and i can't read Korean.....



The RAW pages are flipped opposite.

To flip through the RAW just need to click the page on the left.

<-----------

RAW is loaded via flash plugin, if that helps.


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2014)

^ and now i feel like a jackass 

That never even occurred to me


----------



## conorgenov (Apr 4, 2014)

no chapter today?


----------



## Hunter (Apr 4, 2014)

this


----------



## BenI (Apr 4, 2014)

i didn't expect shi-woon to be the one who asked ghost hands to help out but i'm quite pleased with it


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty good chapter, decent set up for whats to come.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon calling Ghost Hands was probably the best solution, people are going to slowly see just how beast he is. Looks like Cool Guy was just trying to save Smiling Sword, no brainwashing whatsoever. Shits getting real


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah, it seems like the authors getting back on track. I'm sure that has to give the school heads pause when they heard it was Shioon that Ghost hands responded to. 
Maybe I should leave this alone, but why would Cool guy aid in saving smiling blade. It calls into question Cool guy having feeling for Goth girl other than doing her a solid.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 4, 2014)

Cool Guy could like the d, Smiling Blades d. Ain't nothing wrong with dat.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Cool Guy could like the d, Smiling Blades d. Ain't nothing wrong with dat.



Hey if that how he rolls, it's cool, Maybe that's why he was plan B.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 4, 2014)

It'll be interesting to see what goes down in the conference room.  It doesn't seem like the other clan elders have been dissuaded in the least.  

Also poor Master Roshi.  He got verbally owned this chapter :rofl


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2014)

Good chapter always great to see ghost hands


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 4, 2014)

Pretty good chap.
Calling ghost hands was smart, but I wouldn't divulge information about the 3arts state to everyone there. 
Cool guy is losing his cool factor, it would seem.


----------



## Olympian (Apr 4, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I think everyone agrees that the 9AD/3AD clash was pretty bad. It makes more sense when you think about the state the author/artist are in. Constant breaks/late chapters all leading up to whats supposed to be the end of Part 2. This fight was supposed to be a send off, but ultimately ended up feeling like some fodder filler from a generic series.
> 
> It hits you even harder especially if you have been going week to week since the beginning of New Waves. NW started off pretty slow, then things started getting crazy. It was pretty much non-stop action, great action. Most of the recent fights were either technical or fresh in a sense. The sparring match with Shioon and So-Chun was amazing,  but then we get interrupted for 9AD vs 3AD.
> 
> There really is no sugar coating it, the fight just sucked. You could argue that they didn't want to show too many high level fighting techniques, but the usual answer for that is to off panel most of the fight. I honestly wouldn't mind a biweekly schedule if they kept the same pace, but got rid of the filler panels that we tend to see now and then on the late releases.



It wasn`t the be end of all fights it could have been, but I disagree about looking like a generic/fodder/bad/sucky fight. Completely. It felt rushed due to placing and pacing, but some fights have been that way, it`s the nature of the medium. I certainly feel confident we will see these two going at it again. But the fight showed well how out of 90%`s league these two are by the destruction and efficiency of the few techniques employed alone. 

As for this chapter, I enjoyed, but felt Shioon was naively dumb in letting underlings know about Kang Sung`s condition. If the whole idea is to create na aliance of bad asses to fight the S.U.C - and note that Shioon is suceeding it - letting underlings know about Kang Sung needing treatment is just unecessary. KS kept it in for a reason, and here`s the reason: turncoats acting like yellow snakes. Not one of them would have the balls to challenge him, and not even the available Masters had the galls to go help when the HQ was invaded, save two (Ghost Hands by proxy). But now?

Pansies whispering horsetales. I admit, I liked KS second-in-command telling them to shut up like the bitches they are.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 4, 2014)

Olympian said:


> As for this chapter, I enjoyed, but felt Shioon was naively dumb in letting underlings know about Kang Sung`s condition. If the whole idea is to create na aliance of bad asses to fight the S.U.C - and note that Shioon is suceeding it - letting underlings know about Kang Sung needing treatment is just unecessary. KS kept it in for a reason, and here`s the reason: turncoats acting like yellow snakes. Not one of them would have the balls to challenge him, and not even the available Masters had the galls to go help when the HQ was invaded, save two (Ghost Hands by proxy). But now?
> 
> Pansies whispering horsetales. I admit, I liked KS second-in-command telling them to shut up like the bitches they are.



Yeah that was a face palm worthy moment for sure.  Though I'm pretty sure that the other clan elders would have realized it anyway what with a renowned doc like Ghost Hands showing up.

I think Shioon is in a similar position that 9AD was in with the Munju.  The munju feel that both 9AD and Shioon were trained by their masters to seek vengeance so they are unwilling to recognize them.  So unless they grew to regret their actions against Unwol and 9AD like that old lady Munju did, I don't see them accepting Shioon's leadership.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 4, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Pretty good chap.
> Calling ghost hands was smart, but I wouldn't divulge information about the 3arts state to everyone there.
> Cool guy is losing his cool factor, it would seem.



Yeah, so I guess Shioon was just surprised at his way of entering the stage and not the fact he did so itself.

Guys, actually, what he did was pretty smart. Although he probably did it because he'd just that good a human being, politically, he just totally exposed the old leader and showed he cares for him at the same time. To outsiders, this is definitely a show of power. 

This was one hell of a chapter. And damn, a bomb. Shit's getting real now. And the 2nd part hasn't ended yet? Coooooooooooool!!


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder how many of these Munjus still desire Bot. The old Chief  couldn't have been the only obsessive one. Roshi and Long Hair were present when Unwol sacrificed himself. 

I agree with Jotun about 9ad/3ad fight, other than the tai chi refection and 9ad's phantom step techniques it devolved into overwhelming battering ram against semi strong door. Tactics and strategy only made a brief appearance. The manhwa preaches attack set up, but displayed none of it. Then Kang Sung only had plan A and when it failed, mutual destruction. That didn't show much of his skill, or ability which made the fight less interesting. 3ad did more on the roof in part 1.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't have a problem with how things went down. I think people need to realise that in the face of overwhelming forces, tactics can only take you so far.


----------



## Griever (Apr 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I didn't have a problem with how things went down. I think people need to realise that in the face of overwhelming forces, tactics can only take you so far.



I agree that Tactics aren't the end-all and be -all of a martial arts match. However, the main issue is that Kang-Sung and 9AD where built up with hype as being more equal... 9AD being the more powerful of the two but Kang-Sung at least being able to hold his own against him, but the fight was just disappointing in that respect as once Kang-sung lost the ability to reflect 9AD's attacks it just became very one sided with Kang-sung not being able to do much......


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 5, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I wonder how many of these Munjus still desire Bot. The old Chief  couldn't have been the only obsessive one. Roshi and Long Hair were present when Unwol sacrificed himself.



I don't think any of them care about BOT, only the Ex-Chief did.  They only cared about the honor of their clans during their tournament.  Likely why each Munju keeps saying to 9AD "you stole the ___ position that was suppose to be for my clan" nonsense.

I wish 9AD would start killing off/ targeting the munju responsible again instead of "whomever gets in his way."  He's been a little too chaotic and unguided in his plans lately for my liking.  Hopefully the SUC alliance will correct this.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 5, 2014)

That was unexpected.

Did Cool Guy just save Ji-gun's life?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 5, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That was unexpected.
> 
> Did Cool Guy just save Ji-gun's life?



No, it was the goth girl.
Cool guy was just there stalking her.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2014)

Actually I think he did help save him, whether it was because he likes the goth girl or because he likes Ji-Gun is yet to be seen


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 5, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I don't think any of them care about BOT, only the Ex-Chief did.  They only cared about the honor of their clans during their tournament.  Likely why each Munju keeps saying to 9AD "you stole the ___ position that was suppose to be for my clan" nonsense.



I can agree with you, after looking back most Munjus went as decision makers and back up muscle. If anything was desired on their part it would be that Bot become a lost art. 



Irishwonder said:


> I wish 9AD would start killing off/ targeting the munju responsible again instead of "whomever gets in his way."  He's been a little too chaotic and unguided in his plans lately for my liking.  Hopefully the SUC alliance will correct this.



I hear you. I've come to see 9AD's actions as a rejection of his former beloved Master's teachings as shown, and an extreme embrace of part of the murims status quo. For example,   Baioqing also confirms this. The thing I see, is 9AD is willing to ignore a great deal of collateral damage.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 5, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> The thing I see, is 9AD is willing to ignore a great deal of collateral damage.



Absolutely.  He considers everyone his enemy in the Murium so they're all fair game I suppose.  Though I personally haven't made up my mind about his current relationship with Shioon.  He's either


Ignoring Shioon because he still cares and he's trying to ensure Shioon doesn't become collateral damage like Shi-ho did at the end of Part 1 or

He's pulling a Sasuke and breaking off all former bonds because he felt that Shioon and Shi-ho made him deviate too much from his path of vengeance.  This way he doesn't have to "feel" and can be 100% focused on bloodshed.

To me, this was the biggest let down, even over the 3AD/9AD fight, because I think EVERYBODY wanted more out of the Shioon/9AD interaction than what we were given.  I mean 9AD's actions at the end of Part 1 had *HUGE* repercussions to Shioon, his family, and friends.  Hopefully these won't be forgotten and gets addressed further on in the series.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> No, it was the goth girl.
> Cool guy was just there stalking her.



Cool Guy picks a fight with Ji-gun to prevent him from returning to his apartment / dying in a fiery explosion?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 6, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Cool Guy picks a fight with Ji-gun to prevent him from returning to his apartment / dying in a fiery explosion?




Took that as him wanting to beat Ji-gun with his own hands. 
Ji-gun did say he was being uncharacteristically hotheaded.
 Also would he have even gotten to the apartment before the bomb went off?

He ran towards the place and didn't get there in time.
So if he just walked there without a clue, I doubt he would be caught in the blast.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 6, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Absolutely.  He considers everyone his enemy in the Murium so they're all fair game I suppose.  Though I personally haven't made up my mind about his current relationship with Shioon.  He's either
> 
> 
> Ignoring Shioon because he still cares and he's trying to ensure Shioon doesn't become collateral damage like Shi-ho did at the end of Part 1 or
> ...



You make some interesting points here, I also had in mind the number of non-murim (civilians) who have and would get ensnared once we have open conflict. When I think about the imbalance of 9AD revenge, it's not so far off real life. Think about the conflicts that are going on in the world, this type of imbalance is the norm I think. Sometimes we think about what is fair and that concept never really applies. The group with the upper hand decides when enough is enough. 

I agree the master/student reunion was a let down, but I could see the reasons for how it went down. 
1. It would have had all these combatants standing around listening to a story. This would lead to 9AD's crew wondering about his loyalties.
2. The Kaiser was watching, we saw him with the rest of the group watching things as they happen. It wouldn't be a stretch, that if Kaiser thinks Shioon is an obstacle, he might order his death.  
3. Shioon was masking his Ki, so 9AD could be feeling guilty about what he did to Shioon, and didn't want to talk to about it.
4. Another possibility is that 9AD is committed to this action and Shioon is a reminder of what happens when you waver in your purpose. ie Shiho being shot.

The author had to be careful there, if 9ad listens to Shioon and rejects his words, then he takes ownership for all the damage S.U.C has done. Shioon can't pretend anymore that ChunWoo is good and has to declare his opposition.

The thing that bugged me about 9AD v 3AD was the recent past. What I mean is, Shioon's fight with Ghost Hands doctor. There was a clear difference in skill, Yet that fight was epic. While, the two most storied fighters was so lopsided that I couldn't wait for it to be over. Shioon's fight was like if i'm going to die it will be on my terms, where 3AD was like my ace in the hole failed, time to go kamikazi. It could be that the author wanted give us a measuring stick in what super human fighting spirit looks like compared to normal fighters. Anyway, its good the author is getting the story back on track.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Also would he have even gotten to the apartment before the bomb went off?
> 
> *He ran towards the place and didn't get there in time.
> So if he just walked there without a clue, I doubt he would be caught in the blast*.



Yeah, but, Ji-gun and Cool guy had fought for at least a while based on the crowd around them.  So he probably could have made it back to the apt. before the bomb went off.  



Randomaxe said:


> You make some interesting points here, I also had in mind the number of non-murim (civilians) who have and would get ensnared once we have open conflict. When I think about the imbalance of 9AD revenge, it's not so far off real life. Think about the conflicts that are going on in the world, this type of imbalance is the norm I think. Sometimes we think about what is fair and that concept never really applies. The group with the upper hand decides when enough is enough.



This is why I'm really excited for the Black Forest group and Solsul's return.  



> I agree the master/student reunion was a let down, but I could see the reasons for how it went down.
> 1. It would have had all these combatants standing around listening to a story. This would lead to 9AD's crew wondering about his loyalties.
> 2. The Kaiser was watching, we saw him with the rest of the group watching things as they happen. It wouldn't be a stretch, that if Kaiser thinks Shioon is an obstacle, he might order his death.
> 3. Shioon was masking his Ki, so 9AD could be feeling guilty about what he did to Shioon, and didn't want to talk to about it.
> ...



Some good points. Especially that last bit about 9AD rejecting or taking ownership as that would have defined which side he was truly on.  A lot of the others could have been easily avoided had the author wanted to go that route.  He obviously has some plan though, so I'm just waiting to see what he'll do.  Also, shouldn't everyone know that Shioon has his ki back at this point?  I mean the guy did just blow open the door to the alliance building again and the Sunwoo weren't by his side at that point.  But maybe not.



> The thing that bugged me about 9AD v 3AD was the recent past. What I mean is, Shioon's fight with Ghost Hands doctor. There was a clear difference in skill, Yet that fight was epic. While, the two most storied fighters was so lopsided that I couldn't wait for it to be over. Shioon's fight was like if i'm going to die it will be on my terms, where 3AD was like my ace in the hole failed, time to go kamikazi. It could be that the author wanted give us a measuring stick in what super human fighting spirit looks like compared to normal fighters. Anyway, its good the author is getting the story back on track.



I get why people were disappointed in the fight, but it made total sense to me from a realistic standpoint.  The last time 3AD fought 9AD his attacks were concentrated on power.  This had absolutely no effect on 9AD which is why he was going to resort to mutual destruction.  This time, like you said, he put all his time and effort (which is prob only 2 or 3 months) into his ace, the rebound technique.  Since that didn't pay off he had no choice to fall back on the mutual destruction again.  It wasn't flashy, but it made sense.


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 6, 2014)

One of the drawbacks I've noticed in even the best of Breaker content is that Shioon is a very poor conversationalist. Poor conversationalism is something I've generally disliked across the board when it comes to manga/hwa, but I've particularly got beef with The Breaker about _wasted potential _when it comes to Shioon and another character interacting in a casual environment.
The Breaker tends to have a bad habit of jabbing the dialogue with conversational topics (deemed unimportant to progression of plot) that it doesn't allow to progress in any sort of detail. It's kind of like ADD. No casual sub-topic of conversation continues or coherently finishes. There are jabby one-liners to which it would be very interesting to hear a coherent response, but they get ignored because the root dialogue turned out to be one-dimensional teases or jokes. If any of these sub-topics were to actually be expanded, there'd be golden dialogue every chapter and The Breaker would be far more interesting to read in its non-actiony, "down time" periods.

Any pairing-related interaction is hit with the Shioon conversationalist curse the hardest. Jeon and Park don't want things to progress too quickly and would rather take these developing relationships one step at a time. How does Jeon get things accomplished here? Expression-based indicators and conversational nudges and hints. "Hmm. Sounds good to me. Let's see it in action."

......No. That is a degenerate way to go about it. You put Shioon in interactive situations with his ship co-sailers and avoid premature development by making Shioon a brick?! Oh no. No. Now his role is the clog in the pipes of development. His role is to grip the rails as hard as he can to make the roller coaster slow down. He is now an anchor of interesting interaction. Plenty of his moments with Sera and Jinie could have potentially been among the greatest in the series. At least he remembered Sera's "last speech" and brought it up, however weakly, in the hospital.

Ah! I was about to close out the post when I forgot about the most consistently cancerous offender of this in the manhwa: Sae-Hee! She's like a brick wall in the guise of a human being sometimes.
See: Shioon using martial arts to escape a hallway-leaping murim-in right in front of her and her apparently noticing nothing unusual.
See: Her hospital visit in which she casts off Nine-Arts' phone ki lesson as him being "a funny guy."
See: Shioon crying and her response apparently not being noteworthy enough to be on panel.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 6, 2014)

^Yeah Breaker suffers from brisk dialogue, it is probably the only way to keep the current pacing. I mean I love One Piece level tangents, but I can't fault the artist/author combo for handling things this way.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 6, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Also, shouldn't everyone know that Shioon has his ki back at this point?  I mean the guy did just blow open the door to the alliance building again and the Sunwoo weren't by his side at that point.  But maybe not.



After 9AD leaves the murim building, elder Kwon and Shioon are alone in a bathroom and Elder Kwon comments that Shioon had improved, saying he was good at masking his Ki. I took this to have a few meanings.
1st Someone else blew out that door.
2nd That his ki lvl had grown so much, that it would be noticeable if he didn't keep it in check.
lastly that masking your ki is something of a high lvl skill if elder Kwon remarks on it as a skill Improvement.
It was a subtle statement that Shioon is getting stronger.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2014)

No sign of the raw?

Edit: Delayed


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2014)

Rawwwwww

Edit: scan 

Link removed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2014)

Setting the scene for the next bunch of fights. Is this where Shioon reveals to the everyone how amazing he has become after training with Ghost Doctor?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 11, 2014)

ahhhhh yesssssss


*Spoiler*: __ 



9AD looks like hes setting up a public fighting stage? Shioon getting training from Ghost Hands? mmmmmmmmmm delicious


----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 11, 2014)

More grandmasters confirmed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2014)

Sad that the light alliance got killed.

I mean seriously the part is called New Waves. And so far only Shiwoon, Serra, and Sword guy aren't either dead or irrelevant.
Unless the SUC captains count but except of the Goth chick they all strike me as too old to be a new waver.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 11, 2014)

The title probably refers to the wave the 9arts dragon made, by tearing the border between the Murim and the common folk.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Blunt said:


>



There goes my sides.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 11, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The title probably refers to the wave the 9arts dragon made, by tearing the border between the Murim and the common folk.



It guess it could be it but there was a chapter a long time back where they specifically call the some murim Shiwoon included a New Wave because they make "waves" in the Murim do to their actions or just because they are both young and awesome. It could mean 9AD but he's old news in a sense. I mean really it's been what 15 years since his master died and he was made the boogeyman of the alliance?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 11, 2014)

Jotun said:


> ahhhhh yesssssss
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dare i say, could he be setting up a new tournament in order to illustrate his mastery? 

That's just an idea on how things could progress.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 11, 2014)

No need for spoiler tags, the chapter's out anyway.

And oh boy are things getting serious
9AD clearly intends to go all in right away


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes ghost had training shiwoon about time he gets a proper one


----------



## Nieve (Apr 11, 2014)

lovely chapter


----------



## Griever (Apr 11, 2014)

I wonder if 9AD knows about the bombings..... I'm pretty sure that taking out martial artists with bombs is frowned upon.... and it's surprising that cool guy is into that shit as well considering his comment on: "the murim he wanted".


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 11, 2014)

I get that the author wants Shioon to retain the Black Heaven and Earth style... but I think it's funny that most of Shioon's training has come from the "enemies" of the Sunwoo Clan as opposed to the Sunwoo themselves.... I'm looking at you Kwon


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 11, 2014)

The build-up is killing me. I wanna see the action already, dammit!! But now everyone's on the move and the stage is set!

And Shiwoon gets another upgrade. Shit gonna be guud.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 11, 2014)

I wonder why he never ask kwon but ask ghost hands to help him. Could be that with the knowledge ghost hands has of what shiwoon went through he can train him better?


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I wonder why he never ask kwon but ask ghost hands to help him. Could be that with the knowledge ghost hands has of what shiwoon went through he can train him better?



Ghost Hands isn't quite going to train him, he's only informing Shioon how to use the body he got from whole body rebirth.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 11, 2014)

Maybe Shiwooon is gonna get Kwon's training after the Ghost Hands helps him I'm betting that we get a mass murder at that stadium....


btw, Ceria. The Hound is such a badass. The last episode of GoT was great


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 11, 2014)

Shioon probably won't get official training until the beginning of part 3. This power up from Ghost Hands will likely last till the end of New Waves.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 11, 2014)

I was having trouble getting past Beaksoek clan picking up So Chun in a trashed up hoop-dee or was it Huyndai?


power up? that happened on the island. Got a new body and no owner's manual. 

@ Ceria I expected the hound to be bad ass, but Araya made me love that episode.


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 11, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I was having trouble getting past Beaksoek clan picking up So Chun in a trashed up hoop-dee or was it Huyndai?
> 
> 
> power up? that happened on the island. Got a new body and no owner's manual.
> ...



Yeah she is gonna get pretty dark from here on. Can't wait until Tyrion meets Daenarys

Hopefully Shiwoon will learn actual technique instead of relying on psycho mode


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 11, 2014)

@ Mc Slobs Yeah, I'm  now dreading when she changes venue.

About Shioon, For some reason, I get the feeling he's going to revive Shiho now with Ki healing? Maybe a by product of the Ghost Hands instruction.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 11, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> For some reason, I get the feeling he's going to revive Shiho now with Ki healing? Maybe a by product of the Ghost Hands instruction.



I'm glad the author brought up the difference between the two factions cause I was also wondering why they didn't ask the Il-Wol clan for help (not that I have anything against Ghost Hands )



Griever said:


> I wonder if 9AD knows about the bombings..... I'm pretty sure that taking out martial artists with bombs is frowned upon.... *and it's surprising that cool guy is into that shit as well considering his comment on: "the murim he wanted"*.



Cool guy also justified using a car to try and kill Shioon, Ji-gun, and Jinnie.  I don't think he's quite one of the good guys yet.  He needs his ass beaten by Shioon a third time


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks like 9AD is going after Chundo Moon's grandmaster?  So-Chun's phone isn't working & he's not receiving info, blackout of some type?  The Chundo Moon wearing something like a guy fawkes mask is SUC affiliated which could hint at an inside job?

Did Shiion made a mistake in asking ghost hands to train him rather than asking Kwon, instead?  Its funny how Shiion is amassing techniques from different schools at random times.  He's on his way towards becoming a multiple arts dragon himself?


----------



## Hunter (Apr 11, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Looks like 9AD is going after Chundo Moon's grandmaster?  So-Chun's phone isn't working & he's not receiving info, blackout of some type?  The Chundo Moon wearing something like a guy fawkes mask is SUC affiliated which could hint at an inside job?
> 
> Did Shiion made a mistake in asking ghost hands to train him rather than asking Kwon, instead?  Its funny how Shiion is amassing techniques from different schools at random times.  He's on his way towards becoming a multiple arts dragon himself?



Choosing either one isn't bad. Ghost Hands stood on equal grounds with Kwon. No if both of them trained him Shiion will be even more beastly.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 11, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Its funny how Shiion is amassing techniques from different schools at random times.  He's on his way towards becoming a multiple arts dragon himself?



He hasn't used any techniques outside of his school yet, but the possibility does exist. I think he could order Kwon to teach him, but I think it would just be techniques and he would have to become a permanent member of the clan to change martial arts school. That's if i remember that  part right. Besides, what he wants is to become stronger in what he knows not starting over from scratch.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2014)

Hunter said:


> Choosing either one isn't bad. Ghost Hands stood on equal grounds with Kwon. No if both of them trained him Shiion will be even more beastly.



What I mean is, will Kwon feel betrayed or upset Shiion is going behind his back seeking training from others?

Maybe Ghost Hands has more to teach him being that doctors typically know a lot more about physiology / biology than normal people.  If they can fix or heal a part of the body, they also know the best way to break it.

Doctors are bad dudes, period.

.



Randomaxe said:


> He hasn't used any techniques outside of his school yet, but the possibility does exist. I think he could order Kwon to teach him, but I think it would just be techniques and he would have to become a permanent member of the clan to change martial arts school. That's if i remember that  part right. Besides, what he wants is to become stronger in what he knows not starting over from scratch.



Shiion learned a meditation art from that other school, the one he used to fight his memory of So Chun over and over again.  I think someone said the technique he learned normally takes 5-10 years to master?

Not sure if that counts as 1 art.  

But, if he learns from ghost hands he could have 3 arts, considering he learned from 3 different schools.  Making him a 3 arts dragon?


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 11, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Shiion learned a meditation art from that other school, the one he used to fight his memory of So Chun over and over again.  I think someone said the technique he learned normally takes 5-10 years to master?
> 
> Not sure if that counts as 1 art.
> 
> But, if he learns from ghost hands he could have 3 arts, considering he learned from 3 different schools.  Making him a 3 arts dragon?



I believe you can only obtain an "art" status from the tournament they refer to in part 1 (whatever that was called).  And you have to be able to perform that technique better than those who are competing not just gaining knowledge of it.  Having more than 3 "arts" is considered disrespectful apparently, especially if you don't have a lineage in the murim which is why the munju hate 9ad


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Shiion learned a meditation art from that other school, the one he used to fight his memory of So Chun over and over again.  I think someone said the technique he learned normally takes 5-10 years to master?
> 
> Not sure if that counts as 1 art.
> 
> But, if he learns from ghost hands he could have 3 arts, considering he learned from 3 different schools.  Making him a 3 arts dragon?


 
Sorry, but that's not an art. The arts that we know are: 
*Art of staff
*Art of blades
*Art of step
Here I'm speculating
*Art of fist
*Art of ?
Oh well,that's as far as I could imagine. Remember the elder Grand Ma, said when she taught him incarnate training, that she wasn't teaching techniques, just a method of learning.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Looks like 9AD is going after Chundo Moon's grandmaster?  So-Chun's phone isn't working & he's not receiving info, blackout of some type?  The Chundo Moon wearing something like a guy fawkes mask is SUC affiliated which could hint at an inside job?



I actually think you're pretty close.  I propose the SUC kidnapped the chundo moon grandmaster and will present him to 9AD at the stadium for either execution or a match to the death for all to see.  It's the only thing I can think of that will "tear down the walls" between the murim and the regular world.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 12, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Sorry, but that's not an art. The arts that we know are:
> *Art of staff
> *Art of blades
> *Art of step
> ...



I believe what he is talking about  is how one gets the title of art whatever.

To do so you have too be in a competition and of course win. Nine arts dragons won nine so hence the title of 9AD.

What all 9 are I believe only 3 of them are confirmed one being the focus stomp techniques I believe.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 12, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I believe what he is talking about  is how one gets the title of art whatever.
> 
> To do so you have too be in a competition and of course win. Nine arts dragons won nine so hence the title of 9AD.
> 
> What all 9 are I believe only 3 of them are confirmed one being the focus stomp techniques I believe.



The way I read his post, he wrote that mediation might be a Art or Seat. I just responded to that by listed what would be considered as and Art. BTW I'm aware that you have to win the seat to claim the title.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 18, 2014)

Raw

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 FUUUUUUUUUUCK DAT SET UP goddamn next week is going to be good 




Double Edit: I think the translator for mangacow is asleep, I wouldn't expect a scan very soon. One of the guys said so on the website minichat, who knows.

nvm scan Link removed


----------



## Blαck (Apr 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Baldryu bout to get that ass whooped 

Glad Shiwoon is stepping it up a bit with that Triple Blossom meditation or whatever, hope he comes out of that ready to beast the first challenger


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 18, 2014)

Shioon going through power-up no # 1529. Can't wait to see him flatten the SUC leader.


----------



## haegar (Apr 18, 2014)

well, the plot thickens. as for baldyryu, RIP, you were a decent character.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2014)

Baldie as about to get his ass handed to him


----------



## Jotun (Apr 18, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Shioon going through power-up no # 1529. Can't wait to see him flatten the SUC leader.



It is pretty funny if you take a step back and think about it, it doesn't seem to bother me too much with this series though. 

BRING ON FLOWER MODE


----------



## Vault (Apr 18, 2014)

Bald ryu hahaha


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't think Bald Ryu is as weak as you guys think he is. I also don't think Nine Arts is going to kill him. Nine Arts has to find out how far Shioon has progressed some how.


----------



## haegar (Apr 18, 2014)

well, bit early to write him off, and yeah, he still has plotuses and isnt weak as such... but the way he approached 9AD in is ... unwise


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 18, 2014)

haegar said:


> well, bit early to write him off, and yeah, he still has plotuses and isnt weak as such... but the way he approached 9AD in is ... unwise



That we can agree on.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 18, 2014)

Jotun said:


> It is pretty funny if you take a step back and think about it, it doesn't seem to bother me too much with this series though.



It's because it's not a freebie.  It's not like some dead spiritual cosmic alien approached him near death or something retarded.  Shioon actually trains to get stronger.



WraithX959 said:


> I don't think Bald Ryu is as weak as you guys think he is. I also don't think Nine Arts is going to kill him. Nine Arts has to find out how far Shioon has progressed some how.





haegar said:


> well, bit early to write him off, and yeah, he still has plotuses and isnt weak as such... but the way he approached 9AD in is ... unwise



I still say that Lone Wolf is stronger than Shioon at this point.  Maybe when he's done with his current training he'll have pushed past him but the kid got dominated in his last fight and for some reason alot of members think that when Shioon woke up he was magically stronger than him....

It'll be interesting to see if there are any facial ticks from 9AD when he finds out Lone Wolf fought his disciple.


----------



## Cromer (Apr 18, 2014)

Bald Ryu...you will be missed.


----------



## haegar (Apr 18, 2014)

nah. shioon has now consciously started to train himself to face his master if push comes to shove, and what the ghostly doctor told him motivated him all the more to push his boundaries yet again. at this point I doubt baldy can still keep up against that body of wonder - more experience with technique nonewithstanding.


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 18, 2014)

*Bald Ryu is gonna beat 9AD's ass......











*


----------



## Wrath (Apr 18, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I believe what he is talking about  is how one gets the title of art whatever.
> 
> To do so you have too be in a competition and of course win. Nine arts dragons won nine so hence the title of 9AD.
> 
> What all 9 are I believe only 3 of them are confirmed one being the focus stomp techniques I believe.


There's no specific technique which earns you a Seat. Rather you compete using your best technique and if you win, you're a Dragon. However in the Murim it's traditional for certain Schools or Clans to hold certain Seats using a particular technique, and the other competitors are supposed to let them win. That's why everyone hates Goomoonryong so much - he pissed off everyone by ignoring tradition and winning all nine Seats. 

Whereas Kangsung was supposedly capable of winning all nine but chose to win only three, which made him a hero in the Murim. Or at least he only pissed off a third of the Murim, depending on whether every Seat has a traditional winner or not.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 18, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I still say that Lone Wolf is stronger than Shioon at this point.  Maybe when he's done with his current training he'll have pushed past him but the kid got dominated in his last fight and for some reason alot of members think that when Shioon woke up he was magically stronger than him....



Really, that's how you interpret events? Since I'm one of those magic believers and this new power happened as a consequence of Shioon's miraculous healing at the island, I'll repeat he was and is stronger than Lone Wolf. This training that everyone has been begging for, amounts to Morpheus telling Neo," your the one. I can show you the door but you have to walk through it."Even before this talk, Shioon had gained speed and power, the Doctor just confirms that Shioon"s limited thinking is what's holding him back. I'm kind of laughing that where getting a power up because of a conversation, no techniques, just talking and meditation.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 18, 2014)

Yep and you?re wrong again here too.  Even your last statement is *WRONG*.  Shit they even said Shioon is using a new technique this chapter yet you somehow read that as Shioon?s increase in skill will come from a pep-talk and not the *training* he?s currently doing in the triple blossom meditation.  Unless he?s just going to talk to the outer body So-chun as well 

If I recall correctly you even stated that Shioon was equal or greater than So-chun during their sparring match .  It was stated directly here that Shioon is not on his level yet by both Shioon *AND *the Ghost Doc.  

You were wrong about the Sunwoo busting down the door to the Alliance building (It was Shioon) and also about Shioon masking his Ki the entire time he was around 9AD (There?s NO evidence for this) only him hiding it when he was eavesdropping on 3AD and Elder Kwon. 

So you?ll forgive me if I don?t take your word on every post.  Your interpretations have been *VERY *selective to what you want to happen as opposed to what is actually happening for my tastes.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 18, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Yep and you?re wrong again here too.  Even your last statement is *WRONG*.  Shit they even said Shioon is using a new technique this chapter yet you somehow read that as Shioon?s increase in skill will come from a pep-talk and not the *training* he?s currently doing in the triple blossom meditation.  Unless he?s just going to talk to the outer body So-chun as well
> 
> If I recall correctly you even stated that Shioon was equal or greater than So-chun during their sparring match .  It was stated directly here that Shioon is not on his level yet by both Shioon *AND *the Ghost Doc.
> 
> ...



Apparently you comprend the written word differently than I do, so to each his own. Nothing you've written here counters any speculation I've made. I can't take you seriously either, when the translator notes clearly state that triple Blossom Mediation is a form of outer body meditation, its not new technique. Shioon took it to a new level from a pep talk. The training he's doing now is nothing he hasn't done before and it's to break the bonds of his own thinking.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2014)

I do not think bald Ryu is anywhere near 9ad and after shiwoon is done he will be far superior. Bald Ryu will get put in place by 9ad and shiwoon when they meet


----------



## dream (Apr 18, 2014)

Who gives a fuck about these plebs, Sosul is going to wreck everyone.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 18, 2014)

Bald Ryu isn't in the same tier as Nine Arts Dragon, so I doubt their fight (if they have one) would be much to look forward to, but I'm sure their interactions next chapter will be interesting.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 18, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Apparently you comprend the written word differently than I do, so to each his own. Nothing you've written here counters any speculation I've made. I can't take you seriously either, when the translator notes clearly state that triple Blossom Mediation is a form of outer body meditation, its not new technique. Shioon took it to a new level from a pep talk. The training he's doing now is nothing he hasn't done before and it's to break the bonds of his own thinking.


Seems like a new technique to me.  I mean it even has its own separate name.  We have no idea if there?s any fringe benefits that come with using this technique over the regular Incarnate Illusion training if there are any.  It may just be a higher form of concentration from Shioon and that?s all.  Maybe it speeds up his training x3? I don?t know.



Randomaxe said:


> I'm kind of laughing that where *getting a power up because of a conversation, no techniques, just talking and meditation*.



Except the Incarnate Illusion training is a type of technique and so is the Triple Blossom Mediation for that matter.  There's no Neo or Morpheus and Ghost Hands can't just say you're stronger and have Shioon unlock his strength by thinking it.  He still needs to actually train which is what he's doing.



Dream said:


> Who gives a fuck about these plebs, Sosul is going to wreck everyone.



I keep imagining her return will be like that scene in Veritas where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Vera walks out of the training room and leaves behind the entire school as a bloody mess


----------



## Ceria (Apr 18, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Bald Ryu isn't in the same tier as Nine Arts Dragon, so I doubt their fight (if they have one) would be much to look forward to, but I'm sure their interactions next chapter will be interesting.



I've waited for this interaction since we discovered who trained Ryu, but i wonder if he's going to let the cat out of the bag that he fought against shioon?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 19, 2014)

Jotun said:


> It is pretty funny if you take a step back and think about it, it doesn't seem to bother me too much with this series though.
> 
> BRING ON FLOWER MODE



Exactly! Breaker is the one thing I read where the non-stop power-ups are welcome.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 19, 2014)

Bald Ryu did not impress me during his fight with Shioon. I think they would be very close to equal right after the mini spar with So-Chun, but no way is he stronger than Shioon right now. I don't mind being wrong, but nothing suggests otherwise.

It all depends how this plays out, does he tell 9AD about Shioon? Does 9AD get mad and fight Baldy? He might just continue to ignore his apprentice for his safety.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 19, 2014)

Forecast - lots of man hugging, flashbacks and reminescing about Unwol next chapter?

.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 19, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Bald Ryu did not impress me during his fight with Shioon. I think they would be very close to equal right after the mini spar with So-Chun, but no way is he stronger than Shioon right now. I don't mind being wrong, but nothing suggests otherwise.
> 
> It all depends how this plays out, does he tell 9AD about Shioon? Does 9AD get mad and fight Baldy? He might just continue to ignore his apprentice for his safety.



The thing that I'm the most curious about is Ryu letting NAD know that Shioon has used black origin threshold, that should surprise the hell out of him, sure he left him the information on how to, but NAD probably wouldn't expect him to be able to use it as well as he has.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 19, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Seems like a new technique to me.  I mean it even has its own separate name.  We have no idea if there’s any fringe benefits that come with using this technique over the regular Incarnate Illusion training if there are any.  It may just be a higher form of concentration from Shioon and that’s all.  Maybe it speeds up his training x3… I don’t know.
> 
> 
> 
> Except the Incarnate Illusion training is a type of technique and so is the Triple Blossom Mediation for that matter.  There's no Neo or Morpheus and Ghost Hands can't just say you're stronger and have Shioon unlock his strength by thinking it.  He still needs to actually train which is what he's doing.



This is my final rebuttal to you, My understanding when someone tells me that a item or a skill is a form of something, that tells me it is the same type of technique. In this case Triple Blossom Meditation is an advancement of Incarnate meditation. You question why I would make this assumption, it was simple, the author likes to show the teacher instructing  when a new technique is used. What we get here after Trip Blossom is introduced, is the Doctor describing how Shioon would be able to take techniques to unimaginable levels. I took that with the translators notes to mean that  Shioon has raised Incarnate mediation to Triple Blossom mediation. Something else is, Sera who is trained in meditation and Ha il who has knowlegde only guess that it's Triple Blossom meditation, like they've never seen it before.  As we all can see it does basically the same thing It allows Shioon to train against former opponents. 

What differentiates it, I can only guess, but as you've said, I'm willing to be wrong, so here it goes. I suspect that Shioon can raise the lvl of his opponents power so as to make the training  difficult to his need, also it may improve his ability to learn the techniques that his opponents use. 

Also, the doctor reveals that from the moment of his rebirth over-haul, his body now houses a Ki that is faster and stronger than anyone in the murim.  This is where my claim of Shioon's power lvl is drawn. It's a chicken and egg  argument, which comes first. My thoughts are, if Shioon loses a fight it would be to a weaker opponent. It would be like Goku with ssj4 lvl only fighting at base lvl and losing. Would that make his opponent stronger than him? My veiw is no. Sera's master stated pre ki center fix, his meridians are the largest in the murim which allows him to generate large amounts of ki. Now after his ki center was restored, his center has grown to probably the largest in the murim. This with the Doctor's statements, suggest he has all the tools he needs, yet all we see is the Doctor telling Shioon to free his mind.  You may not like my comparison, but it fits.

As far as the training he doing right now, I see it as him breaking his personal wall. A kind of conformation of what the doctor told him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 19, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> This is my final rebuttal to you, My understanding when someone tells me that a item or a skill is a form of something, that tells me it is the same type of technique. In this case Triple Blossom Meditation is an advancement of Incarnate meditation. You question why I would make this assumption, it was simple, the author likes to show the teacher instructing  when a new technique is used. What we get here after Trip Blossom is introduced, is the Doctor describing how Shioon would be able to take techniques to unimaginable levels. I took that with the translators notes to mean that  Shioon has raised Incarnate mediation to Triple Blossom mediation. Something else is, Sera who is trained in meditation and Ha il who has knowlegde only guess that it's Triple Blossom meditation, like they've never seen it before.  As we all can see it does basically the same thing It allows Shioon to train against former opponents.
> 
> What differentiates it, I can only guess, but as you've said, I'm willing to be wrong, so here it goes. I suspect that Shioon can raise the lvl of his opponents power so as to make the training  difficult to his need, also it may improve his ability to learn the techniques that his opponents use.



I know exactly what you're saying, but I'm saying let's wait and see before making assumptions either way and stating it as fact.  I'll make a Naruto comparison as I'm sure we've all read/watched it.

You're saying it's Rasengan to Oodama Rasengan - which is just more Ki placed into the technique.  Which I've even stated is one such possibility.  I'm saying that it's _possible_ it's Rasengan to FRS which is also just an evolution of the original technique but comes with additional benefits.

Which I'm not even sure why this is even being argued because you admitted it's a technique even though you previously stated that Shioon's newest "training/powerup" doesn't involve any techniques and was only meditation and some words.



> Also, the doctor reveals that from the moment of his rebirth over-haul, his body now houses a Ki that is faster and stronger than anyone in the murim.  This is where my claim of Shioon's power lvl is drawn. It's a chicken and egg  argument, which comes first. My thoughts are, *if Shioon loses a fight it would be to a weaker opponent.* It would be like Goku with ssj4 lvl only fighting at base lvl and losing. Would that make his opponent stronger than him? My veiw is no. Sera's master stated pre ki center fix, his meridians are the largest in the murim which allows him to generate large amounts of ki. Now after his ki center was restored, his center has grown to probably the largest in the murim. This with the Doctor's statements, suggest he has all the tools he needs, yet all we see is the Doctor telling Shioon to free his mind.  You may not like my comparison, but it fits.



You can't state he's the greatest in the murim right now, just because he has the greatest potential... that's just.. .  It's like saying I'm the best racecar driver because I bought the fastest car on the planet.

And your SSJ comparison doesn't work because it's a transformation that he can turn on and off.  If you want to compare it to anything it's BOT.  Shioon's new body is part of his base stats now.  If Shioon loses a match without using BOT, I'm still viewing that as Shioon being weaker than his opponent.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 19, 2014)

I've read breaker but not new waves yet, mainly because I'm waiting for this series to near the end or at least until we reach the point where Shi-Woon has restored his Ki center. 

Has he restored his center already or is it still a work in progress?


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2014)

He restored it ages ago


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 19, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> I've read breaker but not new waves yet, mainly because I'm waiting for this series to near the end or at least until we reach the point where Shi-Woon has restored his Ki center.
> 
> Has he restored his center already or is it still a work in progress?



He had it restored like 20 chaps ago or more. You need to get reading


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 19, 2014)

I really wonder what would happen if Sosul comes back and find Shioon against her (BFD)? What happens when she strips him of clan leadership and the clan has to fall in line. Do they or could it splinter?

Bald Ryu should be a bit more tactful in how he approaches 9AD, I agree it won't go well if they fight.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 21, 2014)

Vault said:


> He restored it ages ago





Punk Zebra said:


> He had it restored like 20 chaps ago or more. You need to get reading



Awesome, time to catch up then.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 21, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> He had it restored like 20 chaps ago or more. You need to get reading



 Wasn't it more like 60 chapters?


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yeah like what's the difference between Shioon and Naruto? Is it because Shioon is the most modest kid ever? 

It's acceptable for this kid to get nuked with power-ups for some reason. It's okay to me, I just hope the flow of the series continues to hold me the way it has. *


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2014)

It's because of the nature of the power-ups.

People were generally okay with Naruto's up to a certain point; sennin mōdō and fūton: rasenshuriken were welcomed up to a point because they gave his fighting style more flavour and the former, especially, made him more innovative. He became noticeably more competent with taijutsu in his battle against Deva, used a lot of fun and creative strategies and was generally enjoyable to watch fight. It was all the stuff after that: the bijū mode, the controlled chakra kyūbi mode etc. which ruined his fighting style to the point where he'd just rely on speed-blitzing and nuking where people got tired of it.

With Shioon, it's the same. Murims don't have access to the same 'explosive' power moves the people of _Naruto_ have, so we're secure in the knowledge that Shioon likely won't ever fall into those as Naruto did. Therefore, we can deduce that the only thing Shioon could gain from training are new and advanced martial arts moves we've seen top tiers like Elder Kwon, Nine Arts, Lone Wolf and Ghost Doctor use. It's a welcome change from the hundred chapters of him trying to punch people, and we caught a glimpse of his new style on the island and against Hyuk So-Chun. We're fine with Shioon getting new abilities, and embrace it, because of:


We're assured in the fact that his fighting style won't get stale from it.
We've seen cool moves used by other people and want to see Shioon replicate them.
We don't want to continue to see Shioon be a human pin cushion or punch bag, and he really needs it.

And honestly, I don't really even consider these power-ups. It's not like Shioon actually gains new powers; he just gets new moves into his ever-expanding bag of tricks. These are training arcs which he has to legitimately work hard for. A power-up has negative connotations which implies that he undeservedly got these through unexplained reasons.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 21, 2014)

Dat Ki 

Over 9000!!! 

This was a nice chapter, can't wait for mooooooooooooore!


----------



## Miyoshi (Apr 21, 2014)

*Well said @ Atlantic Storm. That;s very true.

If it wasn't for the meditation techniques it wouldn't be as acceptable lol.*


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2014)

> We don't want to continue to see Shioon be a human pin cushion or punch bag, and he really needs it.



I'm just here for this.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 23, 2014)

@Atlantic Storm, I totally agree with you. I felt like  many others that Kishi betrayed his story. From teamwork, strategy, dare I say it, next generation surpassing the old.
So many stories revolve around the concept of a character wanting strength for selfish reasons. While Shioon initially only wanted to escape the realization that he was a coward. He has managed to adapt that to protecting his friends and now his new sense of morality. It also helps that he's not in the mold of the idiot savant, stupid about life, yet some how a genius of fighting. Truth is Shioon has shown a higher level of intelligence than most protagonist. Even with Sera around Shioon seems to hold his own.

I also appreciated that the author emphasized his struggles early on. It helped me buy into the his un paralleled determination. This is another thing that lost me with naruto,  Kishi would tell us he was isolated, but it always looked like the other kids just had to go home  because it was late or dinner time. Most of the time it was the adults Kishi showed shunning Naruto, an what kid pays attention to that?  Shioon on the other hand has reasons to be a prick clueless mom, no one wants to associate with him else they share in His beat Downs and teachers who obviously like keeping there heads in the sand. So for me he was a worthwhile underdog.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 23, 2014)

Miyoshi said:


> *Yeah like what's the difference between Shioon and Naruto? Is it because Shioon is the most modest kid ever?
> 
> It's acceptable for this kid to get nuked with power-ups for some reason. It's okay to me, I just hope the flow of the series continues to hold me the way it has. *



Plus he usually gets the shit kicked out of him or emotionally broken before a new power-up.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 23, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> @Atlantic Storm, I totally agree with you. I felt like  many others that Kishi betrayed his story. From teamwork, strategy, dare I say it, next generation surpassing the old.
> So many stories revolve around the concept of a character wanting strength for selfish reasons. While Shioon initially only wanted to escape the realization that he was a coward. He has managed to adapt that to protecting his friends and now his new sense of morality. It also helps that he's not in the mold of the idiot savant, stupid about life, yet some how a genius of fighting. Truth is Shioon has shown a higher level of intelligence than most protagonist. Even with Sera around Shioon seems to hold his own.
> 
> I also appreciated that the author emphasized his struggles early on. It helped me buy into the his un paralleled determination. This is another thing that lost me with naruto,  Kishi would tell us he was isolated, but it always looked like the other kids just had to go home  because it was late or dinner time. Most of the time it was the adults Kishi showed shunning Naruto, an what kid pays attention to that?  Shioon on the other hand has reasons to be a prick clueless mom, no one wants to associate with him else they share in His beat Downs and teachers who obviously like keeping there heads in the sand. So for me he was a worthwhile underdog.



But one thing i've found kind of odd about Shioon, and I'll use Ichigo from bleach as a further example of this, he's a teenage boy who has no concern about girls. Both characters have an overly kind and concerned demeanor to them but they fall short in the fact that neither seem to have any inkling to pursue the opposite sex. Ichigo shows almost a negative reaction to female nudity and I don't recall if Shioon has been in any similar situation. 

Moreover, both guys have at least one girl head over heels for them, Ichigo has one who likes him and one with whom he shares almost a life bond with almost as if they're a married couple. (orihime and Rukia respectively). Even during the downtime between arcs, he never seems to make any moves with any girl. Shioon has several girls who like him, Sosul, Jini and Sera, but in my opinion he's a man with horse-blinders on who doesn't even notice girls in the slightest. 

I find these actions or lack of them perplexing. I'm not saying this should be a romance by any means, but i wish authors could find a happy medium between action and romance, to create a more well rounded and believable story.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 23, 2014)

Shioon likes women, there are tons of scenes in part 1 with him and Shiho showcasing this. I think it is very believable for Shioon to have tunnel vision with martial arts, especially with everything that has happened. He simply doesn't have the time.


----------



## Griever (Apr 23, 2014)

Ceria said:


> But one thing i've found kind of odd about Shioon, and I'll use Ichigo from bleach as a further example of this, he's a teenage boy who has no concern about girls. Both characters have an overly kind and concerned demeanor to them but they fall short in the fact that neither seem to have any inkling to pursue the opposite sex. Ichigo shows almost a negative reaction to female nudity and I don't recall if Shioon has been in any similar situation.
> 
> Moreover, both guys have at least one girl head over heels for them, Ichigo has one who likes him and one with whom he shares almost a life bond with almost as if they're a married couple. (orihime and Rukia respectively). Even during the downtime between arcs, he never seems to make any moves with any girl. Shioon has several girls who like him, Sosul, Jini and Sera, but in my opinion he's a man with horse-blinders on who doesn't even notice girls in the slightest.
> 
> I find these actions or lack of them perplexing. I'm not saying this should be a romance by any means, but i wish authors could find a happy medium between action and romance, to create a more well rounded and believable story.



I think writers are just scared shitless to add any kind of romantic interest from their main character till the end of the series, when the shippers won't have much room to complain or drop the series (in the worst case) because they don't like a certain pairing. 

Honestly, they are missing out on a great opportunity to explore human nature. What people will do for love and lust, and how far they will go to keep it. it's a similar aspect to power and what people will do for it but often, especially in the youngsters, that desire (sex and lust) is stronger. 

Ah, whatever. I'm used to it *shrugs*


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 23, 2014)

Ceria said:


> But one thing i've found kind of odd about Shioon, and I'll use Ichigo from bleach as a further example of this, he's a teenage boy who has no concern about girls. Both characters have an overly kind and concerned demeanor to them but they fall short in the fact that neither seem to have any inkling to pursue the opposite sex. Ichigo shows almost a negative reaction to female nudity and I don't recall if Shioon has been in any similar situation.
> 
> Moreover, both guys have at least one girl head over heels for them, Ichigo has one who likes him and one with whom he shares almost a life bond with almost as if they're a married couple. (orihime and Rukia respectively). Even during the downtime between arcs, he never seems to make any moves with any girl. Shioon has several girls who like him, Sosul, Jini and Sera, but in my opinion he's a man with horse-blinders on who doesn't even notice girls in the slightest.
> 
> I find these actions or lack of them perplexing. I'm not saying this should be a romance by any means, but i wish authors could find a happy medium between action and romance, to create a more well rounded and believable story.



Your right a guy his age would be a serious hound if they had the opportunities he's fallen into.  

As much as the girls in Bleach throw it in Ichigo's face, I can only gather that Kubo must be totally ignorant of how relationships progress. When I think about it, I can't think of one pairing that's a continuing relationship. 


The author has been quite thin with these interactions. Yet, I do remember a moment when he did notice Jinnie's breasts, when she was pressed behind him on the motorcycle, but he copped out, saying those thoughts was disrespectful to her. Also, when he returned to school he told Jinni she looked hot in school uniform. When he first met Sera he commented that she was the most beautiful girl he'd seen. Didn't Sera tell Ha-iL that Shioon hadn't made up his mind which of them he is interested in? Truth is he promised to take Sosul to the amusement park when she returned, That's why he's holding out, remember how annoyed Sosul was when she heard about Sashee? He can't get involve with that promise hanging over his head

P.S. Besides, next time he sees Lady Sosul she'll probably look like the girl from Beast 9.
P.S.S I can see the right amount of romance is like bacon, it makes everything better. See Part 1


----------



## Ceria (Apr 23, 2014)

Griever said:


> I think writers are just scared shitless to add any kind of romantic interest from their main character till the end of the series, when the shippers won't have much room to complain or drop the series (in the worst case) because they don't like a certain pairing.
> 
> Honestly, they are missing out on a great opportunity to explore human nature. What people will do for love and lust, and how far they will go to keep it. it's a similar aspect to power and what people will do for it but often, especially in the youngsters, that desire (sex and lust) is stronger.
> 
> Ah, whatever. I'm used to it *shrugs*



Yeah, i know the feeling of being used to the lack of any kind of romantic progression.

I agree with your thoughts on lust/love and the lengths people will go to keep it, I think it would humanize Shioon more to have him want to strengthen himself not only for his own personal means but to be able to protect a certain someone he cares for, not just the blanket statement "protect everyone". The drive to want to protect that special someone should be greater than just protecting friends/allies and allow him to reach greater heights as a result. 

Randomaxe, you've got some great memory, i didn't remember most of that, but i knew about Sera's "he hasn't made up his mind" speech, regardless of whatever he's promised Sosul, i've never gotten any indication on his part even internally that he likes one of the girls or none of them. He's risked his life for both of them, even telling Sera he wanted to help her so she wouldn't be alone anymore. But he does it in a way that doesn't really convey any kind of romance when that scene alone could've easily been made into a romantic starting point.


----------



## lazybum (Apr 24, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> One of the disadvantages of Breaker convos in Skype is that they use up all my conversational energy that I'd have deposited here. Tsk.
> 
> Yooo... Nine-Arts Dragon vs Three-Arts Dragon was the _very first disappointing_ Breaker fight I've seen thus far.
> 
> ...


Actually, I feel that Kang Sung vs Chun Woo was goddamn epic.

Chun Woo, as GooMoonRyung and general most feared and powerful entity of the Murim and probably mundane world goes to pick a fight with his rival, the Sammoonryung and head of the Murim Alliance. 

Obviously, if you want a fight like Shioon vs So-chun or Ghost Hands, you'd be disappointed. Don't you find it pretty similar to Elder Kwon vs Ghost Hands? No flashy technique name or something. Even the last resort of Kang Sung wasn't some flashy Kamehameha. 

I enjoyed it. GooMoonRyung was shown to be pretty fucking superhuman, what with pulverizing concrete and steel casually. I mean, KangSung doesn't have the privilege of learning the best fucking ki technique in the world, the Black Heaven and Earth Technique. He's just like a souped-up, adult version of Hyuk So Chun. Of course you'd need a gimmick to fight GooMoonRyung. He's the underdog. I found it pretty sad that his offensive abilities weren't exactly shown, and yes, Part 1 hyped the battle up to be something more exciting, but if you look at this from a Part 1 perspective, this battle is superior to even Ghost Hands vs Elder Kwon. A human who smashes through a skyscraper's supportive pillars and walls, through tons of reinforced concrete, and a man who can redirect the force of such blows completely- and survive those blows for a while. Considering that there are no Super Saiyan abilities, barring Shioon's Hwangoltaltae, and Sosul's 9 Yin body, all of these given the battle a feeling that it is not so much about whatever iron claws or foot stomps; this is a battle where even the merest "technique-less", "name-less" punch can prove deadly to a human body, which they essentially are. Without Ki and technique, without martial arts, they are essentially human.

Besides, that fight was probably one of the more scary fights in the manhwa. Where a completely unrestrained ChunWoo goes to town. ...........I don't get why it is disliked.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 24, 2014)

lazybum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the fight itself was good and pretty believable given the strategies both fighters used to counter the other, but I feel that the reason it's looked down on was because people are a little tired of BOT being over used.  I mean the last time we saw 9AD fight in Part 1, he used it.  And then after that long hiatus from the series its used again in his first major fight in Part 2.  That's not even counting the BOT we saw from Shioon.  

I think it might just be a bit of an overload and people expect more from the guy who mastered 9 different arts.


----------



## lazybum (Apr 24, 2014)

No offense, but people don't get that Unwol wasn't an all-knowing friend who trained GooMoonRyung in 9 different capabilities. 

I believe Unwol passed down the black heaven and earth technique to ChunWoo and told him how to use his Ki, like how ChunWoo did for Shioon. Unwol definitely doesn't know 9 different clan secret arts, he simply has the strongest Ki and body ever. Or well, that's what he was reputed for. He doesn't need to use funky staff techniques when his BEST attribute is his KI technique.

And the BOT only serves to emphasise how GAR both of them are. They are humans who've learnt funky martial arts, with some chakra-like ability called KI. It shows that 9ad can't simply go out and demolish a skyscraper for shits and giggles. It lends credibility to the fodder who exclaimed they couldn't believe humans could do it. It's like how So-chun said. 9ad is a human that became superhuman. 

And KangSung could defend hard enough to push 9ad above and beyond his superhuman limits. He's nigh on superhuman himself. This manhwa is basically this, innit? With training and *some* fucking talent, you can start to smash concrete, but you don't get to walk on water like Naruto. You're still human. Souped up human.

And the feeling that KangSung busting out his kamikaze attack! How's that not interesting? It's not like the Part 1 "I will put my life on the line". It is "My life IS on the line....ON THIS NEXT ATTACK!".

Regarding the series, I absolutely love the part where Shioon fights on the island. But I understand that that part is only enjoyable thanks to the build up from weakness to strength from Chapter 1 of Part 1. I'm thinking its gonna be a bit slow in fight scenes here, and I'd love for some masters to actually give a damn to him, and for us to see more about the Black Heaven and Earth techniques. But it'd be interesting to see other character getting fleshed out - if it is only about Shioon and Shioon, it'll be boring fast.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 24, 2014)

You really needed to explain mother fucking KI as a chakra-like ability?

All my motherfucking


----------



## lazybum (Apr 24, 2014)

For dem motherfuckers who needs dat chakra-like explanation


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 24, 2014)

lazybum said:


> No offense, but *people don't get that Unwol wasn't an all-knowing friend who trained GooMoonRyung in 9 different capabilities*.



Never said he did  so why would I be offended?  The point still remains that no matter how much using BOT made sense against Kang Sung, it seemed to be too much too soon for most readers.  They want to see what else 9AD can do.


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 24, 2014)

Ceria said:


> But one thing i've found kind of odd about Shioon, and I'll use Ichigo from bleach as a further example of this, he's a teenage boy who has no concern about girls. Both characters have an overly kind and concerned demeanor to them but they fall short in the fact that neither seem to have any inkling to pursue the opposite sex. Ichigo shows almost a negative reaction to female nudity and I don't recall if Shioon has been in any similar situation.
> 
> Moreover, both guys have at least one girl head over heels for them, Ichigo has one who likes him and one with whom he shares almost a life bond with almost as if they're a married couple. (orihime and Rukia respectively). Even during the downtime between arcs, he never seems to make any moves with any girl. Shioon has several girls who like him, Sosul, Jini and Sera, but in my opinion he's a man with horse-blinders on who doesn't even notice girls in the slightest.
> 
> I find these actions or lack of them perplexing. I'm not saying this should be a romance by any means, but i wish authors could find a happy medium between action and romance, to create a more well rounded and believable story.





Griever said:


> I think writers are just scared shitless to add any kind of romantic interest from their main character till the end of the series, when the shippers won't have much room to complain or drop the series (in the worst case) because they don't like a certain pairing.
> 
> Honestly, they are missing out on a great opportunity to explore human nature. What people will do for love and lust, and how far they will go to keep it. it's a similar aspect to power and what people will do for it but often, especially in the youngsters, that desire (sex and lust) is stronger.
> 
> Ah, whatever. I'm used to it *shrugs*





Randomaxe said:


> Your right a guy his age would be a serious hound if they had the opportunities he's fallen into.
> 
> As much as the girls in Bleach throw it in Ichigo's face, I can only gather that Kubo must be totally ignorant of how relationships progress. When I think about it, I can't think of one pairing that's a continuing relationship.
> 
> ...



Thank you guys for bringing this up. Until now, I have never seen anyone else on the internet express this trait of shonen manga that is so predominantly lacking.

Romantic interest in the opposite sex is natural and frequent in social interaction, but it's so spotlighted by arrays of societal conditoning that many authors tend to view it on a separate plane as other social interactions when writing stories. It's rare to find that author who views romance as just another byproduct of socialization and treats it accordingly - on an equal plane as the other forms of interaction with natural progression. It is that kind of author that I think should set the enhanced example for writing balanced romance in Shonen - not treating it like some formulaic writer technique that's meant to manipulate the reader's interest.

I feel that this issue is part of why people alienate and dislike shippers.





I feel that shippers - romance enthusiasts - really want the second image while those that alienate them are used to the first image, which is why they find these shippers so ridiculous. This is a generalization that fits many cases, but not all.



lazybum said:


> Actually, I feel that Kang Sung vs Chun Woo was goddamn epic.
> 
> Chun Woo, as GooMoonRyung and general most feared and powerful entity of the Murim and probably mundane world goes to pick a fight with his rival, the Sammoonryung and head of the Murim Alliance.
> 
> ...



I can see you disagreeing with me, but you don't _understand_ why it's disliked? I explained why in the post that you responded to. It might be because you didn't fully absorb the post or the perspective from which I look at the fight.



lazybum said:


> Obviously, if you want a fight like Shioon vs So-chun or Ghost Hands, you'd be disappointed. Don't you find it pretty similar to Elder Kwon vs Ghost Hands? No flashy technique name or something. Even the last resort of Kang Sung wasn't some flashy Kamehameha.



As I said in my above post, a fight like Shioon vs So-Chun was rich in terms of _actual choreographic martial arts exchange._ They felt like martial artists. The absence of formulaic signature techniques is something that I actually praise in The Breaker fights; not sure why you responded to me as if I said that I wanted to see flashy kamehamehas in Nine-Arts vs Three-Arts. The problem with Nine-Arts Dragon vs Three-Arts Dragon, again, is that the fight was too _gimmicky_ - as they are in Naruto fights. There was a lack of rich fight choreography. It followed a narrow formula that made it feel far more stale and lacking in dynamic feel.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 24, 2014)

@Hitorio, That was a great posts, loved the descriptive art work, and you said everything I tried to say for 3 weeks about 9AD v 3AD with one word "Choreography. 
@ Ceria, I put way too much effort into reading this, so I try to commit little things to memory.

     I think I have another angle for you both. Consider Shioon's present position and how he came to it. Remember how awed he was when he learned what Lady Sosul had given him to care for? I can't imagine Shioon would be so clueless to not realize Lady Sosul's motivation to give him stewardship of such an organization. I only bring this up as a companion to his promise to her.

     Still, when I think of the interactions of Shioon with Jinni during her rescue and Sera when She rescued him. The author should have done a lot more with those events as they were quite emotionally charged and deserved to be fleshed out. It"s hard to believe Shioon would stay indifferent after those events.

     In my last post I mentioned the romance in part one added to the story. Since I started thinking about it part 2 has lost some of it's edge. Not that part 2 isn't good, it just lost maybe some balance. I wish it had some more humor, like part 1 when Chunwoo was being lady  blocked first by Shioon and later Shiho. It seemed like the romance was a good catalyst for humor and added to the depth of the characters. Not to mention, raising the tension during the fights. No one can deny, we pulled for Shiho  because she was well drawn and Chunwoo cared for her. Because Chunwoo cared, it was how we were able to buy his rejection of Shioon at the end of part 1.

    What do you think Shiho's primary reason for giving Shioon the Iwullmoon Dan?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 24, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> Thank you guys for bringing this up. Until now, I have never seen anyone else on the internet express this trait of shonen manga that is so predominantly lacking.
> 
> Romantic interest in the opposite sex is natural and frequent in social interaction, but it's so spotlighted by arrays of societal conditoning that many authors tend to view it on a separate plane as other social interactions when writing stories. It's rare to find that author who views romance as just another byproduct of socialization and treats it accordingly - on an equal plane as the other forms of interaction with natural progression. It is that kind of author that I think should set the enhanced example for writing balanced romance in Shonen - not treating it like some formulaic writer technique that's meant to manipulate the reader's interest.
> 
> ...



That's why i have no tolerance for people who hound pairing fc's they try to infer every interaction between must have some kind of romantic implication to it. I don't understand how people think that just because a guy tells a girl a kind word or visa versa it suddenly has to mean love. Case in point, Ulquiorra and Orihime from bleach, which is in my opinion one of the most ridiculous ships of all time. 

I am someone who wants some kind of romantic progression in the story, it fleshes out the characters and makes them seem more real to me. These male protagonists who don't have any kind of even lustful thoughts seem to be so alien despite being human. Like i said before i don't wish for it to be the sole point of the story but that it's just another supporting part of it. 



Randomaxe said:


> @Hitorio, That was a great posts, loved the descriptive art work, and you said everything I tried to say for 3 weeks about 9AD v 3AD with one word "Choreography.
> @ Ceria, I put way too much effort into reading this, so I try to commit little things to memory.
> 
> I think I have another angle for you both. Consider Shioon's present position and how he came to it. Remember how awed he was when he learned what Lady Sosul had given him to care for? I can't imagine Shioon would be so clueless to not realize Lady Sosul's motivation to give him stewardship of such an organization. I only bring this up as a companion to his promise to her.
> ...



That is an excellent question, if or when Shiho ever wakes up again i would hope this would get answered. 

I'm guessing one of two possibilities, either she knew that giving shioon that medicine would allow her a legitimate reason to get close to Chunwoo but even then i doubt she would've really needed a reason. 

or option two, she had some foreknowledge about Shioon and the real reason she was there was to study him, she gave him that sphere in order to watch his progression.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 24, 2014)

Ceria said:


> That's why i have no tolerance for people who hound pairing fc's they try to infer every interaction between must have some kind of romantic implication to it. I don't understand how people think that just because a guy tells a girl a kind word or visa versa it suddenly has to mean love. Case in point, Ulquiorra and Orihime from bleach, which is in my opinion one of the most ridiculous ships of all time.
> 
> I am someone who wants some kind of romantic progression in the story, it fleshes out the characters and makes them seem more real to me. These male protagonists who don't have any kind of even lustful thoughts seem to be so alien despite being human. Like i said before i don't wish for it to be the sole point of the story but that it's just another supporting part of it.
> 
> ...



In regard to option two, with knowledge of Shioon's condition she may have used him as a lab rat to confirm the drug would cure Lady Sosul.  
Funny how any reason you come up with they all seem legitimate. Like she could have sincerely wished to help Shioon or she just wanted to interfere with Chunwoo's date.  

I also wonder about, why Shioon's 3 yin condition wasn't known to lead to his current state. It may be that when 9AD broke Shioon's Ki center, it created the conditions for him to reach the cured nine 9 yin state

edit: Artist says chapter 157 will be late as usual


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 25, 2014)

Seriously though I wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry...


----------



## Cromer (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, you guys go HAM on discussing Breaker, don't you?


----------



## kruchy (Apr 25, 2014)

RAW is up:


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Wow, you guys go HAM on discussing Breaker, don't you?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like 9AD is all tuckered out, I think BaldRyu said something about Shioon. Last page seems to be bugged on the korean site, has the same page twice. Some filler panels with 9ADs squad doing their nails... 

I mean they could be saying something super important.

...Right?




Edit: 

ROFL mngacow is so cute... this is their header right now.



> *Breaker NW is being worked on. leave me alone.
> We’re working on it. give me fiften mninutes.*


----------



## kruchy (Apr 25, 2014)

Scan is out:
Link removed

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh come on, 9AD has a mysterious condition?:/ What did Kaiser do to him?
Also - Shioon's smile during training is rather creepy.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it looks like 9AD is already under the influence of some of that mind control drug or whatever it is they were talking about earlier.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 25, 2014)

Good chapter, but I just noticed that Sophia looks a lot like Shiho doesn't she? I wonder if that's just a coincidence.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 25, 2014)

Sooo apparently...

*Spoiler*: __ 



9AD has some mystery illness?  Likely from BOT?




And what the hell was that? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lone Wolf didn't get any of his questions answered yet he states "I already found out everything I wanted to know."  Maybe he confirmed that 9AD was in fact Un-wol's other disciple, but he doesn't know how or why he died yet alone who's responsible.  Dude gave up way too easily.




Edit: 





Jotun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like 9AD is already under the influence of some of that mind control drug or whatever it is they were talking about earlier.



Certainly possible, but I think that's more of an SUC than a black forest defense thing.


----------



## Xin (Apr 25, 2014)

The hate for glasses guy is so hilarious. 

Even the comments on Mangacow.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 25, 2014)

On second thought, it does seem likely that it could be BFD related due to Sophia saying "It can't happen now!" and 9AD having not the slightest idea what she or Lone Wolf is talking about.  Could she be drugging him?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2014)

I seriously doubt its an illness or a side effect from using BoT, the author made it a point to show us people being controlled. No clue who is drugging him, but I am almost 100% sure that he is being drugged/ki controlled. 

It was a pretty weak confrontation, 9AD didn't even show any techs from their school, how does BaldRyu just suddenly know  . I would have preferred less panels of the lovely ladies (sacrilege I know  ) and more interaction between the fellow disciples. Maybe ateams scan will shed some more light, idk.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 25, 2014)

How does BaldRyu just suddenly know what?


----------



## Ceria (Apr 25, 2014)

I guess i can say with certainty that this wasn't what we were expecting. 

The only thing is that Chunwoo didn't enter BOT completely, shioon woke him up. So I'm guessing there must some kind of other external drugging or maybe disease that's cropped up recently. 

I didn't like how chunwoo suddenly tried to fight him, also how baldy suddenly burst out at him. 

I also lol'd at dat product placement, chanel number 5. guess they'll be getting a bonus for that.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2014)

Link removed

->

Link removed

I may be tired, but am I missing something


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 25, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> Good chapter, but I just noticed that Sophia looks a lot like Shiho doesn't she? I wonder if that's just a coincidence.



It looks more like shioon undercover.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

It does look 9AD is drugged or influenced somehow. No wonder his old badassness isn't present!!!
I hope that it isn't any shitty side effect and/or illness, though 

And dang, that shower silhouette 



Xin said:


> The hate for glasses guy is so hilarious.
> 
> Even the comments on Mangacow.



Thing is, I re-read some of the early The Breaker chapters and he was already present even then - and quite a lot. Already forgot that, dammit.



Ceria said:


> I also lol'd at dat product placement, chanel number 5. guess they'll be getting a bonus for that.


----------



## Vault (Apr 25, 2014)

Glasses sniped Shi - ho didn't he?   when 9AD finds out. I can't wait.


----------



## Xin (Apr 25, 2014)

Tho it is quite the feat to create a fairly important character that has been around for ages,  but nobody remembers the name of.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

Xin said:


> Tho it is quite the feat to create a fairly important character that has been around for ages,  but nobody remembers the name of.



He's truely a shadow agent, indeed.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 25, 2014)

Xin said:


> Tho it is quite the feat to create a fairly important character that has been around for ages,  but nobody remembers the name of.



I remember his name, I just prefer calling him glasses.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 25, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> I remember his name, I just prefer calling him glasses.



Okay, so tell us his name, without looking it up on google (I'd know believe me....NOT )


----------



## Space (Apr 25, 2014)

Pretty sure his name is Gaylord Lasses, aka G. Lasses.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2014)

I remember Glasses from part one, I just like calling him glasses.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2014)

So is he sick or being drugged


----------



## Hitorio (Apr 25, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Seriously though I wouldn't know whether to laugh or cry...





...damn.


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 25, 2014)

For so much anticipation, this chapter was vague and felt thin. I can't get over a merc who has knowledge or involvement of possible tampering with 9AD, being emotional about the death of fellow soldiers. 9AD was so out of character here, that him being drugged makes the most sense. Either way, I was reminded of this: Link removed.  It seems as though 9AD may become expendable to the Kaiser if he's willing to drug him. If 9AD can survive the drugs, I'm sensing that  excessive ki usage will be what defeats him. Hopefully, Shioon can get his head clear before the bill comes due.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 26, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Okay, so tell us his name, without looking it up on google (I'd know believe me....NOT )



His name is Lae Won


----------



## lazybum (Apr 26, 2014)

Wraith, you forgot the surname. It is "JUNG Lae-Won", thank you very much. Now fall back in line, be a good Murim-in or.....

BANG!


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2014)

I think you guys mean Jung Lae-Lose


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 26, 2014)

Gabe said:


> So is he sick or being drugged




Could go either way...

*Sickness due to BoT*

It seems that Chunwoo keeps getting these headaches before the scene blacks out temporarily, which is pretty reminiscent of his experience with BoT.  
If using the BoT is having an effect on his mental state, it would explain his recent extreme bouts of aggression and rage.
Lone Wolf's main questions he wanted answered were "Why Unwol took another student and why he didn't teach him the BoT."  After the skirmish with 9AD Lone Wolf states "I already found out everything I wanted to know" Meaning he saw the effects on 9AD and didn't like it.

*Drugged*

Both Chunwoo's and Lady Sosul's personalities have drastically changed since the end of Part 1.
Sophia appears to have had prior knowledge of Chunwoo's condition stating "No, It can't happen now!"  Her role so far isn't of a fighter, but more of a team medic/liason to BFD.  If that's the case she's likely watching 9AD and sending all information back to BFD.
Elder Kwon states he believes there is a bigger faction behind the SUC's use of the mind-drug pills and that storyline has yet to resolve itself.

That's at least what I've come up with so far 

Edit:
Another thought just occurred to me.  What if BFD are drugging Chunwoo and the effects(likely by design) are memory loss.  Most of us assumed 9AD was lying when he said he didn't know Shioon, but maybe he really didn't know!  And when Lone Wolf asked him to recall Unwol, the same aggression and headaches appeared.

​
Anytime 9AD starts to recall a strong bond/relationship from his past he gets his headaches!  BOOM!  I'm going with drugged now 100%!


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 27, 2014)

So, I started with New wave. Why does anyone believe that all of the S.U.C. actually trained under the NAD?


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Irishwonder That is a good pick up on 9AD claiming not to know Shioon. Hadn't considered this in calculation, but Lone Wolf being able to read 9AD personality in a moment suggests he's seen this behavior before or is measuring him against his memory of what kind of person Unwol would take for a student. Either way, manipulating 9AD  is a worry, if he can endure whatever's happening, there maybe some residual side effect.

@reaperunique I'm not sure how far you've gotten so anything i might say will spoil it for you.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 27, 2014)

9AD also having his memory changed?! Hmm...would be a possibility, yes.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 27, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> @ Irishwonder That is a good pick up on 9AD claiming not to know Shioon. Hadn't considered this in calculation, but Lone Wolf being able to read 9AD personality in a moment suggests he's seen this behavior before or is measuring him against his memory of what kind of person Unwol would take for a student. Either way, manipulating 9AD  is a worry, if he can endure whatever's happening, there maybe some residual side effect.
> 
> @reaperunique I'm not sure how far you've gotten so anything i might say will spoil it for you.



Chapter 30. I did read some spoiler about NAD. I also don't mind spoiler in general so, shoot


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 27, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> Chapter 30. I did read some spoiler about NAD. I also don't mind spoiler in general so, shoot



Ok, your a long way from it but, Unwol had another disciple and he taught the S.U.C what he knew of Unwol's school. As you know Shioon considers them fake. So it possible 9AD does them better or the other disciple has his own method.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 27, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> @ Irishwonder That is a good pick up on 9AD claiming not to know Shioon. Hadn't considered this in calculation, but Lone Wolf being able to read 9AD personality in a moment suggests he's seen this behavior before or is measuring him against his memory of what kind of person Unwol would take for a student. Either way, manipulating 9AD  is a worry, if he can endure whatever's happening, there maybe some residual side effect.



It actually explains why these reunions have been pretty disappointing and raises some good questions about Sosul's future in the story as well.  I'm waiting for A-Team's translation and hopefully some of the dialogue will be clearer regarding what Lone Wolf and Sophia know.

It makes you wonder though if this was the reason that the SUC were so determined on killing Shioon before 9AD's arrival.  It seems his very existence is fucking with 9AD's mind.


----------



## reaperunique (Apr 29, 2014)

I've stormed through the the chapters and am up to date. I'm certain that his mind is fucked up (by the drug or something else). The way he reacted to Shioon is a typical reaction used in series where the person has his memory altered. I can already see him getting back to his senses when he sees Shioon some more, either during an unavoidable clash between master and student or when Shioon is *really* about to die.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 29, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> I've stormed through the the chapters and am up to date. I'm certain that his mind is fucked up (by the drug or something else). The way he reacted to Shioon is a typical reaction used in series where the person has his memory altered.* I can already see him getting back to his senses when he sees Shioon some more, either during an unavoidable clash between master and student or when Shioon is really about to die.*



It seems like his headaches trigger when he is reminded of Master/Student bonds, but I wouldn't rule out a revived Shi-ho coming into play here too


----------



## Randomaxe (May 1, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> It seems like his headaches trigger when he is reminded of Master/Student bonds, but I wouldn't rule out a revived Shi-ho coming into play here too



 The effects of this drug remind me of the invisible fence I had for my dog. When the dog got close to the boarder a tune would play as a warning, ignoring it would send a charge to the dog until he returned to a acceptable area. Basically as you suggest 9AD is fine until he gets a question that makes him search for a memory, if the memory is undesirable he gets a headache. IF the questioner is persistent violence until the curiosity of the question or questioner is eliminated. Reviving Shiho to snap him out it is an intriguing possibility.

If the BDF use this drug on Sosul. It could make for a hell of a battle for Shioon, who will most likely be fighting to free her mind, while she will be going lethal.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2014)

i dont like that they drugged Nadz :[

or Shioons pedo smile.


----------



## dream (May 1, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> If the BDF use this drug on Sosul. It could make for a hell of a battle for Shioon, who will most likely be fighting to free her mind, while she will be going lethal.



Ugh, I really hope that this isn't the case partly because I dislike the use of drugs/mind altering techniques/substances being causing a fight.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 1, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> The effects of this drug remind me of the invisible fence I had for my dog. When the dog got close to the boarder a tune would play as a warning, ignoring it would send a charge to the dog until he returned to a acceptable area. Basically as you suggest 9AD is fine until he gets a question that makes him search for a memory, if the memory is undesirable he gets a headache. IF the questioner is persistent violence until the curiosity of the question or questioner is eliminated. Reviving Shiho to snap him out it is an intriguing possibility.
> 
> If the BDF use this drug on Sosul. It could make for a hell of a battle for Shioon, who will most likely be fighting to free her mind, while she will be going lethal.



You are GANTZing your dog?


----------



## Tayimus (May 1, 2014)

^I thought the same thing...


----------



## Randomaxe (May 1, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> You are GANTZing your dog?



It was an Alaskan Malamute, and it didn't last long. breed is waaay too smart , and strong for that.
After you try it on yourself it loses appeal.


----------



## Jotun (May 1, 2014)

Dream said:


> Ugh, I really hope that this isn't the case partly because I dislike the use of drugs/mind altering techniques/substances being causing a fight.



Yeah, it gets old after seeing it a few times.

So if 9AD is being controlled/drugged somehow (he most likely is) then is there a good chance he actually had a direct connection to the SUC?


----------



## Randomaxe (May 1, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yeah, it gets old after seeing it a few times.
> 
> So if 9AD is being controlled/drugged somehow (he most likely is) then is there a good chance he actually had a direct connection to the SUC?



I've also wondered who is this Elder that Jaegal mentioned last chapterl? It raises the possibility that 9AD has been reduced to a tool, being shared by this Elder and the Kaiser.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 1, 2014)

Link removed

I'd assumed they were one and the same.  The Kaiser seemed to know about the SUC's scheduled display for 9AD and Seoul enough to have gathered the other leaders to watch it on TV.  Though it's certainly possible there's another player in the mix too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2014)

Was re-reading some old chapters and got to this part again.



Shiwoon needs to learn that move, it would be so bad ass to see him do it to anyone really.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 2, 2014)

Chapter out ya'll, at least at mangacow. Here's your link: Link removed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 2, 2014)

Shioon's harem continues to grow.

One less chapter before the SUC Leader gets his arse kicked.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2014)

If only Shioon could spend a whole year meditating like that, he would be so OP :33


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 2, 2014)

the chapter cuts off rather abruptly...


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2014)

I felt the same. Maybe next chapter some fool is gonna try attack Shioon and get his ass beat


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 2, 2014)

shioon should ask elder kwon and ghost hands to beat the shit out of him so he can then do his outer body training vs 2 grandmasters,


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2014)

Vault said:


> If only Shioon could spend a whole year meditating like that, he would be so OP :33



It's like he has a Hyperbolic Time Chamber now within his mind. 

Also, Jinnie continues to prove why she will be the Head wife of the Harem.
_
"The Shioon we see next will be completely different from the Shioon we remember. "_

_".... that sounds exciting._  _"_

Her body and mind are ready.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2014)

Jinnie isn't. We all know when So sul eventually comes back she is going to be completely different physically. 

And for Shioon that sounds exciting :33


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> shioon should ask elder kwon and ghost hands to beat the shit out of him so he can then do his outer body training vs 2 grandmasters,



Rofl they come at him at the same time. Holy shit can you imagine how overpowered that would be


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2014)

Vault said:


> Jinnie isn't. We all know when So sul eventually comes back she is going to be completely different physically.



Those sound like betting words to me, mate. 

I know she's gonna level up in body maturity, but Jinnie's the real waifu(or whatever they call it in Korean) in this scenario. Sosul can be the public/business face of Shioon's Harem, but Jinnie runs that household.


----------



## Vault (May 2, 2014)

We already have the business face of the Harem in Sera. Jinnie will be what she started out as, a bodyguard


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2014)

Vault said:


> Jinnie will be what she started out as, a *body*guard


----------



## Jotun (May 2, 2014)

Looks like mngacow updated to include a missing page, ended just as it got juicy >.<


----------



## Randomaxe (May 2, 2014)

Did that ending suggest we might see some martial arts soon? You know its bee awhile.


----------



## Ceria (May 2, 2014)

Damn what an excellent chapter, Shioon's gonna lay the smackdown on those bitch ass elders.


----------



## reaperunique (May 2, 2014)

After seeing Shioon smirk in the previous chapter I presume his meditation session was about finished. Jinni shouldn't have waked him sooner or she would have taken him out too soon.
I really hope we get to see him in action soon


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 2, 2014)

The murim really are a pathetic bunch. 
With their display in this chapter, I really can't see why the government thought of them as a threat.
After all, it only took some explosives to make them shit their pants and the government has plenty of that.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 2, 2014)

So many build up chapters, I can't wait until the fighting starts. I especially want to see Shiwoon give 9 Art's gang the Kangsung treatment right in front of him.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 2, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> So many build up chapters, I can't wait until the fighting starts. I especially want to see Shiwoon give 9 Art's gang the Kangsung treatment right in front of him.



Yeah, I would like to see this too. It would be great if he could remember he was his disciple.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2014)

Nice chapter hope shiwoon beats dome of the elder so they can learn respect


----------



## BlueDemon (May 2, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The murim really are a pathetic bunch.
> With their display in this chapter, I really can't see why the government thought of them as a threat.
> After all, it only took some explosives to make them shit their pants and the government has plenty of that.



Haha, yeah, if those fuckers back off so quickly, I don't really know what the problem is, lol.
But I don't think the problem was ever if they could contain them, but rather they wanted to keep everything away from the public...



Goomoonryong said:


> So many build up chapters, I can't wait until the fighting starts. I especially want to see Shiwoon give 9 Art's gang the Kangsung treatment right in front of him.





Gabe said:


> Nice chapter hope shiwoon beats dome of the elder so they can learn respect



Yeah, can't wait for shit to get serious already. Don't think Shioon can beat any of the older Masters yet (at least the most prominent ones), but he should be enough for some of their minions...so if they're dumb enough to attack, they'll be put down in a spectacular fashion, I hope!

The interaction between Jinnie and Sera was interesting too...


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 2, 2014)

^ if he can fight Chundo-kid, and win, he can beat the shit outta any of the masters...now the grandmasters are another story.


----------



## Face (May 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Haha, yeah, if those fuckers back off so quickly, I don't really know what the problem is, lol.
> But I don't think the problem was ever if they could contain them, but rather they wanted to keep everything away from the public...
> 
> 
> ...



Most of those old masters would be beat without a doubt. All except for those two who fought GMR in part 1.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 2, 2014)

Why in the world would they attack Shioon?


----------



## Randomaxe (May 2, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Why in the world would they attack Shioon?



Shioon did call them out for wanting to run away. Embarrassing the  Elders, then when they tell him he doesn't know anything, Shioon says teach me. I see that  as going school yard.


----------



## reaperunique (May 2, 2014)

I'm not sure if the following two have or haven't already, but if Jae-Kyu Kwon and Chun-Woo Han met in a fight now, I wonder, who would come out victorious?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 2, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ if he can fight Chundo-kid, and win, he can beat the shit outta any of the masters...now the grandmasters are another story.



Well, even if he won against that guy, it wasn't at 100%. And I don't think he'd be able to beat those masters at such a level already. Or can he? I don't know what to think of the power ups he's getting...but I guess he should get to solid Master level soon enough (I mean, even Cool Guy was refered to as "Master" level...but what I mean is a bit more than that).



reaperunique said:


> I'm not sure if the following two have or haven't already, but if Jae-Kyu Kwon and Chun-Woo Han met in a fight now, I wonder, who would come out victorious?



In 9AD's current condition, I can't say...and seeing how poorly Kangsung fared against him...meh.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2014)

I think shiwoon was smiling last chapter because he beat hyuk in his hyperbolic time chamber. And of so he will be stronger then most masters. Didn't hyuk do okay vs 9ad when he used bot at the roof in part one.


----------



## Face (May 2, 2014)

IMO Shioon is now at Master level and is starting to approach Grand Master.  Considering how well So-Chun fought against NAD on that roof, I am willing to bet that he one of the strongest in the murim aside from the 10 Grand Masters.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 3, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I think shiwoon was smiling last chapter because he beat hyuk in his hyperbolic time chamber. And of so he will be stronger then most masters. Didn't hyuk do okay vs 9ad when he used bot at the roof in part one.





Face said:


> IMO Shioon is now at Master level and is starting to approach Grand Master.  Considering how well So-Chun fought against NAD on that roof, I am willing to bet that he one of the strongest in the murim aside from the 10 Grand Masters.



Ah, you're right, there was that as well. But still, him fighting against 9AD and against Shioon might have been on different levels of seriousness. But I guess that if he did beat him during his training, the author might have wanted to convey he was around his level...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2014)

Shioon smiling doesn't mean much really, he'll smile if he's getting stomped as long as he knows he's getting something out of it.


----------



## Hitorio (May 3, 2014)

Considering the _blatant stalemate_ in their sparring session that was shown right before Shioon smiled, I'll take that as an indication that Park and Jeon are trying to tell us:
"They're fighting on the same level. Shioon is greatly pleased with this."

I also like how nicely Park rendered Sera and Jinie in this chapter.

This chapter cover has one of my favorite instances of Sera's face in the manhwa so far - if not my actual favorite. Her lips are the reason. With a facial style that's so simplified, the way an artist draws lips can have a huge impact on the appeal of the face overall. There are times at which I don't like how Park renders them, but this time, he sniped the G spot.
Also, her bust is more pronounced here. Usually, I dislike how Park draws boobs in shirts that expose the top of the cleavage and let the shirt drape over the rest of the bust. I don't think he draws it in a flattering fashion considering the way he draws shirt physics and bust anatomy in the manhwa; so much spatial detail is left unexpressed and we're left with a not very visually stimulating sight. On the cover, though, the lighting/color helps us to interpret the bust's spatial properties and we can view them as existing more convincingly. If you can imagine an external force imparting kinetic energy on those tits and having said tits respond, Park's doing it right. Perform a "If I slap it, what'll its response look like?" test.



I like their lateral proportions. You can imagine them walking with that hip sway, can't you?


----------



## Randomaxe (May 3, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> Considering the _blatant stalemate_ in their sparring session that was shown right before Shioon smiled, I'll take that as an indication that Park and Jeon are trying to tell us:
> "They're fighting on the same level. Shioon is greatly pleased with this."
> 
> I also like how nicely Park rendered Sera and Jinie in this chapter.
> ...



I like stories with pictures,  but I bet you did well in descriptive writing. Your evaluation gave her physical depth. At least her  breasts.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2014)

Where is the Southern Red Star at aka Fox guy. 

Need to get his ass back and help deal with this shit.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 3, 2014)

How about the immovable steel wall, haven't seen him since he freed Sera and Ha-iL. He usually doesn't know his own strength.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2014)

He needs to show up to and take care of business as well. 

I wonder how strong he is possibly border line master level?


----------



## Hitorio (May 3, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He needs to show up to and take care of business as well.
> 
> *I wonder how strong he is possibly border line master level?*



I wonder how strong his ragdoll would be if Chun-Woo or Shioon placed a Spirit-Breaking Strike on his chin.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 4, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Where is the Southern Red Star at aka Fox guy.
> 
> Need to get his ass back and help deal with this shit.





Randomaxe said:


> How about the immovable steel wall, haven't seen him since he freed Sera and Ha-iL. He usually doesn't know his own strength.



Yeah, I really wonder where those guys are. What did Elder Kwon answer again when asked? Immovable Steel Wall was in a kind of detention or something? And what about the Southern Red Star? Those are two great assets the Sun Woo are missing (actually, the only real high level fighter they had, barring the Elders, before Shioon got to this level).


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 4, 2014)

Detective said:


> It's like he has a Hyperbolic Time Chamber now within his mind.
> 
> *Also, Jinnie continues to prove why she will be the Head wife of the Harem.*
> _
> ...



Exactly my thought reading this chapter .

Oh, and lately these chapters seem...incomplete. Yeah, they have the full page count, but they end so suddenly. Maybe the creators are really pressed for time?


----------



## Randomaxe (May 4, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, I really wonder where those guys are. What did Elder Kwon answer again when asked? Immovable Steel Wall was in a kind of detention or something? And what about the Southern Red Star? Those are two great assets the Sun Woo are missing (actually, the only real high level fighter they had, barring the Elders, before Shioon got to this level).



I searched back to the last reference of the Southern Red Star, and it was the conversation between Elders Kwon and Min Sa-Oak, 136 trans.  it's quite possible that he might be searching for Lady Sosul. The Immovable Steel wall just disappeared without a trace.

About the lead for capturing Shioon's heart, take a look at what a mature Lady Sosul might look like,   
136 trans
This is the other manwha that Park Jin Hwan draws, I think she could be a player.


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I searched back to the last reference of the Southern Red Star, and it was the conversation between Elders Kwon and Min Sa-Oak, 136 trans.  it's quite possible that he might be searching for Lady Sosul. The Immovable Steel wall just disappeared without a trace.
> 
> About the lead for capturing Shioon's heart, take a look at what a mature Lady Sosul might look like,
> 136 trans
> This is the other manwha that Park Jin Hwan draws, I think she could be a player.



I that would be a good look for her.
Also I wonder if we may see a return of her sometime soonn. Wasn't kaiser and other looking at the situation at going in with 9ad threw a monitor maybe they will see what whatever goes on in the stadium the tournament or whatever and she will be there and see shiwoon  when he enter and fights. Hope fully he will fight the suc soon. Also I think the authors have shiwoon training by fighting hyuk because he may fight smug face. They may have similar styles


----------



## Randomaxe (May 5, 2014)

I hope we see her  soon. This  has  me thinking what do you think will be the trigger will be for her to go through Hwan Gol Tal Tae? I can't see Sosul being brought to a near death condition. Wait a minute, what if the trigger is the host's ki? What if the Ki becomes too strong for the body to contain. We know it's the ki that does all the work, maybe  when the ki's strength is so out of balance with the body it starts Hwan Gol Tal Tae to bring them back in balance. When Elder Jeon gave Shioon his ki, he got the kick start to put him over the top.  What I mean is, Shioon's ki could focus on rebirth while the Elder's did the healing. It's just a thought.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 5, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I searched back to the last reference of the Southern Red Star, and it was the conversation between Elders Kwon and Min Sa-Oak, 136 trans.  it's quite possible that he might be searching for Lady Sosul. The Immovable Steel wall just disappeared without a trace.
> 
> About the lead for capturing Shioon's heart, take a look at what a mature Lady Sosul might look like,
> 136 trans
> This is the other manwha that Park Jin Hwan draws, I think she could be a player.



Dang, she's hot. But I'd still prefer Sera/Jinnie over her. And I do hope he'll have her look somewhat different in The Breaker.

As for Gyu Bum, yeah, looks like it, but they didn't say it out loud. 
And after re-reading the chapter I noticed the other Elder talking about how the clan consolidated around Shioon as a leader and that Sosul's appearance is actually the only unsure factor which will determine the clan's future, because of her possibly being influenced by the Black Forest defence.

Which can also possibly lead to a schism when she's back...I really can't wait to see how the Elders react - and how obvious it'll be if she's under Kaiser's influence. At least we can be sure that Jinnie and the others will be on his side, but as for most of the clan? And even Kwon? Damn, this gonna be good.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 5, 2014)

Here's a better picture of her. 
136 trans


----------



## Irishwonder (May 6, 2014)

After re-reading the latest story arc, I've found that I'm actually disappointed that Shioon has been made the Alliance Chief in the series.  For starters, the kid just got his ki center back a few weeks ago (in story), but more than that it eliminates a huge opponent for Shioon and the Sunwoo clan.

I always kind of imagined Shioon and the Sunwoo clan tearing down the current alliance piece by piece and in the end rebuilding a new, more honorable alliance.  I really hope the old alliance chief and glasses force Shioon out somehow...


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2014)

Shioon is actually in the best position to do that right now. Doing it from outside as merely the head of the Sunwoo would've meant going into violent clashes with other clans. That's really no different from what Murim clans have been doing since the alliance was first made. Not to mention how much harder that would've made it for the Murim to deal with 9AD and the SUC. Shioon can now reform the Murim without using force as he finds himself above all the other clans from a political perspective as well as being the head of one of the most powerful clans (if not the most powerful). His position as alliance chief gave him a lot more leverage, and I think that's exactly why Kang Sung wanted him there.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 6, 2014)

Oh I totally agree with you.  I'd just rather see the violence than the politics .  

It's also that we've got so many panels of different alliance members being shown that they're frightened of the strength of a reconsolidated Sunwoo clan that it would be a shame not to show them waging hell on the other clans and the corrupted alliance that dared oppress them .


----------



## Roman (May 6, 2014)

I think you can count on there being dissenters from the alliance in the near future, particularly after 9AD is dealt with in one way or another. Even in his position, Shioon potentially has a lot of enemies to deal with, and I certainly like the idea that Shioon will change the Murim without relying on traditional Murim methods because otherwise, that wouldn't be a change at all. Said dissenters won't like this change either which is why he could still have enemies within the alliance. His biggest enemies right now, however, are 9AD in a manner of speaking, and definitely Kaiser who's controlling him. Shioon needs the Murim to be united to take both of them on, especially the latter.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 6, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Here's a better picture of her.
> 136 trans




*Spoiler*: __ 



The fuck? That girl's actually a guy? :amazed


----------



## Randomaxe (May 6, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck? That girl's actually a guy? :amazed




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it's ironic but, the Shioon character is Controlling her. It appears that the 2 characters switch bodies to control the mecha beast.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 6, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's ironic but, the Shioon character is Controlling her. It appears that the 2 characters switch bodies to control the mecha beast.



Fun stuff, lol. I already have a long backlog of mangas, but I'll keep this in mind


----------



## hadou (May 6, 2014)

I have grown more disappointed with this series. As time goes by, the chapters become more lacking in substance. I am not talking about action. I am talking about story progression, character development, congruency in character's actions. Many times I feel as if the author of the series either does not know where he wants to go with the story, or simply does not know how to get there.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 7, 2014)

hadou said:


> I have grown more disappointed with this series. As time goes by, the chapters become more lacking in substance. I am not talking about action. I am talking about story progression, character development, congruency in character's actions. Many times I feel as if the author of the series either does not know where he wants to go with the story, or simply does not know how to get there.



If you mean Girls of The Wild then I get you.


----------



## hadou (May 7, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> If you mean Girls of The Wild then I get you.



Think again.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 7, 2014)

^I have to echo Punk Zebra, other than a recently slowed down story progression, I don't see what your saying.


----------



## hadou (May 8, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> ^I have to echo Punk Zebra, other than a recently slowed down story progression, I don't see what your saying.



Read The Breaker: New Waves. Start at the beginning up to the latest chapter. In your progression, keep a mental note at what point in the story each chapter starts and ends. Then you will see what I am saying.


----------



## bludvein (May 8, 2014)

hadou said:


> Read The Breaker: New Waves. Start at the beginning up to the latest chapter. In your progression, keep a mental note at what point in the story each chapter starts and ends. Then you will see what I am saying.



Umm, no. If anything its picked up imo. Stuff happening everywhere.

The first 40-50 chapters or so were the slow ones.


----------



## Jotun (May 8, 2014)

I don't agree, but I can see why you think that. It's hard to go back to "normal" pacing after all of the back to back Shioon fighting chapters. Fighting Cool Guy x 2, Highschool fight, Island Fight, Sparring...

Edit:

raw 

Double edit:

scan might be a little late, ephemeral from mangacow isn't online.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jinnie is pretty cute when she gets embarrassed 

And it looks like maybe I got my wish???  No more Alliance Chief Shioon?  Or at least not working with the other clans.  Shioon's becoming a cold motherf*cker


----------



## Jotun (May 9, 2014)

friend Cow was trolling  

heres the scan 136 trans


----------



## Irishwonder (May 9, 2014)

Ah, damn.  Well it sure looked like it from the RAW  

Decent setup chapter.  Love how Shioon just itches to fight So-Chun now everytime they meet.


----------



## Goomoonryong (May 9, 2014)

Jinie made this chapter.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 9, 2014)

A rather laid back transitional chapter, but still fucking badass. Just the fact that Shioon wants to beat So-Chun's face in made me giddy. Not to mention him stepping up as a leader.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 9, 2014)

This chapter was great! Shioon stands up to everybody and says how things really are, cements his position as Gaju and goes to confront the enemy.
Now the others are shamed and will be remembered as cowards in the Murim history if they don't do anything. Great move!



Irishwonder said:


> Ah, damn.  Well it sure looked like it from the RAW
> 
> Decent setup chapter.  Love how Shioon just itches to fight So-Chun now everytime they meet.



Haha, yeah. Though, the vibe is a bit...homoerotic?  (well, wasn't it always?) 

And oh Jinie...so sweet =)


----------



## Randomaxe (May 9, 2014)

It feels like the author  has just about finished setting the table, and now we can watch the conflict with wonder.


----------



## Ceria (May 9, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> A rather laid back transitional chapter, but still fucking badass. Just the fact that Shioon wants to beat So-Chun's face in made me giddy. Not to mention him stepping up as a leader.



Yeah I know, it really shows progression on his part. 



BlueDemon said:


> This chapter was great! Shioon stands up to everybody and says how things really are, cements his position as Gaju and goes to confront the enemy.
> Now the others are shamed and will be remembered as cowards in the Murim history if they don't do anything. Great move!
> 
> Haha, yeah. Though, the vibe is a bit...homoerotic?  (well, wasn't it always?)
> ...



Definitely, that Jinnie scene was awkward as hell when her grandfather saw her, it was well written cause i felt that awkwardness, rough. but then his comment that she was young and sensitive to things  

He's a true  getting those hoes to work.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 9, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Definitely, that Jinnie scene was awkward as hell when her grandfather saw her, it was well written cause i felt that awkwardness, rough. but then his comment that she was young and sensitive to things
> 
> He's a true  getting those hoes to work.



Shioon will face a whole other set of problems when the Elder catches on what's going on 



Randomaxe said:


> It feels like the author  has just about finished setting the table, and now we can watch the conflict with wonder.



Oh man, you don't know how happy I am the stage is finally set and we can finally get it on with the action.
Don't get me wrong, I also think the chapter we had were good (and necessary of course) but I'm just so hyped to see Shioon in action, dammit!


----------



## conorgenov (May 9, 2014)

OH SHIT! shit is going DOWN sunwoo gonna fuck bitches UP


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2014)

Good chapter shiwoon wants to beat hyuk  badly. Like how he cemented his role as leader. Wonder why hyuk asked him who he really was


----------



## Roman (May 9, 2014)

He didn't outright ask him who he is. That was more like his internal monologue. Much as it's been since the first time they met 

But yeah, pretty good chapter. Jinie entertained me greatly once again. Even if Shiwoon's training was interrupted, I doubt he hasn't improved.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 9, 2014)

Shioon is obviously half Saiyan, he's probably the bastard son of Raditz. I also love how Sera was the perfect waifu and followed her man's orders without question.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 9, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Yeah I know, it really shows progression on his part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed that for you 
Does the artist not realize Jinni is competing with Sera? Every issue Sera is dressed to the nines while Jinni looks exactly like she did in first issue. What did Shioon call her, a delinquent.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 9, 2014)

So much parring wanking going on in this thread. 
This chapter makes it even more obvious, that he doesn't have eyes for anyone other than his off-panel girlfriend.
Except for maybe So-Chun, since his obsession with him is quite severe.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 9, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Shioon will face a whole other set of problems when the Elder catches on what's going on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once Shioon becomes end of series strong, Elder Kwon will be pimping Jinnie out for that union to happen 

I think we probably have another 1 or 2 chapters before any real fighting happens.  It seems like we'll probably get Smiling Blade next chapter and Shioon and Sunwoo mobilizing.  But hey, maybe we'll get to see Gyu-Bum and the Immovable Steel Wall in action soon too.


----------



## OS (May 9, 2014)

that fanservice.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 9, 2014)

I never realized the obvious before now...That Sunwoo and ChundoMoon are the 2 big dick clans of the murim.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 9, 2014)

Uhh, was anyone else a bit confused by the skinny guy with glasses? Maybe it's been discussed before I don't know, but are there two skinny guys with glasses who look identical?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 9, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Uhh, was anyone else a bit confused by the skinny guy with glasses? Maybe it's been discussed before I don't know, but are there two skinny guys with glasses who look identical?





 The guy with the round glasses is a munju of another clan and a member of the 10 grandmasters.  

The guy with rectangular glasses is an elder of the sunwoo.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 9, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> The guy with the round glasses is a munju of another clan and a member of the 10 grandmasters.
> 
> The guy with rectangular glasses is an elder of the sunwoo.



Thanks  That clears up a lot, this chapter had them looking like twins.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 9, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Once Shioon becomes end of series strong, Elder Kwon will be pimping Jinnie out for that union to happen
> 
> I think we probably have another 1 or 2 chapters before any real fighting happens.  It seems like we'll probably get Smiling Blade next chapter and Shioon and Sunwoo mobilizing.  *But hey, maybe we'll get to see Gyu-Bum and the Immovable Steel Wall in action soon too*.



Amen to the last part, man! But I guess they'll come in just in time to avoid some major defeat/catastrophe! Can't wait!


----------



## BlueDemon (May 10, 2014)

^Cannot unsee


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 10, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Must be a godly technique for hearing conversations hundreds of miles away. :amazed



Or just inbreeding.
Which explains why we don't see the father in this manhwa.


----------



## Ceria (May 10, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Fixed that for you
> Does the artist not realize Jinni is competing with Sera? Every issue Sera is dressed to the nines while Jinni looks exactly like she did in first issue. What did Shioon call her, a delinquent.



Sera is the classy babe you marry, Jinni is the little bit on the side. I don't see her being anything more than that.


----------



## Griever (May 10, 2014)

Mm, Jinni is more battle ready than Sera. After all when was the last time we've actually seen Sera fight?, and what was she wearing at that time?, sweats, she was wearing sweats


----------



## hell no (May 10, 2014)

I think so far Sera > Sosul > Jinnie > that classmate girl.
though I hope the author of the manga follows the traditions in wuxia and lets dude make all of them his wives.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 10, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Sera is the classy babe you marry, Jinni is the little bit on the side. I don't see her being anything more than that.



I see we're on the same wave length, I was thinking Jinni is the girl you settle for when the last call bell rings. In the morning you lose her number after you break away.  Sera on the other hand is going to make you work, and you don't discard her that fast when you have work for it. 



Griever said:


> Mm, Jinni is more battle ready than Sera. After all when was the last time we've actually seen Sera fight?, and what was she wearing at that time?, sweats, she was wearing sweats



I wouldn't call that a fight considering she was sacrificing herself for her man, and she could only act like a pin cushion, since they were both fighting blind. If we think about her last real fight, I remember her totally schooling Jinni, while wearing a Hanbok. Which, Shioon, at the time thought she was the most beautiful girl. So much so, that he gladly drank poison. About those sweats, they almost made me forget Shiho 's sweats.


----------



## Griever (May 10, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I wouldn't call that a fight considering she was sacrificing herself for her man, and she could only act like a pin cushion, since they were both fighting blind. If we think about her last real fight, I remember her totally schooling Jinni, while wearing a Hanbok. Which, Shioon, at the time thought she was the most beautiful girl. So much so, that he gladly drank poison. About those sweats, they almost made me forget Shiho 's sweats.



Only thing that really matter is; she went there with the anticipation of a fight or at the very least, anticipating the need for agile movement. 
And come on:



She's punk


----------



## Randomaxe (May 10, 2014)

Griever said:


> Only thing that really matter is; she went there with the anticipation of a fight or at the very least, anticipating the need for agile movement.
> And come on:
> 
> 
> ...



You know that's foul, pulling a cover, its the only time she's ever on par with Sera. Maybe the maid uniform, yeah that was hot!   For the most part though, she looks like a hobo in most chapters. The other reason  she wore black sweats besides practicality, stealth. I guess she should have brought a flashlight with her.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 11, 2014)

Griever said:


> Only thing that really matter is; she went there with the anticipation of a fight or at the very least, anticipating the need for agile movement.
> And come on:
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say that's the best cover of the entire series .


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2014)

I find Jinnie the hottest girl in shiwoon harem. He need to make boobs join his harem to the suc girl


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2014)

Griever said:


> Mm, Jinni is more battle ready than Sera. After all when was the last time we've actually seen Sera fight?, and what was she wearing at that time?, sweats, she was wearing sweats



That wasn't a fight, and the one time Sera actually bothered to attack, she completely outmaneuvered him [1,2]. She's also a confirmed Master-level, by Jinie's own admission after she tossed her off the roof [3], whilst Jinie is noted to be just short of reaching that level. Incidentally, the one other time Sera actually made a move, it involved getting Jinie locked down after she tried to help Shioon against Smiling Sword.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 11, 2014)

Anyone got any predictions about what the SUC has going on at the stadium?  I have an idea myself, but I'd like to see what other people are thinking here too


----------



## Jotun (May 11, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That wasn't a fight, and the one time Sera actually bothered to attack, she completely outmaneuvered him [1,2]. She's also a confirmed Master-level, by Jinie's own admission after she tossed her off the roof [3], whilst Jinie is noted to be just short of reaching that level. Incidentally, the one other time Sera actually made a move, it involved getting Jinie locked down after she tried to help Shioon against Smiling Sword.





As far as what is to come, it is most likely going to be a tournament/free for all. I expect there to be explosions planted somewhere and it might be a distraction for something else going on in the city. We might see Sosul enter the scene soon.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 11, 2014)

Who would be the contestants in this battle royal? Didn't the SUC just threaten to blow up any clan HQ's if they show up at the stadium? I was thinking, maybe whoever goes to the stadium, gets drafted into the SUC via medication.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 11, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Who would be the contestants in this battle royal? Didn't the SUC just threaten to blow up any clan HQ's if they show up at the stadium? I was thinking, maybe whoever goes to the stadium, gets drafted into the SUC via medication.




This is *VERY* similar to my guess as well 

I think they're going to demonstrate the effects of the drug on a normal person or show what someone already on the drug is capable of so that the people in the stadium will willingly want to join the SUC as opposed to getting forced into it.  This way it seems like 9AD is this God bestowing extra-human power.



Jotun said:


> I expect there to be explosions planted somewhere and it might be a distraction for something else going on in the city.




I could see this happening too.  The SUC has always been a few steps ahead of the murim.  It wouldn't surprise me if they used this opportunity to attack either headquarters of the Chundoomoon or Sunwoo clans while the Alliance is crippled with fear from the bombs to provide support/backup.


----------



## Griever (May 11, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That wasn't a fight, and the one time Sera actually bothered to attack, she completely outmaneuvered him [1,2]. She's also a confirmed Master-level, by Jinie's own admission after she tossed her off the roof [3], whilst Jinie is noted to be just short of reaching that level. Incidentally, the one other time Sera actually made a move, it involved getting Jinie locked down after she tried to help Shioon against Smiling Sword.



I addressed this on the previous page, and i don't know why you're bringing up the rest as i have not brought either of their 'combat capabilities' into question. So, i don't get why you seem to be trying to tell me; Sera is stronger than Jinni?.


----------



## Hitorio (May 12, 2014)

Griever said:


> I addressed this on the previous page, and i don't know why you're bringing up the rest as i have not brought either of their 'combat capabilities' into question. So, i don't get why you seem to be trying to tell me; Sera is stronger than Jinni?.



When you said that Jinie was more battle-ready than Sera, Atlantic Storm misunderstood you and thought that you meant that Jinie was a stronger fighter than Sera.
Sutomu, he was talking about their outfits. :ho


Gang Ha-Ill, I have had it with your Jeon-&-Park-beckoned cockblocking.  This shit is moving at an inch per hour.


This is like Tien telling Goku he'll crack his ribs. This little shit feels zero shame from getting shat on by both the Nine-Arts sensei and the student. :ignoramus


Jinie's prayers to Jeon Geuk-Jin have been answered; she's back in the game. According to this chapter and Sera's comment about Jinie knowing Shioon better than she does, we're in the phase of the pairing orbit in which the one that lagged behind for so long can sprint back to the heat of the race.
I liked you in this chapter, Jinie, but I have no faith that your creators will lead you to the finish line - or anyone in this series whose name isn't Shiho, for that matter. 


Ironically, these two bishies are the manliest motherfuckers in their age group. Still waiting for this duo to demolish 10,000 before they start their warm up.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 12, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> This is like Tien telling Goku he'll crack his ribs.



You mean this awesome friend  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NhN86rKACA[/YOUTUBE]

And the only problem with Sera is that her personality is kind of bland.  She's waaaay to serious for a girl her age.  Jinnie on the other hand seems like she'd be more fun to hang around with.  I don't really care for either one though...


----------



## Randomaxe (May 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> This is *VERY* similar to my guess as well
> 
> I think they're going to demonstrate the effects of the drug on a normal person or show what someone already on the drug is capable of so that the people in the stadium will willingly want to join the SUC as opposed to getting forced into it.  This way it seems like 9AD is this God bestowing extra-human power.
> 
> ...



Now that you've given it some dimension, It's quite possible that if it is a recruiment drive those that resist could become initiation fodder. I know i just liked going dark there. Also Jotun's theory could be thrown in as well. might as well go big.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 12, 2014)

Yep.  It could be anything really.  Whatever it is, it should be pretty exciting considering it'll be closing out Part 2.  Hopefully it'll live up to Part 1 finale expectations.  Frankly, I would love if Part 2 ends with Shi-ho waking up and Sosul returning.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Yep.  It could be anything really.  Whatever it is, it should be pretty exciting considering it'll be closing out Part 2.  Hopefully it'll live up to Part 1 finale expectations.  Frankly, I would love if Part 2 ends with Shi-ho waking up and Sosul returning.



That would be a great finish. If that happened, I don't think I could handle all the cliffhanger complaints. It's not like it would be unexpected.


----------



## Ceria (May 13, 2014)

I thought it was stated by the author that part two has ended already?

I don't know if this has been confirmed or even mentioned, but what if Shioon's mother woke up and was actually a member of the murim-in of some hidden clan or maybe even an opposing clan to the sunwoo. 

Her absence in the series has been kind of a curious thing, claiming to always be working, even eating at her job. Maybe she was an assassin or something?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 13, 2014)

It was a mistranslation.  The author stated that Part 2 was in it's ending story, not that it had ended already.  There should be a title change for when we begin Part 3 just like "New Waves" had.

I've seen Shioon's family brought up now and again with his father and mother being in the murim, but I don't know... It would kind of ruin the story for me.  It would mean he was pretty much destined to be a murim-in through lineage and we all have seen how well that worked out in Naruto...

If the author wants to bring the mother more into the story, I think a better way to do it would be through the Blood and Bone clan.  The creepy doc could have experimented on her in some way either turning her into something like it's previous members



or just having her wake up insane and murderously deranged .  That would be sure to piss off Shioon


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2014)

One thing that I have always found interesting is who is shiwoons father. I think he will end up being a murim member and that is why shiwoon is a genious.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> One thing that I have always found interesting is who is shiwoons father. I think he will end up being a murim member and that is why shiwoon is a genious.



Like are you tryin to take away from Shioon's greatness.

This would make me think of Shioon differently and not in a good way. Why can''t the parents be normal. Its like I'm obviously going to become Hokage because my father was one or I'm obviously a martial arts genius or something because my father is a murim.

No special parents just normal will do please


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Like are you tryin to take away from Shioon's greatness.
> 
> This would make me think of Shioon differently and not in a good way. Why can''t the parents be normal. Its like I'm obviously going to become Hokage because my father was one or I'm obviously a martial arts genius or something because my father is a murim.
> 
> No special parents just normal will do please



Just cause your parents are great and you become great does not take anything from you. I do not see. I thing wrong with this. It is not going to taking anything from it. People are always to critically of this imo. He had to come from somewhere and my thinking is if he was a nobody we would have seen him already at least in a picture or flashback


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Just cause your parents are great and you become great does not take anything from you. I do not see. I thing wrong with this. It is not going to taking anything from it. People are always to critically of this imo. He had to come from somewhere and my thinking is if he was a nobody we would have seen him already at least in a picture or flashback



I know his father has to come from somewhere, but why does he have to be murim of all things? I just like it that for once the main characters parents is just normal for once.


----------



## Griever (May 13, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> No special parents just normal will do please



His father being a martial artist wouldn't really make him "special" might be he was a low level martial artist. plus, considering he is of the yin-body type, he is already special.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 16, 2014)

Any hint of the Raw?


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2014)

No Author notes or anything from Ateam forums, raw prolly out soon? It's 3:12 pm in South Korea right now so it could be out in an hour or 2. It seems to get released as soon as I say things like this though so..... 

Edit:

Sure enough 

Double Edit:

Scan 3


----------



## WraithX959 (May 16, 2014)

Freaking viruses, this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2014)

Wait what? What virus??


----------



## Griever (May 16, 2014)

Interesting chapter. I had a feeling that lone wolf might try and join up with the Sunwoo after his little clash with 9AD, but looks like we'll have to wait another week to find out  

Also: what virus?.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 16, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Wait what? What virus??



Well, technically it's more like safari pop-ups. I'm browsing from my iPhone. Still sucks though.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 16, 2014)

Wow, is it possible that Bald Ryu is first defector? Maybe he is there to stop any Murim-in from being crusaders. I just can't think that it sits well with him that 9AD is being controlled. If how the old chief described his relationship to Unwol, then that would make 9AD and him like brothers.

As great as that cover art is, I would have traded it four at least five more pages of content. Sashee hasn't played a role in this story for like 70 chapters, putting her on the cover only reminds me of how irrelevant she is.


----------



## Ceria (May 16, 2014)

Adblock and No script are very useful things my friends. 

Damn nice chapter but why so short? Things are moving nicely, but I wasn't expecting Lone wolf to appear.


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2014)

Wonder why bald ryu is there would be intesting if he is defecting


----------



## Sphyer (May 16, 2014)

Yi Gyu Bum finally about to fight


----------



## Miyoshi (May 16, 2014)

*I like the chess move by Shioon (Play your enemies close)*


----------



## Di@BoLik (May 16, 2014)

So lone wolf is the gauge to show Yi Gyu Bum's progress?


----------



## conorgenov (May 16, 2014)

oh shit, shit is going down fast


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 16, 2014)

Di@BoLik said:


> So lone wolf is the gauge to show Yi Gyu Bum's progress?



There's also Big Mountain there. Maybe Lone Wolf will take on both.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 16, 2014)

Hell yeah, this was a great fucking chapter! The scene is almost set, the main player are moving already!!!
It's great to see Yi Gyu Bum and the Unmovable Wall again! Seems like only the former will get to see some action, but it makes sense, somebody has to take care of the clan.

Keeping Glasses close is a good move, hopefully they'll keep an eye on him and prevent him (or at least foresee ) from doing something (too) dumb.

The Sahee cover was nice, but as someone above already said, what's the point?! Would have liked to see the Goth Girl or something 



c3zz4rr said:


> There's also Big Mountain there. Maybe Lone Wolf will take on both.



Do you think he's so strong as to be able to take them both? I think most people agree Shioon now would be able to beat Bald Ryuu (without BT), but shouldn't Yi Gyu Bum be around the same level or even stronger?

And I don't think he's necessarily out to fight them, maybe only to warn them or something. Not that I'd have anything a short skirmish.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 16, 2014)

It hard to know how strong Yi Gyu Bum is, what I remember is that western red star was said to be the strongest super nova.  Also, So Jung did say he was another monster when he attacked Shioon at Sunwoo HQ. He said that after elder Kwon laid the smack down on him.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 16, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> It hard to know how strong Yi Gyu Bum is, what I remember is that western red star was said to be the strongest super nova.  Also, So Jung did say he was another monster when he attacked Shioon at Sunwoo HQ. He said that after elder Kwon laid the smack down on him.



Yi Gyu Bum is the Southern Red Star, do you mean him with that or do you mean the other unkown Supernova? I forgot where they said that about him.


----------



## Griever (May 16, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yi Gyu Bum is the Southern Red Star, do you mean him with that or do you mean the other unkown Supernova? I forgot where they said that about him.



Wasn't the western star the one shioon kicked through the door when he was fighting lone wolf at the school?. I think the only one we've yet to see is the eastern star?...


----------



## BlueDemon (May 16, 2014)

According to the wiki, you're right, he's the Western White Star!

So there's an Eastern Blue Star? Or which color's it going to be? Yellow? Green?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2014)

Yi Gyu-Bum should be at the same level as Lone Wolf, since it's heavily implied that he's the strongest of the revealed Supernovas so far.


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2014)

It's funny cuz everyone was like where is Yi Gyu Bum and Big Mountain at?! Good chapter, just short as fuck. I didn't like the cover, cuz fuck Saehee


----------



## Griever (May 16, 2014)

Jotun said:


> It's funny cuz everyone was like where is Yi Gyu Bum and Big Mountain at?! Good chapter, just short as fuck. I didn't like the cover, cuz fuck Saehee



Hey man, the mountain just fucking vanished like a mirage, at least Gyu-Bum was explained.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 16, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yi Gyu Bum is the Southern Red Star, do you mean him with that or do you mean the other unkown Supernova? I forgot where they said that about him.



Yes, that's what I meant, I mixed up the compass points. I thought Yi Gyu Bum was strongest, but looking back, Eastern nova hasn't been revealed. The western white star said Ha-iL was on par with Yi Gyu Bum, but I don't think that's true. Southern Red looks stronger, and northern black admitted to being weaker in part 1.

@ Jotun you have to like that when we fans started missing characters, the author answered the call.

P.S this thread deserves more than 4 friggin stars, come guys rate the thread.


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2014)

You gyu bum is back nice wonder if he can beat bald ryu he is strong smug face called him a monster


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Ha-Il on par with Yi Gyu Bum? Really? After everything he showed in part I, I really doubt that. But Ha-Il is also said to be quite the prodigy. Still, don't think they're on the same level, although Ha-Il can't be that bad when he almost got the Western White Star Dude.
> And going by "shounen logic" (I know this is a manwha, but give me a break), the last one revealed could really be the strongest...


 
During the school arc Western White Star mention the rumor, 3, and I agree Yi Gyubum seems stronger than this. Your logic makes sense here too, it's strange that the Eastern super is still a mystery.




BlueDemon said:


> He's at the wrong place anyway, so I think fighting with Shioon can be excluded. He might want to warn the Sun Woo or something. Or he just doesn't know where Shioon is?



Yeah i can't see Shioon fighting either, if anything he'll break it up before it gets good. I'm sure he'll want to know why he's there.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 17, 2014)

c3zz4rr said:


> There's also Big Mountain there. Maybe Lone Wolf will take on both.



This would be a lot of fun to see!  Only reason I wouldn't want it to happen is because people will start to think even less of the Supernovas than they already do.  



Randomaxe said:


> Yeah i can't see Shioon fighting either, if anything he'll break it up before it gets good. I'm sure he'll want to know why he's there.



I'm pretty sure that's the Sunwoo headquarters.  Kwon arranged for Gyu-bum to meet them at the stadium and the Big Mountain is staying behind at Sunwoo to protect HQ.

Either way though, it's likely he came to just deliver a message and any fighting will be short lived.  I don't think he's defecting personally, but like the other captains he doesn't agree with the SUC's methods 100%.  Though it's likely a message about 9AD, I actually kind of hope it's more Sosul/Sunwoo related.  And I can't help but think the fact that Elder Jeon being brought up isn't a coincidence for this exchange either.  There will be killing intent! 

I'm still holding out hope that Lone Wolf is there to attack the Sunwoo and not just talk (as unlikely as that seems) But if he is there to attack the clan HQ than I feel that Jinnie will have her moment to shine in someway as she was left responsible.


Edit: Eh, it could be either Sunwoo HQ or Alliance HQ I guess, but unlikely.  Lone Wolf would have to have some pretty big balls to walk into the Alliance building by himself and why would the Sunwoo fodder care if they saw a figure they didn't recognize and say "where does he think he's just walking into?" unless it's their own HQ. It's weird, but its possible it's Alliance HQ I guess.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 17, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> This would be a lot of fun to see!  Only reason I wouldn't want it to happen is because people will start to think even less of the Supernovas than they already do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That does make sense, because if it was the alliance building, they would both be in the parking lot now. Thus, they should be in ear shot of each other. If this is the case, a reasonable exchange of bad blood and techniques should be on display.

You don't think Ryu Ji might be conflicted about his associates plans and tactics?


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> That does make sense, because if it was the alliance building, they would both be in the parking lot now. Thus, they should be in ear shot of each other. If this is the case, a reasonable exchange of bad blood and techniques should be on display.
> 
> You don't think Ryu Ji might be conflicted about his associates plans and tactics?



That's a good question and I think the best answer is "it's complicated." While it was strongly hinted at that he tried to delay the Sunwoo Clan from arriving at the school in order for them not to be blown up, it doesn't change the fact that he's teaching dangerous martial arts techniques to kids who want to hurt civilians and then turning a blind eye to drugging said kids and placing bombs in a highschool to use in a murim fight.  He even used several lethal techniques on a kid without a ki center.  

To me, it seems a bit "too little too late" for him to have such a change of heart, but it seems likely at this point that he's their to deliver a warning of some kind because if he was attacking I'd assume there'd be several skeletons behind him as backup.

If Lone Wolf were to defect to the Alliance what role do you think he'd play?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> During the school arc Western White Star mention the rumor, 3, and I agree Yi Gyubum seems stronger than this. Your logic makes sense here too, it's strange that the Eastern super is still a mystery.



Ah, so if the translation is right, there was _rumour_ of him being Yi Gyu Bum's equal. That makes more sense.



Irishwonder said:


> That's a good question and I think the best answer is "it's complicated." While it was strongly hinted at that he tried to delay the Sunwoo Clan from arriving at the school in order for them not to be blown up, it doesn't change the fact that he's teaching dangerous martial arts techniques to kids who want to hurt civilians and then turning a blind eye to drugging said kids and placing bombs in a highschool to use in a murim fight.  He even used several lethal techniques on a kid without a ki center.
> 
> To me, it seems a bit "too little too late" for him to have such a change of heart, but it seems likely at this point that he's their to deliver a warning of some kind because if he was attacking I'd assume there'd be several skeletons behind him as backup.
> 
> If Lone Wolf were to defect to the Alliance what role do you think he'd play?



Yeah, you're right. I really want to know more about his motivations, though. He didn't even know his master is dead, so maybe he just developed some hate for him because he dismissed him as a disciple? And by that he hated the Murim too?
Or he just doesn't care?

And I seriously don't know what his role would be. It could be he might just wonder off after all this, guess he isn't called Lone Wolf for nothing.
Or he might join the Sun Woo under Shioon? Or he'll go against 9AD when he's sober again and die?


----------



## Randomaxe (May 18, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> If Lone Wolf were to defect to the Alliance what role do you think he'd play?



Tou che, that 's is very good question. Ryu Ji has cross many murim taboos as you have pointed out. The "at any cost means to an end" can't be ignored. Why should he be rattled by GMR being controlled when he has committed many sins with the use of explosives. Even when he understood Shioon wasn't a murim pawn as he was lead to believe, he still went on with the execution. Yet, wasn't his recruitment based on the promise he would get to meet GMR? By his response, he wasn't thrilled to find the person he wished to speak to had been altered. It would be like someone saying, "follow me and i'll give you a Ferrari",  and after you've done their buisness, they hand you a plastic scale model. I'm just speculating but it seems the reason that brought you there loses importance when the prize you seek loses it value.


Like you said to my inquiry "it's complicated". Is it possible that lone wolf fears GMR may become expendable? This is a stretch but, he may not be there to join, but if he knows Shioon survived his attack he may be there to ask if Shioon could help him pull GMR back to himself. I'm basing this on his surprised expression when Shioon came out of bot when he heard Elder Jeon's voice. Maybe, he thinks someone with close personal ties can break through the drugs effects. I'm sure lone wolf still wants answers, but from a lucid 9AD, not one who just wants to throw down. 

Or as your other thought went, he could be there knowing Shioon Survived and wants to impede any interference.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, you're right. I really want to know more about his motivations, though. He didn't even know his master is dead, so maybe he just developed some hate for him because he dismissed him as a disciple? And by that he hated the Murim too?
> Or he just doesn't care?



I too would like to know a little more about Lone Wolf's goals.  It seems like he's just going along for the ride, but it's really not clear if he truly HATES the Murim for imprisoning Un-wol and leading him to be disowned or like you said he just doesn't care about the Murim and is indifferent to tactics used as long as he ultimately achieves his personal goals.  I suspect we'll get a little more clarity in the next chapter though.  In fact, I'm really interested in all the SUC Captains reasons for joining the SUC.



Randomaxe said:


> Like you said to my inquiry "it's complicated". Is it possible that lone wolf fears GMR may become expendable? This is a stretch but, he may not be there to join, but if he knows Shioon survived his attack he may be there to ask if Shioon could help him pull GMR back to himself. I'm basing this on his surprised expression when Shioon came out of bot when he heard Elder Jeon's voice. Maybe, he thinks someone with close personal ties can break through the drugs effects. I'm sure lone wolf still wants answers, but from a lucid 9AD, not one who just wants to throw down.



Yeah, the fact that Lone Wolf walked away from his meeting with 9AD and seemingly went straight to the Sunwoo HQ seems to imply he didn't like the fact that 9AD can't give him all the answers he wants.  It's possible he came to ask Shioon those questions or like you said give him the means to free 9AD from it's effects.  

At this point, I can also see Lone Wolf being the one to kill the Ex-Alliance Chief and not 9AD.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> In fact, I'm really interested in all the SUC Captains reasons for joining the SUC.



I do expect some background on all (or most) of them.



> At this point, I can also see Lone Wolf being the one to kill the Ex-Alliance Chief and not 9AD.



Really? I forgot how fast he got wrecked when 9AD went into BOT, but do you think Bald Ryu can do it? That would also mean Shioon could take him and I'm not even starting to talk about the Chundomoon prodigy.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2014)

Well, it's two things really.

I think that Lone Wolf is severely underrated and he's actually much stronger than most people assume.  I would say that in my opinion, Shioon and Lone Wolf may be equals right now in terms of speed and strength, but Shioon doesn't know enough Martial Arts to really compete with someone like Lone Wolf yet.  Unless he's done off panel cell phone training during his recovery from the island which is entirely possible.  


We haven't seen too much from the Ex-Chief so it's hard to gauge his skill, but I meant simply from a story standpoint.  The two have already met long ago where the Chief disrespected him and Unwol and I would find it an interesting development for 9AD if he gave up his own need for revenge and entrusted Lone Wolf with avenging their master.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 20, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I too would like to know a little more about Lone Wolf's goals.  It seems like he's just going along for the ride, but it's really not clear if he truly HATES the Murim for imprisoning Un-wol and leading him to be disowned or like you said he just doesn't care about the Murim and is indifferent to tactics used as long as he ultimately achieves his personal goals.  I suspect we'll get a little more clarity in the next chapter though.  In fact, I'm really interested in all the SUC Captains reasons for joining the SUC.



Lone Wolf's motives are partially explained, but I also, would like to know about the other captains and what lead them to join the SUC. The way Cool Guy was explaining why he let Shioon go to So Jung, it's hard to reconcile him to a group that seems to follow a code of by any means necessary.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 20, 2014)

I think that the only reason Cool Guy is still with the SUC is Goth Girl.  She may even be the reason he joined in the first place if they knew each other before.  And Kwon-Young seems pissed at the Sunwoo clan in particular for some reason and we know virtually nothing about Mr. Mustache or Thousand Face Girl's motives


----------



## Randomaxe (May 21, 2014)

Initially, I thought the motive was young masters wanting to have their skills and ideas recognized, giving them a voice in the murim - in's direction.  Now, I'm not so sure. When Jaegel,  mentioned the great Elder, that called into question the youth movement.  With this last chapter,  Ji gun calling in his friends made swiss cheese of that idea. Some of the friends look like people Kang Sung thought were SUC members. If they were discredited at their schools like Ji gun, that would explain why they would come to his aide. When I think too much, I get more questions than answers.


----------



## Jotun (May 22, 2014)

Gonna be a little late, author posted one of his sorry notices


----------



## Randomaxe (May 22, 2014)

Well at least I won't be so far removed from everyone's first impression


----------



## Ceria (May 22, 2014)

It is what it is.


----------



## kruchy (May 23, 2014)

Scan is out:
3


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2014)

It looks like the shits hitting the fan,  also in view of that announcement, that is a cliffhanger.


----------



## Sphyer (May 23, 2014)

Sounds like they're going on strike.

Least I got to see some nice Yi Gyu Bum action though.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2014)

I was really impressed by Dae San this chapter.  Using the conversation of the fight to confirm motive.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 23, 2014)

Worst cliffhanger ever. There's no way they're dead. However, if they indeed are, bravo.


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2014)

Sucks about the break but nice chapter bald ryu betraying the suc is intesting wonder what he wants to tell shiwoon it seems very likely now that 9ad is being controlled. Also they will survive would be a awful way to kill bald ryu


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Worst cliffhanger ever. There's no way they're dead. However, if they indeed are, bravo.



Nah, that would be just dumb and would considerably weaken the Sun Woo.
And by that I mean Yi Gyu Bum and the Immovable Steel Wall and nott he fodders. Bald Ryuu might have sacrificed himself? Doubt that too. Looks like they still had enough time to react and escape.

Also, what the Wall said is kinda funny, looking at the discussion we had about Bald Ryuu a few pages back. A guy like him wouldn't use a bomb, huh?

And fuck, a 2 weeks break?! Shit!! (but they're bringing the tankoubons out, that's good! Will buy this shit one day!)


----------



## Stannis (May 23, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Worst cliffhanger ever. There's no way they're dead. However, if they indeed are, bravo.



no it'd be a shitty ending for them.


----------



## Tayimus (May 23, 2014)

Why did that little skirmish between the Supernova and Blad Ryu feel more exciting than the fight between 9 Arts Dragon and 3 Arts Dragon...?


----------



## BlueDemon (May 23, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> Why did that little skirmish between the Supernova and Blad Ryu feel more exciting than the fight between 9 Arts Dragon and 3 Arts Dragon...?



Because it was...?


----------



## hell no (May 23, 2014)

So top martial experts can be killed by simple car bombs, then what's the point of trying to gain control of the world through martial arts? I'm surprised that the military guys around the globe haven't wiped out these weak sauce martial artists using the gazillion hi-tech weapons they've developed.


----------



## Butcher (May 23, 2014)

Another break .


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2014)

hell no said:


> So top martial experts can be killed by simple car bombs, then what's the point of trying to gain control of the world through martial arts? I'm surprised that the military guys around the globe haven't wiped out these weak sauce martial artists using the gazillion hi-tech weapons they've developed.



You can't really believe that bomb caught them? If when Bald Ryu had yelled his warning then we saw boom, I would be worried. The artist cut away to people on the street and gave you 4 or 5 life panels, then boom! I'm pretty confident that they would be able to find cover.

@Blue Demon, I kinda let that conversation lead me away from this possibility, but it still got us pretty close to the mark.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 23, 2014)

They so obviously are not going to die, it would be really shitty that way and I think the author himself is aware of that, it's just a normal cliffhanger.

And damn the fucking 2 week break...


----------



## Ceria (May 23, 2014)

I get the feeling that Shioon isn't going to have the support of the sunwoo forever, when Sosul returns she's going to assume command and either force him out or force him to marry her or arrange a marriage to him. The threat of her returning is always there, assuming she's been healed and is under the sway of those who govern the SUC and 9 art's own forces, it wouldn't be too far of a stretch to assume they'd want to integrate the sunwoo clan's numbers and power into their organization through her. At that time i think Shioon isn't going to go along with it, he'll be forced out or will leave of his own volition, maybe some will go with him but i get the feeling the elders won't.

I've been re-reading the series as a whole lately and i think we're getting close to her return, probably on or around the public debut of Nine arts. So it'll be curious to see what happens there. 

I have a theory which will help tie a lot of the loose ends in the story together and it involves smiling blade. 

Smiling blade and his cohorts were once refered to the "new waves" of the murim, (i believe it was by Kangsung, either near the end of breaker or the start of waves) Shioon has grown into the kind of person who could lead those new waves as he is one himself. Probably throw Hyuk so chun into that as well, once he discovers that his clan members are turncoats i could see him joining Shioon's alliance or maybe even a school/clan. maybe the new waves school. 

These are just random thoughts, we'll see if they play out.


----------



## Face (May 23, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I get the feeling that Shioon isn't going to have the support of the sunwoo forever, when Sosul returns she's going to assume command and either force him out or force him to marry her or arrange a marriage to him. The threat of her returning is always there, assuming she's been healed and is under the sway of those who govern the SUC and 9 art's own forces, it wouldn't be too far of a stretch to assume they'd want to integrate the sunwoo clan's numbers and power into their organization through her. At that time i think Shioon isn't going to go along with it, he'll be forced out or will leave of his own volition, maybe some will go with him but i get the feeling the elders won't.
> 
> I've been re-reading the series as a whole lately and i think we're getting close to her return, probably on or around the public debut of Nine arts. So it'll be curious to see what happens there.
> 
> ...



I don't see Sosul ever forcing Shioon to marry her especially if she is being mind controlled.

However I do agree with the rest. I think the Shioon leaving the Sunwoo clan is inevitable once Sosul shows up. The Alliance will change when the S.U.C gets taken out and Smug Face is no more. BFD will take their place.

The New Alliance will be smaller and consist of Shioon, Lae Won, So-Chun, Smiling Blade and the rest of his group. The elders will probably go along with Black Forest Defence's plans either because of Shioon asks them to or because it will guarantee Sosul's safety. The Sunwoo clan has been protecting Shioon since the beginning of part 2. Shioon will have more freedom to act on his own and there won't be a safety net when things go bad. Once Seoul is under BFD control, Shioon's new alliance will have to act in secrecy.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 23, 2014)

Face said:


> I don't see Sosul ever forcing Shioon to marry her especially if she is being mind controlled.
> 
> However I do agree with the rest. I think the Shioon leaving the Sunwoo clan is inevitable. It'll be him So-Chun, Smiling Blade and the rest of his group (younger gen) forming a new alliance. The elders will probably go along with Black Forest Defence's plans either because of Shioon asks them to or because it will guarantee Sosul's safety.



I've been wondering how this story was going to move after the stadium conflict. A controlled Gaju retaking the clan is a good possible path for that to happen. I would like to think Shioon has made enough of an impression that it might start a civil conflict within the Sunwoo clan, but I could see him not wanting to see any bonds broken from something like that.

In this scenario does Shioon still hold leadership of the MAA? If this is the path that the story takes, Sera would gain a significant edge in the pairing. As she is sure to follow 
Shioon and probably host the new waves operation.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 23, 2014)

Boshi said:


> no it'd be a shitty ending for them.





BlueDemon said:


> Nah, that would be just dumb and would considerably weaken the Sun Woo.
> And by that I mean Yi Gyu Bum and the Immovable Steel Wall and nott he fodders. Bald Ryuu might have sacrificed himself? Doubt that too. Looks like they still had enough time to react and escape.
> 
> Also, what the Wall said is kinda funny, looking at the discussion we had about Bald Ryuu a few pages back. A guy like him wouldn't use a bomb, huh?
> ...



I never said it would be a good outcome. I only meant I would respect the author for that decision because it would show some serious balls. It's a moot point anyway since it won't happen. Which is why it makes for a bad cliff hanger, no one actually believes Bald Ryu and Gyu-Bum Yi are truly dead.


----------



## Ceria (May 24, 2014)

Car bombs, that's utter cowardice. cue black dynamite

[YOUTUBE]3WSe9ugpXIw[/YOUTUBE]

like he said, the kind of vengeance wrought on them is gonna be biblical. hellfire and brimstone.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 24, 2014)

You know it, they just attacked the Sunwoo the 2nd time, again with a bomb. Those guys don't know when they should stop...


----------



## Randomaxe (May 24, 2014)

hell no said:


> No, I don't believe that bald Ryu and that supernova guy were done for. The thing is I find it hard to believe that these martial artists who can be killed even by simple explosive devices like car bombs stand any chance of taking over the world by fighting the governments' armies using their primitive martial arts.
> 
> They could have posed a serious threat before WW2, when military technology wasn't very developed. But there's no way they could now. If they try to sneak in the bedroom of a current major country's president, they will be detected when they are still a significant distance away and their bodies will have more bullet holes than a swiss cheese.
> 
> If they can't even take a car bomb head-on, how are they gonna tank a heat-seeking missile or an AOE bomb like the 'mother of all bombs', which most armies have plenty of.



By simple mechanics your statement is true but, the goal of the murim was never defeating advanced technology. Their primary goal was developing techniques to survive the trials of the natural world. As they gained power through their discoveries the normal world saw't to use the murim's skills for their own purposes. The murim responded to the leaders with death threats to leave them alone. New chapter out on Mangajoy.

The reason this worked was, the murim knew where the leaders were and the leaders had no clue where the clans were. The SUC has reversed that advantage, and that why the bomb are effective now. Did you forget the Kaiser's demonstration of his murim soldiers getting past one of the shadow member's security to kill him? Remember the murim doesn't allow the use of guns or bombs and even 9AD couldn't dodge a sniper.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2014)

Tons of hiatus nowadays with this series. Hopefully things will get as heated as they were earlier on soon, because right now New Waves seems to be moving at a snail's pace.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 26, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Initially, I thought the motive was young masters wanting to have their skills and ideas recognized, giving them a voice in the murim - in's direction.  Now, I'm not so sure. When Jaegel,  mentioned the great Elder, that called into question the youth movement.  With this last chapter,  Ji gun calling in his friends made swiss cheese of that idea. Some of the friends look like people Kang Sung thought were SUC members. If they were discredited at their schools like Ji gun, that would explain why they would come to his aide. When I think too much, I get more questions than answers.



I'm not sure what you're stating here, sorry   Can you rephrase it?

It seems likely to me at least that the Elder is the Kaiser as the SUC and BFD are now working together.  That and 9AD referred to the Kaiser as Elder back in part 1.  As for the other young murim-in who showed up at Ji-gun's location, those were the same members from the "New Justice Gang" who were only temporary members.  Likely when they heard about the explosion they came back to help Ji-gun.  

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Ceria (May 26, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm not sure what you're stating here, sorry   Can you rephrase it?
> 
> It seems likely to me at least that the Elder is the Kaiser as the SUC and BFD are now working together.  That and 9AD referred to the Kaiser as Elder back in part 1.  As for the other young murim-in who showed up at Ji-gun's location, those were the same members from the "New Justice Gang" who were only temporary members.  Likely when they heard about the explosion they came back to help Ji-gun.
> 
> ...



Kangsung refered to this group as the new waves of the murim, I could see Shioon joining this group if or when things turn sour with Sunwoo thanks to the return of Sosul.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 26, 2014)

Yeah, it would be nice to get some new characters in here so I'm okay with that scenario if Shioon somehow loses or gives up his Alliance title.  And it seems funny considering the panel you mentioned we really didn't get too much of a focus on these new justice gang guys, only Ji-gun and Sera really.

Though I guess "New Waves" really encompasses all the younger murim-in like Shioon, Jinnie, and So-chun.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 27, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm not sure what you're stating here, sorry   Can you rephrase it?
> 
> It seems likely to me at least that the Elder is the Kaiser as the SUC and BFD are now working together.  That and 9AD referred to the Kaiser as Elder back in part 1.  As for the other young murim-in who showed up at Ji-gun's location, those were the same members from the "New Justice Gang" who were only temporary members.  Likely when they heard about the explosion they came back to help Ji-gun.
> 
> ...



Sorry, that post should have been deleted. At the time I couldn't grasp concept, that Kaiser and Great Elder were one and the same. Yet, considering all the recent revelations concerning 9AD it's hard to think anything else.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 27, 2014)

Ha, why would you delete it?  I just thought you had a theory or noticed something I hadn't regarding the SUC members and was curious to see you elaborate.  I just wasn't quite sure what you were trying say.

Anyway, I'm really anxious to see what will happen with Lone Wolf now.  I really didn't think he'd be outed from the SUC this soon.  I can see him acting as a "free-agent" type to the Sunwoo clan as a form of penance though.

I'm thinking there will be a mass exodus of SUC captains at the end of this event.  Cool guy and Goth girl are soon to follow suit.


----------



## Randomaxe (May 29, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Ha, why would you delete it?  I just thought you had a theory or noticed something I hadn't regarding the SUC members and was curious to see you elaborate.  I just wasn't quite sure what you were trying say.
> 
> Anyway, I'm really anxious to see what will happen with Lone Wolf now.  I really didn't think he'd be outed from the SUC this soon.  I can see him acting as a "free-agent" type to the Sunwoo clan as a form of penance though.
> 
> I'm thinking there will be a mass exodus of SUC captains at the end of this event.  Cool guy and Goth girl are soon to follow suit.




I was working on an idea. It was a theory about the young masters and how they came to join the SUC, That they were the young ignored who may have wanted to be more involved in the direction and decision making of the murim. That last chapter showed that most of them that was thought to be in the SUC ranks were probably like Ji Gun. Forced from their schools by some deception. When Jaegal kept referring to a Great Elder, I thought why would these new waves, trade one old hierarchy for another?  It was when I started accepting the Kaiser being the puppet master of both groups. 
Yet, seeing them answer Ji Gun's call I realized, that the SUC must have only been able to coerce a small number of them. Some just as you've said, like Cool Guy and Goth Gurl  look ready to change sides as this vision, isn't quite what they had in mind. 

Yes, will never see how that tussle would have ended between Red Star and Wolf. Both looked surprised by the others ability. I'm sure Ryu JI will be a good asset.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 29, 2014)

Wasn't there a competition of some kind for being Captains?  I remember reading that Ji-gun beat out Goth Girl for a position, but then left when he realized they were the ones who disgraced him.  So I could see Ji-gun putting the pieces together about some of the others who were disgraced as well and that's how he formed the NJG.

And I don't really expect much from the New Justice Gang at this point except to deal with all the SUC fodder.  But, I would like to see a Ji-gun vs. Julia sword match.  I'm personally hoping that happens as we need more weapon fighting to mix things up.

As for upcoming fights at the stadium I'd like to see (even if it's unlikely) something like these


Shioon *vs*. So-jung
Elder Kwon *vs*. Jae-gal
Ha-Il *vs*. Kwon Young
Cool Guy and Goth Girl *vs*. Thousand Face Girl
Ji-gun *vs*. Julia
Sunwoo Elders & Glasses *vs*. SUC & BFD fodder​

I think 9AD will sit out this round as there is no one who can match him outside of Kwon.... and I don't want him to fight Kwon


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2014)

I would like to see Kwon vs 9ad. This is the fight I thino would he incredibly awesome. Hope it happens and for shiwoon to beat the cap out of smug face payback


----------



## Ceria (May 29, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Wasn't there a competition of some kind for being Captains?  I remember reading that Ji-gun beat out Goth Girl for a position, but then left when he realized they were the ones who disgraced him.  So I could see Ji-gun putting the pieces together about some of the others who were disgraced as well and that's how he formed the NJG.
> 
> And I don't really expect much from the New Justice Gang at this point except to deal with all the SUC fodder.  But, I would like to see a Ji-gun vs. Julia sword match.  I'm personally hoping that happens as we need more weapon fighting to mix things up.
> 
> ...



I really want to see 9's opinion of his apprentice's skills, i know he's gonna be stunned, but considering his opinion of shioon prior to him destroying the ki center this is going to be something out of this world. 

I was surprised not to see Hyuk so chun in any of those matchups, maybe he'd end up fighting shioon if it becomes an actual tournament and not a two sided war broken up into matches.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 29, 2014)

Just realized there's no chapter this week, woe is me


----------



## Irishwonder (May 29, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I would like to see Kwon vs 9ad. This is the fight I thino would he incredibly awesome. Hope it happens and for shiwoon to beat the cap out of smug face payback



But...but...




Ceria said:


> *I really want to see 9's opinion of his apprentice's skills, i know he's gonna be stunned*, but considering his opinion of shioon prior to him destroying the ki center this is going to be something out of this world.
> 
> I was surprised not to see Hyuk so chun in any of those match ups, maybe he'd end up fighting shioon if it becomes an actual tournament and not a two sided war broken up into matches.



I think that's VERY likely.  He'll see Shioon using techniques only he knows and start to question who the kid is and how he knows what he knows.  Then his head will start throbbing and blacking out again and we'll get a lot of inner "sunsengnim" repeated over and over.

And I only matched up those who are already on their way to the stadium as it's not certain that So-Chun, Lone Wolf, or Gyu-Bum will make it over there in time to contribute. Though I'm also not sure who So-Chun would fight...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 30, 2014)

So-Chun will spend the rest of the manwha rubbing the vagina that grows when he witnesses Shioon unleash his true skills.


----------



## Ceria (May 30, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> Just realized there's no chapter this week, woe is me



nor next week, it's fml fml 



Irishwonder said:


> But...but...
> 
> I think that's VERY likely.  He'll see Shioon using techniques only he knows and start to question who the kid is and how he knows what he knows.  Then his head will start throbbing and blacking out again and we'll get a lot of inner "sunsengnim" repeated over and over.
> 
> And I only matched up those who are already on their way to the stadium as it's not certain that So-Chun, Lone Wolf, or Gyu-Bum will make it over there in time to contribute. Though I'm also not sure who So-Chun would fight...



I want to see kwon go dragonrage on the chundo moon guy, the weird mustache guy who defended the goth girl earlier, since it's obvious kwon has been jonzing to stomp those motherfuckers for what they did to his master. 

as for shioon, i'm kind of sad we haven't been shown him training with kwon to learn the sunwoo arts, so he could increase his skillset to include them, we're probably only going to see black heaven/earth arts from him, which is certainly going to surprise 9ad but I wish perhaps he'd be more versed in the sunwoo arts. 



omg laser pew pew! said:


> So-Chun will spend the rest of the manwha rubbing the vagina that grows when he witnesses Shioon unleash his true skills.



So-chun goes through a partial sex change each time he sees shioon, maybe this time he'll go far enough to be a full broad, though once a bitch he's got to wait in line.


----------



## Griever (Jun 2, 2014)

damn. i forgot. It's next week isn't it?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2014)

Yeah one more week


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 2, 2014)

Exactly! There's not much longer to wait!! =)

That's one hell of a ninja, lol. Anyway, can't wait for the new chapter!


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 5, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> So-Chun will spend the rest of the manwha rubbing the vagina that grows when he witnesses Shioon unleash his true skills.



I couldn't help lol'ing a bit.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 5, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Yeah one more week



I know, there had better not be another break, or we're gonna have to whoop some ass.


----------



## Griever (Jun 12, 2014)

Tonight...... 

Wonder if we'll get an early release?..


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 12, 2014)

Griever said:


> Tonight......
> 
> Wonder if we'll get an early release?..



From what I just saw at daum, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2014)

Finally the break is over.  Hope we get a good chapter


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> From what I just saw at daum, I wouldn't count on it.



Gonna be late yeah, google translate doesn't help much, but he has that late face note


----------



## Griever (Jun 13, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> From what I just saw at daum, I wouldn't count on it.





Jotun said:


> Gonna be late yeah, google translate doesn't help much, but he has that late face note





Well, so long as we get it, suppose i can't complain.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2014)

Raw boys 

Edit: A lot of exposition, time to camp dat scan @_@


----------



## dream (Jun 13, 2014)

Shit is about to hit the roof.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 13, 2014)

damn did not think this would happen seems like
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bald ryu is dying or dead in the last panel


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2014)

Scan is out New chapter's out!


----------



## Stannis (Jun 13, 2014)

New chapter's out!


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bald Ryu 




Shits about to get real


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2014)

Boshi said:


> New chapter's out!



Too slow my son... too slow.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bald Ryu is a real bro


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 13, 2014)

Bald ryu has my respect


----------



## Blαck (Jun 13, 2014)

That last page tho


----------



## Ceria (Jun 13, 2014)

it's back, damn good chapter. big props to baldie and them taking him seriously.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 13, 2014)

Good thing Gyu Bum game out unscathed. Too bad for Bald Ryu though.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2014)

Why are you guys acting like he's dead?! They're taking him to the Hospital, aren't they? 

Hell yeah. I've been saying this for the last 10 chapters too, but shit's really about to hit the fan


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 13, 2014)

Unless that trans is  bad it seems obvious hell be ok


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 13, 2014)

After seeing this: Link removed, I couldn't stop imagining 
Bald Ryu saying, When I saw your BHET, I just thought, Damn that shit is Sweet!


----------



## Griever (Jun 13, 2014)

Can someone remind me who Nam Juk-Sung is?.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jun 13, 2014)

Its Gyubum


----------



## Griever (Jun 13, 2014)

Ah, is that the Korean for "Southern Red Star" then?.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess this throws the tournament theory out the window, the stadium was a diversion, while i appreciate bald ryu letting them know does anyone else feel like maybe Shioon should've been among those tricked by the diversion? 

I think it would've cemented the concept of his master not being a good guy, to let him and the sunwoo be at the stadium cooling their heels and then Nine arts and that creepy as fuck mustache dude (that guy looks like a p*d*p****) do whatever they're gonna do so it becomes a larger obstacle for Shioon to overcome. 

I think it would've been better had he not gotten this pass.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 13, 2014)

Who here wants 9arts to be bloodied by someone fast? Cause I do!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2014)

Wonder what the mashups will be I think for sure kwon will face 9ad since no one can match him otherwise. Shiwoon will probably take on smug face. Others are tricky


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2014)

I stopped reading New Waves because the whole "Shiwoon is so good at taking a beating" started getting old after a while.

At what point does he become a legitimate fighter instead of only managing to get one lucky hit in each fight?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I stopped reading New Waves because the whole "Shiwoon is so good at taking a beating" started getting old after a while.
> 
> At what point does he become a legitimate fighter instead of only managing to get one lucky hit in each fight?



I guess when he gets his Ki-center back.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2014)

I stopped around the part he takes pills so he can fight for 30 minutes or something like that.

But the return of his ki center only solves half the problem. His abilities need a lot of work.

Even in the last portion of Part 1, Shiwoon couldn't fight anyone as a true equal. 

He survived through peaks of power from those special steroids he was given in the beginning of the series.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jun 14, 2014)

Last actual fight we see him in he does pretty decent agains his gay groupie


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 14, 2014)

Shioon's skills returning at around chapter 90. It's really after the SUC Invasion arc where he begins to show off the abilities he learned from his meditation training.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 14, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I guess this throws the tournament theory out the window, the stadium was a diversion, while i appreciate bald ryu letting them know does anyone else feel like maybe Shioon should've been among those tricked by the diversion?
> 
> *I think it would've cemented the concept of his master not being a good guy,* to let him and the sunwoo be at the stadium cooling their heels and then Nine arts and that creepy as fuck mustache dude (that guy looks like a p*d*p****) do whatever they're gonna do so it becomes a larger obstacle for Shioon to overcome.
> 
> I think it would've been better had he not gotten this pass.



So you want a polar change in Shioon's thinking?  The thing is, 9ad has been given a get out of jail free card, by him being manipulated. The, "you are not yourself", statements setup ambiguity to cloud the question of weather he is truly a bad guy. For that reason, all the bad GMR has done will be filtered through that lense with Shioon.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2014)

Wonder if we will see sosul soon maybe she will make an appearance in the end of part 2 by taking her clan back on kaisers orders. If shiwoon stops 9 ad here.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2014)

I've never had much contact with other The Breaker readers, so tell me... is Goomoonryong hated by a lot of people or just a small portion of the fandom?


----------



## Higawa (Jun 14, 2014)

They always get injured by heavy explosions, shioon really needs to watch for Danger Signs when he approaches the SUC


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I've never had much contact with other The Breaker readers, so tell me... is Goomoonryong hated by a lot of people or just a small portion of the fandom?



I believe that most of the fandom does like Goomoonryong.  Heck, in Part 1 he was the best thing about the The Breaker for most readers.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 14, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> So you want a polar change in Shioon's thinking?  The thing is, 9ad has been given a get out of jail free card, by him being manipulated. The, "you are not yourself", statements setup ambiguity to cloud the question of weather he is truly a bad guy. For that reason, all the bad GMR has done will be filtered through that lense with Shioon.



This whole thing has a fishy kind of feel to it, this isn't like Majin Vegeta, where he lets himself be manipulated in order to get stronger. GMR hasn't had any of that kind of treatment, if anything I think he might be a tad weaker, given his encounter with Bald ryu, he seemed off perhaps. 

The other problem i have is that would GMR actually let himself be led like a lamb to a slaughter, these SUC and the heavenly way school seem like they're setting GMR up in a trap of some sort.  Presenting Seoul to GMR sounds a lot like presenting GMR to somebody else.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 14, 2014)

Dream said:


> I believe that most of the fandom does like Goomoonryong.  Heck, in Part 1 he was the best thing about the The Breaker for most readers.



Well, it was impossible to think otherwise. Shiwoon was a nice enough kid and you could sympathise with him, but you read this kind of series for the action and it was up to 9Arts to deliver it.

Even if Shiwoon improves... Chunwoo still wins in badassery for being an adult.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 14, 2014)

9AD in part 1 really gave me tons of impact but I find myself liking him alot less now (personality and even fights) for part 2. Kind of sad that at a time, I was excited to see him in action again but as of this point, it just doesn't feel the same anymore.

It's all about dat Elder Kwon now 

Shioon actually has had some pretty excellent/dramatic battles to me during the second part and I did start to like him further as part 1 progressed (especially when he began to fight off the alliance at his school and went on the run). He's kind of slowly building up in each part until he reaches a point of excitement that makes it hard for me not to find him interesting when he peaks during those points.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2014)

Kwon is the man right now I agree, that old man is a badman. Seems that a lot of people lost patience with shiwoon and dropped the manga for a bit. Because of that they have missed some badassery. He even makes hyuk went himself because of it.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jun 14, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I stopped around the part he takes pills so he can fight for 30 minutes or something like that.
> 
> But the return of his ki center only solves half the problem. His abilities need a lot of work.
> 
> ...



For me it's not that Shioon is unskilled, but more that he is usually handicapped or significantly outclassed by his opponents(sometimes both).


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 14, 2014)

Ceria said:


> This whole thing has a fishy kind of feel to it, this isn't like Majin Vegeta, where he lets himself be manipulated in order to get stronger. GMR hasn't had any of that kind of treatment, if anything I think he might be a tad weaker, given his encounter with Bald ryu, he seemed off perhaps.
> 
> The other problem i have is that would GMR actually let himself be led like a lamb to a slaughter, these SUC and the heavenly way school seem like they're setting GMR up in a trap of some sort.  Presenting Seoul to GMR sounds a lot like presenting GMR to somebody else.



It is fishy to tell the truth, but i can see the Kaiser spiking his food and drinks and later had Julia keep him in a drugged state. It would explain her being the group secretary and her seemingly aware of GMR's condition outside of the rest of their group.

With him seeming wearker hadn't given it much thought. Yet , it would make sense if he can't recall his master how can he recall all of the fighting lessons imparted to him. Also losing so much memory he would have to have lost battle sense to go with it. That would explain why he's so straight forward in his fighting style.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 15, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Kwon is the man right now I agree, that old man is a badman. Seems that a lot of people lost patience with shiwoon and dropped the manga for a bit. Because of that they have missed some badassery. He even makes hyuk went himself because of it.



Manhwa.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 15, 2014)

Slightly disappointed with the aftermath of the explosion tbh.  

If they can contact Shioon so easily, why leave Jinnie behind at the Alliance HQ?  I was hoping she'd have to step up and show some leadership potential with such a crisis and she'd be the one to not only deal with fallout of the attack (injuries/death), but also be the one to find a way to get the info that it was a diversion back out to Shioon.  Seems like kind of a waste... hopefully she'll do more than cheerleading/second guessing Shioon this arc.

And no way is Lone Wolf going to die with his last words being "Cool technique, bro.  It works better this way" it seems like this is the author's way of keeping him from the fight.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 17, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Slightly disappointed with the aftermath of the explosion tbh.
> 
> If they can contact Shioon so easily, *why leave Jinnie behind at the Alliance HQ?*  I was hoping she'd have to step up and show some leadership potential with such a crisis and she'd be the one to not only deal with fallout of the attack (injuries/death), but also be the one to find a way to get the info that it was a diversion back out to Shioon.  Seems like kind of a waste... hopefully she'll do more than cheerleading/second guessing Shioon this arc.
> 
> And no way is Lone Wolf going to die with his last words being "Cool technique, bro.  It works better this way" it seems like this is the author's way of keeping him from the fight.



I agree, Jinni's involvement seems purely decorative. Going back over recent chapters she is always questioning conversations she's a party to. She comes to the realization that most are staged to help her understand the situation.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2014)

maybe the author left jinnie behind in the HQ because something may happen there soon. also i wonder if the old head of the murium will show and try to take back control somehow.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 18, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I agree, Jinni's involvement seems purely decorative. Going back over recent chapters she is always questioning conversations she's a party to. She comes to the realization that most are staged to help her understand the situation.





Gabe said:


> maybe the author left jinnie behind in the HQ because something may happen there soon. also i wonder if the old head of the murium will show and try to take back control somehow.



Yeah, maybe she'll be needed to give Gyu-bum directions to the hospital 

Seriously though, Shioon no longer needs a bodyguard and she doesn't have many skills outside of that to contribute (unless she's in a maid outfit serving tea)  Maybe something else will pop up, but it was definitely a wasted opportunity it seems.

The Stadium situation is really interesting right now.  It seems that the Elders and Smiling Blade's group are the only ones who will be opposing whatever goes down over there while Shioon confronts 9AD and his lackeys at the tower, though it's possible Sera contacts Smiling Blade too.  Either way, it seems like Shioon will be outnumbered again


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

No chapter this week or is it delayed?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2014)

Well it's only about 1:30 pm~ in SK right now, no author note yet. No news of a break, so should be up soon.


----------



## Griever (Jun 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> No chapter this week or is it delayed?



don't jinx it! 

I don't think they'd take a break this soon...


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2014)

Rawwww


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

That cover


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2014)

Some nice panel time as well


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 20, 2014)

Chapter 164 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now this was a good chapter.  So-Jung is pissssed lol!  Can't wait to see what happens now that he sent the white star to the stadium.

And Jaegal looks very concerned about 9AD regaining his memories.  That look he gave sophia :rofl


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2014)

good chapter it about to get real


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



9AD has actually forgotten Shioon  thought that was a front at the start. Congrats to the guys who called it first


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2014)

So it's fucking true, they really erased his fucking memories!! Damn it! No wonder his fighting style was so different!!

And yeah, Jae Gal is starting to despair, lol.

Also interesting how they wanted to keep the Sun Woo's location hidden from Chundomoon, because they suspect them to be in cahoots with the SUC. They're right, only they don't know that Pretty Boy isn't a part of that. 
Let's see how Jinnie handles the situation.


----------



## Griever (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, Honesty didn't expect he actually got fuckin' brainwashed 

Nice chapter.... This makes things so much more interesting.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2014)

Or it could be that the shock of losing Shi ho was too much and is subconsciously repressing his memories which then made it easier for him to manipulate. It is the reason Shi ho was wanted dead in the first place


----------



## Blαck (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn, he isn't a completely evil dick by choice, interesting


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah he became a total cunt in new waves. The personality shift was too much


----------



## Ceria (Jun 20, 2014)

That little shorty, here take this mind erasing medicine, trust me it really doesn't erase your mind, even though it says it here on the bottle and 9 out of ten doctors agree it fucks you up. 

I love chapters like these that move several plots forward, So-chun is gonna meet the other two members of shioon's harem, i expect some bitch fighting. 

That guy so butthurt that Shioon isn't dead, bawl, sending a guy that's gonna get stomped by one of the elders.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm glad that he hasn't transformed because he wanted to. Looks like Shi Woon really does have a chance to turn him back. And if he doesn't want to have the medicine, no one can really force him. He's way too powerful.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2014)

What can the nova guy do to shiwoon he was owned by a weaker shiwoon. And even if he could Kwon is with him. Smug face is a moron. Shiwoon will save 9ad he will remember him when they fave each other or when he sees him fight like him. Sosul is probably being brain washed as well.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm going to enjoy watching Butthurt boy's defeat.  It'll be glorious. 

Anyways, I don't like the idea of NAD losing part of his memories.  It's always been a plot device that has irked me.  Hoping that Sosul isn't the same.


----------



## Roman (Jun 20, 2014)

Sosul is definitely the same. The Sosul from part 1 never would've been that brutal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2014)

Im not sure how I feel about him being brainwashed. Feels a little cheesy. Would have been a better character arc if these were his own choices.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> Im not sure how I feel about him being brainwashed. Feels a little cheesy. Would have been a better character arc if these were his own choices.



Yeah those are my thoughts as well. Having some twisted but strong conviction for his actions made more sense so far, but I guess we can get a "happy" end this way?


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2014)

Freedan said:


> Sosul is definitely the same. The Sosul from part 1 never would've been that brutal.



Probably. 



Zaru said:


> Yeah those are my thoughts as well. Having some twisted but strong conviction for his actions made more sense so far, but I guess we can get a "happy" end this way?



Eh...we could have received a "happy" ending even if NAD just had twisted but strong convictions.  Shioon would just have had to beat those convictions out of him.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 20, 2014)

In doubt, punch face until agreement. Worked for many protagonists so far


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 20, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Yeah those are my thoughts as well. Having some twisted but strong conviction for his actions made more sense so far, but I guess we can get a "happy" end this way?



it would have just been more interesting, where his beliefs are strong enough to go against his disciple and how he would have been redeemed.

Now its probably that medicine is a drug and hes gonna not take it and remember shit and the medicine guy will resurrect the dead chick and yeah. Just more cliched and obvious


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 20, 2014)

Meh, brainwashing... He'll probably get a pass on his actions in new waves.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 20, 2014)

Just went to look up what the Chundoomoon Munju looked like...  No wonder So-Chun is so strong   Obviously Kang Sung is living a double life.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2014)

So he is on drugs...guess many actually predicted this.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2014)

Dream said:


> I'm going to enjoy watching Butthurt boy's defeat.  It'll be glorious.
> 
> Anyways, I don't like the idea of NAD losing part of his memories.  It's always been a plot device that has irked me.  Hoping that Sosul isn't the same.



Yeah it is pretty lame, I was expecting this, but hoping otherwise. Guess we just ride this out.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 20, 2014)

The brainwashing sounds kinda like being in denial about seeing his woman get shot in part 1 and having a weakened state of mind....


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 20, 2014)

Brainwashing, smh.
It was foreshadowed, but i really hoped it was a red herring.
The only worse thing in such stories, is the amnesia route.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2014)

What I'm wondering now is, what's going to happen next? Okay, he get his memories back. Does he go against the SUC/BFD?

Will they try to blackmail him/the Sunwoo with Sosul?


----------



## Ceria (Jun 20, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> The brainwashing sounds kinda like being in denial about seeing his woman get shot in part 1 and having a weakened state of mind....



I don't understand their logic, when he was enraged at the death of Shiho his power level grew to be over 9000, maybe they had no one who contain someone who was over 9000 but even then why would they want to de-claw a lion, piss him off and turn him loose.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe he choose to have his memories erased so he would not remember losing shiho and shiwoon in a way.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 20, 2014)

You all are acting like this brainwashing thing isn't something we've been discussing when it was pointed out 2 months ago... 



BlueDemon said:


> What I'm wondering now is, what's going to happen next? Okay, he get his memories back. Does he go against the SUC/BFD?
> 
> Will they try to blackmail him/the Sunwoo with Sosul?




Something will have to happen to 9AD.  He's too powerful to have as an ally for Shioon to continue to grow.  Either his ki-center will be destroyed or the effects of the drug will have taken it's toll on him (similar to what happened to Chang-ho)  Unless the author introduces martial artists just as powerful as 9AD from outside Korea or Sosul and Kaiser are just beyond god-level powerful.  But as of right now Shioon already has Kang Sung, 2 Grandmasters, 2 Supernovas, and the Sunwoo Clan as allies...  Something has give here for it to continue to be a struggle 

Also, whatever, happens you have to figure Shi-ho will play some role in breaking the influence BFD/SUC have over him.  There is a reason she's still alive, so it won't just be Shioon on his own doing the deed.




Ceria said:


> I don't understand their logic, when he was enraged at the death of Shiho his power level grew to be over 9000, maybe they had no one who contain someone who was over 9000 but even then why would they want to de-claw a lion, piss him off and turn him loose.




Possible that 9AD was starting to ask too many questions or was beginning to figure out he was being played.  Or Kaiser simply wanted to reign-in 9AD under his control completely rather than trust him to stay loyal.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 21, 2014)

Yeah, we'll really have to see which direction the author goes for this and especially how the Shi-ho(e) situation and 9AD is being handled.

Awesomeness will be part of it in any case, so I'm all up for it!


----------



## Jotun (Jun 21, 2014)

Well it's just the official confirmation really. Sometimes you need dat 100% Author confirmation. Plus, I personally thought he was just being controlled, memory loss is a little different.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 21, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I don't understand their logic, when he was enraged at the death of Shiho his power level grew to be over 9000, maybe they had no one who contain someone who was over 9000 but even then why would they want to de-claw a lion, piss him off and turn him loose.



I initially thought that maybe as he left the alliance building in part 1, that it must have been  a long.... ride and it's quite possible that Han Chun Woo might have felt regret for having allowed the object of his affection into such a dangerous undertaking. With that, and the lessons of Unwol and Shioon's innocence, maybe the cost of revenge reached the point where the loses exceeded the need for satisfaction. If the Kaiser sensed him having a loss of fire for revenge, it might have spurred him to use 9AD as a test subject for the drug.
I think I just wrote a fan fiction.  



Irishwonder said:


> You all are acting like this brainwashing thing isn't something we've been discussing when it was pointed out 2 months ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't find a way out of that statement, and boy I tried. It also reminded me of Unwol's talk with 9AD in part 1 about reckless use of his power and how it would shorten his life,  Link removed. I could see the authors revisiting this as a light that burns twice as bright lasts half as long scenario. He might not die but will probably need to stop doing martial arts to keep himself from deteriorating to critical state.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 21, 2014)

Jotun said:


> *Well it's just the official confirmation really*. Sometimes you need dat 100% Author confirmation. Plus, I personally thought he was just being controlled, memory loss is a little different.



Fair enough.



Randomaxe said:


> I can't find a way out of that statement, and boy I tried. It also reminded me of Unwol's talk with 9AD in part 1 about reckless use of his power and how it would shorten his life,  Link removed. I could see the authors revisiting this as a light that burns twice as bright lasts half as long scenario. He might not die but will probably need to stop doing martial arts to keep himself from deteriorating to critical state.



Agreed.  And I wouldn't be surprised if we get a flashback of that panel again.  I think the author purposefully showed us that 9AD is weakening with his confrontation with Lone Wolf (which is where I personally am guessing Shioon's current level is at) and with 9AD going from fight to fight without rest and replenishing his ki it'll allow for Shioon to challenge him.

Something is likely to happen.  It's anybody's guess though what that'll be


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh God, don't say something like that, Goomoonryong will NEVA DIE 

But you might be on to something, yeah. And with that, Shioon will have to take care of the high level threats and 9AD can just play around a bit with their henchmen


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 22, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Maybe he choose to have his memories erased so he would not remember losing shiho and shiwoon in a way.



You know, I really hope this is true as it seems like the best possible outcome.  That way 9AD's actions are still more or less his own and even when Shioon breaks 9AD from the drug's effects he wouldn't necessarily be on team Shioon.  

Besides, I think everyone would rather these two fight when they are at their most powerful.  So, yeah, I really hope it plays out like that.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 23, 2014)

That option would be plausible, yes. I mean he just destroyed his disciple's ki center. And his GF died. I'd want to forget that shit too.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 24, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Maybe he choose to have his memories erased so he would not remember losing shiho and shiwoon in a way.



Yuk! That sounds too much like, Sasuke. If that turns out to be the reason, I won't be able to get that parallel out of my mind.



Irishwonder said:


> You know, I really hope this is true as it seems like the best possible outcome.  That way 9AD's actions are still more or less his own and even when Shioon breaks 9AD from the drug's effects he wouldn't necessarily be on team Shioon.
> 
> Besides, I think everyone would rather these two fight when they are at their most powerful.  So, yeah, I really hope it plays out like that.



You really think Shioon would go all out against 9AD? I don't see it. It's more likely that Shioon will take a beating trying to talk him back, before using his fists to bring him back.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 24, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Yuk! That sounds too much like, Sasuke. If that turns out to be the reason, I won't be able to get that parallel out of my mind.



When did Sasuke wipe his own memory?



> You really think Shioon would go all out against 9AD? I don't see it. It's more likely that Shioon will take a beating trying to talk him back, before using his fists to bring him back.



 Now that sounds too much like Naruto.  I definitely see Shioon fighting back against 9AD instead of just taking a beating and talking.  For one, it's 9AD.  Shioon would die if he refused to fight.  But it also is highly dependent on the scenario.  If others are in danger, Shioon would go all out against his master no problem.

Shioon also seems like he's become a little more battle-lusted lately.  Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if he eventually got to a point where he wants to test his abilities against someone like 9AD


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 25, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> *When did Sasuke wipe his own memory?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That element wasn't what I was talking about, but the idea that 9ad would voluntarily give up personal control to maintain his revenge. Now, that was pure Sasuke.

Also, Shioon has been like Naruto from the moment the SUC has been introduced. The difference here is the author didn't have to flashback to why Shioon cares for Han Chun Woo. It's what developed the story and it wasn't mixed in the middle of a major fight. 

I never said Shioon wouldn't fight back, I just think he would try talking first. I just don't buy that he broke his Ki center because he was evil. I still think he did it to keep him from being the target of revenge.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 25, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> That element wasn't what I was talking about, but the idea that 9ad would voluntarily give up personal control to maintain his revenge. Now, that was pure Sasuke.



You had me thinking I missed a chapter or two, but I don't follow Naruto that closely anymore anyways.  

However, if 9AD was the one to personally take the drug knowing he wanted to forget Shioon and Shi-ho, no one would be "controlling" him.  It would just be a benefit to BFD seeing as how he'd be back to his ruthless self.  Not that I'm saying this scenario is going to happen, but it would also explain how 9AD began taking the drugs in the first place.  He doesn't seem like the type to take "supplements/drugs/medicine" anyway.  He only relies on himself and his abilities and he would always heal himself with his ki, so him knowingly taking the drug because he knew the effect it would have makes a kind of sense to me.  But, like I said I kind of see this as the best possible scenario to keep 9AD in the game a little longer, not necessarily the most likely.



> Also, Shioon has been like Naruto from the moment the SUC has been introduced. The difference here is the author didn't have to flashback to why Shioon cares for Han Chun Woo. It's what developed the story and it wasn't mixed in the middle of a major fight.
> 
> I never said Shioon wouldn't fight back, I just think he would try talking first. I just don't buy that he broke his Ki center because he was evil. I still think he did it to keep him from being the target of revenge.



I agree, with this.  I thought when you said he'd "take a beating trying to talk him back" you were thinking of something like this travesty.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 25, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> You had me thinking I missed a chapter or two, but *I don't follow Naruto that closely anymore anyways. *
> 
> However, if 9AD was the one to personally take the drug knowing he wanted to forget Shioon and Shi-ho, no one would be "controlling" him.  It would just be a benefit to BFD seeing as how he'd be back to his ruthless self.  Not that I'm saying this scenario is going to happen, but it would also explain how 9AD began taking the drugs in the first place.  He doesn't seem like the type to take "supplements/drugs/medicine" anyway.  He only relies on himself and his abilities and he would always heal himself with his ki, so him knowingly taking the drug because he knew the effect it would have makes a kind of sense to me.  But, like I said I kind of see this as the best possible scenario to keep 9AD in the game a little longer, not necessarily the most likely.
> 
> ...



Naruto, it's a bad habit that I've invested so much time in, that I have to see how the train wreak crashes.

If he did take it to escape his memory, I would be disappointed a little as that seems weak to me. He would have to own the consequences of that denial. Just the look on Jaegul and Sophia's faces made me feel he was oblivious to what was going on. Yet, I suppose they could look that way in any case.

I probably should have said more, in that I think Shioon may take hits, but its more likely he will tank them.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 25, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Naruto, it's a bad habit that I've invested so much time in, that I have to see how the train wreak crashes.
> 
> If he did take it to escape his memory, I would be disappointed a little as that seems weak to me. He would have to own the consequences of that denial. Just the look on Jaegul and Sophia's faces made me feel he was oblivious to what was going on. Yet, I suppose they could look that way in any case.
> 
> I probably should have said more, in that I think Shioon may take hits, but its more likely he will tank them.



I'll read Naruto every 3 or 4 weeks to catch up, but it's not like the old days where I'd stay up for spoilers and make predictions.  I think it would be hard for anyone who has been around for awhile to still enjoy the direction it's taken.  I can't seem to drop it entirely either though...

I don't know how realistic this prediction is, but when 9AD does finally break free from the drug.  I hope Shioon will be the one to contain his rampage and slowly try to break down the walls to free his mind, but ultimately not be enough on his own.  Maybe it's just the romantic in me, but I'd like it if Shi-ho was the one to actually bring him back via 


and then have a flood of memories come crashing back to him.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 26, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'll read Naruto every 3 or 4 weeks to catch up, but it's not like the old days where I'd stay up for spoilers and make predictions.  I think it would be hard for anyone who has been around for awhile to still enjoy the direction it's taken.  I can't seem to drop it entirely either though...
> 
> I don't know how realistic this prediction is, but when 9AD does finally break free from the drug.  I hope Shioon will be the one to contain his rampage and slowly try to break down the walls to free his mind, but ultimately not be enough on his own.  Maybe it's just the romantic in me, but I'd like it if Shi-ho was the one to actually bring him back via
> 
> ...



Maybe Shioon pulls a jedi knight trick and senses her and wakes Shiho and your outcome would be pretty cool.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 26, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Maybe Shioon pulls a *jedi knight trick* and senses her and wakes Shiho and your outcome would be pretty cool.



Yeah, well, you know, let's not blow this out of proportions, mkay?!


----------



## Ceria (Jun 26, 2014)

I wonder if anyone else got a luke skywalker flashback with that last panel, 

"there is good in him, i've felt it."


----------



## Typhon (Jun 26, 2014)

I finally read The Breaker and am I the only one that had a problem with Shiwoon's actions after Shiho's death? I mean he basically got over it in a minute and was wondering why 9AD  became this way. Are you kidding me? He tries to stop Chun from taking revenge on the old guy when earlier he was about to kill some bully just for *touching* his girlfriend. I haven't rage that hard at a character in awhile.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 26, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Yuk! That sounds too much like, Sasuke. If that turns out to be the reason, I won't be able to get that parallel out of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> You really think Shioon would go all out against 9AD? I don't see it. It's more likely that Shioon will take a beating trying to talk him back, before using his fists to bring him back.


I don't see the sasuke comprising.  Also I prefer 9ad to choose it instead of being tricked into taking it. He should be responsible for the things he does not just a tool.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2014)

Raw 

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Meh, doubt a translation will make me like this chapter






Typhon said:


> I finally read The Breaker and am I the only one that had a problem with Shiwoon's actions after Shiho's death? I mean he basically got over it in a minute and was wondering why 9AD  became this way. Are you kidding me? He tries to stop Chun from taking revenge on the old guy when earlier he was about to kill some bully just for *touching* his girlfriend. I haven't rage that hard at a character in awhile.



You got a point, but it honestly didn't bother me 

Edit 2: Scan Chapter 165 if you aint seen it


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 27, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Maybe Shioon pulls a jedi knight trick and senses her and wakes Shiho and your outcome would be pretty cool.





BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, well, you know, let's not blow this out of proportions, mkay?!



  She would need to wake up before Shioon meets with 9AD for it happen, so prob not.


As for the chapter.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems like Lae-won's boss is a mole for the SUC.  Meh, chapter.  But that Kwon attack was funny.  "Ummm, he's sleeping"  Sure he is, Kwon.  Sure he is


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like the scan is missing 2 pages btw.


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2014)

14 pages? too fuckin short, plz let there be missing pages that'll appear soon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn, another set up chapter. Hopefully the action starts next chapter! Please?!

And yeah, it really does seem Glasses' Boss is the mole, doesn't it? 



haegar said:


> 14 pages? too fuckin short, plz let there be missing pages that'll appear soon.



There are 4 missing pages.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those guys really like to use bombs, don't they? I'll really rejoice when they're getting hammered.


----------



## Space (Jun 27, 2014)

Let's guard the entrance to a top secret place with 1 guy and 2 barricades. What could go wrong?


----------



## haegar (Jun 27, 2014)

clearly it was a trap with the van waiting behind 

there's gonna be a bomb in it prly, right?


----------



## Ceria (Jun 27, 2014)

Military exercise area guarded by fatso with no M-16 in his hands. That's the oddest thing in this chapter, but i needs those other four pages.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 27, 2014)

Did that little fender bender actually manage to stun elder Kwon?
Because that would be bullshit, considering the strength the top martial artists have displayed.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 27, 2014)

I feel as though Manhwa need better editors. The series isn't bad but I have just lost interest due to the pacing. Same happen with many other Korean series; they stop at a place and struggle to regain momentum after the fact.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 27, 2014)

They are powerful people with fragile human bodies


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 27, 2014)

Both Ha-Il and Shioon are just disorientated by the van, and Kwon is leagues above them.

Kwon was trading blows with someone whose deflected arm slaps blew up the trees around them. I find it highly unlikely that his body is 'fragile'.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 27, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I feel as though Manhwa need better editors. The series isn't bad but I have just lost interest due to the pacing. Same happen with many other Korean series; they stop at a place and struggle to regain momentum after the fact.



Just like Girlis of The Wild's


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 27, 2014)

ugh! another chapter of exposition. Geez, I wish they would get back to telling the story through events, this endless setup is exhasting.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 27, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I wonder if anyone else got a luke skywalker flashback with that last panel,
> 
> "there is good in him, i've felt it."


The 9AD shattered Shioon's Ki. It's payback time.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2014)

Being really strong is cool and all, but if you don't prepare your body in time it doesn't matter. Obviously they should have sensed the collision, but if they were caught off guard it makes sense that they get fucked up. As strong as their bodies are, they are still human. Explosion/impact force fucks people up. Everyone important should be fine.


----------



## Ceria (Jun 28, 2014)

when are the extra pages coming out?


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2014)

Ceria said:


> when are the extra pages coming out?



if it takes much longer still I might live-roleplay your avatar...


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2014)

violence wont be neccessary after all:

page15 and onwards

edit: I take that back. fucking cliffhanger


----------



## Ceria (Jun 28, 2014)

you're a troll haegar, i repped you without even looking and the link's invalid.


----------



## haegar (Jun 28, 2014)

Ceria said:


> you're a troll haegar, i repped you without even looking and the link's invalid.



it worked before. if im not mistaken mangacow is currently down, not my fault


----------



## Jotun (Jun 29, 2014)

The last few pages were nothing really, just Glasses reacting to the crash/explosion. They seriously milked this chapter for fluffy panels.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 29, 2014)

Yup.
Just glasses trying to catch up to them and seeing an explosion in the distance.
Those pages were just some filler.


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

the worst thing is it's glasses. authors gonna shove it down our throat he can occasionally make himself useful


----------



## Jotun (Jun 29, 2014)

haegar said:


> the worst thing is it's glasses. authors gonna shove it down our throat he can occasionally make himself useful



Glasses is on his way to redemption, prepare your bodies. He's gonna be Shioon's Right Hand Man


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2014)

Glasses will join the harem soon


----------



## haegar (Jun 29, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Glasses is on his way to redemption, prepare your bodies. He's gonna be Shioon's Right Hand Man




*Spoiler*: _ye gods have mercy_ 





Gabe said:


> Glasses will join the harem soon











that being said, it both could happen


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 29, 2014)

This chapter WAS boring, but to be fair we did learn a few things that are being set up for the future

Glasses' boss is likely the leak for the SUC
Jae-gal seems to be the one actually running the SUC instead of So-Jung.
Set up for either Shioon vs Kwon-Young or Ha-il vs Kwon-Young


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 29, 2014)

I have no fucking clue what's been happening over the last three weeks, but I decided to put this on-hold for a while.

Barely anything happens in this series anymore . I think the author should take a long break and really consider what they want to do next.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 30, 2014)

A break is probably smart anyways, 9AD vs Shioon is bound to have a bunch of those back and forth talking panels.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 1, 2014)

Still better than Naruto or Bleach. Way better.

100/10 would read.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 1, 2014)

they keep shoving glasses down our throats, i wish i had a gat i'd shoot that prick myself.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 1, 2014)

I can't help but think exciting things are on the way though.

We've got Shioon, Glasses, and 9AD all heading toward Seoul Tower.  The true circumstances of Shi-ho's "death" could get revealed.

Possible powerplay between the old alliance chief, a weakened Kang Sung, and a bunch of angry Munju for leadership of the Murim.

Shioon's first official non-fodder fight since his ki-center's been restored.  (The sparring match and Ghost Doc toying with him don't count as fights imo)

and hopefully an update (and growth spurt) from Sosul soon.

Right now it seems the author is concentrating on the Shioon and Glasses dynamic of respect/hate, trust/don't trust, etc.  Boring, but hopefully it'll have a good payoff.

Edit:


Ceria said:


> they keep shoving glasses down our throats, i wish i had a gat i'd shoot that prick myself.



Haha exactly!


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 3, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I can't help but think exciting things are on the way though.
> 
> We've got Shioon, Glasses, and 9AD all heading toward Seoul Tower.  The true circumstances of Shi-ho's "death" could get revealed.
> 
> ...



These are very intriguing conflicts you have there but, the build up has been dragging. Feeding us any one of your predictions while continuing the other plot build ups, would at least give us the action that been sorely missing for some time now.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 3, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I have no fucking clue what's been happening over the last three weeks, but I decided to put this on-hold for a while.
> 
> Barely anything happens in this series anymore . I think the author should take a long break and really consider what they want to do next.



Fuck you they just had a break. No breaks, the hell you think this is, McDonalds? No breaks.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 3, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> These are very intriguing conflicts you have there but, the build up has been dragging. Feeding us any one of your predictions while continuing the other plot build ups, would at least give us the action that been sorely missing for some time now.



Yep, didn't mean to sound like I was making excuses for it.  The quality has dipped since Shioon and So-Chun's sparring match imo.  It's been a lot of talking about doing things and not actually doing things.

I just hope it's a slow build for some future awesomeness.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 3, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Fuck you they just had a break. No breaks, the hell you think this is, McDonalds? No breaks.


----------



## conorgenov (Jul 3, 2014)

exactly i want the next chapter, not another break. you need to pay more attention or re read if you can't follow what's going on


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2014)

Raw

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ITS FUCKING HAPPENING SHIOON X GLASSES BOYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 




It doesn't look like we will get a scan tonight, mngacow seems to be down.


----------



## Griever (Jul 4, 2014)

I just noticed mangacow's issues as well..... goddammit


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2014)

Dat cover


----------



## Griever (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't know what's going on. But it looks like we might have to change our opinion of Glasses


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well if you consider that Glasses was following orders and was being mislead... He seems to truly care about his position in protecting the people. It might be a slight retcon, but I'm honestly cool with it


----------



## Detective (Jul 4, 2014)

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT, WHAT A FUCKING HEEL-FACE TURN OF EVENTS BY GLASSES

AND DAT FUCKING SHIOON POSE AT THE END




HOLY SHIT


----------



## Blαck (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh fuck! Shiwoon got that look 

And that cover 
Also

*Spoiler*: __ 



tell me kwon aint dead?


----------



## Firo (Jul 4, 2014)

It took me a while to get past Sera.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah seems like Glasses was legit in the end. An asshole, but an asshole who thought he was fighting for the betterment of his people.

I don't think the authors have the balls to off that many elders in a carbomb like that.

GlassesXShioon, respect.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2014)

Holy shit.


----------



## Griever (Jul 4, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I don't think the authors have the balls to off that many elders in a carbomb like that.



Yeah, i don't think so either. If this was how elder Kwon died, i'd fucking rage.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 4, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> tell me kwon aint dead?



I get the feeling Shioon was playing possum.  The others will come out of the bushes and dispose of the soldiers.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 4, 2014)

ONE CHAPTER REDEEMS GLASSES HAHAHAHAHA. I NEVER HATED HIM HAHAHAHAHA I'M SO HIPSTER

Time for Shioon's harem to increase again.


----------



## haegar (Jul 4, 2014)

cannot read chap, bleed out on cover


----------



## Darth (Jul 4, 2014)

that cover page is pretty overwhelming..


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice cover, I think shiwoon was playing with them he probably hid the elder and others and acted like he was passed out. To see who was behind the attack.


----------



## Xin (Jul 4, 2014)

Glasses guy confirmed strongest plot shield. 

Holy hell he's invincible. 

I hate him a bit less now.. after his speech.


----------



## haegar (Jul 4, 2014)

cannot say good things on glasses cause bled out on cover so didnt get to see them in the first place - thank you sera


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2014)

To the ones who called Glasses being redeemed  

But wow I don't hate him anymore


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 4, 2014)

He is still a hate worthy char to me.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 4, 2014)

OMG!!! Sera!! 

Respect for glasses.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2014)

HUZZAH!! Shioon one-shotted that bastard Masta style!! Damn, how I was waiting for something like this!!



haegar said:


> cannot read chap, bleed out on cover







Irishwonder said:


> I get the feeling Shioon was playing possum.  The others will come out of the bushes and dispose of the soldiers.



Yeah, the sudden situation Glasses found himself in and how Shioon was laying on the floor when he was just in the car at the end of the other chapter also made me believe they staged this so they can ge the truth out of that guy.



Jotun said:


> Yeah seems like Glasses was legit in the end. An asshole, but an asshole who thought he was fighting for the betterment of his people.
> 
> I don't think the authors have the balls to off that many elders in a carbomb like that.
> 
> GlassesXShioon, respect.



There's no way an Elder will day again because of a bomb  
And yeah, he was actually "likeable" this chapter. But then again, I really only hate him when he does the shit he usually does, so yeah 

And can you guys please cut out the "GlassesXShioon" stuff? The first time I saw that I thought they'd be getting it on on the cover or something


----------



## Stannis (Jul 4, 2014)

aaah this cover  




i'll seriously be pissed if kwon and the elders are out of picture for some time now thanks to the xplosion


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2014)

Glasses guy would probably become his bitch obedient towards shioon after this.


----------



## hehey (Jul 4, 2014)

So Glasses is a good guy after all.....


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 4, 2014)

im a little confused, glasses guy was the one who shot nine arts girl in part 1, and he was on the phone with Kaizer iirc, so i always thought he was working for them?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2014)

If he is good why did he shot shiho I wonder


----------



## Face (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah that doesn't make sense. 

Why was he working for Kaizer when he shot Shiho? He must have known who he was speaking to. Also how is Shioon going to feel when he finds out Glasses was responsible for her death. I can't see that going to well for him. Even if he refused to work with them, it still doesn't fully redeem his actions.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah glasses needs to fucking die for Shi ho thinking about it now


----------



## haegar (Jul 4, 2014)

gotta re-read end of part one some time, but yeah, I remebered him as talking directly to Kaiser, too .I suppose it's possible he didn't know Kaiser was Kaiser? As in thinking his orders camer from some government higher-up?

I fear though it boils down to the author having changed plans for him laters, and now we're stuck with this moment of wtf

edit: actually I think the chief answered this himself: back then, Glasses KNEW they worked with Kaiser(as in this chapter, the chief is talking to Glasses about Kaiser in a way implying Glasses was in the know back then), and indeed Glassed was ok with that back then thinking the government was using Kaiser to weaken the Murin, and also seeing 9AD as a threat in general. Now that he knows the gov dudes are in bed with Kaiser for reals and ok with the carnage he has second thoughts...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2014)

It seems like a small retcon, but it is very believable. We might have cared a lot about 9AD and Shiho, but to Glasses they were just crazy martial artists.

Also, we know Shiho isn't dead so yeah.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 4, 2014)

Was probably a "for the greater good" type of situation. And I always forget that bastard shot Shiho =/


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 4, 2014)

Good guy my ass ! 







Mofo did kill her.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2014)

Dudes just following orders...nothing personal


----------



## Griever (Jul 4, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Good guy my ass !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He's a government operative. just like the real world; Morals are secondary the end result is all that matters. 

This chapter did highlight where his loyalties are and what he values and rather or not he was a traitor.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Jul 4, 2014)

As far as I can tell, Glasses operated on the assumption that everything was to destroy the Murim, which he hated. And he hated it because it operated outside of normal reality and essentially posed a threat to the society he lived in.

And then he learns that some secret group of elitists (the Illuminati in other words) actually orchestrated the entire thing to gain great power for themselves. Beyond that, it turns out that they're willingly causing harm to the public to gain said power.

There isn't a real retcon going on here. He just thought that this was a sanctioned government operation of sorts, albeit working with unsavory groups like the Illuminati, but then it turns out that the government has nothing to do with it and it's the Illuminati killing off many people just to further their power.

Essentially, the Illuminati are doing the exact thing that Glasses hates the Murim for doing.

Glasses is not a good guy. Certainly not in the manner that Shioon is. But just about no one in the manga is. Shioon is freaking Jesus.

Glasses is more comparable to Elder Kwon. Both believe strongly in their mission and their core beliefs. They fight to protect that they hold dear, and they're not really willing to give up on that. For Glasses it is the safety of the public and the society that he exists in. For Elder Kwon, it is his clan. Don't forget that Elder Kwon was willing to have his own granddaughter and Shioon killed when they acted against his wishes and he felt that their actions threatened the Sunwoo.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 4, 2014)

It's sad how people can change their opinion so easily.
One chapter with a good showing and all the jackassery is forgiven.

Its like your abused women, thinking your lover is a decent guy, because he occasionally treats you kindly.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 4, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> It's sad how people can change their opinion so easily.
> One chapter with a good showing and all the jackassery is forgiven.
> 
> Its like your abused women, thinking your lover is a decent guy, because he occasionally treats you kindly.



That's the way these types of stories go.  Kwon, Ji-gun, Sera; all these characters tried to kill Shioon at one point and were major assholes, but are now part of team Shioon.  Glasses is no different.

Nightmaremage said it best.  It's all about their motivation that makes it acceptable or not.  Personally, I think Glasses motivation is pretty in line with what we've seen from him.  He knows without Shioon's help people will die.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## Griever (Jul 4, 2014)

^Yeah. There was a time when everyone fucking hated Elder Kwon, now he is one of the most popular characters in the entire series  

Deal with it


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 4, 2014)

I never hated glasses dude is a boss


----------



## Ceria (Jul 4, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> It's sad how people can change their opinion so easily.
> One chapter with a good showing and all the jackassery is forgiven.
> 
> Its like your abused women, thinking your lover is a decent guy, because he occasionally treats you kindly.



we're all battered wives, as such, glasses was based.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 5, 2014)

I really liked the chapter, it exposed a plot point and has the characters in a position to make a resolution. 

Even though it doesn't absolve him in sniping Shiho, it was good to see that he has a personal line that he won't cross. Yet, he still has a bill coming due for following the Kaiser's orders.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 7, 2014)

You know if this all works out, maybe Glasses gets a promotion and agent boobs will be his replacement in the field.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 7, 2014)

Agent boobs was only shown in the side chapter right?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 7, 2014)

It's where she originated, but she also appeared more recently during the C4 theft at the military base

131 Raw


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 7, 2014)

Ahh shit, completely forgot that, i was thinking that it was part of the side chap.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm hoping to see a display of shioon's new skills, gonna pimp slap that lackey 

don't make shioon choke a bitch


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 9, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I'm hoping to see a display of shioon's new skills, gonna pimp slap that lackey
> 
> don't make shioon choke a bitch



Speaking of choking bitches.. we need to see goth girl again.  She was noticeably MIA during the SUC's meeting.

And I'm guessing we won't see Shioon's skills for a while yet.  My prediction for the next chapter or two.

Kwon and/or Ha-il dispatches the soldiers
Glasses takes his boss into custody to get more info about the location of the bombs
SUC supernova shows up and Ha-il tells Shioon to go on ahead to find 9AD
Kwon and Shioon depart


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2014)

I want to see the foot tech shiwoon used on the roof where he hit many opponents. He was holding back there since he was afraid to damage his healing ki center now he does not have that problem.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 10, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I want to see the foot tech shiwoon used on the roof where he hit many opponents. He was holding back there since he was afraid to damage his healing ki center now he does not have that problem.



That's true. I'm actually looking forward to Shioon going all out now that he doesn't have to worry about his Ki Center being destroyed. He's ready.

Btw Gabe, awesome avatar puts a smile on my face every time I see it .


----------



## Jotun (Jul 11, 2014)

Raw 

Edit: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 fucking rekt


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

Shioon looking boss as fuck in that cover. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Holy shit.  Shioon just pulled what NAD did in the first chapter. 

X-post

That was the moment that I decided to continue reading The Breaker.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 11, 2014)

^

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought that looked familiar, still not as crisp as 9AD, most likely because of the change in the art style. Shioon going ham 




Oh yeah, whats the avy from? Fist of the North Star?


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

Jotun said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I miss the old art style.  

No clue, I took it from the Giveaways thread.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 11, 2014)

Dream said:


> Shioon looking boss as fuck in that cover.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I really like all the parallels that the author does with Shioon and 9AD.  It makes those last few pages even more badass than i originally thought.  Good eye!


----------



## Kazuki (Jul 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon was awesome this chapter. Hope to see him show off more 9AD moves




The cover page looked great too.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 11, 2014)

Scan Ch. 45 is out on mangacow

Edit: 

Nothing too important in terms of the translation, just Shioon telling it like it is.

This is good too


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a lovely reaction image.


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That calm face when the chief pointed that gun at Shioon and then the face following that..Chief dun fucked up!!!

This chapter has so much win.


----------



## Spartacus (Jul 11, 2014)

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 11, 2014)

I may get frustrated with the overall pacing but when Shioon  lays the smackdown it is almost always so satisfying to watch


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 11, 2014)

Fantastic cover and chapter. The pacing problems are still there, but they're mostly ignored because Shioon delivered cool lines and an excellent smack down on Bald Bastard.


----------



## conorgenov (Jul 11, 2014)

friend please, sunwoo clan ain't nothin to fuck with


----------



## Wrath (Jul 11, 2014)

It's probably too much to hope for that final hit to have been a Seismic Step to the guy's head, eh?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2014)

Great chapter finally badassdom shiwoon stomping bad guys


----------



## Zooted (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol did the baldy really think he can take on Shi-Woon?


----------



## haegar (Jul 11, 2014)

mh. thats the way, step down on that shithead hard


----------



## Ghost (Jul 11, 2014)

holy shit that bitch got rekt. shiwoon fucking bashed that guy's head to the ground. my man.

edit. also Shiwoon looks like 9AD here


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 11, 2014)

Finally we got Shiwoon owning someone without getting his ass kicked


----------



## haegar (Jul 11, 2014)

saikyou said:


> holy shit that bitch got rekt. shiwoon fucking bashed that guy's head to the ground. my man.
> 
> edit. also Shiwoon looks like 9AD here



not to mention the way he jumped and kicked midair is 1:1 9AD, think he actually used it in the 3AD fight when smashing the metal stairs? this better be focus stomp


----------



## Ceria (Jul 11, 2014)

Damn, that ho got wrecked, that'll teach her to speak up again


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 11, 2014)

Shioon delivering as usual.

Those 9ADesque moves he made and his presence were awesome.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 11, 2014)

You know what I'll be interested to see next chapter... is if Kwon will react to Shioon's improvement.  Last time he saw Shioon fight he was, let's say, less than impressed with his fighting style.  I hope we'll get something even if it's only a "!"

Also, this chapter got me wondering how much of Black Heaven and Earth style does Shioon know?  Every time Shioon fights we see him flashback to some lesson from 9AD's cellphone.  Do you think he's seen them all at this point, but hasn't had a chance to try them out?  Or is he still going through them and learning as time progresses?


----------



## Zooted (Jul 12, 2014)

Man I really want to see Seismic Step again. He should of use it on the baldy when he knocked him down.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> You know what I'll be interested to see next chapter... is if Kwon will react to Shioon's improvement.  Last time he saw Shioon fight he was, let's say, less than impressed with his fighting style.  I hope we'll get something even if it's only a "!"
> 
> Also, this chapter got me wondering how much of Black Heaven and Earth style does Shioon know?  Every time Shioon fights we see him flashback to some lesson from 9AD's cellphone.  Do you think he's seen them all at this point, but hasn't had a chance to try them out?  Or is he still going through them and learning as time progresses?



Prolly went thru all of them, he has Sharingan level copying skills. Elder Kwon praise will be delicious, yes 

I'm glad none of the elders were actually hurt from that bomb. I think Glasses will officially join the harem next chapter


----------



## Ceria (Jul 12, 2014)

Just a thought, who's top bitch in that Harem? I'm thinking So-chun and Sera are tied, Jinnie close behind, Sae-he and then Glasses? Glasses has a lot of ground to cover to be top bitch, though I don't think Jinnie would let him pass her by. 

That's another thing, when this series started we had so much action with Jinnie and her moves that revealed so much skin, when are we going to get that back? I miss seeing that ass in action.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 12, 2014)

Jinie is sort of out of her league amongst all the big players around at the moment.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 12, 2014)

This.chapter. The rawness  

Really enjoyed Shioon laying the smackdown!



Dream said:


> Shioon looking boss as fuck in that cover.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Good catch!


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2014)

Ceria said:


> Just a thought, who's top bitch in that Harem? I'm thinking So-chun and Sera are tied, Jinnie close behind, Sae-he and then Glasses? Glasses has a lot of ground to cover to be top bitch, though I don't think Jinnie would let him pass her by.
> 
> That's another thing, when this series started we had so much action with Jinnie and her moves that revealed so much skin, when are we going to get that back? I miss seeing that ass in action.



Hyuk is top bitch. But it should be jinnie


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Scan Chapter.45 ENG
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



It's basically the same OMFGWTF face he had after Elder Kwon went HAM in the forest after jumping out of Da Copter.

Chapter.45 ENG


----------



## Jotun (Jul 13, 2014)

So many good possible edits with that face


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 13, 2014)

I really Hope the authors time away from doing action sequences hasn' dulled their ability to give us the Wow factor here  It was great to see Shioon's growth, I hope it wasn't just a preview.


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 14, 2014)

It seems as if Nine-Arts Dragon has been the instrument for New Waves' cringeworthy storytelling decisions while Shioon has been the instrument of the fucking awesome ones.

I'm so _not_ looking forward to Chun-Woo's struggle with his memory (); nor am I with who-I-predict-to-be-drama-incarnate revived Shiho, who I had a[n admittedly waning] distaste for in her living days ().

I _am_ looking forward to Shioon growing, _shitting on So-Jung_ (), being a fucking G, and actually furthering his romantic developments on Jinie and Sera (). Even if it turns out to be a "no," we need to at least get there. The cockblocked conversations and Shioon's immortal obliviousness is killing my faith in New Waves' social dynamics ().


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2014)

I wonder if who will fight 9ad when they meet I hope it is kwon. While shiwoon takes on smug face


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 14, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> It seems as if Nine-Arts Dragon has been the instrument for New Waves' cringeworthy storytelling decisions while Shioon has been the instrument of the fucking awesome ones.
> 
> I'm so _not_ looking forward to Chun-Woo's struggle with his memory (); nor am I with who-I-predict-to-be-drama-incarnate revived Shiho, who I had a[n admittedly waning] distaste for in her living days ().
> 
> I _am_ looking forward to Shioon growing, _shitting on So-Jung_ (), being a fucking G, and actually furthering his romantic developments on Jinie and Sera (). Even if it turns out to be a "no," we need to at least get there. The cockblocked conversations and Shioon's immortal obliviousness is killing my faith in New Waves' social dynamics ().



I'm kind of the opposite.  Shioon's entire motivation is saving 9AD, so until 9AD regains his memories the plot will continue to crawl along at a slow pace. Plus it can also provide us with more info/back story about any number of characters who have been "blocked" from Chun-Woo's memory.

As for the relationships, I don't see any real romance stuff happening unfortunately.  Which is too bad because even 9AD went on some dates in Part 1.  Shioon doesn't seem all that interested in furthering anything.



Gabe said:


> I wonder if who will fight 9ad when they meet I hope it is kwon. While shiwoon takes on smug face



Oh man, there are so many possible match ups at this point it's really hard to tell.  

The fact that Shioon brought up his hostage situation with So-Jung last chapter likely means he's going to be getting some payback here.  And Kwon could fight either Jaegal or hold off 9AD until Shioon is ready.  Hell, I wouldn't rule out the Munju of Chundoomoon being involved yet either.  He was absent from the meeting with the other Munju and wanted So-Chun to stay put at the alliance building.  Throw in that maybe the elder that Jaegal was referring to might not be Kaiser and it at least becomes a possibility.  So Kwon could have his hands full for any number of opponents.


----------



## Hitorio (Jul 14, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm kind of the opposite.  Shioon's entire motivation is saving 9AD, so until 9AD regains his memories the plot will continue to crawl along at a slow pace. Plus it can also provide us with more info/back story about any number of characters who have been "blocked" from Chun-Woo's memory.


I feel that Shioon's _path_ to saving Chun-Woo will be kickass, but when he actually _meets_ him and starts that battle of "Susnengnim! Sunsengnim! Sunsengnim! (x50)" the story will begin to get slow and sloppy.
It would be interesting to get a wealth of information about Chun-Woo's past, though. I heard a rumor about there being cancelled plans for special chapters detailing how he first met Shiho. This was years ago.

Since New Waves began, the majority of my pleasures and interests have come from Shioon's tale of growth while Nine-Arts has been disappointing thus far. Will that change? Doubtful, but I'm hoping so.



Irishwonder said:


> As for the relationships, I don't see any real romance stuff happening unfortunately.  Which is too bad because even 9AD went on some dates in Part 1.  Shioon doesn't seem all that interested in furthering anything.


I'm expecting a bunch of teases and an ending in which he chooses no one. Anything more will pleasantly surprise me.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 14, 2014)

Hitorio said:


> I feel that Shioon's _path_ to saving Chun-Woo will be kickass, but when he actually _meets_ him and starts that battle of "Susnengnim! Sunsengnim! Sunsengnim! (x50)" the story will begin to get slow and sloppy.





And I hadn't heard about those special chapters, but it would have been interesting had it been real or not cancelled.  Any back story for characters at this point would be appreciated.  We still know very little about So-Jung and Jaegal, two of the biggest threats in the New Waves series.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 18, 2014)

Chapter is out on Mangacow.


----------



## Firo (Jul 18, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shioon isnt having any of your shit. 
Im starting to wonder how 9AD will regain his memories though...


----------



## Xin (Jul 18, 2014)

Poor 9AD

The only one who is allowed to be "clingy" to him is Shioon.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 18, 2014)

Damn, I can never get used to those abrupt chapter endings. But what's up with 9Ad is he finally shaking off the drug effects?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 18, 2014)

That was underwhelming.


----------



## Darth (Jul 18, 2014)

Felt like it was missing pages again.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 18, 2014)

Dat pacing.


----------



## haegar (Jul 18, 2014)

Darth said:


> Felt like it was missing pages again.



this. was neither great nor bad overall. I stopped being pissed off about glasses so I dont mind how even now he still dont quite get how Shioon has grown


----------



## Cromer (Jul 18, 2014)

Are there missing pages again?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2014)

Short chapter smug guy is annoying glad 9ad scared the fool


----------



## Ghost (Jul 18, 2014)

Muh last pages. Did it really end on page 15?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 19, 2014)

My favorite part of this chapter was definitely the ... followed by the !!!  

Seriously, I think there was 15 or so panels of just symbols for dialogue.


As for the story, at least we found out all the captains except Blood Fangs are at the tower.  So it does seem that the Stadium was a complete red-herring.  Though I do wonder why the Elders were left there.

Shioon going all Liam Neeson (_Taken_) on Jaegal was funny and badass.  And it seems the author is definitely trying to setup a rift between So-Jung and Jaegal for leadership/true motivation.  The fact that 9AD seems to listen more to Jaegal will certainly complicate this


----------



## haegar (Jul 19, 2014)

^well, if Son-Jung were to take issue with this he'd be better of taking it to Jaegal than keeping to bark up 9ADs leg


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 21, 2014)

haegar said:


> ^well, if Son-Jung were to take issue with this he'd be better of taking it to Jaegal than keeping to bark up 9ADs leg



I still think Jaegal's true motives have yet to be seen.  He isn't a young unknown and the fact that he has to hide his face proves it.  

I'm beginning to suspect that the SUC is really a secret organization started by the Chundoomoon clan head and Jaegal is following his orders.

Kwon has repeatedly accused them of being the enemy
Two of it's main members are running the SUC
Chundoomoon Munju wasn't at the alliance meeting and ordered So-Chun to stay put (either to be saved or to be blown up with the rest of the Munju)

I don't know man, there's some compelling stuff to me...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2014)

Would be really intresting if Chundoomoon was really behind the suc and not just smug game but his master. War between the sun woo and them would be great


----------



## haegar (Jul 21, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I still think Jaegal's true motives have yet to be seen.  He isn't a young unknown and the fact that he has to hide his face proves it.
> 
> I'm beginning to suspect that the SUC is really a secret organization started by the Chundoomoon clan head and Jaegal is following his orders.
> 
> ...



just ment to imply of the two choices, pissing of one might leave him alive, the other not so much...


----------



## Irishwonder (Jul 21, 2014)

^ Yeah, sorry.  Your comment made me think about Jaegal's loyalties to both SUC and Chundoomoon.  Is serving So-Jung his priorty (cause lately it doesn't seem like it) or is So-Jung expendable?  From there I kinda went off on my own tangent.

But to your point, I agree, So-Jung has a much better chance of surviving a talk with Jaegal than getting 9AD to recognize his leadership by being all over him.



Gabe said:


> Would be really intresting if Chundoomoon was really behind the suc and not just smug game but his master. War between the sun woo and them would be great



War would be interesting indeed


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 25, 2014)

Chapter partially uploaded: chapter is out on mangacow


----------



## Jotun (Jul 25, 2014)

OOOO a longer chapter and more tomorrow, sweet.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 25, 2014)

18 pages plus more, fuck me what did we do to deserve this honor?


----------



## lazybum (Jul 25, 2014)

There's, there's MOAR?! 

Kyyaaaaa~~


----------



## Xin (Jul 25, 2014)

kyyaaaaaaaaaaaaa~~


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 25, 2014)

*Gets to the last page, reads author note....* wait there's more? Aww yeahhhh!


----------



## haegar (Jul 25, 2014)

well, this is getting interesting and we get another small piece of fun over the weekend, I like that, if ya ask me he could keep going with 15 page friday, 10 page monday, makes the wait shorter and we get 25 pageish chapters rather than 20


----------



## dream (Jul 25, 2014)

Glasses sure does have a cute underling.


----------



## haegar (Jul 25, 2014)

Dream said:


> Glasses sure does have a cute underling.



I have to admit this was prly the first glasses scene I enjoyed 

that being said in case you missed her so far Dream, his underlying was in two special chaps if memory serves right


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah glasses underling is cute


----------



## Jotun (Jul 26, 2014)

The extra pages were added, starts from here 

chapter is out on mangacow

Loved the ending.


----------



## Vault (Jul 26, 2014)

I wait for such a ending  come on 

The wait now


----------



## lazybum (Jul 26, 2014)

This chapter titillates me.

Can feel the boner coming up.....


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 26, 2014)

The S.U.C. done fucked up now.


----------



## Ceria (Jul 26, 2014)

So that's what the medicine was,  come on nine arts you smarter than that.


----------



## Ghost (Jul 26, 2014)

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Stannis (Jul 26, 2014)

is it friday yet


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice ending next chapter should be good


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 1, 2014)

No chapter this week?

*edit* - raw


----------



## Xin (Aug 1, 2014)

WUT.. I want chapter


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 1, 2014)

Shioon is such a freaking natural born leader. And Elder is a true retainer.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2014)

chapter is out on mangacow


*Spoiler*: __ 




I know it might be a long shot but Shiwoon pls beat his ass


----------



## haegar (Aug 1, 2014)

great chapter, but that ending again, I want the next 3 chaps with this fight now, damnit 

I got no clue how this is gonna go, based on their last fight I'd say Kwon is slightly his superior, and also he DID get part of the mask fairly quick there, but at the same time Kwon is showing a caution towards that dude that makes me quite worried :/

I'd like them to doubleteam him and do him in mercylessly


----------



## Xin (Aug 1, 2014)

What an awesome chapter. 

It really had everything (almost). 

The only thing lacking was a fight between shioon and that masked guy. 

But that will surely come next chapter.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 1, 2014)

I couldn't resist.. had to read the raw.


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was epic, I was a little surprised at the lack of shock from kwon, given his rage at the masked guy last time around.


----------



## Darth (Aug 1, 2014)

saikyou said:


> I couldn't resist.. had to read the raw.



Your loss.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice so shiwoon is gonna take on the mask guy. He is stronger then he seems let's see if shiwoon can beat him


----------



## lazybum (Aug 1, 2014)

This manhwa author sure doesn't disappoint. 

I'm gonna strap in for the long ride, I'll bet this manhwa will end up being bigger than Dragonball Z or Bleach or Naruto in the end. It already is my weekly highlight.


CAN"T WAIT FOR NEXT WEEK!


----------



## haegar (Aug 1, 2014)

Ceria said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That was epic, I was a little surprised at the lack of shock from kwon, given his rage at the masked guy last time around.



kwon's monstrous side being calmed down due to being led by reliable, calm gaju


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

Shioon calm as a friend  

This fight won't be as one sided as that masked prick thinks  Shioon has only been obsessed with  beating that Schools munju's ass  all the techniques well most he will definitely know.


----------



## haegar (Aug 1, 2014)

oh right, I totally forgot, he did endless illusion training against that dude, that helps some I bet


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm guessing since this is the first fight for Shioon (well, serious fight) after his super Illusion training, mask (I do not remember his name) will be in for a rude awakening/bodying of epic proportions.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 1, 2014)

I think Shioon could maybe hold his own and not get completely ruined by Jae-Gal like he did with Ghost Doctor back at the Island arc, but I'm inclined to think this is more or less Kwon's time to shine (again), since it's pretty obvious that those two are similar in level.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 1, 2014)

Definitely, Kwon will get Jae-Gal and Shioon will wreck the S.U.C underlings. Shioon may be master level now, but he hasn't reached Grand Master level yet.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2014)

Shioon will wreck that cunt in the suit who humiliated him before.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2014)

Vault said:


> Shioon will wreck that cunt in the suit who humiliated him before.



Can't fucking wait for that rematch.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 1, 2014)

I think shiwoon will do great but kwon will take over and ask him to stop 9ad. And he will destroy smug face.  Wonder how close smug face is to hyuk.  Shiwoon should be close to hyuk level.


----------



## Face (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think Jaegal is a Grandmaster. Given the fact that he couldn't see Elder Kwon's movement means that he is only a master. Shioon had the same problem against Ghost Hands doctor the last time they fought. Jeagal could atleast fight Kwon for a brief period of time which means he is slightly stronger than Shioon was at that time.

Right now I don't think they are that far apart in terms of skill. In fact I strongly believe he could beat Jeagal if he wanted to. If Shioon can fight So-Chun equally then there is no reason to believe he can't take him out especially if he has BHT.


----------



## nightmaremage99 (Aug 2, 2014)

Shioon is so freaking hyped up right now, but I don't think Shioon will be fighting Jae-Gal. It's probably Elder Kwon who's going to fight him. It seems clear to me that Jae-Gal is FAR more stronger than he has shown thus far. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if he puts up a serious challenge for Elder Kwon.

Shioon is going to fight the leader of the SUC instead.

And he's going to destroy him.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 3, 2014)

hyped as fuck


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2014)

Didn't know "masked man" was hiding his strength that sword slash was boss.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 3, 2014)

Jae Gal is s'posed to keep them busy until fodders arrive?

Isn't it supposed to be the other way around with fodders keeping them busy until Jae Gal shows up?


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 3, 2014)

Get! HYPED!!!


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 8, 2014)

Chapter's out: Chapter 49

Best Jinie cover EVER!


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Glasses still being a cunt 

Shioon styling  

Kwon


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2014)

Good chapter so it seems kwon maybe injured as the mask guy said hope it is going to be a good fight still


----------



## Ghost (Aug 8, 2014)

Kwon.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

He has to be nerfed somehow to make this fight even


----------



## Xin (Aug 8, 2014)

I never imagined Glasses Guy to be added to his harem as well.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 8, 2014)

Glasses will be lusting for that Shioon D in no time.


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> He has to be nerfed somehow to make this fight even



this. and I shall put my trust in this fact, cause it means the injury is just there to raise the tension. or so I hope. well, maybe its also there to make sure Kwon is elsewhere when 9AD and junior meet 

In any case he not gonna die to this dipshit


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 8, 2014)

I fear for Elder Kwon's life.


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 8, 2014)

This is the dude that killed the former Gaju, Kwon is about to wreck this buster.


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like Kwon is about to get his revenge.


----------



## Stannis (Aug 8, 2014)

that selfie 

so jae gal was a grandmaster after all. looking forward  to the fight. even if kwon is injured i believe he can take it. he has to, he's the guy that murdered the previous gaju after all.   in kwon we trust


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2014)

kwon master race second only to 9AD and gaju-nim 

I hope. its some time since we had a tragic death though on the other hand... but I think kwon is still good for arc 3 of the story. we havent even gotten to kaiser, black forest and sosul yet, he cant die before that can he???

no, he gonna be fine, but he will be taken out as a force to be reckoned with for the ending of this arc after he done with that dude, who, as it turns out is his nemesis much more than ghostly doctor...


----------



## Firo (Aug 8, 2014)

Small injuries arent gonna hinder him. Elder Kwon will win.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone else feel like Shioon got praise for not doing much this chapter. Didn't seem like anything special to me.


----------



## Magicbullet (Aug 8, 2014)

doesn't that happen pretty often tho


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

His sensing ability for one and he doesn't struggle against fodder  much more poised too. There is plenty to praise.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2014)

I was mainly referring to the "physical ability" he showed, which was him pretty much pushing some guys face while walking up a hill.

Usually he does a flashy move, but we didn't even see a real foot tech.


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2014)

I think the matter of note here was that he executed that shove trash mob aside at neigh master's speed. glasses aint master level but he aint no slouch as such. he couldnt follow the movement (well he was preocupied with his dumb gun, but still)


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2014)

Guess I'm the only one who drank the haterade, idk just seemed kinda meh compared to other stuff. Was hoping for that zig zag foot tech or something. The distance wasn't conveyed very well either.



Oh well, getting close to some juicy fights at least.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 8, 2014)

No I agree. It was a pretty meh feat.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Guess I'm the only one who drank the haterade, idk just seemed kinda meh compared to other stuff. Was hoping for that zig zag foot tech or something. The distance wasn't conveyed very well either.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, getting close to some juicy fights at least.



You want him to show actual techniques against fodder?


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice cover page! Kwon gonna beat some ass now


----------



## haegar (Aug 8, 2014)

im sure well get some foot technics soon enough when he runs into some of the more capable goons... not to mention seismic


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2014)

Hope know beats this guy senseless and gets his payback


----------



## Blαck (Aug 9, 2014)

Damn I wonder where Jae-gal ranks in comparison to Kwon or Ghost doc on the Gm list?


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 9, 2014)

Jotun said:


> I was mainly referring to the "physical ability" he showed, which was him pretty much pushing some guys face while walking up a hill.
> 
> Usually he does a flashy move, but we didn't even see a real foot tech.



Glasses is the only one shocked because he can't pull off what Shioon is capable of now.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 9, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Damn I wonder where Jae-gal ranks in comparison to Kwon or Ghost doc on the Gm list?


He's probably on the bottom half of the list, I'd guess 8-10. His "someone as lowly as I" comments seem to suggest he's ranked quite a bit below Kwon. The fact that the author set the fight up with Kwon injured reinforces that belief.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2014)

Playing catch up atm. On chapter 167, and I am reminded why I want Shiwoon to have my babies .


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2014)

It's just inevitable hype for the incoming fights.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Tayimus (Aug 9, 2014)

BEAST SHIOON!!!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2014)

Shioon is the man.

It's really hard to believe this hardened badass was the same wimp we had in part one. Now, he's my favorite character of the series .


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah, I really hated him at the start of Part 1. Then he started styling on murim people left and right towards the end. The only thing that was kind of annoying was that we had to wait for Shioon to get back to his full strength. NW was another slow buildup, but once the action started it didn't really stop until recently.

Gonna be pretty awesome when our boy goes all out at his new level.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2014)

The jinnie cover was awesome


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 10, 2014)

Better than Sera's swimsuit too .


----------



## Butcher (Aug 10, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Better than Sera's swimsuit too .



Bro.....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 10, 2014)

It's true tho.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2014)

NO CHAPTER?



BLUE TEXT OF ANGUISH


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm going to need a translation.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2014)

dokko-tak translated it, looks like it's a break. Guess they will do a small scan of what the authors said.


----------



## Griever (Aug 15, 2014)

3 week break, really?. 

*sigh* that sucks.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 15, 2014)

Damn....


----------



## Ceria (Aug 15, 2014)

why do they got to get us all built up just to knock us down, this was something they could've told us last week. fuckers.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2014)

So ateam released the scan *(here)* for last weeks chapter and included this weeks authors note. It seems like we were right in feeling things were a bit off recently. The authors pretty much admit to writing themselves into a corner (or almost doing it) and don't want to do anything they can't take back. Having second thoughts after planning out the main plot years ago.

I think they should take as much time as they need to get things back on track. Obviously they won't be gone too long since they don't get paid without releases. This should help them with their eventual transition into Part 3, looks as if we are pretty close to the climax of Part 2. The break was gonna happen at some point because of upcoming Korean holidays anyways, better to get it started early and come back strong.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 15, 2014)

Serialization begins again on the 12th.

I'm glad they were honest with us about not being happy where the story is heading and fixing their mistakes rather than just going along with it.

I guess they don't want Shiwoon to meet/fix 9AD yet? That's really all the plot is building up to at the moment and they felt the story was heading in the wrong direction so quickly they didn't even want to release this chapter. That's kind of annoying if true because I'm really over 9AD's evil streak, especially since they copped out with it in the end.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd rather see them take a break and come up with a good idea than half-assing it and using lame plot.....


----------



## dream (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, I'm glad that they decided to take a break.  Things weren't exactly too good story-wise for a while.  Here's to hoping that they come up with a good direction.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2014)

Sucks about the break but I understand the reason


----------



## scerpers (Aug 15, 2014)

should have been mc and sensei and his gf traveling the world wrecking fighters from various countries

street fighter but not shit


----------



## WraithX959 (Aug 15, 2014)

It's time to reread old chapters again. Guess the Island Arc is good for a reread.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 16, 2014)

I have been holding out to get a few chapters banked for a good read, now they want to re plot, it pulls the rug out from my plan. oh' well. I guess its back to rereading the epic parts again.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2014)

Glad they're taking a break. That way things can really pick up when they get back .


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 19, 2014)

Picked up this series a few weeks ago and I have to say it's one of my favorites right now. But I'm going to list a few gripes that maybe someone can shed some better light on:

Shioon starting out as a bad Naruto clone. And yes I said it; a clone that does the whole, "loser with no ability talking bonds, never giving up and always getting rescued" thing worse than Naruto =\. Thank god they trashed that angle and made him into the badass he is now. But that leads into the next gripe...

We gonna get any backstory for why his growth rate is beyond Murim-in? A trace back to his father who hasn't been mentioned or featured in the story maybe (then again, Murim-in would know of him if he was that powerful. What if it's the Kaiser 0.o?)? And why'd they take about 100+ chapters to focus on his shattered chi-center only for the repair to be so anti-climatic? It literally took a chapter of explanation and to be honest, I'm still confused. I got time to re-read that part I guess...

The hell's up with 9AD and the "medicine" causing his amnesia? He needs to get back to his old self or become genuinely evil with a darker sense of humor and womanizing because he had some of the shittiest lines in New Wave...

The top captain of SUC...I don't know. I just hope he doesn't kick the bucket because I feel he and 9AD need a deeper conversation along with Shioon about the previous master and school...

That's about all I can think of right now. Don't really get into the pairings mix since it's a waste to speculate in my opinion. Can't wait for them to come back from the break...


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 19, 2014)

^I have to ask this. Did you read part 1 The  Breaker? A lot of what your asking is in part 1.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Aug 19, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> ^I have to ask this. Did you read part 1 The  Breaker? A lot of what your asking is in part 1.



You're right. Totally forgot about Shioon having a Yin type body and the Overhaul Rebirth thing. Sosul will be rediculously strong if she gets 100% cured. Hopefully she hits a growth spurt like Cleo from Freezing too...


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 19, 2014)

@ Namikaze I Can't say I agree with your Shioon's a bad Naruto clone comparison. They have 3 similar traits, early weakness, lack of ability and strong bond to another character. These similarities aren't even that strong now that I've written them down. 

While, Naruto was a weak ninja, poor at using ninja skills, yet, his physical energy was unrivaled. Though Kishi tells us Naruto's a victim, I, as a reader rarely saw him in that roll. i.e. I don't remember anyone shaking Naruto down for money. Shioon on the other hand, was physically unable to do any activity to improve his condition, and because of that, he was an easy target for bullies. We all slogged through the first 13 issues debating if we were going to keep reading.

Naruto is an idiot who plays the class clown to mask his lack of understanding. After he steals the Hokage's scroll and learns shadow clone jut su, he becomes useful. The only way he competently fights in part one is asking the nine tails for power to overwhelm his normal opponents. Shioon on the other hand has his body fixed and learn techniques that take regular murim weeks or months to grasp, he learn it in half a day. Also when interacting with other people Shioon displays above average critical thinking. Naruto, on the other hand, always asks what do you mean even after multiple explanations? During fights, Naruto becomes a genius creating new ways to use his small array of skills, while, Shioon's fights always reflect him applying skills that his master taught him.

The last common trait that is undeniable, both have an unwavering attachment, but that is hardly a strong enough reason to demean Shioon as a Naruto step child. Naruto wants to be recognized and looked at as the greatest Hokage. While, Shioon just doesn't want anyone to be hurt because he was afraid to stand up for himself, I know it's evolved to a bit more, but he wasn't looking to become the baddest man on the planet, it's just a side effect of his condition.


----------



## Griever (Aug 28, 2014)

was it this week or next that the breaker returns?.  I haven't been keeping track


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2014)

One more week I think


----------



## Jotun (Aug 30, 2014)

GETTIN MY HOPES UP

fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuu

@Randomaxe pretty spot on write up, to go a step further, Shioon isn't spamming some catch phrase every other panel


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

I wonder when Shi-Ho will come into the picture.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 30, 2014)

^ I honestly think that was the main reason for the break, the authors didn't know themselves


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> ^ I honestly think that was the main reason for the break, the authors didn't know themselves



I highly doubt that though. They took a break overall to gather how they are going to move forward with the rest of the plot because as of now things are at a slow pace.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

Speaking of Shi-Ho, after she wakes up, what will her relationship be like with Shioon?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 30, 2014)

I am just praying they don't give her amnesia when she wakes up...


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 30, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Speaking of Shi-Ho, after she wakes up, what will her relationship be like with Shioon?



She'll want that D after he does something simple yet again but it amazes her


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 30, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I highly doubt that though. They took a break overall to gather how they are going to move forward with the rest of the plot because as of now things are at a slow pace.



You don't think reviving Shi-ho is a big part of moving the plot forward? Especially with 9AD regaining his memories and about to square off with Shioon?  AND that his most recent flashback was of her getting shot?  Her open abandoned plot line had *NOTHING *to do with the break?

Seriously? 

I mean that's a story that should have been closed when we found out Shioon's blood could revive her.  It's kind of obvious that they changed ideas on that and kept putting it off...

And the pace of chapters had nothing to do with it.  They needed time to figure out where all of the stories were going and not to leave any loose ends behind the further they got into the arc


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> You don't think reviving Shi-ho is a big part of moving the plot forward? Especially with 9AD regaining his memories and about to square off with Shioon?  AND that his most recent flashback was of her getting shot?  Her open abandoned plot line had *NOTHING *to do with the break?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



I know that she is an important part of the story, but what I was implying was that I doubt that the reason for them taking a break was so they can re-incorporate Shi-Ho back in the story.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> She'll want that D after he does something simple yet again but it amazes her



Yes...of course, how can I have missed that


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

Based upon the fact that she was once affiliated with Black Forest Defense group, a group that basically opposes the Martial Arts Alliance. Do guys think Shi-Ho will join or help Shioon with the Martial Arts Alliance? I mean after all, it was the Black Forest Defense group that shot her. Am I wrong?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 30, 2014)

Blunt said:


> I am just praying they don't give her amnesia when she wakes up...



Join 9ad if he regains his senses and do whatever he wants but if he has no memory if her she will do whatever it takes to get him back to his senses and if join shiwoon help she will do it


----------



## Blαck (Aug 30, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Speaking of Shi-Ho, after she wakes up, what will her relationship be like with Shioon?



Hopefully the same way it was before she got shot. As long as they don't use her as a short cut to kick 9AD's memories in the ass, that's Shiwoon's job :ignoramus


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 30, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Hopefully the same way it was before she got shot. *As long as they don't use her as a short cut to kick 9AD's memories in the ass, that's Shiwoon's job* :ignoramus



I agree!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 31, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I wonder when Shi-Ho will come into the picture.



I actually forgot all about her being alive .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Aug 31, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I actually forgot all about her being alive .



Thats pretty bad of you not to notice such diamond in the dust.


----------



## WraithX959 (Sep 1, 2014)

The closer we get to Friday, the more rabid I'll become for the new chapter.


----------



## Randomaxe (Sep 1, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I wonder when Shi-Ho will come into the picture.



I have been surprised that she hasn't re-entered the story already. When you think about it, the turn Shioon into drugs arc lead into the perfect opportunity to come to a resolution with Shiho. The Illwumoon head was looking for substances to revive her. Low and behold he's forced to revive the Ki center of the person Shiho's body responds to. You can't tell me the Doctor didn't take any samples to work on her while he had the chance?

This break has killed me, it's made me think of the flaw of memory manipulation in the story. How can 9AD still hold a grudge against the Alliance if he can remember his master? I don't get how 9ad can maintain a desire without a motivation. More to the point, since his master taught him martial arts how in the world does he remember martial arts? Even if he just remembers some past battles it would have to make him wonder how he learned his techniques. 

I guess this is some of the things the author has to work out, but it  should have been plotted out before he committed it to the story.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 1, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> The closer we get to Friday, the more rabid I'll become for the new chapter.


Breaker resumes on the 12th.  So we still have a little while 



Randomaxe said:


> This break has killed me, it's made me think of the flaw of memory manipulation in the story. How can 9AD still hold a grudge against the Alliance if he can remember his master? I don't get how 9ad can maintain a desire without a motivation. More to the point, since his master taught him martial arts how in the world does he remember martial arts? Even if he just remembers some past battles it would have to make him wonder how he learned his techniques.
> 
> I guess this is some of the things the author has to work out, but it  should have been plotted out before he committed it to the story.



I'm not entirely sure either, but the way I think of it is that it's not that the memories are wiped or erased, but that they are simply suppressed.  The information is there in his head, but anytime he tries to recall it is when the headaches start.  

It also seems similar to a long standing argument with a friend in which you can't remember what specifically made you mad, but you know that you are.  So similarly, 9AD knows that he holds a grudge against the Alliance, but doesn't concentrate on what that specific reason is and receives excruciating pain if he tries to... maybe?  I don't know, but that's my best guess so far.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 1, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I have been surprised that she hasn't re-entered the story already. When you think about it, the turn Shioon into drugs arc lead into the perfect opportunity to come to a resolution with Shiho. The Illwumoon head was looking for substances to revive her. Low and behold he's forced to revive the Ki center of the person Shiho's body responds to. You can't tell me the Doctor didn't take any samples to work on her while he had the chance?
> 
> This break has killed me, it's made me think of the flaw of memory manipulation in the story. How can 9AD still hold a grudge against the Alliance if he can remember his master? I don't get how 9ad can maintain a desire without a motivation. More to the point, since his master taught him martial arts how in the world does he remember martial arts? Even if he just remembers some past battles it would have to make him wonder how he learned his techniques.
> 
> I guess this is some of the things the author has to work out, but it  should have been plotted out before he committed it to the story.



Exactly! I too wonder why the doctor did not ask for Shioon's cooperation for reviving Shi-Ho...perfect opportunity wasted


----------



## Ceria (Sep 4, 2014)

Damn and here I thought it would be back this week. 3 has turned into 4 weeks pretty easily. or maybe it's just felt like a month to me.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 6, 2014)

The Author needs to bring back Shi-ho like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plgniAt36YY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u14pLHV3Vw[/YOUTUBE]

Just skip the deception part and have her wake up and bust out of the containment tube, freaked out and on the run in the middle of Seoul only to have her look up and see 9AD's face plastered throughout the city with the meeting time and location at the stadium.

Getting her, 9AD, and Shioon to the same location would be trickier, but certainly do-able, it would depend on if the stadium is actually still important to the SUC's plans or if Shi-ho were to run into So-Chun or someone who would recognize her and inform Shioon's inner circle.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 12, 2014)

RAW:


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2014)

Scan Link removed


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

nice transitional chap. was it supposed to be 15 pages only though or is the scan shortened again?

anyways, im alrdy lmao about kwon's face when ghostdoc steps in to save his ass


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2014)

More Shioon underestimation. God, I've forgotten all about it because of the brief hiatus. The only people the SUC have in that building that could hold a candle to current Shioon is 9AD and the SUC leader, everyone else is fodder.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2014)

Raw was like that @haegar, just some weird cut offs again. I guess we will soon see what the authors decided on.


----------



## Randomaxe (Sep 12, 2014)

I really hate to bitch, but 15 pages after a 5 week hiatus? A not much changed episode. Yes, it was 5 weeks, last chapter was 8/8 look at your calendar. I expected more than a shot of manhwa. I was hoping for a big gulp. oh well it's back at least.


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

mh, dont agree, we got osme nice new angles here with 3AD and ghost joining, and with the SUC dudes talk amongst each other. I do admit the cut off was brutal as always, but I guess I built up a resistance to those. plus, ususally after chaps like this next week is a decent fight chap full length


----------



## Space (Sep 12, 2014)

I think this chapter is alright. The purpose of the short hiatus was to drive the story into the proper direction again, so it's only logical that this chapter has a lot of set up for the coming chapters.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 12, 2014)

Did it have to be so short though? A lot of times I feel like these guys don't know how to end a chapter at a proper cliffhanger, this was one of those.


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

no, rather feels to me as if they almost never make the deadline, hence those endings


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2014)

^pretty much. Getting used to it, but the cut offs still hurt. I pray they used their time wisely. Plz no more blue text


----------



## Space (Sep 12, 2014)

Agree on the cut off. It does feel like an unfinished chapter missing pages rather than a crappy cliffhanger.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

You know some major badass shit is going down when Shioons harem bitches are coming to the scene(Jinie and Sera)


----------



## Randomaxe (Sep 12, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You know some major badass shit is going down when Shioons harem bitches are coming to the scene(Jinie and Sera)



We've been saying this for months now. What that means to me is a fight with good choreography and a definitive winner. All we've seen recently is initial clashes that end abruptly and have no outcome. 

I beg to differ that this was a short break, 1 or 2 weeks is short, 5 on the other hand, should have given the team plenty of time to rest, refocus, and reward their readers with more than 15 pages. I don't mind the abrupt endings, the chapters always read better in bunches because of the story's seamless continuity. I feel like I was left in a desert and all I was brought was a cup of water.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

really hope we get to see some good action after a break like this


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> We've been saying this for months now. What that means to me is a fight with good choreography and a definitive winner. All we've seen recently is initial clashes that end abruptly and have no outcome.
> 
> I beg to differ that this was a short break, 1 or 2 weeks is short, 5 on the other hand, should have given the team plenty of time to rest, refocus, and reward their readers with more than 15 pages. I don't mind the abrupt endings, the chapters always read better in bunches because of the story's seamless continuity. I feel like I was left in a desert and all I was brought was a cup of water.



I here you


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

saikyou said:


> really hope we get to see some good action after a break like this



Probably not until we get some of that S.U.C diatribe out the way first.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else, but I get the feeling these guys are a little burned out with the whole creating a manwha process.

The fact that they even brought up quitting at all in their "explanation chapter" is scary, because it means that it's been discussed by them at one point.


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> The fact that they even brought up quitting at all in their "explanation chapter" is scary


they did? missed that. gosh, lets cross fingers then


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 12, 2014)

Glad the hiatus is over, but this chapter really didn't do much. All we see is Shioon pimpslapping a couple random skullmasks and very little dialogue


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I get the feeling these guys are a little burned out with the whole creating a manwha process.
> 
> The fact that they even brought up quitting at all in their "explanation chapter" is scary, because it means that it's been discussed by them at one point.



If that ever comes to past then I'll quit reading manga all together. Lately, especially this year, there have been bad news for me about mangas that have ended and mangas about to be ended..........latest one Tokyou Ghoul.


----------



## Space (Sep 12, 2014)

^ HSDK is also ending, last chapter is in a few days. 

I also missed the news that The Breaker could be ending soon. I can't blame them though, the return for their weekly effort is most probably not worth it.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 12, 2014)

Didn't they only say that part 2 was ending? And when did they ever mention quitting the series?


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't want to confuse anyone.  They weren't saying that they are ending the series or tired of working on it, but I just didn't like the fact that they brought up the possibility of quitting in the first place.  Why even bring that up?  It only means that it's been a topic of conversation for them, one that I hope they both agree won't happen.

Coupled with the fact, that they said that they might not be able to figure stuff out during the 4 week break anyway and that it might just be a pointless endeavor seems like they are taking a very pessimistic approach to their work.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

These chapters get so good, but then cut by small page count as well as these abrupt endings.

Man, these guys are really running on fumes .


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2014)

I like the short chapter I am glad the break is over. Wonder if boobs will try and kill glasses and gothic girl but somehow shiwoon intervenes.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Sep 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I don't want to confuse anyone.  They weren't saying that they are ending the series or tired of working on it, but I just didn't like the fact that they brought up the possibility of quitting in the first place.  Why even bring that up?  It only means that it's been a topic of conversation for them, one that I hope they both agree won't happen.
> 
> Coupled with the fact, that they said that they might not be able to figure stuff out during the 4 week break anyway and that it might just be a pointless endeavor seems like they are taking a very pessimistic approach to their work.



I'm a late-comer to the series and I really hope it doesn't end abruptly. They need to start marketing this to Viz so the added income flow will kick-start their motivation back into gear. This is definitely worth purchasing...


----------



## Ceria (Sep 13, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> You know some major badass shit is going down when Shioons harem bitches are coming to the scene(Jinie and Sera)



I want to see more off jinie's middrift while she's kicking the shit out of someone


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind seeing a Jinnie and Sera teamup against Goth girl and Thousand Face chick.  That would actually be a pretty evenly matched fight.

I'm also interested to see more from the BFD fighters 9AD brought along.  And now that pretty much everyone Shioon's ever met is on there way to the Seoul Tower to help him, we might get a chance to see where each BFD member ranks skill-wise.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2014)

Raw out 

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wow, Shioon bout to beast mode 3 + fodders yea boi 




Double Edit:

Scan Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wow Shioon noticed Elder Kwon was injured, subtle sensing hype, hope we see some new tech here. Something has to even the odds, unless he just beast modes everything.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stomp those bitches!


----------



## Space (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice, but this is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



still only a short set up chapter before the real action starts. unless the focus moves to another scene


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Raw out
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



He might just be able to just beast his way through. Although he probably knows that he needs to hold back to have something left for their leader, and he can't really use BoT  since this isn't the right place to go berserk.


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2014)

basically one should not have read this and wait for next week rightout 

still lookin forward to re-reading this stuff in a row, I think itll end with having a nice flow as an arc.

booobybitch is stronger than I thought. she'll be sorry though soon enough 

also, inb4 glasses and the dark haired one switch sides midfight


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 19, 2014)

We shall see Shioon's original technique, "Reasoning with the Enemy"


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 19, 2014)

*Prediction:*
Next Chapter will be Shioon skirmishing with the 3 captains till glasses is taken hostage
Chapter after that Smiling Blade and gang will show up to hold them off for Shioon to continue on


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2014)

^That's actually pretty plausible,  otherwise Shioon has a lot of fighting to do. We 
also have to remember SoChun will probably arrive sooner or later.


----------



## haegar (Sep 19, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> We shall see Shioon's original technique, "Reasoning with the Enemy"




hey, he improved, he negotiated with boobs elder kwon style


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 19, 2014)

Fuck! Shioon needs to clean house real quick. S.U.C is like an annoying fly to him now, the big cheese is So Jung Chan.


----------



## Face (Sep 19, 2014)

Is Shioon seriously struggling against these 3? If it were So-Chun this would have been over the second Ha-ru attacked.
I'm starting to think this training didn't actually have any effect at all.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 19, 2014)

Gawd damn I hate that whip bitch, Shiwoon or someone please murk her cocky ass.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 19, 2014)

Good set up hope he whips the 3 captain time to show if he deserves the praise


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 20, 2014)

Time for Shioon to show us what he's got and add two more wenches to his harem


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2014)

Well to be fair, its 2 long ranged and Cool guy. If it was 3 melee, I'd be surprised if he didn't just one shot them. Goth chicks whip attack is what stopped Shioon from one shotting Boobs anyways. So if you really think about it, it takes these 3 fighting together to barely stand a chance against Shioon...


----------



## conorgenov (Sep 20, 2014)

YOOOOOOOO shioon is totally wolverine! that fucking wolverine jump! these three are fucked shioon is the best at what he does and what he does isn't very nice

i fucking hate how cocky that whip bitch is, and yeah shioon should have wrecked one of them already if not two.


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 20, 2014)

Hell yeah! Hope he shows them what he got for real (without BOT).

And I can't wait for Shioon to bash that blonde bitches' face in!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2014)

Jotun said:


> *Goth chicks* whip attack is what stopped Shioon from one shotting *Boobs* anyways.



Hey, these should be their official names . Lord knows I don't remember their actual names .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 26, 2014)

Whip girls name is *Ha-ru* a.k.a "Thousand Face".

Goth girls name is *Ji-Woo Li* a.k.a "Dark Princess"

Both itching for the pimp hand from Shioon.


----------



## Firo (Sep 26, 2014)

Damn near every chick in the manga wants dat pimp hand.
Sera da besto tho.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 26, 2014)

SCAN:  Link removed

.


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 26, 2014)

This manwha author is the devil. Cliffhangers up the ass and chapters short as dicks. When reading Breaker there truly is no god. 

Only getting a small glimpse of based Shioon every week


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

hopefully they'll get more staff soon.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> SCAN:  Link removed
> 
> .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Boobs wasn't ready, she was talking that gangsta shit and ends up as the chapters source of fanservice. Now that's what I call justice :ignoramus


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice chapter shiwoon  is doing good bit it seems he isbgetting tired the suc  guys are saving each other barley


----------



## Sphyer (Sep 26, 2014)

The authors sure deal with alot of shit lol


----------



## Firo (Sep 26, 2014)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Boobs wasn't ready, she was talking that gangsta shit and ends up as the chapters source of fanservice. Now that's what I call justice :ignoramus



She'll be obsessed with him soon enough.


----------



## Space (Sep 26, 2014)

She did say "He got me". That fanservice page reminded me of HSDK lol I did not expect to see something like that in The Breaker tbh


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah Shioon seriously outclassing them. I honestly don't know why he seems tired. He really hasn't been fighting that long and it conflicts with some of his past feats.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

Didn't Shioon's training get interrupted and he left right after it? Someone refresh my memory.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah, but then he had that meeting. Shioon in part 1 was able to run around town and fight all night.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

Maybe the training just took that much out of him? He has improved for sure. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 26, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yeah, but then he had that meeting. Shioon in part 1 was able to run around town and fight all night.





saikyou said:


> Maybe the training just took that much out of him? He has improved for sure. I guess we'll see.



Yep, most likely the triple blossom training, followed by dodging explosions, followed by his fight with glasses' boss, and now fighting recklessly to speed things up (for Kwon's sake) has taken it's toll on his stamina.

It's looking more likely that smiling blade will show up with Sera and Jennie to take on the captains while Ghost Doc or 3AD helps out Kwon?

Not to mention we still have Ha-il fighting out there somewhere


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 26, 2014)

Nice chapter, shitty news with those staff leaving 

Can't wait for more, Shioon will have enough stamina for the main fight at least


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't trust glasses assessment of Shioon, dude is constantly wrong. Especially when it comes to him

Shioon's deep breathing is because he's about to step up another gear


----------



## Ghost (Sep 26, 2014)

The weakness of the trio Shioon is facing is making him sick.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 26, 2014)

Shioon needs to begin tappin some ass on a regular schedule. It will improve his stamina


----------



## Face (Sep 26, 2014)

I have to agree. Shioon has displayed far greater stamina than this in the past. There is no reason why he should be out of breath this early. Especially since he hasn't gotten to the real fights yet.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 26, 2014)

If you think about it, it's pretty similar to what happened to 9AD in part 1 when he fought the steel claw guy, and 9AD was exhausted as fuck.  And I recall Shi-ho saying that Chun-woo was a stamina beast as well (though she made sexual overtones to it )

Both poured all their ki into a technique before a major fight (Ki circulation and Triple Blossom)
Both had to deal with a large amount of fodder
Both were forced to fight recklessly due to time constraints.
Both had to fight a Master level opponent.

It really shouldn't be that hard to believe that Shioon is getting tired


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 27, 2014)

Vault said:


> I wouldn't trust glasses assessment of Shioon, dude is constantly wrong. Especially when it comes to him
> 
> Shioon's deep breathing is because he's about to step up another gear



Vaulto got the right answer,

Whenever Shioon starts hyperventilating, ass kicking is taken to a whole new level .


----------



## Jotun (Sep 27, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> If you think about it, it's pretty similar to what happened to 9AD in part 1 when he fought the steel claw guy, and 9AD was exhausted as fuck.  And I recall Shi-ho saying that Chun-woo was a stamina beast as well (though she made sexual overtones to it )
> 
> Both poured all their ki into a technique before a major fight (Ki circulation and Triple Blossom)
> Both had to deal with a large amount of fodder
> ...



ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh I guess you got a point with the Ki circulation, they did make a big point of saying how much ki was gathered. Guess our boy just needs some time to catch a breather. I don't think we have to worry about them getting smogged outside like 9AD did in the building.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 27, 2014)

Chapter was boring, honestly.


----------



## Irishwonder (Sep 27, 2014)

Jotun said:


> ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh I guess you got a point with the Ki circulation, they did make a big point of saying how much ki was gathered. Guess our boy just needs some time to catch a breather. I don't think we have to worry about them getting smogged outside like 9AD did in the building.



Ha, thanks.  And yeah, it just seems like the circumstances are pretty similar from this page forward Link removed

But, I am curious as to how this will get fixed before his other fights.  Either he takes a breather like you said, someone transfers ki to him like Shi-ho did on the rooftop for 9AD, or he just pushes on and continues his being-a-badass streak


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 28, 2014)

^ Thanks for that link, now I pretty much re-read half of the series! 

And also thought about buying it up, at least the first part. Am I seeing it right that it hasn't been licensed in English, only in German, French (and Spanish?). Might just buy it in German then. This guy (or guys ) needs more support.

Anyone having any idea if the German translation is any good? I think I found some samples anyway, so I'll try to find out myself, too.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 2, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ Thanks for that link, now I pretty much re-read half of the series!



That happens to me a lot too!  I'll go back to look up something from waaaay back in the beginning of the series and end up reading the next 10 chapters 

And I might be the only one, but I kind of hope the next chapter will focus on the other characters over Shioon.  I want to know what 9AD, So-Chun, and Ha-il are all up to.  And if the author wants to throw in a panel with Lone Wolf and Gyu-bum so be it 

I'm also going to predict 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Smiling Blade's group will arrive this chapter to help clear out the fodder, followed by Sera and Jinnie arriving in a Sunwoo helicopter.  So we'd end up with:

Sera vs Thousand Face
Jinnie vs Goth Girl
Smiling Blade vs Cool Guy


----------



## Jagger (Oct 2, 2014)

Tbh, I just read this manga anymore to watch Sunwoo kick everyone's asses and go "What the fuck is this kid?!".


----------



## Jotun (Oct 3, 2014)

Raw


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Here come the reinforcements.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 3, 2014)

Scan Jesus, that #109 RAW

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Dat Boobs cover, I love how the disciples of every clan are taking action. Should really shame the older generation for their inaction


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whip bitch bout to get that ass whoop'd


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is glasses still Alive?  Seriously that guy need to die...


----------



## Space (Oct 3, 2014)

At this point the constant idolizing of Shioon for even the smallest things he's doing is getting a bit tedious and too much for me. It was nice when he was still a rookie and needed recognition, but at this point it's more like an insult towards Shioon, like no one could ever have expected these actions from him.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm glad to see a theory I had coming to fruition, where the new waves form up around Shioon.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 3, 2014)

Boring ass chapter.
Shioon struggling here and having glasses comment on it, just makes it pathetic.
At this point he should be strong enough to murk them, even if he is dead tired.


----------



## Face (Oct 3, 2014)

^I agree. Looks like his training didn't increase his skill as much as we thought. So much for that superhuman strength of his. 

 What's he going to do one he comes up against S.U.C leader and BFD? They aren't just going to let him speak to GMR. 
This was a poorly thought out strategy.


----------



## Vault (Oct 3, 2014)

Man, people forgetting Shioon is fighting 3 masters and holding his own. You forget the SUC captains are masters not monster level but masters nonetheless


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 3, 2014)

Vault said:


> Man, people forgetting Shioon is fighting 3 masters and holding his own. You forget the SUC captains are masters not monster level but masters nonetheless



But still...when thinking back to his will power and stamina on that island...even going against the Doctor.
Maybe there's more behind it?

Anyway, he'll certainly have enough strength to beat Chundomoon guy and then face 9AD.

And I really like these "New Waves". Show those old idiots what you're made of!


----------



## Vault (Oct 3, 2014)

You forget on the island he was only facing normal soldiers ofcourse he would fodderise them without exerting much effort this is clearly q different case. Another thing people are also forgetting bizarrely enough is the fact that this might be the first serious fight that Shioon is in which his face isn't completely covered in blood and that he hasn't been struggling or fighting from a losing position. Then he had to dig deep to win those fights. This isn't the case, he is exhausted but you also forget what makes Shioon dangerous is the fact he never gives up and keeps fighting even though he might be getting destroyed. That's where the source of his strength comes from.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 3, 2014)

Shioon is fighting three masters while exhausted and he's keeping them on their toes...

I think Shioon is proving himself just fine in this battle


----------



## Jotun (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah it's easy to overlook that Shioon dispersed a huge amount of Ki right before heading out in that meditation technique. He literally just needs a breather 

I think he is doing fine, I just want to see some flash foot tech tbh.


----------



## Face (Oct 3, 2014)

It's not just the fact that he is tired and can't perfom well. It's the fact that he plans going to the tower with very little strength left. That's just stupid.


----------



## Space (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm kinda disappointed that the New Waves is there because of smiling sword and not because of Shioon... sure shioon got some masters wrapped around his fingers, but this part being called New Waves would make you think the story is centered around them, with shioon in the center.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 3, 2014)

Face said:


> It's not just the fact that he is tired and can't perfom well. It's the fact that he plans going to the tower with very little strength left. That's just stupid.



Doesn't really have a choice, seems like a do or die situation. Hopefully we see him take a chill pill before a serious fight, but I don't think we will get that luxury.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 3, 2014)

^ Well the author does seem to be hammering home the fact that Shioon is exhausted, both by showing us his sweat and heavy breathing and by other characters' statements about him getting weaker.  So it's likely that the author will address it at some point for the readers.  We should be shown him either resting to gather ki or it'll be outright stated that despite his exhaustion he needs to keep moving forward.

Hell this could be a pretext to Shioon having to go into B.O.T. because he doesn't have the energy to fight anymore.  Wouldn't that be an unexpected reversal?  Shioon goes to save 9AD and instead upon seeing Shioon use B.O.T. 9AD is the one who has to save him.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> You forget on the island he was only facing normal soldiers ofcourse he would fodderise them without exerting much effort this is clearly q different case. Another thing people are also forgetting bizarrely enough is the fact that this might be the first serious fight that Shioon is in which his face isn't completely covered in blood and that he hasn't been struggling or fighting from a losing position. Then he had to dig deep to win those fights. This isn't the case, he is exhausted but you also forget what makes Shioon dangerous is the fact he never gives up and keeps fighting even though he might be getting destroyed. That's where the source of his strength comes from.



Those were soldiers trained to take out Murim-ins. They should be way above the normal SUC skeleton guys. Wasn't he already a bit out of breath when he got to the Captains? 

Anyway, I'm not saying it doesn't make sense (especially when taking into account what Jotun said), it's just that after the beastly showings we've seen from him, many people might be suprised.



Jotun said:


> Yeah it's easy to overlook that Shioon dispersed a huge amount of Ki right before heading out in that meditation technique. He literally just needs a breather
> 
> I think he is doing fine, I just want to see some flash foot tech tbh.



...and him taking all of the Captains out when using that. Hell yeah


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 7, 2014)

Marathones this and loved it.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 7, 2014)

What do people think the plan is for the SUC and 9ad?  Is there a big red button at the top of Seoul Tower that will blow up the city?  Will it be small explosions (like parked vans) all over the city or one big bomb (like maybe at the Stadium?)

I don't really get what's going on with this plot point.  What's 9ad's motivation for blowing up a city? He's never wanted to hurt innocent people before (though the drug does appear to make him more aggressive as well as mess with his memory) but it would make more sense to me if the bombs were directed at the Murim factions responsible for Unwol's death.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anybody here think Jinnie has become useless? Ever since Shioon took those pills from doc, she hasn't any real purpose but to yell his name all the time. The author has reduced her to worrying all the time.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 7, 2014)

^ Yeah, it's tough getting work as a bodyguard when the person you're suppose to be protecting is now stronger than you.

I was hoping she'd have a rematch with goth girl, but that's looking unlikely.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 7, 2014)

^Yeah, it looks like Goth Girl (and maybe CoolGuy?) is gonna be TnJ-ed by the end of this fight


----------



## Gabe (Oct 7, 2014)

wonder how he will fight smug face never mind 9ad with low ki and him getting tired.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 8, 2014)

Gabe said:


> wonder how he will fight smug face never mind 9ad with low ki and him getting tired.



Guessing either ki restoration tech(if that even exist) or when 9AD snaps out of it, he'll fight smug face.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 8, 2014)

But, Jinnie can't even handle S.U.C.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 8, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> ^Yeah, it looks like Goth Girl (and maybe CoolGuy?) is gonna be TnJ-ed by the end of this fight



Although I personally like the guy, I think Cool Guy needs to die here.  We are starting to have too many characters as is and since he's already been defeated twice by the main character, I'm not sure where'd he really go from here.

Plus his death could set up two different directions for Goth Girl depending on how he dies.

If Smiling Blade kills him, it'll set up Goth Girl to return to her sadistic cruel ways and really establish her as a future enemy for the group.  She could go after Jinnie in retribution as she's seen how Smiling Blade cares for her or just hunt down Smiling Blade himself.


If Thousand Faces chick kills him, it'll set up Goth Girl's shift over to joining the New Waves with Smiling Blade.  Again, this would be a great interaction with Jinnie, now that they both have to "play nice" in future chapters


----------



## Face (Oct 9, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Doesn't really have a choice, seems like a do or die situation. Hopefully we see him take a chill pill before a serious fight, but I don't think we will get that luxury.



Yeah. I am hoping he doesn't run in there hoping to reason with them. He knows he has to do a lot of fighting to get to GMR.


Another thing that bothers me is that he hasn't actually been fighting non stop since his training. He's been driven around everywhere and he even spoke to Ryuji for an unspecified period of time. So it's not like he has had no rest in between.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 9, 2014)

Shioon better not reason and just get down to business......enough reasoning!


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2014)

Raw 

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 No Action D:


----------



## Blαck (Oct 10, 2014)

179 long strip mode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing happened


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 10, 2014)

Boring as fuck chap.


----------



## Higawa (Oct 10, 2014)

I expected more  The last chapters really didnt move forward


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 10, 2014)

Face said:


> ^I agree. Looks like his training didn't increase his skill as much as we thought. So much for that superhuman strength of his.
> 
> What's he going to do one he comes up against S.U.C leader and BFD? They aren't just going to let him speak to GMR.
> This was a poorly thought out strategy.



The whole new waves is pretty much poorly thought out compared to the season 1....


----------



## Darth (Oct 10, 2014)

well that was disappointing. 

I read that chapter in like 20 seconds...


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 10, 2014)

Well, we had to get a chapter like that, I guess...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks like I'll be going back to bulk reading.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2014)

it was not action packed but it was needed


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Looks like I'll be going back to bulk reading.



Bulk reading is usually the best way to read most action oriented series, I'd do it myself for Breaker if I had the self control.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 11, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Bulk reading is usually the best way to read most action oriented series, I'd do it myself for Breaker if I had the self control.



I do bulk reading whenever the pace gets slow or little to no development.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 11, 2014)

what the fuck son!?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 17, 2014)

RAW  

.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 17, 2014)

Will wait for the translation, but so far definitely NOT liking what I'm seeing here at all.

*Spoiler*: __ 




After all that build up, they just let Shioon walk up to 9AD the rest of the way?  Even before the plan is actually completed?
Smiling Blade isn't going to avenge his group?  It looks like he and Cool Guy are standing behind Shioon at the end of the chapter.  All is forgiven? 




I'm interested to see the direction the author is taking, but I hope he's not skipping stuff because he feels like he doesn't have enough time to finish these conflicts.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 17, 2014)

Considering that it was like 20 v 3 at the end of last chapter it makes sense.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> RAW
> 
> .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahh SHIT! Shiwoon made it in time, Cocky dude better get ready for that rematch


----------



## haegar (Oct 17, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



since we already DID take some weeks to get here I feel cheated about witnessing the end of previous fight. oh well, maybe small flashback will handle it


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2014)

Where was the scene where Shioon meets the "new waves"? I feel cheated too.


----------



## haegar (Oct 17, 2014)

listens to beethoven while waiting for scan ...


----------



## Millefeuille (Oct 17, 2014)

Boring ass chapter again.

At least next chap will prob be good prob.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 17, 2014)

noobthemusical said:


> Considering that it was like 20 v 3 at the end of last chapter it makes sense.



I figured they'd let Shioon and Glasses move ahead, but that Smiling Blade and New Waves would want to settle things with the 3 Captains.  

It's also one thing to say "Fine, we won't stop you" than it is to directly escort someone to the building you were preventing them from getting to for like 6 chapters.



Maybe the captains are prisoners or they're setting up Shioon for a trap?.... dunno, but I'm hoping there is more to it.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 17, 2014)

Who cares about that mercenary manga, breaker comes first.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 17, 2014)

lol @ still no scan / trans.

.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 18, 2014)

This is painful.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 18, 2014)

If it isn't the authors making us take a break its the translators...


----------



## haegar (Oct 18, 2014)

Jotun said:


> If it isn't the authors making us take a break its the translators...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 18, 2014)

there is no winning


----------



## Stannis (Oct 18, 2014)

the struggle is real


----------



## Griever (Oct 18, 2014)

Just a little something to highlight my mood. 

[YOUTUBE]A-pPXJMiGeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goomoonryong (Oct 19, 2014)

spin off ch4

Somebody's decided to translate the chapter since it's taking so long. It's not very good, but at least it's something.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 19, 2014)

anything's better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Stannis (Oct 19, 2014)

not even the full chapter 

this is torture


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 19, 2014)

So Shioon got there in the end? Damn. Hope there's a flashback or something showing what happened.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 20, 2014)

This is unbearable, we only have a partial trans.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 21, 2014)

Link removed

Not the best translation, but it gets the point across

Edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like 3AD is really determined to push his body past it's limits... The guy needs to relax, Shioon's got this shit


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2014)

Shioon about to put in work


----------



## Space (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm kinda expecting Shi-Ho to show up here as well


----------



## Ceria (Oct 21, 2014)

Better than nothing, damn great chapter.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> I'm kinda expecting Shi-Ho to show up here as well



Why you think so?


----------



## haegar (Oct 21, 2014)

I would feel thats asspull. We should get some flashback on her state and what that crazy medical scientist in love did t? save her before she descends from the heavens outa nowhere to timely help out shioon get 9AD back to sanity. If we dont get that then I want her reappearance bumped to part 3


----------



## Space (Oct 21, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Why you think do?



For the exact reason that haegar mentioned. I too think that would be asspullish, but I can't see her existence have a better reason other than bringing back 9AD back to sanity. I think if Shioon can pull this off then it would be too easy.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 21, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> For the exact reason that haegar mentioned. I too think that would be asspullish, but I can't see her existence have a better reason other than bringing back 9AD back to sanity. I think is Shioon can pull this off then it would be too easy.



I agree then with your answer. It would be better if she brought him back instead of Shioon and most likely she would be brought back with Shioons blood.


----------



## haegar (Oct 21, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> For the exact reason that haegar mentioned. I too think that would be asspullish, but I can't see her existence have a better reason other than bringing back 9AD back to sanity. I think if Shioon can pull this off then it would be too easy.




nah this is on shioon now. he claimed he can do it, took the job no other applicants needed. and its not like you can just flip the switch with 9AD...

Shioon can get him out of the immediate mess and then come next and last part maybe shiho can sorta work on 9ADs remaining issues 

I wouldnt generally mind her being here now to help, but thing is, she didnt get prepared for that role in paneltime, she got the sosul treatment so I want her to be properly reintorduced before solving a major issue like 9ADs fucked upo state right after reappearing.

Unless we get like a very decent flashback about her time in the cryotube and gettin outa it ...


----------



## Cromer (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there a proper trans out yet? And where can I get it?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 21, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Is there a proper trans out yet? And where can I get it?



Ain't out yet as far as I know, A Team has translator issues.

On the Shiho issue: are you kidding? It's Shioons time to shine, in my opinion. I mean, it's not that I wouldn't like her being back, but Shioon gotta do his thing here.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2014)

i think shi-ho will wake up at the end of part 2


----------



## Space (Oct 22, 2014)

I was just thinking, if this is around the end of the 2nd part then I expect some sort of a big twist/climax - like how Shi-Ho virtually died last part and 9AD went apeshit.
If Shioon will indeed talk 9AD back to sanity just like this (carbon copy of part 1's end) and everything goes back to how it's supposed to be, then that would be plain boring. So I don't think things will go smoothly/predictable like that which led me to think Shi-Ho will come back in the story in the last second before disaster would hit.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 22, 2014)

Cromer said:


> Is there a proper trans out yet? And where can I get it?



Ateam is a few chapters behind with no new translator in sight. Mngacow main guy said he'd be back in 2-3 weeks, so don't expect anything for like 2 more weeks at least.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 22, 2014)

I could of sworn we were already into part 3 already.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I could of sworn we were already into part 3 already.



Nah, that was a mistranslation then. Think it was supposed to mean that part 2 was going to end soon, with part 3 coming right up. So I guess that's happening after this showdown, probably.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 22, 2014)

I think with everyone watching the events unfolding this could be kind of interesting, Shioon confronts his master, everyone that he knows sees how much he's changed, this could even be the time when he gets the label of a (insert number here) arts dragon. 

I hope they both go Black heaven and earth. But what I hope for most of all is Shioon's undying will, how you can't keep him down even after you've hit him with everything including the kitchen sink.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 23, 2014)

Did anyone else notice that 9AD was willing to blow up Seoul because he had a headache and wanted So-Jung to shut up and leave him alone? 



Ceria said:


> I hope they both go Black heaven and earth. But what I hope for most of all is Shioon's undying will, how you can't keep him down even after you've hit him with everything including the kitchen sink.



I think Shioon will be forced to use B.O.T.

The author made a point of demonstrating Shioon getting tired and his punches being weaker.  If the author stays consistent with Shioon's fatigue level, then he'll prob have to resort to using it against So-Jung and/or 9AD.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Did anyone else notice that 9AD was willing to blow up Seoul because he had a headache and wanted So-Jung to shut up and leave him alone?



Haha, yeah, that was funny, like "fuck this shit, I wanna go to bed" 



> I think Shioon will be forced to use B.O.T.
> 
> The author made a point of demonstrating Shioon getting tired and his punches being weaker.  If the author stays consistent with Shioon's fatigue level, then he'll prob have to resort to using it against So-Jung and/or 9AD.



If 9AD fights in his condition, he'll probably go BOT anyway, so Shioon will probably have to do the same to be able to keep up. And hopefully this will also show the superiority of his BOT over 9AD's.


----------



## Ceria (Oct 24, 2014)

I know this is just wishful thinking but no chapter yet?


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2014)

No trans, but raw is up at Daum.


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2014)

wow, fucking short one again. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm happy though as we DO get a flashback to the disciples fray right away - not sure about all of them joining shioon though, the translation better reveal a non asspull talk no jutsu or i'm pissed after all. that non withstanding, dat in the face punch


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 24, 2014)

Translated:
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



The look So-Jung gives Cool guy


----------



## haegar (Oct 24, 2014)

well, not a bad chapter. wonder how this gonna go on though, rly hard to predict the direction just now


----------



## Randomaxe (Oct 24, 2014)

Looks like Mangacow has the last 2 chapters up.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 24, 2014)

eagerly waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm just happy the events from last chapter got sorted out with the flashback.

And that Julia and Ji-gun are going to have their sword battle.

And that So-jung got punched!


----------



## Blαck (Oct 24, 2014)

Dear lord anyone else smile when Shiwoon punched Smug face? Cannot freaking wait for that rematch


----------



## MonkeyDZoro (Oct 24, 2014)

The chapters with the captains were messy but the potential is there again.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Dear lord anyone else smile when Shiwoon punched Smug face? Cannot freaking wait for that rematch



Yup. I think most have been waiting for this since their first altercation. Can't wait either..


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 24, 2014)

Hell yeeah, now this was a fucking great chapter! That brat got hit, the minions are making a move and 9AD is remembering his shit!

Can't wait for MOAAAAAR!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 24, 2014)

OH IT'S ON. SHIOON'S HAREM IS GOING TO INCREASE A MILLION TIMES


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 24, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> OH IT'S ON. SHIOON'S HAREM IS GOING TO INCREASE A MILLION TIMES



 thats what its all about.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2014)

Great chapter shit is about to go down for real


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2014)

The entirety of New Waves has been building up to this reunion. It's almost hard to believe it's actually finally happening


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 25, 2014)

9AD only remembers Shiwoon  the whiny little bitch


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 25, 2014)

^  That's because he couldn't fight for shit back then and had to keep saving him.

When 9AD finally sees Shioon hold his own against So-Jung, he'll be like "I don't know who the fuck you are, but you're definitely not my disciple."


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 25, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> ^  That's because he couldn't fight for shit back then and had to keep saving him.
> 
> When 9AD finally sees Shioon hold his own against So-Jung, he'll be like "I don't know who the fuck you are, but you're definitely not my disciple."



Or maybe he has to save him/shield him from some intervention from outside and says: "Now I can definitely tell you're my disciple!"


----------



## Blαck (Oct 25, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> ^  That's because he couldn't fight for shit back then and had to keep saving him.
> 
> *When 9AD finally sees Shioon hold his own against So-Jung, he'll be like "I don't know who the fuck you are, but you're definitely not my disciple."*



9AD doesn't know of Shiwoon the beast yet


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw:


----------



## Vault (Oct 31, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> 9AD only remembers Shiwoon  the whiny little bitch



Shioon was boss as fuck at the end of part 1. Using leg techniques he only saw once. So he will know the kid has talent and grows at a ridiculous pace


----------



## Ceria (Oct 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the boss is remembering something... dun dun dun

I think he's going to remember glasses with the gun and then it's all going to snap back into place. the geass like memory loss is going to reverse and then someone is gonna pay.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 31, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Raw:



Damn can't get the mahwa images from that site on my iPhone...


----------



## Space (Oct 31, 2014)

Short chapter is short


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 31, 2014)

Ceria said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He never forgot Glasses threatening him with the gun.  That's why they had the confrontation at the airport.  If you mean the guy who shot him at the alliance building that's a different guy with glasses not Rae Won .  But either the sight of the gun or someone getting shot (including himself) could definitely snap him back.

Using a gun here only increases the chances of Shioon getting shot or getting 9AD to not trust the New Waves group and Shioon.

Also:
 So-jung doesn't want to be embarrassed on camera
HOLY CRAP!, Alien Doc's alive?!
Glasses is about to fuck everything up again .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 1, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> Short chapter is short



18 pages ain't short.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 1, 2014)

The raw has been up on the main site though >_>


----------



## Ceria (Nov 1, 2014)

the one at daum didn't seem like 18, seemed like 12 or less


----------



## Jotun (Nov 2, 2014)

They display both pages at once, so yeah seems shorter, but it isn't :3


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hey guys, I was trying to hold out until we got a translation, but Shioon's battle with Smug face is annoying me. Why you may ask? Well, the short answer is the energy blasts that Smug face lands on Shioon. You know, if it had been the first time that technique was used on him, I wouldn't have given it a second glance. Yet, it seems like he's been hit with that same technique 4 times just in this part alone. Twice after his rebirth, I'm irritated that he hasn't displayed any counter to this common(at least to him) attack. The failure of the artist, not to make an opponent do something else, or shown  Shioon countering this plain move here is distracting. Its hard to buy he's this great power if he keeps getting hit by the same move.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 2, 2014)

Ash Ketchum hatted mad doctor paneling with need for speed amphetamine fueled driver piqued my curiosity.

I wonder if 9AD was drugged by the former. 

Interesing point, Randomaxe.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2014)

17 pages of content + 1 cover page

Actually not too bad considering...



Randomaxe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I was trying to hold out until we got a translation, but Shioon's battle with Smug face is annoying me. Why you may ask? Well, the short answer is the energy blasts that Smug face lands on Shioon. You know, if it had been the first time that technique was used on him, I wouldn't have given it a second glance. Yet, it seems like he's been hit with that same technique 4 times just in this part alone. Twice after his rebirth, I'm irritated that he hasn't displayed any counter to this common(at least to him) attack. The failure of the artist, not to make an opponent do something else, or shown  Shioon countering this plain move here is distracting. Its hard to buy he's this great power if he keeps getting hit by the same move.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Multiple people or just So-chun?  It appears to be a Heavenly Way technique as I remember So-Chun used it on him once during their sparing match to knock him on his ass.  Would you mind posting some pics or links?  I'd like to go back and check if it's multiple people.

Here's the one I saw: Just read the manga 

It's funny because I was thinking that the attack shared  a lot of characteristics with the Sunwoo's Ascending Blue Dragon Strike when I first read it.  I wouldn't be surprised if each clan had it's own version of something similar.



I'm not sure I would call it "common" yet, as it seems similar to the Ascending Blue Dragon Strike it's probably a high level technique that only a few among the Heavenly Way can do.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2014)

I wish that the author would've taken some time to have Shioon learn some of the sunwoo's best techniques, it would give him an advantage to know arts from multiple schools instead of just his master's school.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 2, 2014)

Jotun said:


> The raw has been up on the main site though >_>



What main site?


----------



## Face (Nov 2, 2014)

Shioon hasn't been performing up to expectations ever since he left his meditation technique. Nothing about him so far has impressed me to be honest. All this b*** sh** about Shioon being superhuman seems to be false hype and not much else.

He was supposed to have approached So-Chun's level by now, yet he has struggled throughout this entire battle. Shioon had shown far greater stamina in his past fights than he has in this one.


----------



## Millefeuille (Nov 2, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> What main site?


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2014)

Face said:


> Shioon hasn't been performing up to expectations ever since he left his meditation technique. Nothing about him so far has impressed me to be honest. All this b*** sh** about Shioon being superhuman seems to be false hype and not much else.
> 
> He was supposed to have approached So-Chun's level by now, yet he has struggled throughout this entire battle. Shioon had shown far greater stamina in his past fights than he has in this one.



Him getting warn out by all those skulls was pretty disappointing too, if he he's grown by leaps and bounds he should've been able to stomp them without much trouble. Then he shows out pretty good against the captains but is out of gas after a couple moves.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 2, 2014)

by the way I feel compelled to whine a little bit, why is it that breaker is going through this absence of subbers and not some other manga that's no where near near as good.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Ash Ketchum hatted mad doctor paneling with need for speed amphetamine fueled driver piqued my curiosity.
> 
> I wonder if 9AD was drugged by the former.



 It took me a good five minutes to figure out your first sentence.  But yeah I'm pretty curious about that scene too.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Whatever Alien Doc said seemed to surprise Alex.  I'm more curious about what Kwon-Young and Ha-il are discussing though.






Ceria said:


> I wish that the author would've taken some time to have Shioon learn some of the sunwoo's best techniques, it would give him an advantage to know arts from multiple schools instead of just his master's school.



Yeah I'm hoping he will learn eventually too.  Not sure the author will do it, considering he hasn't seemed to pick up on anything yet.  If nothing else I want him to get this.

Just read the manga 



Face said:


> Shioon hasn't been performing up to expectations ever since he left his meditation technique. Nothing about him so far has impressed me to be honest. All this b*** sh** about Shioon being superhuman seems to be false hype and not much else.
> 
> He was supposed to have approached So-Chun's level by now, yet he has struggled throughout this entire battle. Shioon had shown far greater stamina in his past fights than he has in this one.



I won't try to convince you, but it's been pretty consistent with what the author has written before.  9AD went through the same thing in Part 1 and he was 9AD level and it's been established that Shioon isn't quite at So-Chun's level yet.  At least Shioon isn't drenched in blood this time around.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 2, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> 17 pages of content + 1 cover page
> 
> Actually not too bad considering...
> 
> ...



By the way Manga cow guy is back, he says he's working to get caught up.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I made a mistake, it appears he was only hit with that technique twice by Chundomoon members, but it has been used by other school of fighting. Bald ryu used it on Smiling blade on the roof of the high school. The reason I called it common was it seems like a simple push with ki force, the fact that in every case we see it used, it hits the center of the chest and most damage if any results from what you land against. Consider, if it was more than that, wouldn't the heart take most of the damage?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 2, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I made a mistake, it appears he was only hit with that technique twice by Chundomoon members, but it has been used by other school of fighting. Bald ryu used it on Smiling blade on the roof of the high school. The reason I called it common was it seems like a simple push with ki force, the fact that in every case we see it used, it hits the center of the chest and most damage if any results from what you land against. Consider, if it was more than that, wouldn't the heart take most of the damage?



Gotcha.  Yeah, that only convinces me that several clans have a similar technique, but with slight variations.  I do think it's a pretty high-level attack though, so it should be rare to see from anyone who isn't master level.

I agree it seems to be a push.  All damage is done to the exterior as opposed to the interior.  In fact I think we've only seen 1 attack that damages the interior only and that was whatever 9AD used to destroy Shioon's ki center.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 4, 2014)

178
Just read the manga


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 4, 2014)

I knew Ha-il and Kwon-Young were going to discuss something good!


----------



## Jotun (Nov 5, 2014)

Alien doc using Shioons mojo to cure Sosul, should be good when she gets back. Glasses is gonna snap 9AD out of his daze with the gun, I wonder if Glasses will die now.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 5, 2014)

Did they cut out a page of him pulling the gat? 

That masked dude is a bitch, the world needed to know chundomoon is the one starting this shit, but not yet right?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm curious about Sosul being a 9-ying type while Shioon is a 3-ying. Does this mean she's potentially ever stronger than he is?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Glasses is about to make a classical tactical blunder, isnt he?

Why doesn't he just go up against a sicilian when death is on the line, that bastard.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 5, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm curious about Sosul being a 9-ying type while Shioon is a 3-ying. Does this mean she's potentially ever stronger than he is?



The short answer to your question is yes, as it was explained in part 1. 

The reason for Lady Sosul being held captive by the murim was based on the legend of the power she could attain if her 9 yin condition was cured. The murim feared that if Lady Sosul were cured, it would give the Sun woo clan unchallenged influence over the murim.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 5, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Alien doc using Shioons mojo to cure Sosul, should be good when she gets back. Glasses is gonna snap 9AD out of his daze with the gun, I wonder if Glasses will die now.



I'd so laugh if he died now, while trying *to help* 



Randomaxe said:


> The short answer to your question is yes, as it was explained in part 1.
> 
> The reason for Lady Sosul being held captive by the murim was based on the legend of the power she could attain if her 9 yin condition was cured. The murim feared that if Lady Sosul were cured, it would give the Sun woo clan unchallenged influence over the murim.



Yeah, will be certainly cool to see her go against Shioon. Shioon's greatest advantage is that he knows BOT and if he learns to control it, he might be able to match or beat her. Unless she learned it from 9AD. Then he's fucked


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 5, 2014)

Wasn't Lady Sosul kinda falling for Shioon? Besides, I don't really see him trying to prevent her from taking control back


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2014)

Bet it's not even a gun he pulls out.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 5, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, will be certainly cool to see her go against Shioon. Shioon's greatest advantage is that he knows BOT and if he learns to control it, he might be able to match or beat her. Unless she learned it from 9AD. Then he's fucked



Yeah, he's going to need to master Bot, unless his growth can be comparable to Sosul's possible legendary Ability.



McSlobs said:


> Wasn't Lady Sosul kinda falling for Shioon? Besides, I don't really see him trying to prevent her from taking control back



She was definitely  crushing on Shioon, but in light of 9ad being mind controlled, its not hard to imagine Lady Sosul being similarly drugged. Especially since the black star is making claims that the Sun woo would become allies of the SUC.

The Alien doctor being brought in to cure Sosul's condition begs a question. If she still needs a cure, how did she torch the p*d*p**** at the meeting of the shadow group? If she's still blocked, then using ki shouldn't have been possible. At least that's how it was previously explained.

Then again this could be part of the box that the writer trapped himself in and needed to take a break to figure out.


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 5, 2014)

I just hope that if Sosul returns, she comes back with a grown body...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 5, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> The short answer to your question is yes, as it was explained in part 1.
> 
> The reason for Lady Sosul being held captive by the murim was based on the legend of the power she could attain if her 9 yin condition was cured. The murim feared that if Lady Sosul were cured, it would give the Sun woo clan unchallenged influence over the murim.



Thanks for the answer. Do you have the chapters that this gets explained in? 



McSlobs said:


> Wasn't Lady Sosul kinda falling for Shioon? Besides, I don't really see him trying to prevent her from taking control back



Everyone with a vagina falls for Shioon. Also people without vaginas still fall for him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Glasses is about to make a classical tactical blunder, isnt he?
> 
> Why doesn't he just go up against a sicilian when death is on the line, that bastard.



Yes, if only Glasses had a wheelbarrow among his assets, that would be something. 



BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, will be certainly cool to see her go against Shioon. Shioon's greatest advantage is that he knows BOT and if he learns to control it, he might be able to match or beat her. Unless she learned it from 9AD. Then he's fucked



Two things.

I would love to see the story shift back to a Part 1 style when Sosul returns and have 9AD and Shioon being hunted down and on the run by the entirety of Murim, Blackforest, and Korean govt.  It would open up a lot of good training moments for Shioon to learn more Black Heaven and Earth techniques and gain a mastery of BOT like you described.


It actually IS possible that Sosul knows BOT because it was explained that only a circulation technique as strong as BOT could distribute the amount of ki provided by the Spirit Medicine. However Sosul's body is different than Shioon's, so it's likely she may not have needed such a powerful distribution technique.... or 9AD did it for her till she got stronger.



Randomaxe said:


> The Alien doctor being brought in to cure Sosul's condition begs a question. If she still needs a cure, how did she torch the p*d*p**** at the meeting of the shadow group? If she's still blocked, then using ki shouldn't have been possible. At least that's how it was previously explained.
> 
> Then again this could be part of the box that the writer trapped himself in and needed to take a break to figure out.



Not necessarily.  The Doc said that it requires a slow step by step process.  It's likely the process has already begun with the Spirit Medicine pill they stole.  Even Shioon's blood fed to her early in Part 1 made her stronger.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 5, 2014)

Please....Sosul will not have BOT period. Its laughable that people might think otherwise.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 5, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Please....Sosul will not have BOT period. Its laughable that people might think otherwise.



I don't think she'll have it either, BUT the possibility has certainly been written into the story.

Much more likely that it'll be the trump card to match her strength.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

Was Sosul the one who ki blasted someone awhile go.

And all that was left were bones?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 5, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Was Sosul the one who ki blasted someone awhile go.
> 
> And all that was left were bones?



Yeah she is.

I'm still surprised glasses thinks a gun would work after he got schooled by his boss a while ago about it...


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 5, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Thanks for the answer. Do you have the chapters that this gets explained in?.


I'll try, but there are a  few chapters through both parts where this is explained.
Shioons 3 yin condition: Just read the manga 
here are pages refering to Lady Sosul's condition and what she could do if cured.
:Just read the manga 
:Just read the manga 
here is a page that supports Shioon's blood could lead to a cure.
:Just read the manga   read to page 19
this covers when Lady Sosul was taken hostage.
:Just read the manga 
These are the pages that cover your question.



Irishwonder said:


> Not necessarily.  The Doc said that it requires a slow step by step process.  It's likely the process has already begun with the Spirit Medicine pill they stole.  Even Shioon's blood fed to her early in Part 1 made her stronger.



What your saying here is possible, but it's in conflict for me. As I see it, your either sick or your healthy. Her forcing ki into a person by holding his hand suggests the blockage was clear and that she had a wealth of ki. If what 9ad said to Shioon was true in part 1, she would be in constant danger from her ki if her body wasn't strengthened first. Her needing Shioon's blood after taking the Divine Dan doesn't add up either. Like we've read, small steps, taking that pill would be a giant leap as I see it. It may be that when Shioon gave her his blood in part one she kept getting stronger. more of his blood would speed the process.

Looking back on those chapters, I think Shioon will be Sosul's equal. When Sosul gets cured, I believe she will just transform, where as Shioon had to go through massive physical trauma. The way Shioon reached his new plateau, he probably should have died, if not for ghost hands. Both will have gone through overhaul rebirth, and both are supposed to have unimaginable abilities. right now, I can't see where there will be a huge difference.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

Finally read the chapter things are getting heated hope shiwoon beats the crap out of smug face and glasses will make thing worse


----------



## Gabe (Nov 5, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I'm curious about Sosul being a 9-ying type while Shioon is a 3-ying. Does this mean she's potentially ever stronger than he is?



Maybe but I think shiwoon rebirth thing probably made him stronger


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 5, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I don't think she'll have it either, BUT the possibility has certainly been written into the story.
> 
> Much more likely that it'll be the trump card to match her strength.



*Nope*, no possibility.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 6, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> What your saying here is possible, but it's in conflict for me. As I see it, your either sick or your healthy. Her forcing ki into a person by holding his hand suggests the blockage was clear and that she had a wealth of ki. If what 9ad said to Shioon was true in part 1, she would be in constant danger from her ki if her body wasn't strengthened first. Her needing Shioon's blood after taking the Divine Dan doesn't add up either. Like we've read, small steps, taking that pill would be a giant leap as I see it. It may be that when Shioon gave her his blood in part one she kept getting stronger. more of his blood would speed the process.



I'm actually really impressed by the author's ability to stay consistent with things he established previously in the story.  Even small things that most people wouldn't notice or really care about.  I have faith that he knows where he wants to take this, we just got to be patient readers and wait it out.



Punk Zebra said:


> *Nope*, no possibility.



:sweat okay fine.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 a small, teenie-tiny, remotely miniscule possibility


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 6, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm actually really impressed by the author's ability to stay consistent with things he established previously in the story.  Even small things that most people wouldn't notice or really care about.  I have faith that he knows where he wants to take this, we just got to be patient readers and wait it out.



Generally speaking your right about the author's consistency, but wasn't their last 5 week break to work out admitted problems to keep the story consistent? Even if it wasn't, maybe my last metaphor wasn't enough to raise doubt. 
When we last saw Sosul, she was flooding an old man with her ki, resulting in him burning to his bones. When you compare that act alone, not even Bot looks as dangerous. Now some 90 chapters later I'm still supposed to see her as 9 yin blocked. it would have been better had they not
shown her doing that. 
 Just look she doesn't appear to be helpless: Just read the manga  read to page 10 and she already is using unimaginable power. For that Doctor to say she's not cured is just hard to buy.
Raw is up :


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 6, 2014)

And glasses saves the day again.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 6, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> And glasses saves the day again.



If that's what you call saving the day, can he do some more.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 6, 2014)

Well we should get a scan from the cow, hopefully... really curious to what is said at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 6, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Generally speaking your right about the author's consistency, but wasn't their last 5 week break to work out admitted problems to keep the story consistent? Even if it wasn't, maybe my last metaphor wasn't enough to raise doubt.
> When we last saw Sosul, she was flooding an old man with her ki, resulting in him burning to his bones. When you compare that act alone, not even Bot looks as dangerous. Now some 90 chapters later I'm still supposed to see her as 9 yin blocked. it would have been better had they not
> shown her doing that.
> Just look she doesn't appear to be helpless: Just read the manga  read to page 10 and she already is using unimaginable power. For that Doctor to say she's not cured is just hard to buy.
> Raw is up :



Yeah, he needed time to plan out the story because he was getting to the point where he was just winging it iirc.

But, I differ with you with in regards to Sosul.  You stated you believed she's either sick or she's cured.  I believe she's in between the two.  Her condition has obviously improved since Part 1 but she hasn't reached her full potential yet.  Just like when you're actually sick or healing, you slowly recover.

Also, do people think BOT should be more dangerous than 9 yin blockage?   It seems like 9 yin, if cured, would be the ultimate form one could attain.



Jotun said:


> Well we should get a scan from the cow, hopefully... really curious to what is said at the end of the chapter.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably that he wanted to forgot him and Shi-ho?




Translated:
Just read the manga


----------



## Jotun (Nov 7, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really 9AD  what a shitty response at the end. I really hope they don't fuck up this interaction next chapter...


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 7, 2014)

Dem Black Heaven and Earth martial arts

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



Also, can we talk about how 9AD just dodged bullets AFTER they were fired.


----------



## Xin (Nov 7, 2014)

Teacher scolding incoming.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2014)

Gawd damn Glasses got tossed 

And the amount of shit that filled Shiwoon's pants in that last panel was just


----------



## Ceria (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow, it's actually out at the right time, lets not hope this is a one time thing. 

Glasses got tossed like a bitch. nice.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2014)

Dang. But Glasses did it. Now let's just hope 9AD isn't going to be a fucking ass towards Shioon. He'll probably blame him that he remembered all those painful memories or something


----------



## Xin (Nov 7, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> He'll probably blame him that he remembered all those painful memories or something



He'll scold him why the fuck he is in a place as dangerous as that and why he hasn't quit murim yet.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2014)

Xin said:


> He'll scold him why the fuck he is in a place as dangerous as that and why he hasn't quit murim yet.



Yeah, probably. Hopefully that's all.

And then I hope Shioon says he didn't want fucking loads of innocent people to be killed off by dirtbags using 9AD


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 7, 2014)

I hope that's it and that the author isn't going to drag this out even more


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok, Irishwonder i can concede to improving. Yet, the nature of her condition is blocked needing a cure. After her deed with the p*d*p****. I just felt like, it's like she's a little bit pregnant.

By the by, does anyone feel that Shioon's expression may not be a fear face for himself, but for 9ad? Before, 9ad comes too, we see a scene of Sophia trying to get Chun Woo to chill, and she describes that his body had changed. She states he's stronger, but she also hints that this strength might have a terminal costs. I go back now to part 1 where in a flashback of young Chun Woo Euwol tells him not to use his power foolishly because it would shorten his life. Since, Shioon has acquired heightened senses from his rebirth, he has been shown to perceive subtle changes, like Elder Kwon's  trying to masks his injury. It could be that Shioon sees some inner decay in Chun Woo.


----------



## Stannis (Nov 7, 2014)

ahahahaha glasses had it coming   



Xin said:


> Teacher scolding incoming.





Xin said:


> He'll scold him why the fuck he is in a place as dangerous as that and why he hasn't quit murim yet.



thiiiiis 
i've been waiting for it since 9ad came back to seoul


----------



## Xin (Nov 7, 2014)

This actually made me want to reread part one again (after I already did two times), since I love it when he scolds him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 7, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, probably. Hopefully that's all.
> 
> And then I hope Shioon says he didn't want fucking loads of innocent people to be killed off by dirtbags using 9AD



It'll be interesting to see how each reacts.  Their philosophies have always been different despite their teacher/student bond when it comes to power.  I'm beginning to wonder if 9AD might just push the button to prove a point directly to Shioon.



Randomaxe said:


> Ok, Irishwonder i can concede to improving. Yet, the nature of her condition is blocked needing a cure. *After her deed with the p*d*p****. I just felt like, it's like she's a little bit pregnant.*





I couldn't help of think of Archer 


Wasn't trying to convince you I was right, just stating that our views differed.  But, I agree that the underlying problem is still blocked and she can't use her power to its full potential.

Though it does seem like Sosul might be coming back to Korea before she's completely cured or Alex is taking alien doc and the drugs back to Germany.  But, since Blood Fangs mentioned Sosul will be returning to the Sunwoo, I'm thinking she's probably on her way.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 7, 2014)

Bruh that last page. 

I haven't seen a character shit themselves like that in a while.


----------



## Face (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree that scolding is what usually follows, however I think that this time it's a little different. 

It's unclear just how much this pill has affected GMR's mind and how he may react after all those painful memories have resurfaced. 

It is possible that he might be more aggressive towards Shioon than he has been in the past. I just can't see them being on the same side anymore and if that's the case then this will result in a B.O.T battle.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 8, 2014)

Good chapter wonder if glasses is gonna get killed. 9ad will probably be mad at shiwoon for being involved in the murium world


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> By the by, does anyone feel that Shioon's expression may not be a fear face for himself, but for 9ad? Before, 9ad comes too, we see a scene of Sophia trying to get Chun Woo to chill, and she describes that his body had changed. She states he's stronger, but she also hints that this strength might have a terminal costs. I go back now to part 1 where in a flashback of young Chun Woo Euwol tells him not to use his power foolishly because it would shorten his life. Since, Shioon has acquired heightened senses from his rebirth, he has been shown to perceive subtle changes, like Elder Kwon's  trying to masks his injury. It could be that Shioon sees some inner decay in Chun Woo.



Although that might be a possibility, I think you're probably reading too much into it. Chun Woo probably just released a shitload of killing intent or the like.



Irishwonder said:


> It'll be interesting to see how each reacts.  Their philosophies have always been different despite their teacher/student bond when it comes to power.  I'm beginning to wonder if 9AD might just push the button to prove a point directly to Shioon.



That would be the end of their Master-Student relationship in my opinion. I also doubt 9AD could be redeemed by that point, even if Shiho should return. He'd probably have to sacrifice himself to be redeemed, I think.

I'd rather think he'd try to pummel Shioon a little, maybe the despair that just came back and the effects of the pill make him go into BOT and then they'll have a fight or something.

But ultimately, what happens depends on how the author wants to resolve the situation with Sosul. I can imagine her coming back and I bet the majority of the Sun Woo clan will be on her side, with maybe a part of it staying on Shioon's side. Who is now also Head of the Alliance (or was it only temporary?). If 9AD is also on Sosul's side, then they're pretty much fucked. And I really don't know what the Elder will do. He may recognize Sosul is manipulated, but his love for the clan and sense of responsibility might make him stay for damage control.

I really can't wait to see how everything will look in part 3.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 8, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> That would be the end of their Master-Student relationship in my opinion. I also doubt 9AD could be redeemed by that point, even if Shiho should return. He'd probably have to sacrifice himself to be redeemed, I think.
> 
> I'd rather think he'd try to pummel Shioon a little, maybe the despair that just came back and the effects of the pill make him go into BOT and then they'll have a fight or something.
> 
> ...



I agree with a lot of what you're saying.  The big question though is if there still is a Master-Student relationship in 9AD's eyes.  He already expelled him as his student, broke his ki center, and didn't allow anyone to help Shioon while he continued to seek vengeance against the Alliance Chief endangering his life.

We all hope that 9AD still cares, but we don't really know.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol what, he did all of that because he cared too much about his student and didn't want him to go through the same shit he did so he gave him an out through expulsion and destroying his ki center so he stays away from Murim


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Lol what, he did all of that because he cared too much about his student and didn't want him to go through the same shit he did so he gave him an out through expulsion and destroying his ki center so he stays away from Murim



But didn't you forget what 3AD told Shioon (I think it was him)? Even by doing that, it's not liked it helped much. Murim were still after his life and now he was actually defenseless. So even though 9AD did that, who the knows what the fuck he was thinking. I hope there might be something more to it, but I guess it was just despair and some kind of cold, skewed consideration that it would be better that way, in the long run.

@Irishwonder: I think that by virtue of his memories being still so strong in him, he can't have really severed all this to him, at least not emotionally, even if he tried to do so rationally.
But that doesn't mean he'll be all lovey-dovey, since he also has to consider his ties to Kaiser and the whole politics and stuff. As I said, I really can't wait to see what his reaction and further way of action will be.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2014)

He thought he was doing the best for him. I never said his plan was tactful but he done it under the gun when he had just seen Shi ho get gunned down and she was pretty much dead. He didn't want the same situation to arise that would make history repeat itself and knowing Shioon he would easily sacrifice himself for 9aD.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 8, 2014)

Well if it is just a scolding, then that's fine. Otherwise 9AD is fucking dumb but still godly


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 9, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Although that might be a possibility, I think you're probably reading too much into it. Chun Woo probably just released a shitload of killing intent or the like.



I probably am reading too much into it, but history with this writer has been that whenever he shows something, it's never as obvious as it seems.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 9, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Although that might be a possibility, I think you're probably reading too much into it. Chun Woo probably just released a shitload of killing intent or the like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bold really confirmed...?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 13, 2014)

Ch 180 prediction:


Shioon tells 9AD about the SUC using his name
He won't care
9AD will attack someone in the group
Shioon will block him.

or


Shioon *starts *to tell 9AD about the SUC using his name
So Jung attacks him to shut him up
Shioon fights back
9AD is impressed with Shioon's growth.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 14, 2014)

Just read the manga 

Shiwoon you magnificent bastard.


----------



## dream (Nov 14, 2014)

That cover  

Shioon sure has grown.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 14, 2014)

They grow up so fast


----------



## Quuon (Nov 14, 2014)

Goat chapter.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2014)

Shioon 

Reading again for great justice


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2014)

About damn time...


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2014)

Just 9AD dodging and talking and this chapter was absolutely fantastic.

Breaker does it again.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 14, 2014)

Those "WTF faces" when Shioon busted out the foot technique. Ji Gun was like, "That's the dude I beat to a pulp a few months ago?"


----------



## Xin (Nov 14, 2014)

Fuck yes. 

And I was right, he got scolded.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 14, 2014)

Shioon's passion for gaining 9AD's approval gave him his second wind. Now it's time to see how much Jun-Chung stacks up compared to his younger brother...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2014)

Xin said:


> Fuck yes.
> 
> And I was right, he got scolded.



It's not a scolding if you leave the person with their mouth hanging


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 14, 2014)

Great chapter, but as usual it brings up a few questions. Even though Shioon's," left to fend for myself" line works a more descriptive line should have been added, such as if you do this, more things precious to me will be lost. Didn't I promise you, I wouldn't be a coward and just take it.

Did Shioon do something to get everyone's attention at the end? Everyone's expression was like whoooh!  when he said he'll break their plans. Ha ha, he said Break. :amazed

Oh,  I see now, the lights are coming back on.


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 14, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Great chapter, but as usual it brings up a few questions. Even though Shioon's," left to fend for myself" line works a more descriptive line should have been added, such as if you do this, more things precious to me will be lost. Didn't I promise you, I wouldn't be a coward and just take it.
> 
> Did Shioon do something to get everyone's attention at the end? Everyone's expression was like whoooh!  when he said he'll break their plans. Ha ha, he said Break. :amazed
> 
> Oh,  I see now, the lights are coming back on.



The power came back on, implying that Shioon and his crew saw through the SUC's plans and were able to intercede. Which also just happens to be the very thing Shioon is stating that he's about to do in the current situation.

tl;dr

Shioon is fucking up the SUC's plans.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 14, 2014)

Good chapter shiwoon should just beat the crap out of smug face


----------



## haegar (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2014)

I think this is the first time Shiwoon has done something worth cheering in months.  My first time getting hype since New Waves started at least.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2014)

WraithX959 said:


> The power came back on, implying that *Shioon and his crew* saw through the SUC's plans and were able to intercede. Which also just happens to be the very thing Shioon is stating that he's about to do in the current situation.
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> Shioon is fucking up the SUC's plans.



It was probably just Sera 

But yeah it's pretty funny how people couldn't even see the movement I guess. Still waiting for the moment Shioon lets 9AD know that the SUC messed his mom up. That should _break_ any lingering doubt.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 14, 2014)

Sera is becoming Oracle  to Shioon's Batman 

Also, something else important was revealed.  Kaiser's name (Heuk Lim Bang) and that he was most likely a member of murim at one point.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2014)

Ahhh good catch, reread it 3 times and didn't notice that. Hopefully the legit trans start coming out soon from ateam.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 14, 2014)

One hell of a great chapter. Shioon is da fuckin' BAWS!
Gotta re-read this shit!



Jotun said:


> Ahhh good catch, reread it 3 times and didn't notice that. Hopefully the legit trans start coming out soon from ateam.



Haha, I also didn't get it at first, but got it when I looked at that spread a second time xD

Will be fun to see Mask guy's reaction when he sees the skyline again (I presume they'll be able to).



Irishwonder said:


> Sera is becoming Oracle  to Shioon's Batman
> 
> Also, something else important was revealed.  Kaiser's name (Heuk Lim Bang) and that he was most likely a member of murim at one point.



Was that guy looking Korean? I was always thinking he'd be German because of the name? 



Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> The bold really confirmed...?



I think so, yeah. If I'm not mistaken the author was talking about it himself.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 14, 2014)

I want to read the next chapter so bad


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 14, 2014)

God this was so fucking bad-add. It's the first awesome think shiwoon showed in I think a few months.

Was it really necessary though to stay to god damn cryptic about everything? Couldn't he just state clearly what has happened while 9AD was being brainwashed?
Oh and can 9AD already clear the retarded misconception that Shiwoon is fake?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 14, 2014)

Well 9AD is still trying to "protect" Shioon by not associating with him. He didn't know his Ki Center was healed and he doesn't know that the SUC messed his mom up.

@BlueDemon I meant I didn't notice the Kaisers name :3


----------



## Stannis (Nov 14, 2014)

finally he's back to normal 

great chapter


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 15, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Ahhh good catch, reread it 3 times and didn't notice that. Hopefully the legit trans start coming out soon from ateam.



Yeah, when is A-team going to get their act together?  They keep taking donations every month, but not releasing anything new.  It shouldn't take this long to find a new translator.



Randomaxe said:


> Great chapter, but as usual it brings up a few questions. Even though Shioon's," left to fend for myself" line works a more descriptive line should have been added, such as if you do this, *more things precious to me will be lost. Didn't I promise you, I wouldn't be a coward and just take it.*



Shioon never did answer 9AD's question "Why are you still in this world?"  I could see him giving a more descriptive speech in the next few chapters about his mother's attack, Elder Jeong's death, and his own trials.



BlueDemon said:


> Was that guy looking Korean? I was always thinking he'd be German because of the name?



It's weird that we know next to nothing about Kaiser.

We know he speaks at least 3 languages: German, Korean, and English.
It seems like he knew Unwol personally
His face is always hidden from us (I doubt it's someone we've seen though)
And that he was likely a member of Murim renowned enough for Elder Kwon to know him.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 16, 2014)

So 9AD regains his memories and confirms breaking Shioon's ki-center was to get him out of the world of Murim (at least what I think that line meant). It still begs the question as to why it didn't occur to him that the Murim would still be after Shioon regardless of his inability to do Martial Arts? He should've realized based on how they dealt with his master how ruthless and persistent these people can be...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 16, 2014)

9AD isn't the sharpest tool in the shed, so it makes sense. Kinda.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 16, 2014)

Jotun said:


> 9AD isn't the sharpest tool in the shed, so it makes sense. Kinda.



Yeah, and wasn't his, "if  I push this button, this will all be over", like a big let down?


----------



## Jotun (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah, but you have to remember that 9AD was planning this before he met Shioon pretty much. The whole plot with Sosul and taking down the murim. He knew what he was getting into for the most part. The only thing that changed was Shioon and Shiho softening his heart.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 17, 2014)

Exactly. We all know he isn't the cold blooded killer he wants other people to think he is.
It's just that he hates the Murim so much - though is the hate so strong that he'd kill so many innocent people to get his revenge on the Murim? Good thing Shioon's there.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 18, 2014)

Been on a major manga break and recently caught back up on NW. From chapter 130 ish to current. Help me out here people. Did it kind of fall off since I last read it? I found it kind of bland during my catching up process and the fights seemed weaker and there was so much over use of surprise in regards to Shioon. It seemed like every other panel was him pulling something shocking off or making people wonder about him changing and how he is different. 

Do I just have rose colored memories or did it actually fall off in quality a little?

I did like the current chapter however.


----------



## Space (Nov 18, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Been on a major manga break and recently caught back up on NW. From chapter 130 ish to current. Help me out here people. Did it kind of fall off since I last read it? I found it kind of bland during my catching up process and the fights seemed weaker and there was so much over use of surprise in regards to Shioon. It seemed like every other panel was him pulling something shocking off or making people wonder about him changing and how he is different.
> 
> Do I just have rose colored memories or did it actually fall off in quality a little?
> 
> I did like the current chapter however.



Nope, that's pretty much what happened. Even the authors took a hiatus to get the story back on track. Also, they had some problems with assistants/editors quitting on them.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 18, 2014)

I hope jinnie comes to the fight she really has not had a good one on one fight


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 18, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I hope jinnie comes to the fight she really has not had a good one on one fight



Sorry to tell you this but Jinnie in general as a character is over. She got washed up ever since Shioon got those medicine pills.

I don't expect shit from Jinnie and I still like her.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 20, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Yeah, but you have to remember that 9AD was planning this before he met Shioon pretty much. The whole plot with Sosul and taking down the murim. He knew what he was getting into for the most part. The only thing that changed was Shioon and Shiho softening his heart.



When you made me think back on this, I had to give 9AD a really good look. It turns out Chun woo is not the planning type, he just seems to be following the Keiser 's orders. Upon re-examination, he becomes a high powered weapon, akin to an attack dog. This matches up with his nature, that is of single focus. Under Unwol's training he just absorbed fighting skills and later his focus was unparalleled when he won his title,  as it was a failed means to free his master. I can see now that he doesn't look beyond his own goals. Maybe that's why Shioon mimicking Unwol's words made their connection strong. Even though, he doesn't want Shioon involved,  he actually needs him to show him where he's gone off the rails.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 20, 2014)

@Cyphon, pretty much what happened. Authors kinda lost their mojo, but things seem to be getting better.

@Randomaxe, yeah exactly what I think. You would think someone with so much power would be smarter.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah, I think a lot of people have forgotten that's just the way Murim society is.  Nearly every character we've met has been willing to kill innocent people to attain their goals (Sera, Ha-il, Ji-gun, Kwon, Lone Wolf, etc).  The strange ones are people like Shioon and 3AD with a strong moral compass.

9AD really isn't a good person.  But neither is any of the Murim-in truthfully.  Shioon, however, reminds people of the morals that they once held and have since abandoned, which is why he's had such a strong effect on Kwon and 9AD.


----------



## MonkeyDZoro (Nov 20, 2014)

Shioon continues with his re-emergence. Obviously I don't want his relationship with 9AD to go south, but I'm glad the he stepped up at that moment against his own teacher. He's come along way but even the last time they interacted Shioon cowered a bit. His resolve has strengthened even more, as it should as he continues to lead forward a new era.

Also, great that everyone got see that he's no chump. Can't wait for him to demonstrate that further against So-Jung Chan.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 20, 2014)

I was just on Daum and it appears the chapter 181 is going to be late.  translation says late tues.

@Irishwonder Your quite right, I think I just gave him the benefit of the doubt because of Unwol's teachings, like I gave him a boost in intellect because of his mastery of the martial arts. Expertise in one field doesn't translate to understanding in others.

@Jotun 9ad's lack of high level thinking has made him look less dynamic, and now I pine for Shiho's return in hopes it gives him back some dimension.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like 9AD is saying Shioon has to beat SoJung for him not to press the button. Kinda cliche, would have rather had them fight before 9AD "woke up" because at least it doesn't seem so silly


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2014)

here


*Spoiler*: __ 





Sera da besto, got them old masters on goon status 

And Kaiser, grab some popcorn and prepare to watch smug face get his ass beat in HD


----------



## WraithX959 (Nov 21, 2014)

So Jung is going to be weaker than So Chun. He's about to get wrecked so hard.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Nov 21, 2014)

Kaiser kind of annoys me a lot.


----------



## Space (Nov 21, 2014)

I see 9AD is already teaching his disciple again and wants to see how much he has improved before he decides to invest more time in him. I think he was slightly impressed by shioons moves before.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 21, 2014)

Perfect set-up for Part 3. Shioon wins and 9AD presses the button anyway. Word gets to him that Shio-h is alive (or she makes an appearance) and all three go on the run from the authorites and Murim...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Perfect set-up for Part 3. Shioon wins and 9AD presses the button anyway. Word gets to him that Shio-h is alive (or she makes an appearance) and all three go on the run from the authorites and Murim...



All three? You mean Shioon too? With 9AD? After he pressed the button? What the fuck are you smoking? 

Or did I misunderstand? 

Okay, this is going to be great. Who thinks Shioon will have to enter BOT to off this bastard? 
Also, So Chun is prepared to view the Alliance and Sun Woo as enemies. Funny times ahead.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2014)

IT'S HAPPENING

FINALLY, SHIOON FINALLY TAKES ON THE SUC LEADER AND WILL STOMP FACE.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 21, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Who thinks Shioon will have to enter BOT to off this bastard?
> Also, So Chun is prepared to view the Alliance and Sun Woo as enemies. Funny times ahead.



I'm undecided on B.O.T.

I think he'll likely use one of the three to finish him off.

*Obscured Heaven Annihilating Strike* - Kind of foreshadowed with Lone Wolf correcting his technique.  Plus it's a move that would impress 9AD.
*B.O.T.* - Shioon is already pretty tired from training and fighting 3 captains.  Again it would impress 9AD and he would get to see Shioon's form is higher than his.
*Hidden Dragon Leaving Sea* - least likely I grant you, but this is the attack that So-Chun used against Shioon that took him by surprise.  However Shioon was studying his moves, so not impossible.  It would be pretty awesome for Shioon to use a Chundoomoon technique on a Chundoomoon master and knock his ass out.

And agree about So-Chun.  If both Jaegal and So-Jung die (or even just one of them) So-Chun may blame Shioon and consider him an enemy in the future.


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 21, 2014)

This is going to have to be a new version of So Jung, because, I can't get the picture of him taking Shioon hostage, when he felt that the southern red star was another monster he didn't want to fight.

I know Shioons's handicapped, but maybe a return of the bloody never quit Shioon will make a bad ass appearance.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 21, 2014)

We'll see B.O.T. within 3 chapter


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2014)

i honestly wouldn't mind him entering BOT and scaring the shit outta all the scrubs present...

it would also prove to NADz that he is his true apprentice.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 21, 2014)

Not good with names from the series but have the other 2 Sunwoo elders fought at all? I am mainly thinking of the fat one with glasses. I know he was at least about to fight at some point.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I'm undecided on B.O.T.
> 
> I think he'll likely use one of the three to finish him off.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see that first technique, but it might be he has to use a combination out of BOT and Obscured Heaven Annihilating Strike. Which would be fucking awesome.

And again, it will all depend on how the author wants this to develop further. Would be an interesting turn to have So Chun and the Chundomoon as real enemies from now on, though. With a controlled Sosul reuniting most of the clan under her.

Dang. And Twin Dragons 9AD and Shioon against them all 



Cyphon said:


> Not good with names from the series but have the other 2 Sunwoo elders fought at all? I am mainly thinking of the fat one with glasses. I know he was at least about to fight at some point.



They were about to fight on the island where the government kept Shioon captive. But then their underlings came and they let them fight in their stead... 
Would like to see them in action, too.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> *Not good with names from the series* but have the other 2 Sunwoo elders fought at all? I am mainly thinking of the fat one with glasses. I know he was at least about to fight at some point.



Nicknames bro, use nicknames. Half of us don't even use their real names.


----------



## Ceria (Nov 21, 2014)

Shioon's going to enter BOT if he does anything at all. Plus we'll see him do his I won't stay down I'm the fucking terminator trick.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 21, 2014)

He's not going to enter BOT, it's going to be pure skill here.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 21, 2014)

It's hard for me to see Shioon using full-on B.O.T. here and losing control.  If he does use the technique, it may be in short bursts like 9AD did.

This seems more like it'll be a showcase of Shioon's skills.  Kaiser is watching.  And he'll see that Shioon is a true student of 9AD and will want to "set him off" like he did to 9AD in part 1.  

Sae-Hee will probably have to watch her back in Part 3.  Bodyguard Jinnie again?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 21, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> All three? You mean Shioon too? With 9AD? After he pressed the button? What the fuck are you smoking?
> 
> Or did I misunderstand?
> 
> ...



You're right. I take that back. Reflecting on the whole dynamic of Shioon's relationship with 9AD, Shioon's pretty much been that little angel on his master's shoulder trying to steer him away from the "might makes right" ideology. Even if 9AD fully accepts him after So-Jung's defeat, it'll mean nothing in the wake of innocents dying by those explosions. But 9AD and Murim can't co-exist. Shioon will have to pick a side sooner or later...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 22, 2014)

Shioon won't go with his master if he kills more people. He still has the fact that SUC messed his mom up in the back of his head, so that would be the last straw and possibly a set up for Part 3.

After reading the scan I am surprised that SoChun is just assuming his clan didn't do anything wrong. I guess he is really loyal, but that was kind of a let down for me. Hopefully they don't make them enemies like this.

I think SoJung will actually put up somewhat of a fight because Shioon is tired. Or Shioon could just stomp this punk and make his harem larger


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 22, 2014)

Not to be a party pooper.

But, I doubt Shiion and Chundo Moon's second son will have the benefit of a clean fight.

So Chun will hit his brother in the back with a steel chair.  

Something will occur to end things prematurely.  We aren't likely to get closure.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2014)

Not get closure? When part 3 is about to start  Nah breh this chapter is ending and its closing with smug face taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 22, 2014)

If Shiion wins decisively, it could mean he's become too powerful too quickly.

So Chun and his bro rank amongst the best.

Then again, Shiion fought Bald Ryu to a near draw.  Maybe his time has come.


----------



## Vault (Nov 22, 2014)

Not to mention Shioon is a naturally bad match up for chundomoon guys since he is so obsessed with beating up Chun that he spent most of part 2 thinking of ways to do so


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2014)

Shioon will probably lose until he uses BoT.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 22, 2014)

Vault said:


> Not to mention Shioon is a naturally bad match up for chundomoon guys since he is so obsessed with beating up Chun that he spent most of part 2 thinking of ways to do so



This also makes a scenario likely where he could own him with pure skills. The only problem is his fatigue...


----------



## Jotun (Nov 22, 2014)

I think Shioon will win one way or another, but he might need to get a little bloody. I'd prefer an outskill, but I really doubt he is in the shape to perfect SoJung.


----------



## Cromer (Nov 22, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Not to be a party pooper.
> 
> *But, I doubt Shiion and Chundo Moon's second son will have the benefit of a clean fight.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a WCW special.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 28, 2014)

Mangacow said:
			
		

> The Breaker New Waves is on break this week! It?ll return next week, the author had to attend a funeral so is unable to release it this week.



Welp, happy thanksgiving guys!


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 28, 2014)

^ The guy has to attend a funeral and you're whining cuz you didn't get a chapter? 

Sucks to have to wait even longer though, that's a given....:/


----------



## Randomaxe (Nov 28, 2014)

F$#!, this issue was going to be my distraction to avoid any holiday shopping.  Guess I better hurry up and throw away the sales flyers.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 28, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> ^ The guy has to attend a funeral and you're whining cuz you didn't get a chapter?
> 
> Sucks to have to wait even longer though, that's a given....:/



? I wasn't whining lol. Where did you get that from


----------



## Ceria (Nov 29, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> Not to be a party pooper.
> 
> But, I doubt Shiion and Chundo Moon's second son will have the benefit of a clean fight.
> *
> ...



And Chun's brother being who he is will sell it exceptionally well. 

I had a feeling thanksgiving or something else would prevent us from getting a chapter this week.


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 29, 2014)

Since we have another week 

Now that 9AD is back, which munjus are gonna live and which are gonna die?  Anyone think we'll be getting any conversions to Shioon's side or stay old assholes?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also if the woman shown here is that old lady who taught Sera and Shioon like it's implied.... she did NOT age well


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2014)

To be honest, if the old Alliance Head starts to move again, then I really hope he'll get finished off for good.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 29, 2014)

I want Elder Kwon & Doctor Ghost Hands to live. Don't really care about the rest. 

I do wonder what will happen when the true head returns, will it be a smooth transition? Or will some of them remain loyal to Shiwoon?


----------



## Irishwonder (Nov 29, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> To be honest, if the old Alliance Head starts to move again, then I really hope he'll get finished off for good.



Me too.  I think Lone Wolf should be the one to deal with him though.  They have history too and it'd be interesting to see their current interaction on not being given B.O.T. by their respective masters.



McSlobs said:


> I want Elder Kwon & Doctor Ghost Hands to live. Don't really care about the rest.
> 
> I do wonder what will happen when the true head returns, will it be a smooth transition? Or will some of them remain loyal to Shiwoon?



Kwon and Ghost Hands should be safe as long as they don't get in 9AD's way.  

And I hope at least some of the old Munju stay set in their ways and side with the ex-alliance chief.  But it's also possible (and imo very likely) that all 4 of them will be converted to Shioonism.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Nov 30, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Me too.  I think Lone Wolf should be the one to deal with him though.  They have history too and it'd be interesting to see their current interaction on not being given B.O.T. by their respective masters.



I should probably go back and re-read it, but I thought Ryuji died after he gave Shi-Woon that Ki-distribution tip...


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 30, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> I should probably go back and re-read it, but I thought Ryuji died after he gave Shi-Woon that Ki-distribution tip...



IIRC, he was brought to a hospital. Don't think he's dead...yet, at least


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 1, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> IIRC, he was brought to a hospital. Don't think he's dead...yet, at least



Ah okay cool. He still has more to contribute by avenging his master and interacting with 9AD and Shi-Woon...


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 1, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> I do wonder what will happen when the true head returns, will it be a smooth transition? Or will some of them remain loyal to Shiwoon?



I just realized you were talking about the head of the Sunwoo, not the head of the Alliance.  Whoops 

Anyway, I'm not sure what to expect from Sosul.  The transition could go either way.  Alien Doc said someone as strong as 9AD wouldn't be affected by the brain-washing drug and Sosul appears to be on her way to being pretty powerful herself.  That and the drug still seems to kill people or leave them comatose so I doubt BFD would use it on her anyway.  It's likely she may not be under any influence.  Remember she had a pretty cold personality when she met Shioon too.

However, BFD does still need a way to keep her under their control and influence her decisions.  With 9AD they offered him the chance to destroy the Murim.  What could they offer Sosul? She has reason to hate the Alliance too.  Outside of that...maybe, framing Shioon for a death or a power grab for the Gaju title?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 1, 2014)

they can offer sosul revenge since it seems to be the only they could offer her that she may want or shiwoon.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 2, 2014)

^ Yeah, I'm thinking it's the revenge thing too, but I also think there has to be more to it as well if a Shioon vs Sosul fight is going to happen.

Since she was crushing on him pretty hard in Part 1, I think she'll need to feel betrayed somehow.  Scorned love? A death? Or maybe the drugs will come into play when they are further perfected... I just hope she is brought back fully grown next time we see her.  It would be kind of ridiculous to see Shioon fight a little kid.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 3, 2014)

Lady Sosul returning to the story has become complicated, by all of this mind altering, let alone the need to cure her condition. It could play out that her memory was easily erased because of her frailty. Yet, if her condition is cured wouldn't her potentials exceed any conditioning? If she is not in some way controlled it's hard to imagine her fighting her crush Shioon. 

Manga cow is down, he says he should have site up today, but things regarding this manhwa never seem to follow a schedule.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 5, 2014)

Wonder if we'll be proud recipients of a chapter this week.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 5, 2014)

RAW:



.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 5, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> It would be kind of ridiculous to see Shioon fight a little kid.



she's not a kid; she simply looks that way due to her 9-yin condition. I think she's actually Shioons age, dont recall.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Part of me suspects that Shioon's kick did little damage.

Anyways, Elder Kwon keeps on being a badass.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 5, 2014)

Scan 200 calories a day


----------



## blueblip (Dec 5, 2014)

Top tier with sword says fighting Kwon is like fighting a dinosaur with a razor.

Dat fucking Kwon


----------



## Ghost (Dec 5, 2014)

Shioon's kick probably made him bleed but no massive damage was dealt.


----------



## haegar (Dec 5, 2014)

it would feel rather trollish if the dude managed to block after so splendidly letting himself be goaded into dumb open move. but yeah, a full hit would be a bit early, so I guess im going with he is gonna have his last second block get smashed back into his facewith some force...

as for kwon ... smh craaazy old bastard


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 5, 2014)

Isn't it ironic when you look back at Shioon's sparring with So Chun, he was the one who attacked haphazardly, and was exposed. Now he is dodging and waiting for a good counter opportunity. This makes sense considering what we think about his current condition, being  fatigued, he can't waste energy.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Isn't it ironic when you look back at Shioon's sparring with So Chun, he was the one who attacked haphazardly, and was exposed. Now he is dodging and waiting for a good counter opportunity. This makes sense considering what we think about his current condition, being  fatigued, he can't waste energy.



And of course trying to gouge out what the guy is capable of for real. I mean, he had a little skirmish, but then he got owned 

Nice chapter, Kwon is fucking  as always, So Chun's uncle (he was his uncle, no? Or cousin?) probably blocked that.

Can't wait for more, hell yeah! 

Also, do you guys think a full health Kwon and the Doctor can beat 9AD? Or at least hold him off?


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 5, 2014)

That's what I thought was funny they had a little skirmish when Shioon's ki center was broken, so, shouldn't So Jung  be the one probing for capabilities? Shioon has already seen some of the heavenly way  clan skills.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 5, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> That's what I thought was funny they had a little skirmish when Shioon's ki center was broken, so, shouldn't So Jung  be the one probing for capabilities? Shioon has already seen some of the heavenly way  clan skills.



So Jung is still too arrogant, and Shioon probably wants to find the best strategy to beat someone from that clan.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2014)

Kwon is awesome as always. Hope smug face gets actually hurt. Good Kick by shiwoon. 

I really think a healthy kwon would be more then a match for 9ad. I think 9ad would have to use the bot really quickly to have a shot.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 6, 2014)

based kwon forcing that oh shit face out of a grand master


----------



## Blαck (Dec 6, 2014)

Kwon pls stop embarrassing sword dude


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 6, 2014)

Kwon embarrassing people is nothing new.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 6, 2014)

I really hope the next chapter just focuses on Shioon, I really dislike fragmented fight scenes like this. I can understand in One Piece when there are tons of characters fighting at the same time, but I don't think they can use the same excuse here.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 6, 2014)

^ Double the cliffhangers?


----------



## Face (Dec 6, 2014)

That's not a very good cliffhanger though. We already know that he has blocked the attack.


----------



## MonkeyDZoro (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah, it's good to reaffirm Kwon's status as a monster but we need some focus on Shioon for now. I've wanted to see this fight play out for a while and constant back-and-forths just won't do it right now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 7, 2014)

I for one am hoping Shiion ended that fool.

Being one shotted would be the best thing that could happen.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 8, 2014)

Sanity Check said:


> *I for one am hoping Shiion ended that fool.*
> 
> Being one shotted would be the best thing that could happen.



I totally want this too. Even if  smug gets his arms  up to block, I  want to  see some confirmation  that his ki is the strongest. Something like his warehouse fight with cool guy when he broke his arm through  his block.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 12, 2014)

Raw 

Edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Shioon gained some confidence finally, I kind of feel bad for SoJung though. Looks like such a chump now after all of his talk


----------



## Blαck (Dec 12, 2014)

Jotun said:


> Raw




*Spoiler*: __ 



Smug face looks like he's having some trouble there


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2014)

[sp]Shiion injured So Jung's right hand?

Same move Glasses used on Shiion during the island story arc?  Haha[/sp]


----------



## Jotun (Dec 12, 2014)

Scan is up 200 calories a day


----------



## Darth (Dec 12, 2014)

Shiwoon is pretty hype


----------



## Blαck (Dec 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Your attacks are nothing compared to So chun!"

Fuck! I know he's a genius and all but I know that had to hurt his pride


----------



## Tayimus (Dec 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wait, so this entire story arc only happened cause Shiwoon impressed So Chun?


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

So Jung has double the reason to pull out all the stops now. I still see this as being a close fight since the flashback only indicated Shi-Woon has the potential to reach So Chun and/or surpass him (something we already knew) in the future. I also like how Shi-Woon's strategy and adaptation to his opponent's fighting style is showing through even more now...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh shit, once again no one was hurt but I'm sporting the hugest hard-on for Shioon-sama. 

It's a pity that So Jung Chun went down this path because of feeling inferiority towards Shioon when Shioon is the greatest genius in the Breaker world.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 12, 2014)

Tayimus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, so this entire story arc only happened cause Shiwoon impressed So Chun?



Yeah, it seems thin but, most conflicts start with someone's ego. When you look at the stakes it's Smug face's pride verses Shioon's need to save city and keep 9ad's reputation from being totally in the toilet. In this equation there no way to balance the stakes.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice chapter he always did seem like he was a but thirst guy and this confirms it for smug face


----------



## Jotun (Dec 12, 2014)

Well I mean technically the plan was gonna happen with or without SoJung, he just ended up leading the SUC which caused more personal problems for Shioon.

It could be worse, at least it's believable.


----------



## MonkeyDZoro (Dec 12, 2014)

Good chapter. Shioon showing some nice action as he does.

So we got some exploration of Jung-Chan's character..it was slightly different to what I imagined. It seems his superiority complex vis-a-vis Shioon was primarily fuelled by his relationship with Hyuk. I imagine it's deepened by the fact that he also seeks acknowledgement from 9AD.

Like his master and actual rival, Hyuk, Shioon is pretty good at putting other characters in their feelings.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 12, 2014)

Awesome chapter. Based Shioon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 12, 2014)

Dang, way to go, Shioon!!!

So Jung Chan basically got manipulated into this position by Jae Gal. Nice.

The real fight can begin now.


----------



## Vault (Dec 12, 2014)

Lol Smug face getting punked.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 12, 2014)

Shioon's thirst for Chun knows no limits.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2014)

Some quick takeaways from this chapter


Confirmation that So-Jung isn't anywhere near So-Chun's level.  So-Jung seems likely to be the 3rd strongest member of the SUC behind Jaegal and Lone Wolf.


Shioon appears to finally be integrating other schools techniques into his own fighting style.  Maybe we'll get to see some Sunwoo stuff from him after all 


I believe Chundoomoon likely hid (not imprisoned) Jaegal away after killing the Sunwoo Gaju because his Munju cared about him and didn't want Kwon and the Sunwoo clan to seek vengeance.  Jaegal obviously didn't appreciate this though.


Without a doubt, So-Chun and Shioon are going to be rivals from here on out.  To me, it seems that So-Jung is nearing his end especially with the "I'll beat you, no matter what" line.  He's likely going to die and set up So-Chun blaming Shioon.

Edit: Actually I forgot that Soul-Crushing strike and Focus Stomp aren't Black Heaven and Earth techniques.  Soooo I'll say that it's the first time Shioon has integrated a technique he didn't learn from 9AD into his fighting style.  Unless you count the Iron Wall Stance Shioon learned from Elder Jeong in which case...  Fuck it.  Just ignore point #2.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 12, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Some quick takeaways from this chapter
> 
> 
> Confirmation that So-Jung isn't anywhere near So-Chun's level.  So-Jung seems likely to be the 3rd strongest member of the SUC behind Jaegal and Lone Wolf.
> ...



Looking at your points and other things I've seen on manga cow comments. The 30 year timing of Jae Gal's imprisonment coincides with his duel with Sunwoo leader, at the same time the Mahwa (drug) school, which the Kaiser is maybe its former head, was fracturing the murim, and let's not forget the ghost hands doctor states his last time being challenged to a duel is in that same time span. It makes you wonder if all these events are tied together in some way. Just as So jung may see himself being slighted, it could be that So Chun can't think of his brother that way. It's possible that Jae Gal triggered events that brought conflict with Sunwoo trying to prove his worth and he was locked away to protect him. This is just a guess at this early stage.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 12, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> Looking at your points and other things I've seen on manga cow comments. The 30 year timing of Jae Gal's imprisonment coincides with his duel with Sunwoo leader, at the same time the Mahwa (drug) school, which the Kaiser is maybe its former head, was fracturing the murim, and let's not forget the ghost hands doctor states his last time being challenged to a duel is in that same time span. It makes you wonder if all these events are tied together in some way. Just as So jung may see himself being slighted, it could be that So Chun can't think of his brother that way. It's possible that Jae Gal triggered events that brought conflict with Sunwoo trying to prove his worth and he was locked away to protect him. This is just a guess at this early stage.




Good catch!  I didn't notice the other 2 connections with the Blood and Bone school and Ghost Doc.

Seems that they're all somehow related and that 30 years ago a lot of shit went down.  I can think of several different scenarios, but it would end up looking like I'm writing a fanfic


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, the common thread is the 30 year reference. I had to stop speculating after trying to piece it together, bad fan fic is all I came up with.


----------



## haegar (Dec 13, 2014)

nice fight and the background makes sense to some extent - but meh, not sure if I needed a 10 page explanation of shitface's inferiority complex


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 13, 2014)

I actually enjoyed seeing different characters' reactions to Shioon's moves this chapter.  So-Jung is confused and frustrated.  9AD seems analytical, like he's trying to gauge Shioon's true growth and ability.  Smiling Blade is completely shocked.  The 2 BFD mooks are completely clueless.  And for some reason I am kind of sensing jealously from Julia (big boob sword chick) in regards to 9AD and Shioon's relationship.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 13, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I actually enjoyed seeing different characters' reactions to Shioon's moves this chapter.  So-Jung is confused and frustrated.  9AD seems analytical, like he's trying to gauge Shioon's true growth and ability.  Smiling Blade is completely shocked.  The 2 BFD mooks are completely clueless.  And for some reason I am kind of sensing jealously from Julia (big boob sword chick) in regards to 9AD and Shioon's relationship.



Yeah, I know it's all clich? and the like, but I always really enjoy reaction panels


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 13, 2014)

Only thing we need is Shioon winning or this dude?s bro arriving.

Plus, wasn?t it said before that he was his uncle? why is he now his brother.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 13, 2014)

wonder if smug face may use the drug that was given to the bully from part one or something to push shiwoon to use bot i want to see 9ad's reaction to that


----------



## Blαck (Dec 13, 2014)

Gabe said:


> wonder if smug face may use the drug that was given to the bully from part one or something to push shiwoon to use bot i want to see 9ad's reaction to that



Knowing Smug face, he's not gonna let himself get wrecked infront of his goons. I'd almost say it would be weird if he *doesn't* use some type of boost or drug.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 13, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Yeah, I know it's all clich? and the like, but I always really enjoy reaction panels



Me too  Especially from badasses like Kwon and 9AD who aren't easily impressed.



luffy no haki said:


> Only thing we need is Shioon winning or this dude?s bro arriving.
> 
> Plus, wasn?t it said before that he was his uncle? why is he now his brother.



It has to do with whoever trained them and their relation based upon that.  I don't know why it's been switched though.



Gabe said:


> wonder if smug face may use the drug that was given to the bully from part one or something to push shiwoon to use bot i want to see 9ad's reaction to that





BlackniteSwartz said:


> Knowing Smug face, he's not gonna let himself get wrecked infront of his goons. I'd almost say it would be weird if he *doesn't* use some type of boost or drug.



I could easily see this happening.  Only for me, I'd replace Shioon using B.O.T. with Chaotic Heavens Destruction Strike.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 14, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I could easily see this happening.  Only for me, I'd replace Shioon using B.O.T. with Chaotic Heavens Destruction Strike.



Dang, now THAT would be great! The greatest finisher! But that would probably fucking kill that guy :/

Also, imagine he'd use that tech in BOT  But the power level of So Jung just doesn't warrant that, I think. Even with a boost.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 14, 2014)

^ Haha yeah, I think that would be overkill.  I do believe B.O.T. is going to be Shioon's next technique that he's going to try to control, just not this arc.

But if he does use it here which character would be able to snap Shioon out of it?  I doubt 9AD could do it with the way things are now.  The only person I could think of would be Sae-Hee and it would have to be a pretty big coincidence for her to be walking around Seoul Tower during a blackout.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope that shiwoon somehow causes smug face to die or it seems that way and kaon kills his opponent and hyuks aribes and see it and his clan wants wars vs the sunwoo would be interesting


----------



## Goomoonryong (Dec 19, 2014)

Chapter 66


----------



## dream (Dec 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Time for Elder Kwon to get his revenge...I hope.


----------



## Blαck (Dec 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kwon bout' to fuck him up 

Also loved the art this chapter.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 19, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mutual wounds incoming, I think it would be a little much for Elder Kwon to come out of that without a scratch. I want a focus on Shioon's fight...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 19, 2014)

Jae-Gil's been pretty impressive analytically. Lets see if Elder Kwon's will-power will pull him through this one, though...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 19, 2014)

Hope Kwon saw through this. 

Was a nice chapter, though I wanted to see Shioon


----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2014)

This is what happens when there are no jump cuts between fights; awesomeness.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2014)

RIP in pieces Kwon 

Would be really inconsistent if Kwon actually fell for that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 19, 2014)

Next panel will be Jae-gil's sword sticking through Kwon's chest with Kwon's hand sticking through Jae-gil's heart?

.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 19, 2014)

Old man just whipped out the Lion Song, Kwon is a dead man.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2014)

Kwon is to strong and smart to fall for this


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 19, 2014)

Has Kwon ever actually shown any feat of particularly impressive intelligence or clarity?


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 19, 2014)

^ Off the top of my head

Ascertaining the masked man's identity
Discovering Kang Sung was going to die
Realizing that Shioon and Hyun Won-Jae (Doc that fixed Shioon's ki-center) were deceiving them.

As for how this clash is going to play out.  I'm going to predict Kwon wins, but is left in critical condition. Kang Sung and Ha-il show up.  3AD takes Elder Kwon to Ghost Hands and Ha-il relays the message about the bomb in the tower to Shioon.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 21, 2014)

I feel sorry for the old man getting imprisoned\banished for 30 years over some internal clan crap.


Must suck.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2014)

He killed another Clan Head, why do you feel bad for him?


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 21, 2014)

good manga.


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 21, 2014)

This webcomic has SOOOOO much potential.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 22, 2014)

I can see kwon winning but getting severely injured in the process. But I hope he won't die he should not lose vs a weaker opponent and him injured even if he is still fighting good. He deserves to go all out be an opponent imo. No injuries or anything and if he dies then we would be a good death maybe vs 9 ad or sosul maybe if she comes back healed and being controlled. But one thing that is good we will be going to shiwoon vs smug face fully.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 23, 2014)

Not time for Kwon to die imo. 

Although i do think he will die at some point.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

[sp]





Sanity Check said:


> Next panel will be Jae-gil's sword sticking through Kwon's chest with Kwon's hand sticking through Jae-gil's heart?
> 
> .


[/sp]

.

Not sure if accurate.  

:WOW


----------



## Griever (Dec 26, 2014)

Good chapter. Scared the crap outa me, though Elder Kwon lost his arm 

also, i'm surprised. I didn't think we'd get a chapter of the breaker or bleach for a couple weeks, but we got both...


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 26, 2014)

Well if Elder Kwon didn't get killed by Jae-Gil then he just might by 9AD for interrupting his fun...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Well if Elder Kwon didn't get killed by Jae-Gil then he just might by 9AD for interrupting his fun...



People on mangacow said Kwon's death will make Shioon go into BOT (

I don't want Kwon to die ((

Kwon killed Jae-Gal like a boss. Though now he's injured for real. He can be no match for 9AD.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 26, 2014)

Won't Kwon will tell 9AD the tower is rigged with explosives?

.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Dec 26, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> People on mangacow said Kwon's death will make Shioon go into BOT (
> 
> I don't want Kwon to die ((
> 
> Kwon killed Jae-Gal like a boss. Though now he's injured for real. He can be no match for 9AD.



Yeah that was a badass exchange. And I wasn't expecting him to arrive so quickly and be that composed after losing his arm like that. I'm also expecting Kaiser to have a back-up plan now that it's looking like Kwon may talk 9AD out of blowing them all away with the information he has...

I found it especially funny Cool Guy stating 9AD approves fighting with brawn over brains. When you're the strongest, you have that luxury I suppose XD...


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice chapter I am happy Kwon is alive wonder what will happen now doubt he will fight again


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 26, 2014)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Yeah that was a badass exchange. And I wasn't expecting him to arrive so quickly and be that composed after *losing his arm like that*. I'm also expecting Kaiser to have a back-up plan now that it's looking like Kwon may talk 9AD out of blowing them all away with the information he has...
> 
> I found it especially funny Cool Guy stating 9AD approves fighting with brawn over brains. When you're the strongest, you have that luxury I suppose XD...



Man, you scared me with that, thought I missed how his arm got chopped off xD But yeah, it's useless. Still on, though 

As for 9AD, yeah, he wants to see them moves.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 26, 2014)

I liked it.  But it also left me very confused about 3AD and Ghost Doc.  Wasn't 3AD on his way to the tower?  Did they go back to the alliance building? or did the helicopter pick them up on a nearby roof? 

It definitely seems like the author changed his mind at some point otherwise he just wasted a bunch of panels where they accomplished nothing from separating from the group.

And I like that Shioon is still very new to martial arts. It proves he still needs training and will likely get that from Lone Wolf or Kwon after this arc.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 26, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> I liked it.  But it also left me very confused about 3AD and Ghost Doc.  Wasn't 3AD on his way to the tower?  Did they go back to the alliance building? or did the helicopter pick them up on a nearby roof?
> 
> It definitely seems like the author changed his mind at some point otherwise he just wasted a bunch of panels where they accomplished nothing from separating from the group.
> 
> *And I like that Shioon is still very new to martial arts. It proves he still needs training and will likely get that from Lone Wolf or Kwon after this arc*.




This may be true in visual sense, but for me this doesn't mesh with Shioon's previous fights. Usually, Shioon is shown figuring his way around difficult fights. This will be the first time he is not given the chance to show his reasoning or fighting spirit. This feels inconsistent to all the hype that was previously heaped on Shioon. He's fought a Grand Master, and better fighters than So Jung, also, he has used incarnate and triple blossom image training. To me it looks like a forced excuse for getting Shioon to go into Bot.  Unless there was some war these clans were fighting recently, I have a hard time seeing So Jung having this vast depth of experience to overcome Shioon's talent or will. Especially, in light of the stakes.

I had trouble with this chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2014)

The thing is that no one has evr fought aginst shioon by using their heads, one of the reasons shioon tends to overwhelm opponents is because everyone jus thinks of him as a sloppy brat who wouldnt even scratch them but this guy although still cocky, has finally realized that shioon is not just talk and is finally getting at him in away no one else has actually fought him. Most of the people he has fought(not all obviously) have been trying to take him down through mere brute force.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 26, 2014)

That's not quite true, yes initially, they take him for granted, but not everyone takes him for granted. Cool guy's second fight with him was all about strategy. When he was on the island those skilled murim soldiers were reckless at first, but then he was just wrecking them. How about his fight with glasses guy, Right now, the author has decided not to show Shioon thinking his way through this and for me its out of form with other fights. When I think back on the story, Shioon, except for when he's been in the hospital has been constantly fighting, and always with someone who was supposed to be far above him. Experienced fighters should know better than to take him lightly after part 1.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 26, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> This may be true in visual sense, but for me this doesn't mesh with Shioon's previous fights. Usually, Shioon is shown figuring his way around difficult fights. This will be the first time he is not given the chance to show his reasoning or fighting spirit. This feels inconsistent to all the hype that was previously heaped on Shioon. He's fought a Grand Master, and better fighters than So Jung, also, he has used incarnate and triple blossom image training. To me it looks like a forced excuse for getting Shioon to go into Bot.  Unless there was some war these clans were fighting recently, I have a hard time seeing So Jung having this vast depth of experience to overcome Shioon's talent or will. Especially, in light of the stakes.
> 
> I had trouble with this chapter.



To me, it seems that you over value Shioon's accomplishments and that's why you are having trouble with this chapter.  Shioon never fought a Grand Master nor did he fight So-Chun.  He was used as a punching bag by Ghost Doc.  And So-Chun was still hiding his true talents during their friendly skirmish.  It's like Shioon is a college player entering the NFL draft.  A great athlete with tons of talent, but he still has to learn and train to rise to the level of skill of veteran players.  You rarely see a rookie player succeed in professional sports right away.

But, I also don't think the fight is over between Shioon and So-Jung yet, so he'll have time to impress still.  



luffy no haki said:


> The thing is that no one has evr fought aginst shioon by using their heads, one of the reasons shioon tends to overwhelm opponents is because everyone jus thinks of him as a sloppy brat who wouldnt even scratch them but this guy although still cocky, has finally realized that shioon is not just talk and is finally getting at him in away no one else has actually fought him. Most of the people he has fought(not all obviously) have been trying to take him down through mere brute force.



Pretty much.  So-Jung is employing the same strategy he used against Kwon during their encounter.  Only Shioon and his levels are more comparable than Kwon's who was able to just over power him.  By concentrating on defense he's waiting for Shioon to make mistakes and grow tired.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 26, 2014)

So time for 9ad to kill Kwon?


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 26, 2014)

@ Irishwonder I don't think so, the author has clearly slipped in a few places and it makes the story feel inconsistent. If I overvalued Shioon's ability, it's because that's what he's written. It's the author who constantly tells us how Shioon has out preformed his experience, it seems like he saying now,  never mind.  Don't get me wrong here, Even if So Jung hadn't been interrupted by Elder Kwon, do you really think that would have ended the fight? I don't, like I said the stakes are too high and personal for him to be beaten by someone else's pride.


----------



## zapman (Dec 26, 2014)

Elder Kwon... damn what an OG


----------



## Face (Dec 27, 2014)

Shioon's abilities have been rather inconsistent lately.  
It all started when he left that crash site. 

Considering all that hype surrounding Shioon after his meditation training, I was expecting him to destroy So-Jung in their next encounter. However it seems like the author can't decide on how strong Shioon should be and is just nerfing the hell out of him now.  Which is rather disappointing considering how hard he had trained to surpass So-Chun.


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 27, 2014)

Face said:


> Shioon's abilities have been rather inconsistent lately.
> It all started when he left that crash site.
> 
> Considering all that hype surrounding Shioon after his meditation training, I was expecting him to destroy So-Jung in their next encounter. However it seems like the author can't decide on how strong Shioon should be and is just nerfing the hell out of him now.  Which is rather disappointing considering how hard he had trained to surpass So-Chun.



That's exactly how I felt after reading this last chapter. We've seen him rip his skin to break the pain of Ghost Hand 5 point pain technique and be willing to die instead of be held captive when GM Ghost Hands used his Immobilization technique. Yet, with millions of people including his mom and friends in peril because of the bombs. Now, is the time he needs help to overcome an opponent, who's only trying to prove his worth. This, after the doctor tells him he has the strongest Ki in the murim, and that to get stronger he has to leave the limitations of his own thinking. It just didn't add up.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 27, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> @ Irishwonder I don't think so, the author has clearly slipped in a few places and it makes the story feel inconsistent. If I overvalued Shioon's ability, it's because that's what he's written. It's the author who constantly tells us how Shioon has out preformed his experience, it seems like he saying now,  never mind.



Okay, I hope you truly appreciate the time and effort I put into this lol 



So basically Shioon HAS outperformed his level of experience in all of this other fights by being either underestimated or having outside help (Ji-gun interferring vs. Cool Guy), but its beginning to catch up to him as evidenced by this chapter.  So-Jung employing a strategy that concentrates on his vast experience with martial arts, takes away Shioon's ability to defeat an opponent that he should (theoretically) be better than.  This is also why we've disagreed about Lone Wolf vs Shioon because I've stated this very same concept would come into play 




> Don't get me wrong here, Even if So Jung hadn't been interrupted by Elder Kwon, do you really think that would have ended the fight? I don't, like I said the stakes are too high and personal for him to be beaten by someone else's pride.



Here, I agree.  All that was revealed this chapter is that this is a serious weakness for Shioon that will be exploited until he has a real teacher to help him understand some concepts better (such as Lone Wolf helping him with the Chaotic Strike).  Shioon has been mostly self-taught, using cell phone videos to learn high level moves and picking up what he can during his recent fights, so it's to be expected that this would hinder him.  However, if the opponents from here on out continue to be both as strong and smart as So-Jung, Shioon WILL lose.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 27, 2014)

You got a point Irish, it just sucks not seeing him just own face. It'l happen one way or another, but I would rather not see Kwon have to rally Shioon.


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 27, 2014)

This is (becoming) a shit manwha. The author is fucking things up. There is not consistency in Shioons growth. Let's just forget about the mental training that supposedly should give him more experience for this fight and instead go with the, done to death, stereotypical _shonenesque_ crap.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 27, 2014)

Jotun said:


> You got a point Irish, it just sucks not seeing him just own face. It'l happen one way or another, but I would rather not see Kwon have to rally Shioon.



 I wanted to see Shioon kick his ass too for the embarrassment of being taken hostage.  But I'm also glad that Shioon isn't just strolling into places and destroying master level opponents.  How long has it been since he got his ki-center back anyway? 2 weeks If not less (prob less)



reaperunique said:


> This is (becoming) a shit manwha. The author is fucking things up. There is not consistency in Shioons growth. Let's just forget about the mental training that supposedly should give him more experience for this fight and instead go with the, done to death, stereotypical _shonenesque_ crap.



Actually just the opposite.  Shonen has ridiculous power jumps.  Here not so much (Sorry there won't be any alien time travelers who hand out free power ups) The author seems intent on making Shioon actually learn and develop his skills at a steady pace.  And if you don't think his triple blossom training has already come into play with his performance against 3 SUC captains at once you're fooling yourself.  It's still possible that he'll defeat So-Jung here using that experience, but believe what you want


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 27, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> This is (becoming) a shit manwha. The author is fucking things up. There is not consistency in Shioons growth. Let's just forget about the mental training that supposedly should give him more experience for this fight and instead go with the, done to death, stereotypical _shonenesque_ crap.



Let's not jump the gun just yet


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 27, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Okay, I hope you truly appreciate the time and effort I put into this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can appreciate your effort putting that all together, but it doesn't negate the author's inconsistency. 

The fights with Cool Guy were never about overwhelming power, but served to present Shioon's analytical skills, his ability to overcome difficult circumstances. Also, in these fights, 9AD's teaching are displayed as he makes adjustments to cover his limitations. This can be seen as an example of a deficient Shioon defeating a more powerful seasoned fighter. Here, So Jung being more powerful is debatable, but the author throwing out this inexperience thing is just a bridge too far. He has already had Shioon overcome these difficulties before with much less at stake.


Your reference scenes all come from the pre cured Ki center period. That's kind of hard to imagine that your discounting all of his fights an improvements since then. At that time, he only knew a punch and foot techniques, from that, he became a murim legend.The comments you reference all occur before rescue arc, Ki restoration, School Bombing, and Island arc. All these together were enough to fill any experience gap Shioon may have had.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 27, 2014)

Okay, here are the best examples yet.  (Not trying to force you to change your mind btw just showing my point of view)

Notice the similarities in these two images I posted.



These two images should prove that the author has been consistent in his message that Shioon's flaw is his lack of fundamentals of martial arts.  On top of that he's also consistent with who is saying it.  This isn't a coincidence.  It's the same strategy noticed by two different martial arts masters who have/and are currently fighting Shioon.

Shioon was able to pull out the win against Cool Guy because Cool Guy did what he said he wouldn't do.  Which is believing he was fighting the same Shioon he fought before.  He thought he had Shioon well within his calculations and didn't anticipate Shioon pulling out a new technique.  His initial strategy to beat Shioon was perfect though.

It's entirely possible that the same scenario could have happened to So-Jung before Kwon interfered, but it's also possible that So-Jung is too good for that.  That's entirely up to the author and should be believable either way.

People shouldn't be dissappointed in Shioon not putting away his opponent here.  Instead, they should recognize So-Jung's brillance in quickly discovering Shioon's one true flaw.


----------



## BoneMoney (Dec 28, 2014)

I think Irish is right.  They said multiple times so that didnt come from no where. Now its smug face turn to die next


----------



## Randomaxe (Dec 28, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Okay, here are the best examples yet.  (Not trying to force you to change your mind btw just showing my point of view)
> 
> Notice the similarities in these two images I posted.
> 
> ...



I understand that your not trying to force this on me and at this point I'm not trying to convince you either. Right now, I'm just reading your thoughts and trying to see how your points make sense to my feeling about it.

My computer has been acting badly so I wasn't able to posts pages to support my thoughts, but your 2 scenes of Cool Guy and So Jung are over a 100+ chapters apart, I can see how you would see that as consistency. Yet, your confirmation of consistency says to me Shioon has failed to grow or show any improvement in fighting and all of his wins come down to dumb luck. This is what I can't accept. The thing that set me off this issue wasn't the comments as much as this:



It's as if Shioon is giving up and that is something the author has never expressed from Shioon in a fight.

Regarding your proof, to be honest I can spam comments from the Ghost hands, So Chun, murim special Forces and even other members of the five captain and none of them say his basics are a weakness. It's only now that he needs to manufacture a confrontation does he nerf Shioon. Remember, So Jung got involved in all of this because So Chun said Shioon would be a worthy rival to him. 




Also, something I wanted to say, the call for Shioon to get proper teacher is a waste. 9AD is still his teacher, in everyone of his fights their is always a flashback to something he has taught Shioon like when he broke cool guy's arm in that second fight. or when he first used a feint to attack ghost hands. The author, if he is going to keep pulling this basic experience bs when he gets jammed up, he needs to define what these basics are. Right now it's just crap he pulling out of thin air.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 29, 2014)

I think the big problem here with Shioon lacking experience is that it's something that should have manifested sooner in the series and not at the climax. We've been seeing him progress at a level unseen in the entire Murim world against opponents of increasingly higher skill levels so experience should not be such a factor.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 29, 2014)

Randomaxe said:


> I understand that your not trying to force this on me and at this point I'm not trying to convince you either. Right now, I'm just reading your thoughts and trying to see how your points make sense to my feeling about it.



Good.  I didn't want you to think I was picking on you 



> My computer has been acting badly so I wasn't able to posts pages to support my thoughts, but your 2 scenes of Cool Guy and So Jung are over a 100+ chapters apart, I can see how you would see that as consistency. Yet, your confirmation of consistency says to me Shioon has failed to grow or show any improvement in fighting and all of his wins come down to dumb luck. This is what I can't accept.



True, it may be 100+ chapters apart, but how much time in story has progressed?  1 or 2 weeks at most would be my guess.

And I wouldn't call it luck.  More like guts, bravado, or "Goomoonryong Spirit" as his opponents keep naming it.  It's really more about him never backing down when others would.  And of course he has improved since that fight.  But, he hasn't had time to completely cover this flaw yet.



> The thing that set me off this issue wasn't the comments as much as this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's as if Shioon is giving up and that is something the author has never expressed from Shioon in a fight.



hmm... I didn't really see it as him giving up, but him trying to analyze what's going wrong.  He's had similar panels before.



> Regarding your proof, to be honest I can spam comments from the Ghost hands, So Chun, murim special Forces and even other members of the five captain and none of them say his basics are a weakness. It's only now that he needs to manufacture a confrontation does he nerf Shioon. Remember, So Jung got involved in all of this because So Chun said Shioon would be a worthy rival to him.



The problem with this is 2 things actually.  1) None of the opponents that Shioon faced during this time used this same defensive strategy against him.  So-Jung was getting beat until he reverted to a more "safe" form where he made sure he had no openings for Shioon to take advantage of. 2) Ghost Hands and So-Chun are wayyyy above Shioon.  So-Chun views Shioon as a _potential _rival, but has also repeatedly said Shioon is still far below him.



> Also, something I wanted to say, the call for Shioon to get proper teacher is a waste. 9AD is still his teacher, in everyone of his fights their is always a flashback to something he has taught Shioon like when he broke cool guy's arm in that second fight. or when he first used a feint to attack ghost hands. The author, if he is going to keep pulling this basic experience bs when he gets jammed up, he needs to define what these basics are. Right now it's just crap he pulling out of thin air.



I actually kind of agree, but I can also see it going either way.  If Shioon isn't taught the fundamentals by someone then he simply needs to find a way to overcome this flaw.  Maybe 9AD left him a video about how to create an opening in even the best defenses or after this fight he'll spend enough time training in the incarnate illusion state to pick these things up himself.  Though, I could also see Lone Wolf filling in the gaps for him as it's very possible that that is why his character was created in the first place.



omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think the big problem here with Shioon lacking experience is that it's something that should have manifested sooner in the series and not at the climax. We've been seeing him progress at a level unseen in the entire Murim world against opponents of increasingly higher skill levels so experience should not be such a factor.



Yep, I think the broken ki-center went on too long.  I like the character's growth in skill personally, but I do think it should have been done much much sooner.  There was really no reason for Shioon to have 5 or 6 different fights like this.


 I'm pretty sure I've scared away all the casuals with these posts...


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha, you haven't scared me away, it's just I don't really have the time to give a proper reply, especially when you put so much effort into yours.

My general thoughts more along the lines that yes, Shioon got out of much shit when going against stronger enemies. And yet, most of the times it were do or die situations (IIRC). At this point, he's tired, but he's not really half dead like he usually was. I think this also plays a role.

So ultimately, I think it's a situational thing. But then again, many of us felt his portrayal was a bit off since he got tired from getting rid of the mooks and fighting the captains. That might stem from everybody thinking he's a "superman" now, who shouldn't be bothered by those stuff. 

I guess we'll see what we can expect from him for real during this fight (which I guess will continue after Master Kwon's interruption).


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 29, 2014)

Nah, you and Randomaxe are some of the few who regularly engage in back and forth discussion in here, so I wouldn't call you casual.  
I do wish there were more active users in here, but hey, that's none of my business 


And I think you are right about the superman perception.  It does seem that the expectations on Shioon are a little too high from my point of view, but I get why a lot of people feel that way.

Hoping next week Shioon will take the kid gloves off and use some more destructive attacks


----------



## Face (Dec 29, 2014)

The problem with that is that it wasn't pointed out enough times for us to believe that he lacked the skill in the basics of martial arts or tactics for that matter. Before this chapter would anybody have thought this?

From what I understood he had already excelled at using tactics and learned much of the basics from Elder Jeong prior to him having a Ki Center. The whole point of Ji-Gun vs Shioon was to display his use of both these skills when he had no other way of fighting back. So for me this makes absolutely no sense given what I have seen Shioon do in the past. 

It just doesn't add up. Others have already agreed that there has been something off about him both in terms of stamina and skill. Especially after receiving a great deal of praise from both Ghost hands and Elder Kwon regarding his current supernatural state. A lot was promised and yet very little of it has been shown which is why some people are upset.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 30, 2014)

Face said:


> The problem with that is that it wasn't pointed out enough times for us to believe that he lacked the skill in the basics of martial arts or tactics for that matter. Before this chapter would anybody have thought this?
> 
> From what I understood he had already excelled at using tactics and learned much of the basics from Elder Jeong prior to him having a Ki Center. The whole point of Ji-Gun vs Shioon was to display his use of both these skills when he had no other way of fighting back. So for me this makes absolutely no sense given what I have seen Shioon do in the past.
> 
> It just doesn't add up. Others have already agreed that there has been something off about him both in terms of stamina and skill. Especially after receiving a great deal of praise from both Ghost hands and Elder Kwon regarding his current supernatural state. A lot was promised and yet very little of it has been shown which is why some people are upset.



^pretty much how I feel


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2014)

Irishwonder said:


> Nah, you and Randomaxe are some of the few who regularly engage in back and forth discussion in here, so I wouldn't call you *casual*.
> I do wish there were more active users in here, but hey, that's none of my business
> 
> 
> ...



Argh, I somehow read it as "regular", lol xD Nevermind then


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 30, 2014)

I see no reason to be disappointed in Shioon's fight so far. So-Jung is an experienced master from a school of elites, and is at least good enough to casually deflect an attack from Elder Jeon. Shioon's always been a steadfast fighter who gets punched around first before winning, and his Triple Blossom Meditation training wasn't even complete. I doubt that this is all he has, and I think people are jumping to conclusions way too quickly just based on a small chapter's worth of showings.


----------



## haegar (Dec 30, 2014)

Shioon defintely gonna continue after Kwon gave him a break here. kwon was like the timeout in a sports match for shioon. he gonna come up with something new after, stakes are too high for this to be settled in 2 chaps, it'll go on a while. this dude may pale in comparison to the true chundomoon heir but yeah, he got decent skills and brains midfight ... so actually when all is said and done we might be happy shioon struggled a bit here for a moment


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 1, 2015)

You know many of us wouldn't have been disappointed if the author didn't write the super human thing in there, yet, he did. Also, at every skill gain he's shown Shioon fighting well beyond what should be his capabilities. Now when he's the favorite he's struggling, that what's annoying. This thing, elevating So Jung, when he was afraid of Gyubum Southern Red Star or did we forget this? Chapter 68 is out. and next page; No disrespect for Master Jun, but since he's used for proof of skill, but it seems by So Jung words the Red Star is stronger than him. I question thinking So Jung is Smart for going defensive, when someone's beating you what's your other options? Besides, until last chapter Shioon was also seen as pretty astute. 

looking on Daum, last weeks chapter was down on positive responses, so it wouldn't surprise me if Shioon had a sudden turn around.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 That Sunwoo Clan

Seriously.  Is there a more badass group around?  These guys take no prisoners


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking lol, why do people even try to fight Kwon? 

It's like shit the second you think about making a fist, you're already twirling through the air in pain


----------



## Blαck (Jan 2, 2015)

Chapter 68 is out.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was so excited to see Shiwoon have a serious one on one fight after his transformation, and this was the perfect opportunity for him to show his growth in front of everyone. But instead he gets completly outclassed by smug face within the first few minutes of their fight and Kwon has to save him yet again, and now their epic duel's turned into one big melee between everyone. I know it's still too early to start complaining since we don't know what's gonna happen, but I just wish the duel didn't get interrupted, It seems like such a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Griever (Jan 2, 2015)

Goomoonryong said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I was so excited to see Shiwoon have a serious one on one fight after his transformation, and this was the perfect opportunity for him to show his growth in front of everyone. But instead he gets completly outclassed by smug face within the first few minutes of their fight and Kwon has to save him yet again, and now their epic duel's turned into one big melee between everyone. I know it's still too early to start complaining since we don't know what's gonna happen, but I just wish the duel didn't get interrupted, It seems like such a wasted opportunity.



It's elder Kwon, so it's all good. seriously, we'd never get to see Shioon blow away half a persons face. Elder Kwon is boss..... and i  would love to See elder Kwon Vs. 9AD but it can't be now, Elder Kwon doesn't have the use of his right arm.... it would be a cheap fight.... so yea, shioon needs to get back in there. 

well, we'll see next week.

PS. If Elder Kwon dies, i'm going to rage hardcore.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, even if he does start fighting again... just seems kinda meh. Also the authors love ending with a clash hit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 2, 2015)

Shiwoon disappointment...can't even beat the smug shit bird who is like a hang nail compared to the kid he's been training with? pfft.

ofc Elder god Kwon fodderizes fodder so 9Arts has to step in...

unless Shiwoon mans the fuck up i fear this is the end for Kwon.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 2, 2015)

Griever said:


> It's elder Kwon, so it's all good. seriously, we'd never get to see Shioon blow away half a persons face. Elder Kwon is boss..... and i  would love to See elder Kwon Vs. 9AD but it can't be now, Elder Kwon doesn't have the use of his right arm.... it would be a cheap fight.... so yea, shioon needs to get back in there.
> 
> well, we'll see next week.
> 
> PS. If Elder Kwon dies, i'm going to rage hardcore.


Yeah watching Kwon decimate plebs is always fun, but that pretty much makes up half the fights in NW. Kwon could have taken 2-3 chapters to rest up a little bit and let Shiwoon duel have the spot light for awhile before jumping in, I would have been cool with that.


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



if he killed kwon for that bitch, boobalicious or not, I freakin wont forgive him 


..but I think he is still alive and Im hoping for ghost doc to show up to save the day 

kaiser looks like he about to flip HIS switch though, this is gettin tense


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 2, 2015)

Shi-Oh has some "stacked" competition XD. And I doubt that attack from 9AD is enough to bring Elder Kwon down. Not after he survived Jae-Gil's ultimate attack like he did. We'll see, though. Shi-Woon's calmly being taking off center stage too lol...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Major death flags for Elder Kwon. He's already injured, the situation is eerily reminiscent of Elder Jeon's (there's a bomb and both elders are fighting to protect their Gaju) and to top it off he's fighting Nine Arts of all people. Hopefully the fear of Kwon dying like Jeon did makes Shioon grow some balls and face off against his teacher properly.


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

Goose Dastardly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Major death flags for Elder Kwon. He's already injured, the situation is eerily reminiscent of Elder Jeon's (there's a bomb and both elders are fighting to protect their Gaju) and to top it off he's fighting Nine Arts of all people. Hopefully the fear of Kwon dying like Jeon did makes Shioon grow some balls and face off against his teacher properly.




*Spoiler*: __ 



nope dont buy it. precisely because the flag was raised so clearly this time the outcome will be different. that being said, my personal crackpot theory: IF Kwon dies it's gonna be by Sosul's hand either at a cliffhanger end of New Waves or in the early part of 3rd part of the story. you read it here first


----------



## Millefeuille (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 If elder Kwon dies i am quitting this


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Kwon dies, it'll be the perfect time for Shioon to bust out BOT 2.0 and show off the move he learned from Bald Ryu!


----------



## Griever (Jan 2, 2015)

Goomoonryong said:


> Yeah watching Kwon decimate plebs is always fun, but that pretty much makes up half the fights in NW. Kwon could have taken 2-3 chapters to rest up a little bit and let Shiwoon duel have the spot light for awhile before jumping in, I would have been cool with that.



I agree shioon needs to shine a bit more. But i wonder if he hasn't been relying on the inner training a bit too much, it's a great tool for comprehension training but i think he ought do more physical training before the next fight..... just a thought. 

Also:
Chapter 68 is out.

did elder kwon just take off the guys leg?. the black haired dude on the lower right of the top panel.



Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Shi-Oh has some "stacked" competition XD. And I doubt that attack from 9AD is enough to bring Elder Kwon down. Not after he survived Jae-Gil's ultimate attack like he did. We'll see, though. Shi-Woon's calmly being taking off center stage too lol...


True enough: looking at elder Kwon's facial expression  on the last page, it looks to me like he didn't even take that attack but launched a counter. Still though, with Elder Kwon in his current condition if they where to fight he couldn't win, he is losing too much blood as is.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 2, 2015)

i've always wanted to see kwon vs 9ad but not like this goddammit i swear if kwon dies on me..


----------



## Gabe (Jan 2, 2015)

I always wanted to see kwon vs 9ad but not in his current condition. Hopefully this is not the end. Shiwoon needs to step up his game, somehow.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2015)

Kwon won't die. The fact Shioon thought the same thing could happen means it's not going to  BOT before anything. 

9ad is being horribly written in new waves, I swear


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 2, 2015)

I was seriously disappointed with this chapter :/
But I guess this reaction was to be expected. Also don't think Kwon will die (for real), maybe Shioon will only think he did/is expecting him to kick the bucket and BOT will kick in and he'll off everybody around and will give 9AD a nice little scare.


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

dont see the kid desperate enough yet to go into BOT ... but then again that flashback to kindest Elder eva might just do it


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm still hoping Shioon doesn't use BOT again so soon, but I'll admit it looks pretty likely at this point if he intends to go one on one against 9AD.

Also, someone needs to tell Sunwoo members that getting stabbed to defeat your enemy isn't a good tactic


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

tbh though, it would we an awesome troll of smugface if Shioon ignores him from now on and fights 9AD with BOT thereby demostrating he never took that schmock fully seriously 

but, we getting ahead of our selves, he aint up to spar with sensei yet. only thing he can do is impress him with daring to take on these odds and demonstrate BOT knowledge...

edit: that being said, still think ghost doc will show up here in time, if only to make 9AD think twice about taking #1 and #2 murim at once and otherwise not fighting ... and I think 9AD issue not ultimately resolved with fight but talk no jutsu. Shioon gotta finish of smugface still though, which will be the act that allows him to use talk no jutsu on 9AD - bet shitface gonna try a sneak attack on Shioon now that Kwon busy with 9AD... and he'll fail spectacularly


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 2, 2015)

haegar said:


> tbh though, it would we an awesome troll of smugface if Shioon ignores him from now on and fights 9AD with BOT thereby demostrating he never took that schmock fully seriously
> 
> but, we getting ahead of our selves, he aint up to spar with sensei yet. only thing he can do is impress him with daring to take on these odds and demonstrate BOT knowledge...
> 
> edit: that being said, still think ghost doc will show up here in time, if only to make 9AD think twice about taking #1 and #2 murim at once and otherwise not fighting ... and I think 9AD issue not ultimately resolved with fight but talk no jutsu. Shioon gotta finish of smugface still though, which will be the act that allows him to use talk no jutsu on 9AD - bet shitface gonna try a sneak attack on Shioon now that Kwon busy with 9AD... and he'll fail spectacularly



I agree.  It's still possible that Shioon will see taking out So-Jung as the quickest way to stop the fight between Kwon and 9AD.  That way neither of them have any reason to continue fighting.

And when the helicopter arrives... there will be 3 confirmed Grandmasters, Kang Sung, and Master Roshi to contend with too.  Wouldn't put it past 9AD to rise to that challenge though


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 2, 2015)

Keep in mind though that Kang Sung is half dead and Kwon is injured.

I really can't wait to see where the author is going with this.


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

but fing ghost doc likes to put youn ones in their place


----------



## Ceria (Jan 2, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This does look like the end for Kwon, but I've been waiting for Shioon to enter BOT and stomp that moon shit, but moreover to show without a doubt that he is the apprentice of the nine arts dragon, perhaps an X number dragon himself. 

If Kwon's death is the catalyst for him to use that power I wouldn't like it, but also it might give us more of the other two elders, Shioon's never been shown with them, they could finally be the ones to teach him the Sunwoo arts, while Kwon and the other one never did.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't worry people, Shioon will pull out all the stops.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2015)

Kwon better not die.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 2, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Keep in mind though that Kang Sung is half dead and Kwon is injured.
> 
> I really can't wait to see where the author is going with this.



True.  But that would be one intimidating sight to see. All those guys standing together ready to fight (even if most of them would be bluffing )

And as much as I've spoken against it, I have to admit it would be pretty cool for all the Murim leaders to witness Shioon using BOT and clashing against 9AD.  Though I still couldn't guess how they would snap him out of it.


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> All those guys standing together ready to fight



Ghost Doc, Kwon, 9AD and Shioon vs whatever Kaiser pulls out of his ass for part3 of the story, I want to see it


----------



## Gabe (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope shiwoon does use the bot. Him remember his fallen master will probably cause this especially if kwon is injured worse.

I think the perfect thing would be if he snaps himself out of it. No one has ever had control over it. With be great for the master to see him doing something even 9ad and his master arnt capable of.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 2, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I hope shiwoon does use the bot. Him remember his fallen master will probably cause this especially if kwon is injured worse.
> 
> I think the perfect thing would be if he snaps himself out of it. No one has ever had control over it. With be great for the master to see him doing something even 9ad and his master arnt capable of.



Exactly this. That would be a great feat. And then controlling the BOT state...this guy is going to be a beast.
I sincerely hope 9AD didn't teach Sosul BOT too, otherwise Shioon is fucked. Or maybe that will be the point, being able to control BOT makes all the difference (assuming she won't be able to).


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2015)

im not sure if I wanna see Kaiser watch Shiion enter BOT and then come out by himself ...

at least not just yet at this point in story ...


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 2, 2015)

BOT reminds me a lot of Kyuubi mode.  I have the unfortunate feeling that before Shioon can control it, he'll have to resolve some inner conflict (which I'm praying to god isn't some nega version of Shioon)


----------



## Hunter (Jan 2, 2015)

Aw, damn. I hope Kwon doesn't kick the bucket. I wanna see Shiion use BOT but not by Kwon's death.


----------



## haegar (Jan 3, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> BOT reminds me a lot of Kyuubi mode.  I have the unfortunate feeling that before Shioon can control it, he'll have to resolve some inner conflict (which I'm praying to god isn't some nega version of Shioon)


well, remember that shot in the car of him where he said he'd destroy SUC and looked like 9AD? It would actually make kinda sense if he had to leave that hateful side behind him in order to be able to come back out. the thing I dont rly grasp is that I think that hateful side may be needed to actually ENTER BOT in the first place? It seems tied to emotions as I read it. Guess the twist is to both give in to a strong feeling and then still be able to let it go again or some such? I have some trust though that whatever is needed will be better resolved than in nardo lol


----------



## Griever (Jan 3, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> BOT reminds me a lot of Kyuubi mode.  I have the unfortunate feeling that before Shioon can control it, he'll have to resolve some inner conflict (which I'm praying to god isn't some nega version of Shioon)



Reminds me of Orson why i like it so much. I hope you're wrong on that score, i really do. 

[YOUTUBE]vUEu3CLi-V8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 3, 2015)

haegar said:


> well, remember that shot in the car of him where he said he'd destroy SUC and looked like 9AD? It would actually make kinda sense if he had to leave that hateful side behind him in order to be able to come back out. the thing I dont rly grasp is that I think that hateful side may be needed to actually ENTER BOT in the first place? It seems tied to emotions as I read it. Guess the twist is to both give in to a strong feeling and then still be able to let it go again or some such? I have some trust though that whatever is needed will be better resolved than in nardo lol



I was thinking along the same lines too that he would have to either conquer the hateful side or accept that it is there in order to control it, but I just did a reread and found this



So maybe now that Elder Jeon dumped his ki into Shioon after the high school incident, as well as the spirit medicine, Shioon could possibly have better control of BOT on his own.  It would surprise me if having an excessive amount of ki is the ONLY factor in controlling BOT (I still want to see some type of training involving), but if that's the direction the author is going I wouldn't mind so much.



Griever said:


> Reminds me of Orson why i like it so much. I hope you're wrong on that score, i really do.



Yeah, I agree.  I hope it isn't like that either.  I really don't want to see it being the power of love/friendship/acceptance that controls the strongest technique in the series.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm disappointed with this chapter, and the reason why is, I felt nothing for it. Other than the ending to the Ha il's fight, which honestly I had forgotten about, their wasn't anything that wasn't telegraphed from the last chapter. First thing they do in this one is telegraph bot for next chapter. This is a familiar story, and I'm wondering why it's being told so straight forward? I would have liked it better if they had opened with Shioon in bot, and back tracked to the how and why. The author could've had 9ad, a semi incapacitated kwon, both with a surprised expressions. Shioon could've been the one smashing the henchmen, and 9ad would be the only one who could stop him. If your going to go there, you might as well go big. 

Back in chapter 150 I think, weren't we nearing the end of part 2. Now, this is dragging on, it's time for them to get on with it.


----------



## Griever (Jan 4, 2015)

When 9AD was explaining the BoT he had said basically that BoT was powered by emotion and that Hatred and Anger work best because they are such powerful and often overwhelming emotions. However, as i recall he never mentioned anything about Hate and Anger being the only emotions one can use to get into BoT, only that they work best. 

Could be something there, i dunno.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2015)

Griever said:


> When 9AD was explaining the BoT he had said basically that BoT was powered by emotion and that Hatred and Anger work best because they such powerful and often overwhelming emotions. However, as i recall he never mentioned anything about Hate and Anger being the only emotions one can use to get into BoT, only that they work best.
> 
> Could be something there, i dunno.



So next up is the power of love (from God above ) being the one emotion that helps you get into BOT and back out? Nice


----------



## Griever (Jan 4, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> So next up is the power of love (from God above ) being the one emotion that helps you get into BOT and back out? Nice



I hope not. Ya'know i prefer the Berserker, last resort tech over the "impossible to master, but i have anyways and now i'm using it 24/7" kinda deal. However, with that flashback with Unwol (think that's it) saying; "will it remain a Demonic technique or will evolve into something beautiful" or whatever, i don't have much hope for that.


----------



## haegar (Jan 4, 2015)

maybe we could ultimately settle for a Kensei Ma style ero-feels BOT


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 4, 2015)

haegar said:


> maybe we could ultimately settle for a Kensei Ma style ero-feels BOT



Then his harem would be good for something at last 
He could feel them up everytime he wants to let loose ifyouknowwhatImean


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 4, 2015)

Griever said:


> When 9AD was explaining the BoT he had said basically that BoT was powered by emotion and that Hatred and Anger work best because they are such powerful and often overwhelming emotions. However, as i recall he never mentioned anything about Hate and Anger being the only emotions one can use to get into BoT, only that they work best.
> 
> Could be something there, i dunno.




Your Right,
looking at elder Kwon's facial expression 
looking at elder Kwon's facial expression 
 and since you remembered that didn't Shioon go into bot when he needed power to fight Bae Seung Jae, (blood & bone doctor). As far as I can tell he had control of it. I don't know if he felt damage, As a matter of fact his ki center was still broken then. I wondered why he didn't lose it then, because it sure seemed like he was ticked with him stabbing and taunting Sera?


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 5, 2015)

Griever said:


> Yea, we honestly don't know much about that instance. Did he really go into BoT or was it something else?. However, assuming that he did, his Ki Center was still broken as you say, so perhaps the reason he did not lose his mind was because it wasn't a continuous flow, or because the the medication was only temporary and did not restore his complete volume of Ki.
> source
> source
> 
> ...



I'm not  sure  I can  go with his Ki being artificial. I believe the doctor had enriched and purifield his ki prior to extracting his blood and the medicine didn't create ki, it just allowed him to use it. The limitations you suggest seem logical and the pure ki explains why Shioon was in danger of  burning up from using it. Its like an addict getting a pure dose of drug when they have only ever used a 50% blend.

It's  quite possible that he did go into BoT, yet his need to see Sera  safe overrode his anger and he was able to stay focused. The rage he reached after elder Jeon's death was him letting go and not caring.

This  now makes me wonder if, Euwol, was forced to demonstrate the technique? I mean he had to know the danger and i'm sure he knew it wouldn't turn out well. It would have irked him to have to show his schools secret technique. I'm sure the old chief would have been involved. This just me getting off track sorry.

Another aspect considering 9ad's age, did this demonstration precipitate the murim upheaval that everyone mentions happened 30 years ago. Maybe the death of those masters gave the blood and bone school the opportunity to  take  control of the murim. Man did I go fan fiction.


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2015)

Kwon raising death flags...


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 8, 2015)

Chapter Prediction:

Kwon smashed the detonator during last chapter's exchange, but 9AD saves Julia (big boobs).  Shioon will have more PTSD episodes until Kwon is about to die at the end of the chapter.  Shioon will either block the death blow in badass fashion or enter B.O.T. and hit 9AD.  Either way reaction panels EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 8, 2015)

Fyi, Cow man has a note up saying he's going to be late getting chapter out. He's traveling and will do trans when his flight gets in.

P.S was just on Daum Site and the author and artist have left a joint message, which seems like we may not get a chapter this week. It does appear to have some explanation about the Jae Gal fight with Elder Kwon.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 8, 2015)

Not sure what it says, but it looks like the authors are reacting to peoples comments about each chapter? Maybe considering criticism?

Or they just slow/stuck again.

ffffffffffffff


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2015)

Fffff.  I hope that we get a chapter this week.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Someone on Mangahelpers translated the "release" and a few of the comments on Daum's page.
Chapter 77


*Spoiler*: __ 



- Lack of people to help out in the studio
- General length is 16 ~ 18 pages, but this chapter's was supposed to be like 26?
- It's mainly action stuff and not stuff that advances the story (author admits that it's the kind of stuff that you can read in like 5 seconds)
- Authors acknowledge reader complaints that they've read
- Reader complaints include "stop putting in so much meaningless fights and just get on with the story" and "if you can't give us content then at least give us quantity. Why are chapters so short even though they're in black and white?'
- As to the question of why they keep making their webtoon unlike other webtoons...
- The authors would like to ask why the readers are even reading it.

3 LINE SUMMARY FROM THE AUTHORS
- Breaker on break this week.
- The reason for the break is the quantity of content that you can blaze through in 5 seconds.
- They love the readers.

BONUS!!!!! COMMENTS FROM DAUM!

5초면 다 보는 웹툰~
2분 동안 본 휴재 공지
A webtoon that takes 5 seconds to finish reading~
A break announcement that I stared at for 2 minutes

브레이커는 알람설정해놨는데 오전에 알람뜨면 백퍼 휴재
I have an notification setting for Breaker and if the alarm goes off before noon it's 100% a hiatus

There are also a lot of people complaining about the wording of the break, cause they feel like it's saying "if you don't like it, don't read it". See the striked out part for more information.
Other people (the higher rated comments) point out that Breaker's art is incredibly amazing (especially when compared to other webtoons), cheer on the authors, tell them that it's okay if the story is a bit slow, and that they understand that the lack of manpower and detailed art may hold things up.

Also...

스토리진행에는 불만이 전혀없습니다!
권장로형만 안죽이신다면ㅋㅋ
No problems with story progress!
As long as you don't kill Elder Kwon

권장로 할아버지만 살려주세요^^~
Just save Elder Kwon~

휴재해도 권장로 할배만 살아있음 갠차늠...
Even if you go on break, it's all okay as long as Elder Kwon is alive...


----------



## dream (Jan 9, 2015)

All those Elder Kwon fans.


----------



## Griever (Jan 9, 2015)

oh well, they didn't take a break for Christmas or new years... take your break, but don't kill elder Kwon


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 9, 2015)

Ugh! This is  a scary time for this manhwa. When an author gives creative control to the fans this is what happens. I have been feeling that the story was losing it organic flow. What I mean by that is, even though this is a familiar story, the author and artist always seem to find a way to make it feel original. They have to get back to their outline and plot, not fan desires. Also, if they react this much to feedback, that would explain a lot of the drop off in quality and quantity. I know they don't live in a vacum, but i'm sure when they started, they had a clear plan, but now it looks like they're  driving down a foggy road.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't say they started listening to the fans, I just think they lost their direction. We already know they took a few breaks because they did not like the way things were heading, so they must still be stuck if they are outright agreeing with fans. Hopefully they find their groove, the series has a lot of potential.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't want Kwon to die but if they think he has to for the story it's up to them not the fans. Hopefully they do what they think is right not what the fans wants.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 9, 2015)

I really hope they'll get their shit together and get on with the manwha already.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 9, 2015)

Just so everyone knows this break has nothing to do with creative decisions.  It's about the number of pages being published.  They didn't feel they had enough and needed an extra week to reach the amount they felt the chapter deserved.

Also, the only fan complaints they addressed have been about the pace of the story (slow) and the small page count.  Nothing about plot.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 9, 2015)

They took 4 weeks off to fix plot problems and 5 weeks later they need another week just to get a chapter done. They usually do 18-22 pages but now 25 is breaking them. they took 4 week off and still haven't filled there art assistant positions? the complaints they admit to 
1.chapters you can read it 5 seconds 
2.useless fights the don't move the story 
3. let's get on with the story already
4 Don't kill elder Kwon
the funny thing is the next set of things contradicts the above except Don't Kill elder Kwon
Just because they aren't admitting to it, It looks like creative issues are what slowing them down. It's just the way I see it. I remember part 1 and except for a couple of chapters they pumped out 25 pages all the time. We know what we get now.

I really wonder now if the assistants that quit just got tired of being the scape goat for the creative team's 11th hour production crunch.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 10, 2015)

Part 1 was monthly though.


----------



## Face (Jan 10, 2015)

I trust the author's judgement. 

They made The Breaker into an amazing series which I enjoy reading every week even if there are parts I don't agree with. 

There are times when our input is valuable, however I feel like this is not one of those times. We are being too critical and demanding when it is already too difficult for them to put out a chapter every week. It's also causing confusion for them because now they can't seem to agree on anything. 


The point is that you can't please everyone. So stop trying.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2015)

Maybe it maybe better if they make it a bi monthly series or monthly


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 10, 2015)

To me it seems all their problems stem from money.

They've said before they don't make a whole lot.  Which means they can't pay any assistants a decent wage.  No assistants mean chapters are late or delayed.  Delayed chapters mean no money that week.  No money only puts them further in the hole to find good assistants

And the cycle just repeats over and over


----------



## Space (Jan 10, 2015)

I think the fact the author knows that his work is being translated and read for free on the internet in matter of hours isn't helping their situation. Especially if most of the websites are making money with it.

I'll just say this here and hope it somehow spreads (and supported by others): I'd gladly pay to read The Breaker if it's published here (I'm in the Netherlands).


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 10, 2015)

I would buy their releases too, but from what I can tell it's only translated into French or German at this point, neither of which I can read.

I hope one day they can get an animation studio to give them a huge payday for the license to the series.  I saw this video the other day and it made me realize just how good an anime would look.

By the way not my type of music, but you have to admit this guy has talent.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLGX_xsUTY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice I think the music fits


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2015)

not sure about new waves but part1 at least is available in stores in french translation, just bought vol1-3 for my sis' kid who sadly is better at french than english


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 11, 2015)

I've already bought The Breaker series to support these guys (it's translated in German). Only the 2nd volume is missing, looks like it's out of print or something :/


----------



## haegar (Jan 11, 2015)

I totally missed its available in german lol, will look into those for myself then :3


----------



## asdfa (Jan 11, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> By the way not my type of music, but you have to admit this guy has talent.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLGX_xsUTY8[/YOUTUBE]


That's pretty fucking sweet. Youtube needs more manga amvs instead of thousands crappy anime ones.


----------



## Tayimus (Jan 12, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> By the way not my type of music, but you have to admit this guy has talent.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLGX_xsUTY8[/YOUTUBE]



Hot damn, that was really good!


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 12, 2015)

The author/artist took a week break to increase the page count for the chapter since it is heavily focused on fighting rather than dialogue.

Hopefully it'll be released a few hours earlier this week.

Edit: Or I just answered a dupe account


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like we got an early release.

Bleach 507


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh snap.  Here we go.


----------



## Xin (Jan 15, 2015)

This gotta be good.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My god i am so stoked for their fight

Kwon vs. NAD was awesome as well

I am fangirling atm

LETS DO THIS


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh my god this chapter


----------



## Ghost (Jan 15, 2015)

This gon be good.


----------



## Griever (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice, nice. I knew Elder Kwon countered, good job not dying elder Kwon  

Though it seems his injury from the explosion is alot more severe than i originally thought. Can't wait to see what Shioon is planning, looks like it's gonna be good.


----------



## Quuon (Jan 15, 2015)

My body isn't ready for this epicness.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 15, 2015)

Absolutely worth the wait 

Just wondering though, how did people interpret 9AD's "You want to die?"  Do you think he said that because Shioon jumped into the middle of a dangerous match and he doesn't want him getting hurt or because he's angry Shioon blocked him?


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2015)

He's probably angry that Shioon jumped into a dangerous match or that he's crazy for even wanting to stand in NAD's way.  He shouldn't be angry that Shioon stopped him.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm going to try and wait till next week so I can enjoy it even more.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy fucking shit, that was amazing!
Damn Shioon, I dunno what you're planning, but it better be epic!! 



reaperunique said:


> I'm going to try and wait till next week so I can enjoy it even more.



Haha, good luck with that xD


----------



## Blαck (Jan 15, 2015)

Smug face's gawd damn reaction 

Also did 9AD use the same move Kwon was gonna use on Sword dude way back when?


----------



## Griever (Jan 15, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Smug face's gawd damn reaction
> 
> Also did 9AD use the same move Kwon was gonna use on Sword dude way back when?



You mean when The mask man and Kwon first met on the highway (or whatever, way back when elder kwon first changed his mind about Shioon?) if so doubt it, that was a sunwoo Martial art strike. I'd assume 9AD just used a powered up Breaking spirit strike.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 15, 2015)

So I'm pretty sure 9AD just taught Shioon how to overcome So-Jung 

Shioon will ask 9AD to allow him to continue the match with So-Jung and he will use the same move that 9AD just used on Kwon (the exploding penetrating strike) to create an opening in So-Jung's defensive strategy.  Duplicating the same attack he saw just moments before will shock the hell out of 9AD and allow Shioon to win the match.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 15, 2015)

This was worth the wait, god damn.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 15, 2015)

Guess we getting some new BoT from Shioon, I don't see how he keeps up otherwise.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome chapter worth the wait


----------



## Face (Jan 15, 2015)

I also have doubts about Shioon's capabilities after that poor display against So-Jung. He really needs to step it up if he wants to reach So-Chun's level.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish Kwon was fully healed 

I don't know what shiwoon will vs 9 ad bot but wouldn't someone in 9ad level easily be able to take on shiwoon even with out 9ad himself using bot


----------



## dream (Jan 15, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I wish Kwon was fully healed



His fight with NAD would have been a delight to see if he was fully healed.


----------



## mmzrmx (Jan 16, 2015)

Elder Kwon is like my favorite old man character. So badass


----------



## Jotun (Jan 16, 2015)

The dude just doesn't give a darn, he feels like a much younger character TBH.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 16, 2015)

Awesome chapter. My man Elder Kwon lives to kick ass another day...I hope.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 16, 2015)

Shioon!!! 

Elder Kwon!!! 

The Breaker: New Waves! You're the bestest!


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2015)

Kwon


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 16, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I wish Kwon was fully healed
> 
> I don't know what shiwoon will vs 9 ad bot but wouldn't someone in 9ad level easily be able to take on shiwoon even with out 9ad himself using bot



Maybe he can put up a fight for a while if he fights with BOT 2.0


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 16, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Holy fucking shit, that was amazing!
> Damn Shioon, I dunno what you're planning, but it better be epic!!
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't wait  It was so good! I wonder what Shioon will do. I presume go head to head till the death with his teacher. 
He knows that he will fail but he hopes that it will finally put him back into place and realize that he is being played like a little lid.


----------



## Stannis (Jan 16, 2015)

jup. worth the wait


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 16, 2015)

well worth the wait. Looking forward to seeing potential BoT from Shioon. If it happens I expect him to keep up but be losing, but just keeping up would surprise everyone including Kwon. He might end up losing outright and ask his master to kill him which snaps NAD out of it completely, and he hugs Shioon


----------



## MonkeyDZoro (Jan 16, 2015)

Great chapter. Shioon came in looking like the boss he is and is supposed to be. From what we've seen though, he won't be able to contest 9AD in any shape or form, so I'm interested to see where this goes.

Elder Kwon is amazing. To be able to rival 9AD in the shape that he's in, I'd love to see how he stacks up against him when healthy. 9AD would still come out on top, but it'd be a lot of fun and I don't think he'd overwhelm him as such. From what I can gather, Kwon, and maybe Ghost Doctor, are closest to 9AD level. Kang-Tsung is behind. 

Who I want to know about is the guy who kicks wind gusts. Wasn't he called one of the top 10 grand-masters too? He confronted 9AD as part of a trio in the original breaker, but we haven't seen much of him to guess where he may stand in the hierarchy. Of course, with that title we can presume he's somewhere around the level of the aforementioned.

Other than that, 9AD's team are idiots. They were fodder to Kang-Tsung, this was not going to be any different. They should've been able to gauge his power, as 9AD noted, especially when they faced a comparable power before.

To sum up: Shioon, Kwon, 9AD


----------



## blueblip (Jan 16, 2015)

MonkeyDZoro said:


> Great chapter. Shioon came in looking like the boss he is and is supposed to be. From what we've seen though, he won't be able to contest 9AD in any shape or form, so I'm interested to see where this goes.
> 
> Elder Kwon is amazing. To be able to rival 9AD in the shape that he's in, *I'd love to see how he stacks up against him when healthy*. 9AD would still come out on top, but it'd be a lot of fun and I don't think he'd overwhelm him as such. From what I can gather, Kwon, and maybe Ghost Doctor, are closest to 9AD level. Kang-Tsung is behind.
> 
> ...


Seoul would be reduced to rubble due to the collateral damage 

After this chapter, I'm thoroughly convinced an unwounded and fresh Kwon is on par with 9AD, and that a fight between the two can go either way. And in that regard, I don't blame 9AD's team. 9AD is in a league of his own, and if you put yourself in his team's shoes, what are the odds you're going to imagine that anyone else can even match that kind of power? You're always going to assume that everyone you face, no matter what status they hold, is at least weaker than 9AD, which means anyone of his team has a shot at taking them.


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 16, 2015)

Elder Kwon is way too badass to die. I was worried for a sec, but Shiwoon being the badass he is stopped what would likely be the most tragic thing to happen in NW.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 16, 2015)

I honestly believe that elder Kwon is at the same level as 9ad. The author needs to make a real fight between them


----------



## haegar (Jan 16, 2015)

the part your forgetting here is that once 9ad enters bot which he hasnt yet against kwon he can easily turn into that i dont stop I just keep smashing machine ...

while its true he'd need to step it up against a fully healed kwon I would think, eventually even somebody like kown or ghost doc would get overwhelmed to the point of eventually receiving an unblockable killing blow.

now kwon and ghost doc, vs 9AD, then I dont know he might even lose. but while its true either of them would go the furthest I dont see them having a true chance to win rly if its a 1 vs 1 

oh right awesome chapter


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2015)

Ghost Doc, Kwon and BOT 2.0 Shioon vs. 9AD 

World implodes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

I wonder what play Shiion's planning to make?  Maybe he'll just stall and wait for Ghost Hands and his posse to show up?


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh man, I can already tell a lot people will be disappointed next week 

Shioon ultimately just wants to stop the bombs from going off.  That's his goal.  The best/easiest way to do that is for him to resume the fight with So-Jung now that he separated Kwon and 9AD.  Shioon aint ready for that grandmaster level shit yet 


*Spoiler*: __ 



....But I could be wrong


----------



## Face (Jan 17, 2015)

We don't actually know how strong Shioon could become if he uses BoT in combination with Overhaul Rebirth. His potential power could be even greater than GMR. 

According to Ghost Hands Shioon is limiting himself because he still believes that he is human. BoT could be what he needs to overcome those limitations.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2015)

if he uses the BOT he will probably be the best he wont limit himself he would just want to kill. so he may do well. so that could take his limitation off. hopefully.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 18, 2015)

Now would be a good time for some of those other grandmasters to make an appearance unless they're being saved for Part 3.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

I wish the doctor had a different moniker from "ghost hands".  For some reason that title makes me think he has a high level fap game that is frightening to mere mortals.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 18, 2015)

^Thats cause he does.

Do you know how many decades of fap experience he has.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 18, 2015)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> Now would be a good time for some of those other grandmasters to make an appearance unless they're being saved for Part 3.



I get the feeling that we've already been introduced to a lot them. They just haven't been stated as such yet.  I'm willing to bet we know at least 6.  And according to Sera, Elder Kwon is the only Grandmaster who doesn't lead his own school.

- Kwon (confirmed)
- Ghost Hands (confirmed)
- Te Ul (confirmed)

Guesses
- Old Lady Munju
- 3AD's master (killed)
- Chundoomoon Munju (confirmed )

I'm also waiting for them to introduce the 4th Supernova.  I'm guessing he's also Chundoomoon and probably the strongest.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 18, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> Ghost Doc, Kwon and BOT 2.0 Shioon vs. 9AD
> 
> World implodes.



That wouldn't be fun to watch at all. Nine Arts Dragon can't take Kwon and Ghost Doctor at the same time, let alone added distraction from a nigh invincible Threshold Shioon.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah that isn't a fight. It's a beatdown. But BOT Shioon will be fighting everyone though


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 18, 2015)

Two old men and a kid, 9AD can take them on


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> That wouldn't be fun to watch at all. Nine Arts Dragon can't take Kwon and Ghost Doctor at the same time, let alone added distraction from a nigh invincible Threshold Shioon.



Oh, I think quite a few of us would enjoy the massacre. If only at first, to see 9AD squirm


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2015)

i would not mind seeing 9ad squirm


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2015)

I can imagine there might be a large(r) scale conflict at some point where they'll have to show their skills. Maybe Breaker 3 finale?


----------



## Xin (Jan 21, 2015)

Usually on friday.


----------



## FVEX (Jan 21, 2015)

Makes me want to read first season again! :3


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 22, 2015)

we have early raw. 
Another great Cover.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 22, 2015)

Time for me to catch up it seems


----------



## Face (Jan 22, 2015)

What a way to end it.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 22, 2015)

Wish I had a Trans. It looks like it could be a great  follow up.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2015)

Not what was expected


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks good though.  This seems like it's going to be the reunion we were all hoping for when 9AD first came back.  I'm hoping Shioon makes him feel guilty as shit for aligning himself with those that attacked him and his mother.




Edit: Also, I get the feeling that this chapter will be a game changer.  Something about the look between 9AD, Kwon, and Shioon


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

Randomaxe said:


> we have early raw.
> Another great Cover.




*Spoiler*: __ 



"BOT, SHI-WOON!" kept rolling in my head after the second or third strike dealt by 9AD lol...


----------



## haegar (Jan 23, 2015)

maaaan I needs translation


----------



## hadou (Jan 23, 2015)

The fuck is this shit. Amazing cliffhanger we had last week, and it ends like this. GTFO


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 23, 2015)

haegar said:


> maaaan I needs translation



You and me both, man!!


----------



## Griever (Jan 23, 2015)

This is actually about what i expected to be honest. I mean, even if Shioon used BoT it wouldn't have mattered any, 9AD would have still destroyed him there is just too much of a difference in power/ability. So against 9AD BoT was the least viable option, so i pretty much knew that wasn't happening. 
Tho, we may still get to see Ghost hands Vs. 9AD which would also be pretty sick.

EDIT: Also translation is finally up for those who didn't know.


----------



## haegar (Jan 23, 2015)

define *is up* mangacow or where?  whats this habit of people not linking 

Link removed


----------



## Griever (Jan 23, 2015)

haegar said:


> define *is up* mangacow or where?  whats this habit of people not linking : notrust
> 
> Link removed



I couldn't be bothered to link. besides it's always up on mangacow first


----------



## Succubus (Jan 23, 2015)

I cant stand it anymore!! 9ADs awfully character.. terribly written. -_-


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 23, 2015)

I hope 9AD actually does try to set off those bombs, Shiwoon seriously needs to let him go.


----------



## haegar (Jan 23, 2015)

Griever said:


> I couldn't be bothered to link. besides it's always up on mangacow first



what about people that cant be bothered to search or bothered to remember stuff? eh? what you say to that?!?!


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 23, 2015)

I actually agree that i feel Shiwoon is way way way too clingy

I mean i get what kind of story they are trying to tell

I know 9AD changed Shiwoon from a pussy to pussy attractor

But 9AD is still like
No
Go away plebian

Daddy doesn't like you anymore


Shiwoon just looks like he is hanging to 9AD's leg and won't let go
Like shit
Please


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 23, 2015)

Come on guys. Why should he give up on him already? You're way too quick to want Shioon to turn on his father figure/master/friend already. This is the fucking guy who saved his life.

And Shioon knows he isn't himself. Now, if he sets the bombs off, it'll be a different story. But there's still hope, at least now.

And damn it, I wanna see Shioon kick some ass already.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 23, 2015)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I hope it ends better next chapter. TnJ doesn't sit too well with me. He still hasn't brought up how SUC fucked his mom up either...


----------



## haegar (Jan 23, 2015)

what BD said ...


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2015)

You forget 9AD was the exact same as Shioon. This whole wanting to destroy Murim is because of how they treated his master and ended up dying at the hands of The murim people


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 23, 2015)

Not a bad chapter.  I kind of hope 9AD takes up Shioon's plea to complete his training as it would throw the story in a completely different direction than anyone expected.  It would be interesting to see Shioon have to incorporate himself into BFD all while opposing what they are doing.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 23, 2015)

Bwahaha, this chapter 
This showdown is going to end with 9AD going away and we are going to get another fucking gazillion chapters for this shit to end.

Isn't the 'copter the one  with Shioon's harem?


----------



## Stannis (Jan 23, 2015)

A FUCKING HELICOPTER?!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 23, 2015)

I was disappointed by shiwoons attitude it is expected he is no match for 9ad even with bot I doubt he could muster anything. But him just pleaing and doing what he does sucks. He should grow up and if he wants a teacher he has a great one in Kwon and even ghost hands.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 23, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> *Not a bad chapter*. I kind of hope 9AD takes up Shioon's plea to complete his training as it would throw the story in a completely different direction than anyone expected.  It would be interesting to see Shioon have to incorporate himself into BFD all while opposing what they are doing.



To me, that's the problem, from part 1 to chapter 130 of part 2 I couldn't think of a chapter that I would say that about. Every issue, back then, immersed me in this world and I loved it. these last 55 chapters, 1 gives you a great set up and then the next few leave you unsatisfied. 

We've seen this psychopathic devotion thing enough already. Your mother's in a coma from Han's worshippers, I don't know how you sweep that under the rug?


----------



## Face (Jan 23, 2015)

^Agree with everything you just said. 


I'm disappointed with the ending considering how good the set up was for this battle. I was hoping Shioon would at least show some growth and put up a good fight against his master in B.O.T. Instead he just keeps getting his a$$ kicked which is pretty bad considering how he has had a terrible performance so far.

Then again this chopper might mean something else is going to happen. Maybe Shioon was just buying time until reinforcements came. It could be that Elder Kwon is wrong about his intentions to go back to his master. It makes sense because they are in a pretty tough spot. They're outnumbered and Elder Kwon is very close to death. It's not the first time Shioon attempted something like this.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 23, 2015)

BoT Shioon pls ;_;


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 23, 2015)

While Shioon didn't come off looking too good, I do think its important for the story regardless of what 9AD chooses.  One way or another, it appears that Shioon is going to get proper training whether that's through 9AD, Kwon, Ghost Hands, or Lone Wolf.  And I think that ups the possibility of a small time-skip between Part 2 and 3.

Outside of appealing to 9AD's teacher-student bond, what could Shioon really do?  Kwon would be dead and the city would be blown up.

Also, it's too early to think everything has calmed down here. We still have a lot of events that need to be resolved including So-Jung who is the last real remanent of the SUC, the Munju in the helicopter, and the bomb in the tower that may convince 9AD that he's been betrayed.


----------



## hadou (Jan 23, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> Bwahaha, this chapter
> This showdown is going to end with 9AD going away and we are going to get another fucking gazillion chapters for this shit to end.
> 
> Isn't the 'copter the one  with Shioon's harem?



I love this series, and I am tired of feeling like the fuckers working on it are milking the series for all that it is worth by messing up the story like this. This was the chance to make Shiion loose his mind, go apeshit or do something, advance the fucking story. I did not fucking expect him to suck 9AD's dick for the thousand time. It feels like the story does not know where to go.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2015)

Saikyou said:


> BoT Shioon pls ;_;



Hoped he would've used it this chapter


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 24, 2015)

At this point, which would you guys prefer... 9AD to accept Shioon's request and have them both leave together or have 9AD refuse and press the detonator?

I think both possibilities are pretty exciting personally


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 24, 2015)

Imma just keep talkin to myself 

If Shioon goes away with 9AD so much shit is going change.  

Shioon will have to pass on the Gaju title.  
He may be branded a traitor by the murim especially now that all the munju may witness this, 
the Teacher/Student dynamic will be returned to the series, (something I feel has been missing in the series a bit)
Sosul/Shioon dynamic may return too.  
It'll open up the world to more than South Korea.
New BFD characters

If 9AD rejects Shioon

Cements 9AD has an opponent for Shioon instead of someone who needs to be "saved"
If the bombs go off what will be the fallout with the gov't?  Will his mom be okay?  Will Sae-Hee?
Who will train Shioon? Kwon? Lone Wolf?  Or will he take Ghost Doc's offer?
If Shioon is still in charge of Sunwoo, will he have to fight an escalating conflict with Chundoomoon?


----------



## Gabe (Jan 24, 2015)

I think it would be best for 9ad to reject shiwoon he needs to stop been to clingy on him. Also I think this is how shiho will come into play. She will eventually be revive and play a role in them not killing each other.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2015)

Do you really think those two are the only options? I'm not seeing Shioon giving up his Gaju title already. 

But I also can't see 9AD continuing to let himself be manipulated, especially once Shiho appears (well yeah, that'll be the game changer anyhow).

Hmm...dunno, I'll let myself be surprised. But maybe he'll refuse him (for the public) and just cut off bridges with the BFD and go Lone Wolf again.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 24, 2015)

Gabe said:


> I think it would be best for 9ad to reject shiwoon he needs to stop been to clingy on him. Also I think this is how shiho will come into play. She will eventually be revive and play a role in them not killing each other.



I actually like that idea for Shiho.  I could see her as being the person to bring them back together.  Or at the very least knock some sense into 9AD alone.



BlueDemon said:


> Do you really think those two are the only options? I'm not seeing Shioon giving up his Gaju title already.
> 
> But I also can't see 9AD continuing to let himself be manipulated, especially once Shiho appears (well yeah, that'll be the game changer anyhow).
> 
> Hmm...dunno, I'll let myself be surprised. But maybe he'll refuse him (for the public) and just cut off bridges with the BFD and go Lone Wolf again.




Well it's two options as in either 9AD continues Shioon's training or he doesn't.  Everything else I listed are just possibilities that could occur as a result of that.  I just wanted to point out how important this chapter is to the overall direction of the story.  

And it's definitely possible that 9AD goes solo if the bomb in the tower is real and he doesn't want anything else to do with Shioon.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 24, 2015)

But maybe he still wants to train him but won't be accepted my the Murim and doesn't want Shioon to give up his position.

Can't wait to see the direction this is going.


----------



## Face (Jan 24, 2015)

NAD will not train Shioon. Of that I am sure.


In his eyes Shioon has no right to ask him for more training. Shioon has joined what NAD perceives to be the enemy. (MAA)
He took Kang Sung's position as the new Alliance Chief so there is no way Shioon could go back to being Goomonryong's apprentice.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 24, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> But maybe he still wants to train him but won't be accepted my the Murim and doesn't want Shioon to give up his position.
> 
> Can't wait to see the direction this is going.



So basically Part 1, but Shioon stays Gaju 

I'll admit I'd be a little disappointed if that's all that came from this, but I agree that I'm really looking forward to seeing what the author comes up with.



Face said:


> NAD will not train Shioon. Of that I am sure.
> 
> 
> In his eyes Shioon has no right to ask him for more training. Shioon has joined what NAD perceives to be the enemy. (MAA)
> He took Kang Sung's position as the new Alliance Chief so there is no way Shioon could go back to being Goomonryong's apprentice.



Bold claim, but I like your conviction 

I doubt 9AD would hold the alliance thing against Shioon though, especially since he probably doesn't even know about it (only people who showed up are Sunwoo and a bunch of outcasts). That and 9AD himself has aligned with the SUC who are Shioon's enemies.  So it's kind of equivalent.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 25, 2015)

Dunno why people are bitching about Shioon's behaviour. Getting on his knees and trying to trying to change NAD's mind is literally the only option left to stop NAD from blowing up Seoul.

The one person who could stop NAD - Kwon - is severely injured and can't fight at his best, which is what he will need to be to go up against NAD. Every other person there is either SUC, or far too weak to do anything against NAD.

All things said, Shioon sucking Goomoonryong's cock is probably the sanest and wisest option to take. Even if he tried to fight NAD, he'd get obliterated. Which would then mean one of the two people in the entire Murim that NAD ever gave a fuck about would be dead, and once again, there'd be no one to stop him.


----------



## Face (Jan 25, 2015)

Irishwonder said:


> So basically Part 1, but Shioon stays Gaju
> 
> I'll admit I'd be a little disappointed if that's all that came from this, but I agree that I'm really looking forward to seeing what the author comes up with.
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

That Helicopter has all the Alliance Elders on it. The only reason they are even going there is to help Shioon and Elder Kwon. 9AD will probably think they are after him but I think during the conversation Shioon's role will come up.

I'm not against having Shioon continue his training with 9AD. In fact I am hoping that is what will happen. There are still a few techniques I want Shioon to learn. Like the Cry of the Pheonix, Gale Wind Destruction Strike, Heavenly Exploding Penetration Strike and full body Barrier. However I think the Elders also have a lot to teach Shioon as well. 

After all Chun-Wu Han didn't  become 9AD for knowing BH&E school techniques.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 25, 2015)

Face said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That Helicopter has all the Alliance Elders on it. The only reason they are even going there is to help Shioon and Elder Kwon. 9AD will probably think they are after him but I think during the conversation Shioon's role will come up.
> 
> ...




Well, really the Munju are there because of the New Waves kids from their school.  I'm pretty sure most of the Munju hate Shioon and are very suspicious of the Sunwoo clan.  That's not to say that something won't happen here where they will gain respect for him though

And I actually think that would be a really interesting way to introduce all 10 Grandmasters into the series. Shioon could be passed around for the next year or two to train under each of them (especially if he keeps his alliance chief position)  I believe it was the old lady Munju who said something about wanting to break the chains of hatred between the alliance and 9AD through Shioon, so maybe it could happen.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 26, 2015)

blueblip said:


> Dunno why people are bitching about Shioon's behaviour. Getting on his knees and trying to trying to change NAD's mind is literally the only option left to stop NAD from blowing up Seoul.
> 
> The one person who could stop NAD - Kwon - is severely injured and can't fight at his best, which is what he will need to be to go up against NAD. Every other person there is either SUC, or far too weak to do anything against NAD.
> 
> All things said, Shioon sucking Goomoonryong's cock is probably the sanest and wisest option to take. Even if he tried to fight NAD, he'd get obliterated. Which would then mean one of the two people in the entire Murim that NAD ever gave a fuck about would be dead, and once again, there'd be no one to stop him.



Why I have been bitchin. As I see it, Shioon has had his Ki center broken again, this time metaphorically. This chapter could have been great, but the author decided to go down the worn road of fanatical devotion. Imagine if? When Shioon dropped to his knees, instead of begging to be a bitch, he had said : you are my teacher and have seen my improvement. Yet, you refuse to acknowledge me, well you can't deny this. From there he just goes into bot. Chapter ends with Nad's face full of shock. That's a finish that builds drama an interest. 

The author could still do this, but the odds are not favorable to it. Also, I'm on record as hating this experience crap. The kid has fought scores of opponents at the same time and a GM, and lauded while doing it. The character was designed never to need training arcs and before these half encounters the story moved too fast for that to be a focus. I also see this experience thing muddying what we knew of Shioon's intelligence. He was smart enough to  learn techniques fast and figure out Cool guy, twice, but too stupid to adjust to Smug Face? This doesn't add up.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 29, 2015)

Last weeks chapter was a gd 1.

Looking forward to this weeks.

.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2015)

RAW



SCAN 

Chapter 72


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2015)

Shioon, if there was ever a time to go BOT, it's now.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2015)

For the love of God Shiwoon, man the fuck up and punch your Teacher! Or go BoT...whatever works.


----------



## Darth (Jan 30, 2015)

Kwon......... Please.....................


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Jan 30, 2015)

No worries. Someone'll run inteference from the chopper just like Kwon did back on that island. Definitely will. Surely...I hope...


----------



## hehey (Jan 30, 2015)

Shit.... He might be done for...


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2015)

Ghost hands is there tho, he might do something. If there is anyone who can it's him. 

Ah, Elder Kwon, no


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2015)

RIP Kwon  

Shioon letting history repeat itself. What a shitlord


----------



## Blαck (Jan 30, 2015)

What I wouldn't give for Shiwoon to go BoT just before Kwon and 9ad clash, and then knocking both of them back


----------



## hadou (Jan 30, 2015)

If Shiion doesn't go full bot in the next chapter, the guys working on the series can go fuck themselves. It is now or never.


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 30, 2015)

Bwahaha, Shioon was going to let 9AD get away and drag this shit out 
I won't be able to hold myself from laughing if that happens and if it does I'm out till this shit is entirely finished.


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2015)

Shioon what a disappointment


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2015)

Damn seems like this maybe the end for Kwon


----------



## Evolution (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like Elder Kwon is rebelling against a direct order, not surprised though. Shiwoon better do something. If the old man dies then Jin-ie will cry and then I'll be sad.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2015)

I really fucking hope Kwon doesn't die

Like best character in the series IMO

Fuck if Shioon whimpers, watching from the sides instead of stopping the clash he can die at that point and i wouldn't really care whatsoever

Like it's time to get your shit together, get serious and do something more radical than the old "Nice and gentle"

Heres hoping for BoT
But we shall see :^


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 30, 2015)

Though truth be told

Re-reading a few chapters

And i came into this piece of work again



I have a feel that it won't end with Kwon's death.
HOPE DIES LAST

Also
If it does however happen Shioon himself will have realized what a failure he is :^


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2015)

You see he knows he is a fucking failure. I'm done defending Shioon


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 30, 2015)

What the hell are the authors doing to Shiwoon? Since reuniting with 9AD he's literally been reverting back to his part one self. As much I love Elder Kwon and don't want him to die, I hope that whatever happens now will cause Shiwoon to finally realize his masters gone and focus on stopping him rather trying to bring him back.


----------



## haegar (Jan 30, 2015)

sheesh what a tease chapter 

I got no clue where this is goin...


----------



## Space (Jan 30, 2015)

I can relate with Kwon's actions though... Shioon is acting not acting as the Gaju there, instead he's acting as 9AD's disciple. They are 2 conflicting titles, so naturally Kwon can't agree with his actions.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 30, 2015)

It's laughable that people think elder kwon probably may die.


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2015)

funny, recalling back to eailer chapters when Elder Kwon was plotting against Shioon, everyone on this forum (myself included) was saying how he should die and how if Shioon didn't have a broken Ki center, he'd show him a thing or two..... How things have changed, I'm gonna be so depressed if he dies 



Punk Zebra said:


> It's laughable that people think elder kwon probably may die.



Not really, there are reasons that his death would be a benefit to the progression of the story.

1. He is the strongest of the Sunwoo by a long shot. His death would lead to the Sunwoo's decline in influence. 

2. he would no longer be able to step in and save Shioon at every turn. this along with the first would require Shioon to up his game and make extreme improvements to both himself as a leader and a martial artist. 

3. which pretty much rounds out all the above, he is too strong.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2015)

Shioon a shit though I can understand that he really can't do anything else since he is a weak shit at this point but god damn is his current behavior annoying.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 30, 2015)

Kwon knowing true loyalty doesn't mean blindly following the leader's orders - 11/10


That said, loyalty is overrated, Live pl0x.


----------



## dream (Jan 30, 2015)

Kwon should be serving under a more deserving Head.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 30, 2015)

Dang, what was up with this?!?!

Kwon is right, actually. As we thought, cooperating openly with 9AD really isn't an option (at this point).

But I sure as hell don't want Kwon to die. So I hope Shioon goes BOT and interrupts him and 9AD while they go at it and then 9AD would have to retreat for now anyway, because of the masters who have just arrived.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm getting the feeling that Elder Kwon will either die or lose the ability to use martial arts. I also think you guys are being a bit too hard on Shioon. The NAD Shioon knows isn't the same one opposing the Alliance. Shioon's love for the master he knew is simply clouding his judgement and Elder Kwon is trying to remind him of his current status as head of the Sun Woo Clan. Shioon can't show any weakness in his current position or he will bring shame to the strongest clan.


----------



## kippp3 (Jan 30, 2015)

What the fuck shioon


----------



## Pirao (Jan 30, 2015)

Man what's with all the sh*t protagonists in manga lately? Do the authors enjoy making their MC f*ggots or something?


----------



## Griever (Jan 30, 2015)

Dream said:


> Shioon a shit though I can understand that he really can't do anything else since he is a weak shit at this point but god damn is his current behavior annoying.



I agree here. He honestly didn't see the problem in covering for 9AD when he is acting as head of the Sunwoo?. Foolish brat, I could understand it a couple chapters ago as in Kwons current condition they can't take down 9AD. However, with reinforcements he should be going for stall tactics in order to end it here. 

I'll say it again. If Elder Kwon dies because of Shioons foolishness i'm gonna be depressed.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 30, 2015)

I guess Shioon was a little too bad ass so the authors had to take him down a peg? Seems a little out of character imo...

We get all this build up with Shioon and the SunWoo, and as soon as he sees 9AD he suddenly forgets about everything that has happened so far. His mom, Elder Jeong, his fucking ki center. 

Gonna have to just bear with the next few chapters because I doubt our boy Shioon is gonna stop being a bitch.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 30, 2015)

shioon please deliver


----------



## Irishwonder (Jan 30, 2015)

I've gotta laugh.  Last chapter everyone is complaining about Shioon being too attached to 9AD.

This chapter, the author shows that his entire premise is to disrupt this attachment and people are still bitching.  Everyone needs to chill the fuck out and wait to see what's going to happen.  Shioon isn't going to sit idle and watch Kwon vs 9AD kill each other.  He'll step in.

Seriously guys   Characters that win all the time and never struggle are boring as fuck.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 30, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

